# The Witcher 3



## theserpent (Jan 11, 2013)

One of the best RPG of all time, has a 3rd part coming 




> CD Projekt Red wrote a secret message about an impending Witcher 3 announcement in a brand new and very sexy Cyberpunk 2077 CGI video.
> 
> The message read (via NeoGAF): "We are about to reveal our other project which is much closer to being completed, and it will also be a fully open world game with an intense story.
> 
> ...



Update 2: We’re adding in our own details from the magazine as well. Keep checking back for more.

- The team felt it missed the huge freedom of open-world games like Skyrim
- Proper mounted combat still being tested
- Currently not a definite part of the game
- Horses will be in, though, since they’re important for navigation
*- Ships float on the water in true physics interactions*
*- Team has doubled in size
- No chapters, acts, or any artificial break-points*
- Geralt can seamlessly cross from one end of the world to the other thanks to REDengine 3
- No loading screens while traveling in the open world
- Can explore on foot, by horseback, and via boat
- Pursue yor long-lost love, play the game of empires on behalf of the northern kingdoms that still claim independence, and thwart the nefarious Wild Hunt
*- Fast travel: instantly revisit any discovered location*
- Director Konrad Tomaszkiewicz: “A huge goal is to keep the high quality o four quests, with all the cinematics and impressive events and moments.”
- Point of interest will always be in sight
- Players will be beckoned to explore dank caves, embattled villages, decaying ruins, etc.
- Over 100 hours of hand-scripted quests
- Quests: help villagers, engineer the succession of the Skellige kings, etc.
- Use monster hunting for adventure, incoming, and unique rewards
- There are mini-games based on the area of the world
- Ex: Skellige has knife-throwing
- Gain exclusive rewards from mini-games
- Don’t have to complete mini-games to proceed in the story
- Monsters, bandits, traders, animals, and more will attack anyone they deem hostile
- Enemies don’t scale to the player’s level
- Slaying monsters, fighting hostile humans in the different forms they come in, collecting items, leveling up are in the game
*- World 40 times larger than the last game*
- Three different aspects to narration
- Lowest level: free-form activities like monster hunting, crafting, individual standalone quests
- Second step: political situation and Nilfgaardian invasion is resolved through the core plotline of the major areas (Skellige, Novigrad, No Man’s Land)
- Each land has its own storyline
- Can abandon the storyline, but will have repercussions later
- Not doing a plotline is a choice the player has
- Main narrative: search for Geralt’s loved ones and conflict with the Wild Hunt
- Multiple branches of narratives that feed into each other
- Don’t have to do anything outside the main storyline to beat the game
- Could have help in a main-line encounter from an ally you gained in the Skellige archipelago if you’ve completed certain quests in certain ways
- Major events in the main storyline are “gates” for the state of the world
- Ex: village threatened by bandits might be abandoned after certain events if the player doesn’t help
- Weather effects are dynamically generated and fully modeled as real volumetric clouds rather than being simply painted on the skybox
- In contrast to the last game, Geralt encounters communities and individuals with monster-related problems that need solving
- There aren’t contract-like assignments this time
- Press the left trigger to turn on Geralt’s witcher senses
- Can glean information from a crime scene upon discovering it
- Within range of a scene of interest, the mechanic conveys clues to the player through the witcher muttering to himself and/or visual depictions of past events that represent Geralt’s reasoning
- Time of day and other conditions determine where monsters appear and their abilities
- Can strike critical areas in combat based on how much you learn about monster anatomy and tactics
- The team is deciding between using a handful of in-combat special moves for particular attacks and a slow-motion quick-time event style
- Monsters you defeat leave otherwise unobtainable alchemical and crafting ingrediants needed for making of unique items, potions, mutagens
- These allow Geralt to gain special powers and upgrades in the new mutation development tree
- These kills serve as the witcher’s primary method of income
- Moving more toward romance and away from shallow sexual encounters
- “We want to treat it maturely like we did in The Witcher 2. We are not bringing sex cards back.”
- Witcher 3 doesn’t have completely different environments based on singular choices due to the open world, but there are similarly impactful decisions
- You’ll be involved with mutually exclusive storylines and situations based on certain momentous choices
- Won’t be on the same level as Witcher 2, however
- Game mechanics based on previous games, but the team is revisiting many details
*- Backward difficulty curve being addressed*
- Rewroking the flow of combat
- 96 animations for Geralt’s combat moves (last game had 20)
- Game has a “weighting” system for the camera to help keep the biggest threats in frame at all times
- Combat system: three big changes to solve the problem of being locked into long animations
- Every button prss mapped to a single strike
- Each move takes a roughly equivalent time to perforom
- Can always interrupt your current action to immediately dodge or block
- Can block/dodge when out of stamina, but you’ll be staggered
- Team wants to make the combat “more intimate”
_-* “You don’t run – in the Witcher 2 you were running constantly. You walk, but your attacks are very fast. Your opponents also walk but they have charges and things like that.”*_
- Geralt’s dodge roll replaced by a pivot move
- It retains its defensive utility without game-breaking mobility
*- Attacks faster than in The Witcher 2*
- Enemy AI completely rebuilt
- No scripted boss encounters
*- One boss: ice giant*
- Roughly a dozen types of interactive objects
- Ex: Can irritate a wasp with the telekinetic Aard sign to make a damaging distraction for his foes and disperse the swarm with the fiery Igni sign once the wasp swarm becomes a problem
- Magical signs are retooled
- Each of the five signs has a basic form such as Igni’s new flamethrower effect
- If the player advances down the magic tree as Geralt levels up, can unlock a second form of the sign
*- For Igni, would unlock a 360-degree blast that immolates anything close*
- Yrdren’s small trap can be changed into a bigger field that slows enemies
- Player retains the use of the basic form
- Other two trees are based on swordsmanship and alchemy
- Swordfighting: can unlock new strikes and boosts such as improved stanima and parrying
- Alchemy: mutation mechanic moved off to a separate development path, independent of the level-up process
- Alchemy specialization is based more on potions
- Improvements available for the horse and boat
- These aspects are still in development
- One idea: players could access their long-term storage stash from their horse as well as from inns
- Team knows about frustrating inventory management in Witcher 2
- Crafting still important for enhancing Geralt’s capabilities
- Can customize crafted items
- Some components are can be substituted for similar things
- Ex: monster scales instead of leather in a piece of armor
- This affects the properties of the final item
- Can find unique components as part of monster hunts or questlines
- Combine these with special recipes to make artifacts of immense power
- Each armor piece has a unique appearance
- Armor has improved presentation and new cloth simulation
- Can visit a barber to change Geralt’s hairstyle

Update: Details are already coming in. We’ve added them in below.


World supposedly 20% bigger than Skyrim’s
30-40 minutes to cross world on Horseback
New streaming technology (CDRED Engine 3)
Geralt’s Memory is restored
No chapters/acts
Dude is DONE fighting for everyone else
Everything from solving MYSTERIES to slaying monsters
Coming out on “all top-of-the-line” consoles


CD Projekt RED has, for awhile now, been expected to announce The Witcher 3. An official announcement should be arriving tomorrow, but Game Informer has already confirmed the news.

Magazine distributor Zinio is informing readers that the March 2013 issue of Game Informer is now available. Guess which title is featured on the cover? Indeed: The Witcher 3.

We don’t know much currently, but The Witcher 3 will be a next-gen title. Look forward to concrete details throughout the night.

Source


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

Exciting


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

Will wait for screens,posters,trailers etc


----------



## theserpent (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

I wish witcher 3 comes out this year


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

Its good to see that CDPR are giving us a new IP also along with sequel. As for me, I personally don't like sequels which extend more than 3 games, 3 games alright and after that it becomes boring and all so Witcher 3 would be good for me also.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

this time, i will buy this game.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

I have bought both the games already and if this game would be worth it then I'll buy it too just to support DRM free gaming.


----------



## Alok (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

I don't expect W3 this early.
Well if that secret message indicates w3 then BINGO .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

Well previous year they stopped any development for Witcher 2 so I guess 2 years or more is enough for a real nice game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

Teaser image

*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/en_9ff204f2.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

^^ Can't see the image.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

I would want W3 to come out this year,  like it's atleast compatible with this gen and 8 series card


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*

In all probability it will come out in Q4 2013. They already implied that it's near completion. Them making an announcement in Feb means, the post-production work has or will soon be started. Let's see if they still go-ahead with their NO-DRM policy, as I have read rumors that if this game has the same commercial success like TW2, then we could be seeing a buyout. :/


----------



## gameranand (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Witcher 3*



Reaper_vivek said:


> In all probability it will come out in Q4 2013. They already implied that it's near completion. Them making an announcement in Feb means, the post-production work has or will soon be started. Let's see if they still go-ahead with their NO-DRM policy, as I have read rumors that if this game has the same commercial success like TW2, then we could be seeing a buyout. :/



Actually they strongly support DRM free gaming so maybe they imply DRM first but after sometime they always remove it. It was done with W2 also.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2013)

Isn't some info supposed to come out tomorrow? 

*www.ign.com/articles/2013/02/01/redengine3-the-muscle-behind-the-witcher-3


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes its coming tomorrow and we are waiting for it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 5, 2013)

First information and picture of The Witcher 3 released | darkzero

_* World supposedly 20% bigger than Skyrim’s

* 30-40 minutes to cross world on Horseback

* New streaming technology (CDRED Engine 3)

* Geralt’s Memory is restored

* No chapters/acts

* Dude is [freaking] DONE fighting for everyone else

* Everything from solving MYSTERIES to slaying monsters

* Coming out on “all top-of-the-line” consoles – I’d say that confirms next-gen is in.

* So it’s saying that they had to change up their design philosophy when developing TW3, due to the open world structure. So NARRATIVE comes in three forms:
 **Lowest level = free form activities like crafting, monster slaying (seems to be much more extensive this time around) and questing.
 **Next level = Political situation of Nilfgaardian invastion is resolved through a core plotline for each area. These areas? -> Skellige, Novigrad and No Mans Land!
 **Final level = Geralt’s main plot line, his search for his loved ones, and the chase of the Wild Hunt.
Sounds like a lot of interwoven plotlines, decision making. You can skip things if you really want, but there will be consequences to your actions if you do so._


----------



## theserpent (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ 20% bigger than Skyrim.  we need fast travel now!
But when is the awesome thing coming out?


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2013)

Someone copy data from following link . . . I'm mobile user.

Gaming Everything

*btw one thing is sure that this masterpiece will be next gen.*

*img.gawkerassets.com/img/18dnwxu7d06j2jpg/original.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Feb 5, 2013)

^ Done
WTH YOU Cant RUN 

when is it coming out!


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2013)

*i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/mdonatelli/w32_zpsacfaa6a8.png

............
*MODS CHANGE TITLE TO "THE WITCHER 3 : WILD HUNT" *


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 5, 2013)

[youtube]8gIsYuPIKco[/youtube]

"Geralt attacks faster than before" I'm guessing this will piss off a lot of fans/whiners.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 5, 2013)

But when is it releasing


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2013)

^wait.
Btw one thing they need to improve is the dodge mechanism . In witcher 2 it was way to much and kind of a disturbing in combat.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> - Over 100 hours of hand-scripted quests


 
It would take me 6 months to complete the game then.



> - Enemies don’t scale to the player’s level


Someone explain?
In DarksidersII got different enemies at every level upgrade. Is it something similar, rather having low level enemy with more power we get to fight a new tougher one? Or over the time Geralt would be invincible to low level enemies?



> - Time of day and other conditions determine where monsters appear and their abilities


 
Sounds good. Lets see how the in game experience is?


> *- Backward difficulty curve being addressed*


What is this?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

Thread subscribed... thanks to Alok for letting me know about the existence of this thread


----------



## theserpent (Feb 5, 2013)

@rhitwik- witcher 2 was famous for having a steep difficulty to learn- it din't have any tutorial or any explaintaion on how to use powers etc..i had to google to find out how to use Aard in the first quest itself

Later a Patch made a tutorial Avail

How can there be no Load screens? I dint get it

Dam it the game is for 2014  Will have to update GFX card


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Someone explain?
> In DarksidersII got different enemies at every level upgrade. Is it something similar, rather having low level enemy with more power we get to fight a new tougher one? Or over the time Geralt would be invincible to low level enemies?



Well you see in many games enemies will scale to your level, means that if you are on level 10 then you'll get enemies which are near your level like 9 or 10 and when you are 20 then you'll get 19-20 means game will always be challenging no matter when and where you go. Bethsda games normally have this. Now if enemies don't scale up to your level and say its a open world and a place usually have low level enemies then you'll have too much power and enemies have too less power so it would be easier than walk in a park in those areas. Borderlands has that, 
I hope you got my point.


----------



## Alok (Feb 6, 2013)

*giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/The-Witcher-3-gameplay.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/The-Witcher-3-Wild-Hunt.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/The-Witcher-3.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/combattimenti-the-witcher-3.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/The-Witcher-3-screenshot.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/The-Witcher-3-Taverna.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/The-Witcher-3-Red-Engine.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/The-Witcher-3-PC.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/The-Witcher-3-Geralt.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/The-Witcher-3-climate-change.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/The-Witcher-3-CD-Projekt.jpg *giochi.atuttonet.it/images/2013/02/Geralt-The-Witcher-3.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 6, 2013)

^Looks splendid! ACIII and Skyrim combined with world being 20% bigger than the latter. This is shaping up to be one of the best games. 

Just loved Witcher 2 ("wh***sons" lawl ). Thought it wasn't as open as Skyrim... hope this is though. If there are horses, it must be!


----------



## Alok (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes this is. Horses , sails and whales


----------



## iittopper (Feb 6, 2013)

This may be the most hyped game of 2014 !


----------



## theserpent (Feb 6, 2013)

Can anyone give me INFO on "NO LOAD SCREENS"...hearing that only i feel Our cards won't be able to handle this beauty


----------



## Alok (Feb 6, 2013)

^ In witcher 2 when playing on low ram a loading of 1-2 second occurs , while going far parts of map. Don't worry , its fine.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Can anyone give me INFO on "NO LOAD SCREENS"...hearing that only i feel Our cards won't be able to handle this beauty



It means that when you get in a bar o something and go out then there would be no loading screens required like before.

And damn the game looks awesome, thanks Kola for the share.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes i swear the game is awesome!


----------



## Skud (Feb 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> *It means that when you get in a bar o something and go out then there would be no loading screens required like before.*
> 
> And damn the game looks awesome, thanks Kola for the share.




Just like Max Payne 3.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 6, 2013)

I started playing witcher 2 and for some reason I am not liking the character movements.Y does he run using the forward movement key instead of walking?Also the combat controls seem a bit stiff and difficult to remember.I m an mmorpg player and I m not enjoying the game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Geralt looks old now, means no sex scenes in this game right ?? I hope I am wrong though


----------



## vickybat (Feb 6, 2013)

The Witcher 3 Announced, Hinted for Next-Gen Consoles

Its the first multiplat next-gen game to be announced so far.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> *Geralt looks old now, means no sex scenes* in this game right ?? I hope I am wrong though



Ladies prefer older men.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 6, 2013)

Witcher 3 screenshots


----------



## Alok (Feb 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Geralt looks old now, means no sex scenes in this game right ?? I hope I am wrong though



witcher can't live without fun. And you forgetting yennefer is coming this time. (hope you noticed w2 anime scenes)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Ladies prefer older men.



Well lets see in the game. 



Alok said:


> witcher can't live without fun. And you forgetting yennefer is coming this time. (hope you noticed w2 anime scenes)



Well thats a good thing I take it.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 10, 2013)

geralt speaks about WILD Hunt in the first cut scene


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2013)

PC version of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt to look better than console versions


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> PC version of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt to look better than console versions



Now ain't that obvious. Thank you CDPR. I purchased both your games and I'll buy the third game also if all you are saying is true.


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2013)

That twitter a/c is not the official CD projekt Red's a/c, but the information may well be true.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

What would i need to play this game? A graphic card from 2050?


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2013)

Depends on the settings you want to play.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> What would i need to play this game? A graphic card from 2050?



Well that completely depends how well they can optimize the game to run on normal cards also. They did quite well with W2 but still received many requests and all that game wasn't that much optimized so if they listen to them and optimized it well. I have a shot to max out this game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> What would i need to play this game? A graphic card from 2050?



When the first time I heard of Nvidia's new 6gb graphics card, called TITAN, I kinda thought this might be the start of the next gen on the PC, like the Kepler Tech, yeah there's no such thing as next gen but its like a big leap forward. Titan is extremely expensive right now, around 1.3k USD, but it will definitely pave the way for affordable mid/mid-high range cards. Then may be you can play the games like Witcher 3


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ .GB doesn't matter "MUCH" for a card


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ .GB doesn't matter "MUCH" for a card



It does, but that wasn't what I was stressing on anyway. Google for more info


----------



## iittopper (Feb 12, 2013)

This year consoles have very good exclusives likee gear of war , god of war , last of us , beyond two souls , If some  good games like gta 5 and witcher 3 should have come in 2013 , that would have been good !


----------



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2013)

The Witcher 3: no QTEs, a 50-hour quest, no XP for killing, only for quests &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net

50 HOUR GAME


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

No XP for killing, damn that hurts a lot in the heart. Then there will be no motivation to kill anything in the way at all. 
They better modify it.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2013)

Sadness...missed that point


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

I think when they'll get enough flaming for this then they'll modify it.


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 20, 2013)

Geralt sporting a BEARD!

 CD Projekt On The Witcher 3′s Open World, Beards | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


Oh yeah, bring it on.

CDP On Role Of Combat, Sex, And Choice In Witcher 3 | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

Lord073 said:


> Geralt sporting a BEARD!
> 
> CD Projekt On The Witcher 3′s Open World, Beards | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
> 
> ...



Nice info....Thanks for share.....I just wish that they fix that XP thing.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2013)

soem more details.... Source --> IGN


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 4, 2013)

TW3 will remain DRM Free. All hail CD Projekt Red

The Witcher 3 is DRM-free - Cvgworld | Cvgworld


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

dead5 said:


> TW3 will remain DRM Free. All hail CD Projekt Red
> 
> The Witcher 3 is DRM-free - Cvgworld | Cvgworld



EA should learn something from here.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 5, 2013)

EA will probably see that TW3 got pirated a lot like pretty much every AAA game in the world while SimCity and Diablo 3 didn't, using that as an excuse to push always on DRM.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

dead5 said:


> EA will probably see that TW3 got pirated a lot like pretty much every AAA game in the world while SimCity and Diablo 3 didn't, using that as an excuse to push always on DRM.



And yet W2 sold so many copies. I don't buy much games but I bought both Witcher games.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 14, 2013)

PC Gamer first look.

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt first look - slaying giants in CD Projekt RED's icy open world RPG | PC Gamer

Not quoting anything. The entire article is worth reading.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice Preview by PCGamer.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 26, 2013)

It's confirmed. No multiplayer! 

Via Forbes:


> To many fans of the series, the Witcher games are some of the last great single-player role-playing games being made. Recently there have been murmurings of a possible multiplayer mode in CD Projekt RED’s upcoming The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt.
> 
> This speculation has led to some understandable worry.
> 
> ...



Full article

Seriously, every time CDPR talk, my respect for them goes up another notch.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 26, 2013)

looks like time to upgrade the graphics card.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2013)

Some new details. 

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt – New Details Emerge From EDGE’s Cover + New Images | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## rst (Jun 7, 2013)

Really waiting for this game


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 11, 2013)

The first gameplay trailer.


This. Is. What. I'm. Talking. About.
A month ago I said how I wanted better world, more lively organic cities in the "next-gen" games. Looks like CDProjekt RED have answered my prayers! This has easily replaced Watch_Dogs as my most anticipated game.

Sadly, i know my 7850 is f****d.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 11, 2013)

GooseBumps! thats all i want to say.


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2013)

omg gonna love it  
moves and action looks pretty fast and dynamic. like an action movie i would say. I was expecting some eerie environment (may not so colours) like witcher 1. seems they giving me more than expectations . Liked that randier beast  pretty fast eh.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2013)

Holy Mother of God.

New Artwork and DX11 Screens from The Witcher 3 | Analog Addiction


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 15, 2013)

Yay!

The Witcher 3 wins IGN's People Chioce Award for E3 2013. 

Somewhat surprising, since much of IGN's audience are console gamers, but totally deserved imo.


----------



## Alok (Aug 20, 2013)

Somebody post the new killing monster trailer please. Its totally jaw dropping .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2013)

^^ Why don't you ??


----------



## Alok (Aug 21, 2013)

^ ^ Mobile device :-/

anyway here it is


[youtube]YmUztACjHbI[/youtube]


----------



## iittopper (Aug 22, 2013)

*abload.de/img/the_witcher_3_wild_hucgup1.png
*abload.de/img/the_witcher_3_wild_hu2waob.png
*abload.de/img/the_witcher_3_wild_huzsuwz.png
*abload.de/img/the_witcher_3_wild_hub7uws.png


There are few games fo which i have upgraded my pc , crysis 1 , battlefield 3 . This will be my third .


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2013)

^^Witcher 3 ?
where's the beard?


----------



## Alok (Aug 23, 2013)

^witcher 3 indeed. IMO that clean shaved must belong to some sort of past story settings (flashback), thats why.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

Alok said:


> ^witcher 3 indeed. IMO that clean shaved must belong to some sort of past story settings (flashback), thats why.



or maybe he shaved his beard later in the game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> or maybe he shaved his beard later in the game.



+1 to this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

*Update:*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt to have animated storybooks and flash backs to help players


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah read about it some days ago on Eurogamer.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll be needing a hdd and a new gfx card for these games


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

HDD - Probably not
GPU - Definitely


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/7hsr3dg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7hsr3dg.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Nov 5, 2013)

I can see that TW3 >>> TESV in all aspects. (May be not in the case of gameplay and world size)


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 5, 2013)

TW3 is bigger than skyrim world. They already mentioned that. One Island is TW3 is bigger than entire TW2 game.
However there will be limited char customization.
I hope we get to play as Triss this time.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I can see that TW3 >>> TESV in all aspects. (May be not in the case of gameplay and world size)



It doesn't matter much which world is bigger and which is smaller. The main part is what you can do in that world. Honestly I don't think that anyone can beat Bethesda in terms of freedom that they provide the player to about what to do and all. With any game other than Skyrim, it feels like you have some kind  of restriction but with Bethesda games, you are in charge of the place as soon as you see it. Its that simple. See a bar, go in there and take a quest, or go in there and kill everyone.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> It doesn't matter much which world is bigger and which is smaller. The main part is what you can do in that world. Honestly I don't think that anyone can beat Bethesda in terms of freedom that they provide the player to about what to do and all. With any game other than Skyrim, it feels like you have some kind  of restriction but with Bethesda games, you are in charge of the place as soon as you see it. Its that simple. See a bar, go in there and take a quest, or go in there and kill everyone.



Well it matters to me a lot if the world is small or big. I dont wanna do quests in a 200 sq yard area


----------



## iittopper (Nov 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> It doesn't matter much which world is bigger and which is smaller. The main part is what you can do in that world. Honestly I don't think that anyone can beat Bethesda in terms of freedom that they provide the player to about what to do and all. With any game other than Skyrim, it feels like you have some kind  of restriction but with Bethesda games, you are in charge of the place as soon as you see it. Its that simple. See a bar, go in there and take a quest, or go in there and kill everyone.



totally agree with you . But let see what cd project will have for us in tw3 .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> It doesn't matter much which world is bigger and which is smaller. The main part is what you can do in that world. Honestly I don't think that anyone can beat Bethesda in terms of freedom that they provide the player to about what to do and all. With any game other than Skyrim, it feels like you have some kind  of restriction but with Bethesda games, you are in charge of the place as soon as you see it. Its that simple. See a bar, go in there and take a quest, or go in there and kill everyone.



Witcher was always a linear game no matter the size of the map. You cant compare the map attributes with Bethesda games atleast. Infact, none of the other sandbox games can be compared to Witcher for the same reason.


----------



## shad2401 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey guys I m posting a link to the recent interview of cd project red by eurogamer. Do read it .
The Witcher 3: What is a next-gen RPG? &bull; Articles &bull; Eurogamer.net

After reading this article I can't wait for this game... although I normally don't preorder games , but will definitely preorder this game ..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Simply this is most anticipated RPG even if it linear but it is open-world.That's what matters.I hope they release as they promised.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 4, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> I hope we get to play as Triss this time.


Naughty!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Witcher was always a linear game no matter the size of the map. You cant compare the map attributes with Bethesda games atleast. Infact, none of the other sandbox games can be compared to Witcher for the same reason.


True that they have made a name for themselves in that department.


shad2401 said:


> Hey guys I m posting a link to the recent interview of cd project red by eurogamer. Do read it .
> The Witcher 3: What is a next-gen RPG? • Articles • Eurogamer.net
> 
> After reading this article I can't wait for this game... although I normally don't preorder games , but will definitely preorder this game ..


Well I won't Pre Order but I'll buy it for sure. 


Piyush said:


> Well it matters to me a lot if the world is small or big. I dont wanna do quests in a 200 sq yard area



I am sure Bethesda won't take that revenge on you.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 10, 2013)

checkout the new trailer...has gameplay footage too and its effing awesome...never played any witcher game but this one i will 

[YOUTUBE]rT3Vr4bP9Jc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

I dont know how many of us did like the Witcher 1 combat mechanism. I was certainly a fan of it. I wish they could retain it or bring it back to Witcher back, sadly it doesnt look so


----------



## abhidev (Dec 10, 2013)

Was it better than this?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Was it better than this?



The combat was one of a kind. Never ever have seen something of that sort before and after. It takes like couple of fights to get used to. You might even curse it until u get the knack of it. But once you start enjoying it, its gonna be an adorable experience.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> checkout the new trailer...has gameplay footage too and its effing awesome...never played any witcher game but this one i will



Being a pc gamer , you should never miss the exclusive ( although witcher 2 was released on xbox360 ) . This give is indeed unique , story driven RPG , have badass character , tones of nude moment  , and beautiful visuals . Play witcher 1 and 2 . and this game will be your most awaited game of 2014 .

This was my first RPG game , thanks to  tdf member *gameranand* for recommending me this.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 10, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Being a pc gamer , you should never miss the exclusive ( although witcher 2 was released on xbox360 ) . This give is indeed unique , story driven RPG , have badass character , tones of nude moment  , and beautiful visuals . Play witcher 1 and 2 . and this game will be your most awaited game of 2014 .



How much hours of gameplay is it... If it's as huge as skyrim then I won't play.... Skyrim is too huge and I don't have that kind of time to complete it


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Being a pc gamer , you should never miss the exclusive ( although witcher 2 was released on xbox360 ) . This give is indeed unique , story driven RPG , have badass character , tones of nude moment  , and beautiful visuals . Play witcher 1 and 2 . and this game will be your most awaited game of 2014 .
> 
> This was my first RPG game , thanks to  tdf member *gameranand* for recommending me this.



I bought and played this game just for CD Projekt as they werent the well know guys then. And i loved the game and the rest is history


----------



## iittopper (Dec 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> How much hours of gameplay is it... If it's as huge as skyrim then I won't play.... Skyrim is too huge and I don't have that kind of time to complete it



I spend close to 35 hour for witcher 2. This game focus more on story and the world is not huge ,just 3 major location .



rakesh_ic said:


> I bought and played this game just for CD Projekt as they werent the well know guys then. And i loved the game and the rest is history



great . I have played witcher 2 last year . Will play witcher 1 this month . Game is getting rusted lying idle in my steam library  .


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> How much hours of gameplay is it... If it's as huge as skyrim then I won't play.... Skyrim is too huge and I don't have that kind of time to complete it


30~45hrs (but as there are two paths so it is more than that)
but u can complete this in one month.
and its a not be missed games as W2 is GOTY2011


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

For me the broadness of the map is not deciding factor whether a games is good enough or not. I am repeating again is that important thing is what you can do in that map. For me one aspect of W3 is disappointing that it won't give XP for kills outside the Missions or side missions which gives me literally no reason to kill anything or explore the map to my heart content. This one thing can be a deal breaker for me, still I'l buy the game anyway.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> For me the broadness of the map is not deciding factor whether a games is good enough or not. I am repeating again is that important thing is what you can do in that map. For me one aspect of W3 is disappointing that it won't give XP for kills outside the Missions or side missions which gives me literally no reason to kill anything or explore the map to my heart content. This one thing can be a deal breaker for me, still I'l buy the game anyway.



I guess they have not considered it to lessen the burden on themselves of levelling up the main mission targets along with the characters lvl as it becomes extremely easy if you level up ahed of the enemies on the main mission. Whatever the reason is, there is nothing much in exploration part for a linear game like witcher.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I guess they have not considered it to lessen the burden on themselves of levelling up the main mission targets along with the characters lvl as it becomes extremely easy if you level up ahed of the enemies on the main mission. Whatever the reason is, there is nothing much in exploration part for a linear game like witcher.



Now they are making it non linear. But if I don't get anything by killing the enemies and I waste my resources while doing it then there is no reason for me to explore the map.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

In Witcher 3 it is said that there is 300+ hours of gameplay and exploration of the open world.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> In Witcher 3 it is said that there is 300+ hours of gameplay and exploration of the open world.



I am expecting close to 65-100 hrs of gameplay from it which inclides the main mission  (for may be ~60 hrs) and exploration (just for the curiosity. So if i like it its close to 40hrs or else 5hrs at max )


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> In Witcher 3 it is said that there is 300+ hours of gameplay and exploration of the open world.



I hope the naval battle and exploration is as awesome as ACIV. Ubi nailed it on that aspect in ACIV. Just love it.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I hope the naval battle and exploration is as awesome as ACIV. Ubi nailed it on that aspect in ACIV. Just love it.



Don't keep high expectations in this area.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 12, 2013)

There's naval battle in witcher too...I thought it was similar to Skyrim?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Don't keep high expectations in this area.



This.. 

I dont think CD Projekt can pull it off the way Ubisoft did. Infact that fluid experience is hard to get into. AC4 clicked for me for the very same reason.


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

Neval battle ??? Witcher ?? ACIV ???  Ewwwew !!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 21, 2014)

Alok said:


> Neval battle ??? Witcher ?? ACIV ???  Ewwwew !!!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

Are the official requirements out? I want to know coz I'll be upgrading my PC with respect to this.


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2014)

Not yet. Well I would say wait for gta v requirements lol


----------



## Piyush (Jan 23, 2014)

^^  ok


----------



## Alok (Jan 29, 2014)

Update:*This is a bit more believable. Turns out that when CDPR studio head Adam Badowski said The Witcher 3 would be the last Witcher game, what he really meant was it would be the last game of this trilogy."This is the last part of the trilogy, in which there will be a great finale of the story. However, this doesn't mean the end of franchise," CDPR CEO Adam Kicinski told Polish Press Agency (translated by*Eurogamer Poland."Franchise will be continued."


----------



## abhidev (Jan 29, 2014)

Man can't wait for this game... What's the release date BTW


----------



## Alok (Jan 29, 2014)

Q2 2014


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Jan 29, 2014)

Three new screenshots released. 
Three scrumptious new Witcher 3 screenshots &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net
This is probably the best looking game so far. Its just beautiful. Look at the level of detail in the background. Insane.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2014)

anirudhd.91 said:


> Three new screenshots released.
> Three scrumptious new Witcher 3 screenshots • News • Eurogamer.net
> This is probably the best looking game so far. Its just beautiful. Look at the level of detail in the background. Insane.



And I think it will also require insanely high end PC to render that detail perfectly.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 30, 2014)

^^ Oh My PC wont handle it for sure. need to upgrade or get next. gen console to play this beauty


----------



## abhidev (Jan 30, 2014)

I just hope my gpu is able to handle this one :/


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^ Oh My PC wont handle it for sure. need to upgrade or get next. gen console to play this beauty



Your config ??



abhidev said:


> I just hope my gpu is able to handle this one :/



It will handle but at mid-low settings.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope both my CPU and GPU will handle this game perfectly.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I hope both my CPU and GPU will handle this game perfectly.



Yes they will if I am speculating correctly by seeing the history of CDPR.


----------



## anky (Jan 30, 2014)

is there any chance HP g6-2005ax will run this??
amd a8 trinity with radeon hd 7640g + radeon 7600 m 1 gb


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 30, 2014)

^No....


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^No....



Come on man that was harsh. You should have given him some hope.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

anky said:


> is there any chance HP g6-2005ax will run this??
> amd a8 trinity with radeon hd 7640g + radeon 7600 m 1 gb



Same laptop here
And sadly the answer is NO


----------



## anky (Jan 31, 2014)

not even on the low settings..??


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

anky said:


> not even on the low settings..??



I can barely run W2EE on 1366*768 on low textures. You can figure out the rest


----------



## anky (Jan 31, 2014)

**** man...:/..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2014)

Lets not jump into conclusions,  I believe the REDEngine will be highly optimised, to even run well on low-mid end systems..
If you can run W2 @ High, you will most probably get a "good" gameplay experience from W3..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Lets not jump into conclusions,  I believe the REDEngine will be highly optimised, to even run well on low-mid end systems..
> If you can run W2 @ High, you will most probably get a "good" gameplay experience from W3..



you mean to say 

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ raise your hopes ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 31, 2014)

^Hopes shouldn't be given where there is none. Amen.


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Jan 31, 2014)

^True. But then again, I remember reading somewhere about how the REDEngine 3.0 is more scalable and easier to optimize during its launch. So, there may be hope but better start saving for upgrade.


----------



## Alok (Feb 1, 2014)

Armor sets concept art

*www.dualshockers.com/2014/01/31/th...-artwork-showcases-27-armor-sets-for-geralt/


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> you mean to say
> 
> ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ raise your hopes ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Man can't wait for this game... What's the release date BTW


did u complete W2 ?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 1, 2014)

Looking at those screenshots,I think I will be slapped now


----------



## vijju6091 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hope it runs on my system


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Hopes shouldn't be given where there is none. Amen.



Amen to that.


----------



## seamon (Feb 7, 2014)

Hope I can run it in at least high.


----------



## snap (Feb 7, 2014)

any info about the release date?


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Feb 7, 2014)

snap said:


> any info about the release date?



I think its Q4 2014. Most likely September-October.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Hope I can run it in at least high.



You can run it in at most high.


----------



## seamon (Feb 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You can run it in at most high.



Hopefully.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 8, 2014)

When does Witcher 3 release?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

bavusani said:


> When does Witcher 3 release?



Q3 or Q4 2014.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> did u complete W2 ?



Nope...I don't have enough time to play such a huge game... Left Skyrim for the same reason. But will play thus one for sure


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Nope...I don't have enough time to play such a huge game... Left Skyrim for the same reason. But will play thus one for sure



How can you guarantee that you'll play this one when you left two legendary game because of the length and this one is supposed to be much diverse than both.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2014)

Complete W2 NOW !!!! and keep the end game saves..
 Always play chronologically man, and import savegames each time.. I did so with ME, DA and Witcher just to play the sequels
These games are meant to be played for story alone.. not for gameplay, thats why its very important you finish the prequels


Anyways, what chances are there that this game will have mantle support ?
CD projekt red is a good company, they consistently rolled out patches for W1 and W2 AKA Legendary Edition..
They might do so for W3 as well and bring mantle support ^_^


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2014)

I know the story must be great but then the game is huge and I hate leaving a game incomplete, so don't wanna do injustice to the game by not playing it completely.

The save games can be carried forward is it?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> How can you guarantee that you'll play this one when you left two legendary game because of the length and this one is supposed to be much diverse than both.



The gameplay looks simply amazing and I am sure that I'll find some time to play this beauty


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I know the story must be great but then the game is huge and I hate leaving a game incomplete, so don't wanna do injustice to the game by not playing it completely.
> 
> *The save games can be carried forward is it?*



Yes they will.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 9, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I know the story must be great but then the game is huge and I hate leaving a game incomplete, so don't wanna do injustice to the game by not playing it completely.



Seriously man , if you think game is huge then RPG genre is not for you . And since Witcher 3 will be even bigger than Skyrim , i think you will leave it midway . And if you want to play Witcher 3 for graphics , then there is already a best looking game out there - Skyrim with Mods . I dont think i have seen such a visually enhance game like Skyrim ( with mods ofcourse) . 

Witcher series are story driven game with semi open world . Play both prequel if you want to enjoy Witcher 3 . Witcher 2 can be completed in 30-40 hour . NO idea about witcher 1 since i haven't played it yet .


----------



## Alok (Feb 9, 2014)

^ Witcher 3 will not support mantle.


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Complete W2 NOW !!!! and keep the end game saves..
> Always play chronologically man, and import savegames each time.. I did so with ME, DA and Witcher just to play the sequels
> These games are meant to be played for story alone.. not for gameplay, thats why its very important you finish the prequels
> 
> ...




it wont support mantle  because it is nvidia supported games
*www.dsogaming.com/news/the-witcher...t-amd-users-enjoy-physx-hair-and-fur-effects/


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2014)

Mantle ??


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2014)

^ Mantle is a graphics processing API developed by AMD as an alternative to DirectX and Opengl. *en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantle_(API)


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2014)

Thats sad  W3 + mantle = win win


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Feb 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Mantle ??



Yes, it is derived from Xbone's API. It is apparently supposed to optimize performance to such a rate that it equalizes pc and consoles. At the moment, if both console and PC have same hardware, the console gives better performance. With mantle, that advantage will be nullified it seems.

In short, console to PC ports won't be as awful in the future.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 10, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Thats sad  W3 + mantle = win win


esp. if you have a low end CPU


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2014)

Well the article says it is based on Dx11 DirectCompute which is plenty in AMD cards so I am keeping my hopes high.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^ Mantle is a graphics processing API developed by AMD as an alternative to DirectX and Opengl. Mantle (API) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Well the performance boost I am seeing from Mantle, it would greatly help mid/low end CPU users, ah well, can't have it all, the witcher 2 was a surprisingly optimized game, no bugs, no sudden performance issues(I'm looking at you, Far Cry 3), if they keep the mechanics as it is it'llbe a win.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2014)

iittopper said:


> *Witcher 2 can be completed in 30-40 hour . NO idea about witcher 1 since i haven't played it yet .*



W1 is much much longer than W2, and it has better soundtrack and some RPG elements better than W2 like alchemy..


----------



## iittopper (Feb 10, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> W1 is much much longer than W2, and it has better soundtrack and some RPG elements better than W2 like alchemy..



I have Witcher 1 GOG copy , bought it 7-8 month ago . Decided to play it when i finish Skyrim . Even after 7 month so much is left to do in Skyrim ( damn you mods ) . I am really hoping to complete witcher 1 before W3 releases .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> W1 is much much longer than W2, and it has better soundtrack and some RPG elements better than W2 like alchemy..


Yes its a worth play for sure.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 11, 2014)

Not to go too much from the topic but Witcher 1 combat gameplay is the most amazing and intruguing combat gameplay that i have ever played on any game so far.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 11, 2014)

at what setting will 260x 1gb run this game?


----------



## iittopper (Feb 11, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> at what setting will 260x 1gb run this game?



Witcher 3 ? Hard to predict , lets waiut for official system requirement info .


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> at what setting will 260x 1gb run this game?


I'd say try to find a comparable Witcher 2 benchmark, the new game should be around 90% of that, it'll run ok, but even at medium witcher looks 100 times better that mos games.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'd say try to find a comparable Witcher 2 benchmark, the new game should be around 90% of that, it'll run ok, but even at medium witcher looks 100 times better that mos games.



Amen to that. However that Ubersampling they used, it used too much resources. Just turning it off would give a very good boost in FPS. However with it, the game just looks too beautiful, like a painting which you are drawing with your actions.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2014)

Is Core i3 4130 sufficient for Witcher 3 or do I need to go for Core i5 4440?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 19, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Is Core i3 4130 sufficient for Witcher 3 or do I need to go for Core i5 4440?



Unexpected from you. You are the one generally posting builds to other newbe seakers and now you have such silly question??


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 19, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Unexpected from you. You are the one generally posting builds to other newbe seakers and now you have such silly question??



He is in ultimate troll mode when since the new year has started.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Is Core i3 4130 sufficient for Witcher 3 or do I need to go for Core i5 4440?



Let the official word come out.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Is Core i3 4130 sufficient for Witcher 3 or do I need to go for Core i5 4440?



No worries. It will do the job.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> No worries. It will do the job.



Thanks.


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 12, 2014)

The Witcher 3 delayed to February 2015 : Eurogamer.net


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> The Witcher 3 delayed to February 2015 : Eurogamer.net



Hm...so no W3 in 2014. Sad.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh wtf!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 12, 2014)

This will make bavusani to die.


----------



## snap (Mar 12, 2014)

^^release or i die


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^release or i die



Tell  at their forum and they just might listen.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> The Witcher 3 delayed to February 2015 : Eurogamer.net




Nooooo I am going to die here.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Nooooo I am going to die here.



There there, calm down buddy. Game will come don't you worry a bit about it, it will come, I'll make them to release the game for ya, just don't die.


----------



## Akira (Mar 14, 2014)

It's almost a good thing. There are TONS of games coming out...Watchdogs, Wolfenstein, TESV online, Batman AK and last but not the least Dragon Age: Inquisition. Squeeze in too many games and we won't be able to enjoy the whole game, especially considering how big the worlds are.

Also, the delay wont effect Cyberpunk 2077 release date, quoted by CDProjekt.


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2014)

The Witcher 3 – CD Projekt RED Comments on Game World Size, Could be “even bigger” by Release | Only Single Player


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

snap said:


> The Witcher 3 – CD Projekt RED Comments on Game World Size, Could be “even bigger” by Release | Only Single Player



I have only one issue about this game, they won't give you XP for killing in Wilderness, so nothing motivates me to kill, I hope they will fix that as well.


----------



## snap (May 15, 2014)

*en.cdprojektred.com/news/new-witcher-3-logo-shows-eredins-mask/


----------



## thejunglegod (May 24, 2014)

The delay was inevitable. The amount of detail they are putting into the game is unbelievable. Check out some making videos and you'll know what I mean. I just hope that by 2015 the visuals don't get outdated. 
One of the prime gripes I had with The Witcher 2 was its horrible shadows, more commonly known as "dithering". If they get rid of that and the sudden texture pops, I'd be more than glad.


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 6, 2014)

[gog.com] The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Pre-order ($47.99/20% off) Also comes with tons bonus content including Neverwinter Nights. : GameDeals

100% DRM Free.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 6, 2014)

Very tempting deal , since i have w1 and w2 . But i will prefer the game disk because of the awesome content ( map ,sticker , guide etc)


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 6, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Very tempting deal , since i have w1 and w2 . But i will prefer the game disk because of the awesome content ( map ,sticker , guide etc)



I am more onto steam these days and I will wait for steam version


----------



## iittopper (Jun 6, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I am more onto steam these days and I will wait for steam version



yeah i will also prefer steam since retail version will be DRM free , but price will like 50$ which is costly considering indian price will be 1499 or 1.8k max . I am sick of cardboard style box retail game . This will be awesome .

*s.pro-gmedia.com/videogamer/media/images/pub/large/witcher_3_pre_order1.jpg


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 6, 2014)

iittopper said:


> yeah i will also prefer steam since retail version will be DRM free , but price will like 50$ which is costly considering indian price will be 1499 or 1.8k max . I am sick of cardboard style box retail game . This will be awesome .
> 
> *s.pro-gmedia.com/videogamer/media/images/pub/large/witcher_3_pre_order1.jpg



I think I can get the game for cheaper on steam (traded for keys).  I will wait for the right prices and get the copy


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 6, 2014)

iittopper said:


> yeah i will also prefer steam since retail version will be DRM free , but price will like 50$ which is costly considering indian price will be 1499 or 1.8k max . I am sick of cardboard style box retail game . This will be awesome .
> 
> *s.pro-gmedia.com/videogamer/media/images/pub/large/witcher_3_pre_order1.jpg



1500? I doubt it. Probably over 2K

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (Enhanced Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (Enhanced Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


----------



## iittopper (Jun 6, 2014)

^Well this was imported edition and it was launched one month after game release . It was priced 1499 first . This time its getting Same day india release .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2014)

GOG version will get cheap real fast, the same thing happened with Witcher 2..


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## masterkd (Jun 12, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I think I can get the game for cheaper on steam (traded for keys).  I will wait for the right prices and get the copy



Please buy CD Projekt Red Games from GOG only. They deserve that respect and my humble request to support them. Moreover Witcher 3 pre-order (with tons of goodies which is not available anywhere else + Free Neverwinter Nights Diamond edition) is 20% off in GOG if you own Wither 1 and 2 (proud to be a loyal fan )
$47.99. order or not to order??? confused!!!


----------



## snap (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2014)

Pre-ordered it..


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Pre-ordered it..



Where? Cost?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Where? Cost?



On Steam.. 14Key ~ 1400 INR


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> On Steam.. 14Key ~ 1400 INR



14key meaning?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> 14key meaning?



TF2/Dota2/CS:GO Key. They are used as a currency in steam related trading. 1 key cost around $2 - $2.5

I had 14 of these keys and I traded them for Witcher 3 .


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> TF2/Dota2/CS:GO Key. They are used as a currency in steam related trading. 1 key cost around $2 - $2.5
> 
> I had 14 of these keys and I traded them for Witcher 3 .



Oh thanks 
I have TF2 but it was on the house. Will that count? I will check.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Oh thanks
> I have TF2 but it was on the house. Will that count? I will check.



No, I am talking about this key..

Steam Community Market :: Listings for Mann Co. Supply Crate Key


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> No, I am talking about this key..
> 
> Steam Community Market :: Listings for Mann Co. Supply Crate Key



Arjith can you provide me the link of the sellar?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Arjith can you provide me the link of the sellar?



At office now, will give after I reach home. BTW, my name is ARIJIT, not arjith


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> At office now, will give after I reach home. BTW, my name is ARIJIT, not arjith



 here too


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> On Steam.. 14Key ~ 1400 INR



I pre-ordered it for 12 keys xD


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2014)

Take my money! Pre ordering it asaic.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 24, 2014)

The Witcher 3 To Include "Boob Physics", Perform Better On PC | NextPowerUp

Works best with PhyXXX


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 8, 2014)

CD Projekt RED’s Summer Conference is currently under way and the company has just announced the official release date of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt.

According to CDPR, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt will be released on February 24th for PC, PS4 and Xbox One.

CD Projekt RED has also unveiled the Collector’s Edition for the game, as well as the Digital Edition.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> The Witcher 3 To Include "Boob Physics", Perform Better On PC | NextPowerUp
> 
> Works best with PhyXXX



Would be interesting to see that in action. Sad that Geralt is older now.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

The Witcher 3 will include a Hearthstone-style game-within-a-game called Gwent | PC Gamer


----------



## thejunglegod (Aug 16, 2014)

It's sad that you get a set of cards and a map for the xbox collectors edition and not for the PC collectors edition. But it's ok since I was gonna get it digitally anyway.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2014)

Boob physics is the best physics


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> It's sad that you get a set of cards and a map for the xbox collectors edition and not for the PC collectors edition. But it's ok since I was gonna get it digitally anyway.



I'll get digital copy as well.


Nerevarine said:


> Boob physics is the best physics



True that.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> It's sad that you get a set of cards and a map for the xbox collectors edition and not for the PC collectors edition. But it's ok since I was gonna get it digitally anyway.



may be flipkart will do something , may be.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 16, 2014)

I so much want to pre order. But damn it is 3k on steam


----------



## iittopper (Aug 16, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I so much want to pre order. But damn it is 3k on steam



you can easily get the game for 1-1.3k steam version. Buy TF2 keys , trade it with guys selling the game . @arjitsinha and @acidbase can help you get the game or you can PM me . 

I am going for the retail version because of map and other good stuff . Wish it was steamwork game and not DRM free .


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 16, 2014)

Ah does the retail version include any goodies??


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 17, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I so much want to pre order. But damn it is 3k on steam



The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt for PC @ 1499/-


----------



## iittopper (Aug 17, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Ah does the retail version include any goodies??



yes it include game map , stickers , manual and soundtrack CD .

*static.cdprojektred.com/buythewitcher/gfx/w3/Visual-W3-PC-en.png?1401880260


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 17, 2014)

^If I preorder from GamesTheShop.com, I'll be getting all these?


----------



## iittopper (Aug 17, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^If I preorder from GamesTheShop.com, I'll be getting all these?



yep . I also ordered from GTS .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt for PC @ 1499/-



I can wait but I need this game on steam in all cases. Don't need any goodies and all.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 17, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I can wait but I need this game on steam in all cases. Don't need any goodies and all.



in that case , order it now since its region free till now . It is going for as low as 8 keys = Rs 900 .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2014)

iittopper said:


> in that case , order it now since its region free till now . It is going for as low as 8 keys = Rs 900 .



Don't worry, it will remain to be region free. 
Will buy it in sales.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 22, 2014)

If you guys have not watched the new 35 minutes gameplay of witcher 3, watch it.
Man this game is gonna be legen wait for it..........


----------



## bcreddy (Aug 28, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> If you guys have not watched the new 35 minutes gameplay of witcher 3, watch it.
> Man this game is gonna be legen wait for it..........



The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - 35min gameplay demo - YouTube


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 29, 2014)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Details: New Potion System, No Branching Story, And More


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 13, 2014)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt – An Interview about secret characters, challenges and mud wrestling


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2014)

Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - 16 FREE DLCs for everyone!


----------



## theserpent (Nov 7, 2014)

007 said:


> Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - 16 FREE DLCs for everyone!



:O :O It's happening 

- - - Updated - - -

If this was EA, 5-20$ per DLC -_-


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am definitely buying this game


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 7, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I am definitely buying this game


Already bought it straight off gog.com... CDPR do love their fans and I appreciate it.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 7, 2014)

I need a physical disc. Unable to download huge data


----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> :O :O It's happening
> 
> If this was EA, 5-20$ per DLC -_-



Yeah! true that. CDPR rocks. Wish all the devs and publishers are like them.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 7, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I need a physical disc. Unable to download huge data


I get it. I also want a physical disc ( I will get the CE for all the games some day). But this gog purchase from my side was full support for them. I would love more such great products from them in the future.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 7, 2014)

007 said:


> Yeah! true that. CDPR rocks. Wish all the devs and publishers are like them.


If all were like them then there would be no wars in the world. Lol.. Everyone would be good....


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 8, 2014)

I hope there are better soundtracks than Witcher 2.. Witcher 1 soundtrack was gold..
Have a listen guys
[YOUTUBE]watch?v=wHVPG3jxlKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 8, 2014)

^^Ah I remember that soundtrack. One of my favorites from Witcher 1.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2014)

Witcher 3 Delayed till 19 May 2015


----------



## theserpent (Dec 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Witcher 3 Delayed till 19 May 2015



And still no cyberpunk 2077 :/


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 9, 2014)

theserpent said:


> And still no cyberpunk 2077 :/


Cyberpunk not coming before 2016 at least.... Maybe more... But very disappointing news about wild hunt :/


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 9, 2014)

Cyberpunk will release in 2077


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 9, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Cyberpunk will release in 2077


Lol.. wel cdpr are not valve and cyberpunk is hopefully not half life 3


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 9, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> If you guys have not watched the new 35 minutes gameplay of witcher 3, watch it.
> Man this game is gonna be legen wait for it..........



just saw its ............dary.............


----------



## theserpent (Dec 9, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Cyberpunk not coming before 2016 at least.... Maybe more... But very disappointing news about wild hunt :/



How is this disappointing bro?
Atleast they do not want to release a crappy product like the Lame as ubisoft or EA.
Be happy that you will get atleast a 99% baked product with all issues,bugs sorted out and not to FORGET +16 extra dlcs added for no extra cost


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 9, 2014)

theserpent said:


> How is this disappointing bro?
> Atleast they do not want to release a crappy product like the Lame as ubisoft or EA.
> Be happy that you will get atleast a 99% baked product with all issues,bugs sorted out and not to FORGET +16 extra dlcs added for no extra cost


It is disappointing because this is the second time it has been delayed and I already bought the game for $50 to support their work on day one,when it was put on preorder. I know they will never release a half baked product ever (e.g tw2 after tw1 was a huge leap IMHO and so will be this). But they shouldn't at least get their fans hopes sky high and then delay again. I would say take another month extra but don't delay again! That's all that my disappointment is about! But I have full faith in cdpr.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It is disappointing because this is the second time it has been delayed and I already bought the game for $50 to support their work on day one,when it was put on preorder. I know they will never release a half baked product ever (e.g tw2 after tw1 was a huge leap IMHO and so will be this). But they shouldn't at least get their fans hopes sky high and then delay again. I would say take another month extra but don't delay again! That's all that my disappointment is about! But I have full faith in cdpr.



Well they did said that in the letter itself. They are sorry for this and I forgive them.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well they did said that in the letter itself. They are sorry for this and I forgive them.


Supposedly there is a second playable character in the game (ya google it  ). Now if cdpr are actually taking the extra 3 months to brew up a co-op as well..... The heavens bless them all......


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Supposedly there is a second playable character in the game (ya google it  ). Now if cdpr are actually taking the extra 3 months to brew up a co-op as well..... The heavens bless them all......



Yeah hope so.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 9, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It is disappointing because this is the second time it has been delayed and I already bought the game for $50 to support their work on day one,when it was put on preorder. I know they will never release a half baked product ever (e.g tw2 after tw1 was a huge leap IMHO and so will be this). But they shouldn't at least get their fans hopes sky high and then delay again. I would say take another month extra but don't delay again! That's all that my disappointment is about! But I have full faith in cdpr.



Cool, Actually for the first time I never saw rage on a "delay" notice, every user was instead praising them


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2015)

Witcher 3 released system requirements today.

I don't even fit the minimum requirement :'(   :'(   :'(

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt launches on May 19th, 2015. If you are looking to play the game on PC, here are the minimum and recommended system requirements.

Source FB



> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt launches on May 19th, 2015. If you are looking to play the game on PC, here are the minimum and recommended system requirements.
> 
> *Minimum System Requirements*
> Intel CPU Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz
> ...


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 7, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Witcher 3 released system requirements today.
> 
> I don't even fit the minimum requirement :'(   :'(   :'(
> 
> ...



I think I can play with ubersampling 
Will pre order in some days


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 8, 2015)

Minimum System Requirements

Intel CPU Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz/AMD CPU Phenom II X4 940 
Nvidia GPU GeForce GTX 660/AMD GPU Radeon HD 7870 
RAM 6GB 
OS 64-bit Windows 7 or 64-bit Windows 8
(8.1)
 DirectX 11 
HDD Space 40 GB

 Recommended System Requirements 


Intel CPU Core i7 3770 3,4 GHz/AMD CPU AMD FX-8350 4 GHz 
Nvidia GPU GeForce GTX 770/AMD GPU Radeon R9 290 
RAM 8GB 
OS 64-bit 
Windows 7 or 64-bit Windows 8
(8.1) 
DirectX 11 
HDD Space 40 GB



why am i not suprised 660 being minimum and 770 being recommended?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 8, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Minimum System Requirements
> 
> Intel CPU Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz/AMD CPU Phenom II X4 940
> Nvidia GPU GeForce GTX 660/AMD GPU Radeon HD 7870
> ...



gtx 770 is recommended...............

- - - Updated - - -

I am meeting all the requirements except for GPU on which i am highly skeptical............


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2015)

Am sceptical how a laptop i7-4710hq and 860m will handle the game :/ medium at 1080p I guess for good frame rates.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 8, 2015)

Out of my reach


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2015)

And the space requirement means its gonna be a big download. Will prolly take me the rest of may after release fr download from gog lol....


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2015)

I guess I am fine for now.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 9, 2015)

So hyped for this game! I might upgrade my GPU just for this!


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 9, 2015)

And for the huge download size am pre-ordering physical discs


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 9, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> And for the huge download size am pre-ordering physical discs



From where?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Am sceptical how a laptop i7-4710hq and 860m will handle the game :/ medium at 1080p I guess for good frame rates.


You should be able to run it at Low/Med settting IMO.


bikramjitkar said:


> From where?



Same question, don't see it in-stock at any online retailer/


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> You should be able to run it at Low/Med settting IMO.
> 
> 
> Same question, don't see it in-stock at any online retailer/


Was on sale on fk for just 1k. And I got it at gog at triple the price :/

Aah well... Worth it....!

But damn the requirements :/ This is a tw2 repeat for me. When that came out I didn't have a system strong enough to run it on high at 720p (HD 5670 back then )

And now repeat telecast...

Low to mid on 1080p. Let's hope so.... I just hope its well optimised. Shouldn't be like AC unity I guess.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2015)

^^ It's out of stock on Flipkart. TW2 was sold for 2.5k when it was laucnhed. Early patches should improve performance on lesser H/W. Let's wait and see


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 9, 2015)

From here

Buy The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt online PC,XBOX ONE,PS4 in India at the best price : Gamestheshop.com


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 9, 2015)

do u guys think it will run at medium settings on a geforce 450?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 9, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> From here
> 
> Buy The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt online PC,XBOX ONE,PS4 in India at the best price : Gamestheshop.com



Thanks for the link. Have you bought anything from that site before? I'm pretty wary of e-tailers.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 9, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Thanks for the link. Have you bought anything from that site before? I'm pretty wary of e-tailers.


No. But many has said in this forum only, as reliable. But be advised this will not be redeemable on steam as far as I know


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> do u guys think it will run at medium settings on a geforce 450?


Low to med at 720p I guess. What's the CPU? And ram?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> No. But many has said in this forum only, as reliable. But be advised this will not be redeemable on steam as far as I know


Should be redeemable on gog though for sure.

That's cdpr for you.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sole reason for buying from here is to avoid downloads. I have a crappy connection


----------



## iittopper (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd say to wait for 1-2 week after game release . Because their game has many bugs during launch day as well as performance issue . Expect a day one patch also .


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 9, 2015)

cpu:core i5 3450,ram:8 GB


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

iittopper said:


> I'd say to wait for 1-2 week after game release . Because their game has many bugs during launch day as well as performance issue . Expect a day one patch also .


Don't be so sure. Whatever bugs there may be are certainly not gonna be game breaking. And bugs are expected off a software. Hence there are jobs around the world buddy. If there were bug free software more people would be unemployed... Lol...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> cpu:core i5 3450,ram:8 GB


Yup. Low to med @ 720p IMO...


----------



## theserpent (Jan 9, 2015)

I do not think it will run on my pc
HD 7750
AMD 965 BE
4 Gig ram


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

theserpent said:


> I do not think it will run on my pc
> HD 7750
> AMD 965 BE
> 4 Gig ram


It should run. Maybe not at full resolution but it should run.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 9, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> cpu:core i5 3450,ram:8 GB



Mention your GPU,  processor and ram looks good.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Mention your GPU,  processor and ram looks good.


He already did. Gts 450...


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 9, 2015)

theserpent said:


> I do not think it will run on my pc
> HD 7750
> AMD 965 BE
> 4 Gig ram



I dont think game would use more than 4 GB ram, even unity asks for minimum 6 but runs just fine on 4 gig ram setup, you should be good on low or tweaked mid settings.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> I dont think game would use more than 4 GB ram, even unity asks for minimum 6 but runs just fine on 4 gig ram setup, you should be good on low or tweaked mid settings.


Am sure cdpr will optimize it enough for low end GPUs and systems. Problem is they will prolly run on lower resolutions. 

And game utilizing full 8 GB is crazy. They say 8 GB for entire system lol....

Though more GPU ram for high textures may be required


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 9, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Am sure cdpr will optimize it enough for low end GPUs and systems. Problem is they will prolly run on lower resolutions.
> 
> And game utilizing full 8 GB is crazy. They say 8 GB for entire system lol....
> 
> Though more GPU ram for high textures may be required



True, only game i know which stutters badly however playable yet frustrating on 4 GIG ram is COD:AW, it tops 6-6.5 gig ram at times.

Others all are over-speced.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> I dont think game would use more than 4 GB ram, even unity asks for minimum 6 but runs just fine on 4 gig ram setup, you should be good on low or tweaked mid settings.



Hi, are you a Unity developer ? Please contact me via PM


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 9, 2015)

^I think he meant Assassin's Creed:Unity. I have just started learning Unity btw.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> ^I think he meant Assassin's Creed:Unity. I have just started learning Unity btw.


Yup.. Lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2015)

Me retarded


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 10, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yup.. Lol



Yeah did mean AC: Unity.
Sorry for misunderstanding, would be more precise next time.


----------



## snap (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 26, 2015)

The Witcher 3 hands-on: my god it's full of bears


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jan 29, 2015)

^^The reviewer doesn't seem to be impressed with the combat which is a cause for concern. Anyway, here's another one - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, and the Call of the Sirens

- - - Updated - - -

Interesting.  CD Projekt explains why The Witcher 3 has 16 hours of sex scene mo-cap data


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgJUL3nN4iI[/YOUTUBE]

Whatever the reviews say, this game is gonna epic. Just look the sequences


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 29, 2015)

May can't come soon enough.. Sigh!


----------



## spxx (Jan 29, 2015)

my body is soooo ready for this game \0/


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2015)

spxx said:


> my body is soooo ready for this game \0/



I am pretty damn sure....several parts are super ready for the game now, with recent news.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 3, 2015)

Unwrapping the open world of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt â€¢ Eurogamer.net

Reviews like this make me wanna go and invent the time machine


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello guys please tell me how to buy Witcher 3 from Origin MX using any VPN. Which VPN to use in this regard.
I also want to buy ARMA 3 and play it via Tungle. Please advice.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Hello guys please tell me how to buy Witcher 3 from Origin MX using any VPN. Which VPN to use in this regard.
> I also want to buy ARMA 3 and play it via Tungle. Please advice.


Buy tw3 once it releases again on retail. Will cost you only 1k. That is 2.5k cheaper than online price even after a 20% discount.

And considering the PC version of the game will be 65 GB plus I guess a physical disc is the way to go unless you have Super fast and cheap internet.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Buy tw3 once it releases again on retail. Will cost you only 1k. That is 2.5k cheaper than online price even after a 20% discount.
> 
> And considering the PC version of the game will be 65 GB plus I guess a physical disc is the way to go unless you have Super fast and cheap internet.



I have BEAM Internet so whether Digital download be any cheaper than Physical ones.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I have BEAM Internet so whether Digital download be any cheaper than Physical ones.


Even I use beam. But it still doesn't give you much usage. I use the 15 Mbps pack and 60 GB finishes with the blink of an eye.

Digital copies are currently triple price of physical discs. If you still wanna buy digital cheap, get it on nuuvem. You don't need a VPN for that.

And if you support awesome cdpr then definitely buy it on gog and nowhere else.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 4, 2015)

Physical discs are only 1499.  So that's the way to go


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Physical discs are only 1499.  So that's the way to go


They are currently out of stock in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And considering the PC version of the game will be 65 GB plus I guess a physical disc is the way to go unless you have Super fast and cheap internet.



Beam and YouBroadband heavy users won't have problem with a 65GB+ download


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Beam and YouBroadband heavy users won't have problem with a 65GB+ download


I know. As I said even I use beam broadband. But if I am to finish off my month's usage in two days my roommate will kill me...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I know. As I said even I use beam broadband. But if I am to finish off my month's usage in two days my roommate will kill me...



refill a big plan for that month


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> refill a big plan for that month


Already paying 1.1k per month. Now as if I haven't already spent enough on the game itself..


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> They are currently out of stock in India.


They are up for preorder from gamestheshop. I have pre-ordered mine


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> They are up for preorder from gamestheshop. I have pre-ordered mine


Ow great. Then you should get a physical disc. I got mine on gog.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ow great. Then you should get a physical disc. I got mine on gog.


I already have. May 19 seems far away. The good thing is they are giving pre-order guarantee. If the price increases from 1499 they will still give the game at the same price. And if the price falls (which is unlikely) the balance will be refunded


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I already have. May 19 seems far away. The good thing is they are giving pre-order guarantee. If the price increases from 1499 they will still give the game at the same price. And if the price falls (which is unlikely) the balance will be refunded


You already got a disc? How is that possible?


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You already got a disc? How is that possible?


Arey I mean I pre-ordered. They will ship on day of release


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Arey I mean I pre-ordered. They will ship on day of release


OK. Lol. Good for you. I prolly will be able to play it in June :/

I remember when tw2 had released. I had the same hype. But I took so long to download it and finally play it :/

This time its gonna be longer...


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 4, 2015)

Download is the main reason I opted for physical disc. I can't wait to play after its released. And my connection will allow it to download it in 2 months. So physical disc ftw


aniketdawn.89 said:


> OK. Lol. Good for you. I prolly will be able to play it in June :/
> 
> I remember when tw2 had released. I had the same hype. But I took so long to download it and finally play it :/
> 
> This time its gonna be longer...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2015)

With Physical Disk...Do you get a code to activate on GOG or Steam ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 5, 2015)

gameranand said:


> With Physical Disk...Do you get a code to activate on GOG or Steam ??


Prolly any one of the two. My guess is gog.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 16, 2015)

It's now available on Flipkart.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> It's now available on Flipkart.



Out of Stock buddy...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 16, 2015)

New mouth watering details :

The Witcher 3â€™s allies are going to be really intelligent | Lazygamer .:: The Worlds Best Video Game News ::.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> With Physical Disk...Do you get a code to activate on GOG or Steam ??



You'll get the GOG Version


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> You'll get the GOG Version



Well then I'll buy a Steam version. I like to keep all the games in one place if I can.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 17, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Out of Stock buddy...



 I saw "The Witcher ", which is Witcher 1, seeing the price as 1499, I thought it was Witcher 3, dint see the full name


----------



## 007 (Feb 17, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> I saw "The Witcher ", which is Witcher 1, seeing the price as 1499, I thought it was Witcher 3, dint see the full name


Good luck to that seller. 1499 for W1


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2015)

007 said:


> Good luck to that seller. 1499 for W1



The game is like 140 in sales.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 12, 2015)

Witcher 3 free with GTX 960, 970 and 980


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 13, 2015)

any hope of running this game with 4 gb ram at low settings ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 13, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> any hope of running this game with 4 gb ram at low settings ?


Possible. If they optimize it well. Which they shud considering the extra delay.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 13, 2015)

nice.  Lets see what happens.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 13, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> nice.  Lets see what happens.


Ram shud have a lesser impact. Your CPU and GPU will actually decide if it will run at all. I doubt integrated GPUs will even launch the game


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ram shud have a lesser impact. Your CPU and GPU will actually decide if it will run at all. I doubt integrated GPUs will even launch the game



 Guess the good ol' intel q6600 may not be good enough even if coupled with a HD7870 :/


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 13, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Guess the good ol' intel q6600 may not be good enough even if coupled with a HD7870 :/


Well games generally shud tax the GPU more than CPU except a few titles like StarCraft. And you have a decent GPU. so keep fingers crossed...


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 13, 2015)

Well the minimum for the game is 6GB RAM. And judging by Witcher 2's performance it should use 6 GB.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 13, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Guess the good ol' intel q6600 may not be good enough even if coupled with a HD7870 :/



might be a bottleneck , but witcher 2 was GPU dependent only . Let wish the same for W3 .


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> any hope of running this game with 4 gb ram at low settings ?



Possible but you will have lots of stutters, I had this problem in Dragon age inquisition, when I had 4 GB RAM.. even in low settings, I used to get massive stutters because of lack of memory.. once I upgraded, it was all gone


----------



## iittopper (Mar 14, 2015)

^yep . Even you will get stuttering with COD AW and Battlefield 4 MP with 4 GB Ram . IMO , everyone should now update to 8 GB now .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 14, 2015)

iittopper said:


> ^yep . Even you will get stuttering with COD AW and Battlefield 4 MP with 4 GB Ram . IMO , everyone should now update to 8 GB now .


So bye bye to next gen gaming on 32 bit systems..


----------



## Soumik (Mar 19, 2015)

Hmm I had 8GB RAM with 2GB 7970M graphics, and witcher 2 stuttered in max settings on that! Had to reduce till i got stable 30 fps. TBH, i didnt feel if anything is reduced at all. It still looked one of the best i have ever seen. 

Now i have 12GB RAM with 8GB 980M graphics. I will also install it on my Intel SSD in Raid 0. Hope i can get playable 30fps at max setting on Witcher 3.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 19, 2015)

Soumik said:


> Hmm I had 8GB RAM with 2GB 7970M graphics, and witcher 2 stuttered in max settings on that! Had to reduce till i got stable 30 fps. TBH, i didnt feel if anything is reduced at all. It still looked one of the best i have ever seen.
> 
> Now i have 12GB RAM with 8GB 980M graphics. I will also install it on my Intel SSD in Raid 0. Hope i can get playable 30fps at max setting on Witcher 3.



Sarcasm was high in the last line.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 19, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Sarcasm was high in the last line.


Hardly. He might be right this time around


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hardly. He might be right this time around


Nah he will run it at full. Even I will


----------



## Soumik (Mar 19, 2015)

Dude.. u got R9 290 tripple crossfire set up.  Offcourse u will run at full graphics. 
While i can max out everything from current gen, Witcher 3 might really push it the farthest yet, given its legacy.

Although i do hope that i will be able to max it out.. even at 10 fps... just to gwak at the visuals.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 19, 2015)

Soumik said:


> Dude.. u got R9 290 tripple crossfire set up.  Offcourse u will run at full graphics.
> While i can max out everything from current gen, Witcher 3 might really push it the farthest yet, given its legacy.
> 
> Although i do hope that i will be able to max it out.. even at 10 fps... just to gwak at the visuals.



r9 290 tri-x is actually one of the model, which consists of 3 fans, he isn't on tri-fire.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2015)

Soumik said:


> Hmm I had 8GB RAM with 2GB 7970M graphics, and witcher 2 stuttered in max settings on that! Had to reduce till i got stable 30 fps. TBH, i didnt feel if anything is reduced at all. It still looked one of the best i have ever seen.
> 
> Now i have 12GB RAM with 8GB 980M graphics. I will also install it on my Intel SSD in Raid 0. Hope i can get playable 30fps at max setting on Witcher 3.



There was a memory leak bug that you could fix with  an ini tweak.. it was fixed for me and i was able to max out Witcher 2 (without ubersampling)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> There was a memory leak bug that you could fix with  an ini tweak.. it was fixed for me and i was able to max out Witcher 2 (without ubersampling)


A memory leak fix with just an INI tweak. Are you kidding me?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> A memory leak fix with just an INI tweak. Are you kidding me?



No he is not kidding. Even I had to do some fiddling with Radeon Pro and tweaks to get the max with ubersampling while previously game was not giving good frames on same settings.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No he is not kidding. Even I had to do some fiddling with Radeon Pro and tweaks to get the max with ubersampling while previously game was not giving good frames on same settings.


It wudnt be a memory leak then. Some other memory optimization perhaps.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It wudnt be a memory leak then. Some other memory optimization perhaps.



Yeah it does seem so because memory leak is some serious issue and simple INI edits doesn't help much. Tried that a lot for DAO memory leaks but didn't got much success.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yeah it does seem so because memory leak is some serious issue and simple INI edits doesn't help much. Tried that a lot for DAO memory leaks but didn't got much success.


Dude I have full time experience on fixing memory leaks in a commercial product. And I can tell you for sure INI tweaks can't fix them


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 20, 2015)

Soumik said:


> Dude.. u got R9 290 tripple crossfire set up.  Offcourse u will run at full graphics.
> While i can max out everything from current gen, Witcher 3 might really push it the farthest yet, given its legacy.
> 
> Although i do hope that i will be able to max it out.. even at 10 fps... just to gwak at the visuals.


It's the model name. Not 3 cards. But this  card is the recommended one. So hoping for best


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2015)

The Witcher 2 Performance Issues SOLVED | NotebookReview

its not a memory leak, that was poor wording on my part


----------



## TheFallenLord (Mar 23, 2015)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt – Three New Screenshots Released + *Game Map*


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 23, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt – Three New Screenshots Released + *Game Map*



Gamorgasm......please may come fast

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt – New Gameplay & Technical Information Revealed, Day1 Patch Confirmed | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## Alok (Mar 23, 2015)

Witcher 3 will feature *REAL TIME BEARD GROWTH* 

Source : New Witcher 3 details: Ciri, cities, real-time beard growth - PC Gamer


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2015)

Hahah now thats something nice and unique in gaming history (ignoring 3rd party mods)


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2015)

Alok said:


> Witcher 3 will feature *REAL TIME BEARD GROWTH*


Are they gonna also implement puberty growth in real time 

though beard growth is related with puberty


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Are they gonna also implement puberty growth in real time


Chill. Geralt is way past puberty


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Chill. Geralt is way past puberty



for NPC


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> for NPC


Well in that respect, 100 hours is not enough for puberty either  

Considering you don't meditate for 2 years


----------



## Alok (Mar 23, 2015)

hahaha whatever but its beautiful implementation


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2015)

They are just mouth watering gamers.  You can't affect me CDPR, I love you but I won't fall for it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2015)

Alok said:


> hahaha whatever but its beautiful implementation



Yeap and unique. This studio never fails to amaze me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/roqviZV.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome UI, finally a game that's not some shitty console port..


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2015)

Great interface. BTW in both of the previous games I never touched alchemy tree except crafting grapeshots   All my attributes goes to sword & sign skills.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 24, 2015)

The best thing is once you craft a potion you do not need to craft it again. You can merely refill it with alcohol 

Oh man am so much hyper for this game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> The best thing is once you craft a potion you do not need to craft it again. You can merely refill it with alcohol
> 
> Oh man am so much hyper for this game



This is new and very good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

The FREE DLC program for The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt consists of 16  entirely free DLCs, that will be available for every gamer owning a copy  of Wild Hunt.

The plan is to release a new DLC bundle (each bundle contains two DLCs)  on a weekly basis, following the game’s launch May 19th, 2015. The first  DLC bundle will be released the next day on May 20th. The next bundle  will be available for download a week after that, on May 27th, the next  on June 3rd, and so on. The first bundle will contain the Temerian Armor  Set and a Beard and Hairstyle Set for Geralt. The second bundle will  contain an additional quest and an alternative look for one of the  game’s main characters -- Yennefer of Vengerberg.

“What you should be looking forward to is to assemble special Witcher  sets of armour. They’re related to the Witcher schools, so the Wolf is  not the only one. They come in four different levels, and you can only  achieve the highest levels by crafting the previous ones.”



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/2uFk2F0.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9ox8lvl.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/YFq6GMx.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow now that is some crazy RPG elements implemented in game.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice armors there.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Nice armors there.



Indeed and more incoming I think.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/11084039_10152857455279331_1443135500132415127_o.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

^^ Game wallpaper from GOG I guess ??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Game wallpaper from GOG I guess ??



Ingame SS


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 29, 2015)

Holy c***. Look at the details


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

If in game SS then damn....details are awesome.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Mar 30, 2015)

The Witcher 3 Gets Tons of New Info: “Don’t Worry” About the PS4 Version; Could Last Over 200 Hours

- - - Updated - - -

The Witcher 3 Interview: Envisioning the Perfect RPG


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 5, 2015)

The Witcher 3 Lets You Befriend Monsters; Geralt Can Now Bargain Contracts


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> The Witcher 3 Lets You Befriend Monsters; Geralt Can Now Bargain Contracts



Oh God my favorite story line...


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 6, 2015)

The First 15 Minutes of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt ? IGN First - IGN


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 7, 2015)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Full World Map Revealed


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Full World Map Revealed


All fantasies related to the witcher are gonna come true


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Full World Map Revealed



*i.imgur.com/62NWdJ9.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

Goddamn...the map is huge.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Goddamn...the map is huge.


Nah. Its still smaller than the earth. You can't go end to end of earth on horseback at full gallop in 30 mins considering continuous land


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Nah. Its still smaller than the earth. You can't go end to end of earth on horseback at full gallop in 30 mins considering continuous land



Seriously ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Seriously ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 8, 2015)

New witcher 3 paid dlc:

Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The - Expansion Pass â—￾ GOG.com

30 hours of gameplay in the paid dlc. Cdpr sure don't rip their fans off.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah saw this pack on Steam and release date for last DLC in this pack is 2016.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow.. I want to play this soo bad. 

I think am gonna start playing 2 again. get the memory leak fixed, and have a save game ready for both the major possible endings.. considering just the world politics scenario.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> New witcher 3 paid dlc:
> 
> Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The - Expansion Pass â—￾ GOG.com
> 
> 30 hours of gameplay in the paid dlc. Cdpr sure don't rip their fans off.



Yeah they said it before as well that if they happen to make a paid DLC then it would have a long gameplay time so that gamers won't feel ripped off by it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 9, 2015)

Soumik said:


> Wow.. I want to play this soo bad.
> 
> I think am gonna start playing 2 again. get the memory leak fixed, and have a save game ready for both the major possible endings.. considering just the world politics scenario.


Memory leak? How will u fix a memory leak. You have the source code?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2015)

Witcher 2 had memory leak problems. I can't recall that, yeah some optimizations can be done here and there to get better performance but memory leak ?? None that I know of.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah... the optimizations... whatever needed to get full performance on my 980M . Hopefully it would look even better(max setting this time) than it did on my 7970M on which i completed the game.


----------



## snap (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

Great ! May 19 seems far away 
A detailed trailer showing a lot of things. I'm hungry to get tense and gritty environment like books. And this time It looks like I'll touch alchemy tree.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2015)

No RPG game comes as close to this one.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 10, 2015)

Piyush said:


> No RPG game comes as close to this one.


What are you saying? 
Witcher 4 the return of the white wolf pretty much blows it out of the window....


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What are you saying?
> Witcher 4 the return of the white wolf pretty much blows it out of the window....



Lol now when this coming ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 10, 2015)

Alok said:


> Lol now when this coming ?


Top secret. Sorry can't release the info yet


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 11, 2015)

Read This

We Played The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt for 6 Hours ? IGN First - IGN


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 11, 2015)

I wonder if I should buy it from Amazon India or GTS. Hmm...decisions decisions.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2015)

Price is same so what difficulty ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 11, 2015)

Alok said:


> Price is same so what difficulty ?



I guess which one delivers it faster. 

Anyway its nothing serious. I'll do Amazon since I have an account there.

Alas the game won't run at a playable framerate beyond low-medium settings on my setup. And I have to land a job before I start building a new PC, but I'm buying it anyway because: 
a) I own a free copy of Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition (thanks to the mega-offer at GOG.com a few months back) so obviously I need to have the final installment.
b) the preorder bonuses are too good to let go of.
c) the gameplay + story + atmosphere + NSFW content (goes without saying )


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2015)

Steam will be faster


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 11, 2015)

Alok said:


> Steam will be faster



hahaahaaahaahahahaahahahaahaha.   
no. 

Edit: Also, fvck Steam. Fvck every kind of DRM.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> hahaahaaahaahahahaahahahaahaha.
> no.
> 
> Edit: Also, fvck Steam. Fvck every kind of DRM.



Says the owner of Diablo 3.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Says the owner of Diablo 3.



Hey man if there was the option for a DRM-free D3 I would take it. Co-op can go suck it. Alas there wasn't a choice. Just because I own it doesn't mean I can overlook its problems. 

P.S. I don't play it any more. Been like that for 18 months.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Hey man if there was the option for a DRM-free D3 I would take it. Co-op can go suck it. Alas there wasn't a choice. Just because I own it doesn't mean I can overlook its problems.
> 
> P.S. I don't play it any more. Been like that for 18 months.



That was sarcasm yaar....Chill. 
BTW you getting W3 from Amazon then ??


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 13, 2015)

I pre-ordered this from gamesthshop. But now as Amazon has listed this game, I am more inclined towards Amazon. Does anyone know about shipping of gamestheshop? How good are they?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I pre-ordered this from gamesthshop. But now as Amazon has listed this game, I am more inclined towards Amazon. Does anyone know about shipping of gamestheshop? How good are they?


Yes I have same question...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> That was sarcasm yaar....Chill.



Yes I got that. You missed my winkie winkie too apparently. 



gameranand said:


> BTW you getting W3 from Amazon then ??



Yup Amazon.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 13, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Yes I got that. You missed my winkie winkie too apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup Amazon.


Y nt flipkart? Its on sale by wsretail and hence their delivery will be fast as well.

BTW so far from cdpr comments it seems like all retail copies come with gog key.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I pre-ordered this from gamesthshop. But now as Amazon has listed this game, I am more inclined towards Amazon. Does anyone know about shipping of gamestheshop? How good are they?



Gamestheshop are original distributor of WB,2k,Namco Bandai etc game . So they will receive it first . So its best to order from them . I ahve to placed the order from GTS . Physical version include proper box , maps , sticker ,manual and OST disk.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> BTW so far from cdpr comments it seems like all retail copies come with gog key.



Yup. CDPR is an anti-DRM, pro-consumer company. That's what is so awesome about them.
All physical copies of their games are DRM-free, as are the versions purchased directly from GOG.com. The Steamworks version of their games can only be purchased from Steam.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 13, 2015)

I got no place for any more disks...  
I will order it from Steam, as thats pretty much become by all in one games library.


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2015)

Soumik said:


> I got no place for any more disks...
> I will order it from Steam, as thats pretty much become by all in one games library.



+1. It'll cost more but everything will be on one platform.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 14, 2015)

Witcher 3 in 4k



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GznBQoS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sT3SHb4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zvajTOZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Y1OyNrI.jpg


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

fur and hair are amazing this time


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 14, 2015)

My new wallpapers.... I am super hyped 

OT Alok you from assam?


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> OT Alok you from assam?



I'm in Assam but my native place is U.P.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 14, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'm in Assam but my native place is U.P.


Oh....


----------



## masterkd (Apr 14, 2015)

if i buy a retail copy form GTS/FK/Amazon.; will I be able to unlock it in GOG?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 14, 2015)

masterkd said:


> if i buy a retail copy form GTS/FK/Amazon.; will I be able to unlock it in GOG?


Yes. Only on gog. And the expansion pack on sale on gog is the only one that will work with all boxed copies.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 16, 2015)

So no more delays. 

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt goes gold


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> So no more delays.
> 
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt goes gold


Old news actually


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 16, 2015)

So..anyone's pre-ordering a retail copy? Whats the preferred choice for that..Amazon or Games_the_shop?? 
I don't wish to buy from Steam as it costs almost double, not including the data charges for actually downloading 40+ GBs. 
Plus, with retail copy, I also get a digital backup on Gog.com. Only thing I miss is perhaps Steam Achievements.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 16, 2015)

Aditya11 said:


> So..anyone's pre-ordering a retail copy? Whats the preferred choice for that..Amazon or Games_the_shop??
> I don't wish to buy from Steam as it costs almost double, not including the data charges for actually downloading 40+ GBs.
> Plus, with retail copy, I also get a digital backup on Gog.com. Only thing I miss is perhaps Steam Achievements.



Already pre-ordered from games the shop. The retail copy includes many goodies, like stickers, map etc .... :mr.green:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

Aditya11 said:


> So..anyone's pre-ordering a retail copy? Whats the preferred choice for that..Amazon or Games_the_shop??
> I don't wish to buy from Steam as it costs almost double, not including the data charges for actually downloading 40+ GBs.
> Plus, with retail copy, I also get a digital backup on Gog.com. Only thing I miss is perhaps Steam Achievements.


GTS of course. Fastest delivery. Know that the games reach retailers before their release date. And gts may ship it before release date if you pay while pre order.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Old news actually



My bad.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 17, 2015)

*Why The Witcher 3 is 25 or 200 hours long?*



*[video]*www.polygon.com/2015/4/14/8406525/witcher-3-length-how-long-wild-hunt#ooid=d5c3BzczphaiooGL17lkHEJViIDnKA4K[/video]*


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Why The Witcher 3 is 25 or 200 hours long?*
> 
> 
> 
> *[video]*www.polygon.com/2015/4/14/8406525/witcher-3-length-how-long-wild-hunt#ooid=d5c3BzczphaiooGL17lkHEJViIDnKA4K[/video]*



How exactly this has ANYTHING to do with this thread? Might wanna explain?


----------



## snap (Apr 18, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> How exactly this has ANYTHING to do with this thread? Might wanna explain?



Cause its a Witcher 3 thread?...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2015)

snap said:


> Cause its a Witcher 3 thread?...



Good Answer.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## DDIF (Apr 18, 2015)

I didn't know there were so many Witcher fans in TDF.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> How exactly this has ANYTHING to do with this thread? Might wanna explain?



Here is the GTA 5 thread in case you were looking for this one


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> I didn't know there were so many Witcher fans in TDF.



just because we do not have geralt as avatar


----------



## DDIF (Apr 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> just because we do not have geralt as avatar


 I just put Geralt as my avatar when I pre-ordered W3 and got the GOG file links, so the avatar is here only for last 5 or so months.
What I meant to say was that I never paid attention to a Witcher thread before, I thought everyone here just love DOTO.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 18, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> I just put Geralt as my avatar when I pre-ordered W3 and got the GOG file links, so the avatar is here only for last 5 or so months.
> What I meant to say was that I never paid attention to a Witcher thread before, I thought everyone here just love DOTO.



DOTO is love DOTO is life


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 18, 2015)

KICKING ASS WITH THE WITCHER 3'S COMPLEX COMBAT –– IGN FIRST


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2015)

Spoiler



*cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/z9ItpdV8bcxFEZKypowP-x1NWJA=/0x0:1274x717/960x540/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/46114380/Screen_Shot_2015-04-13_at_5.01.35_PM.0.0.png


3 SPOOKY 5 ME


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

ops silent hill


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

The combat looks like Hack n Slash now. I mean visually, but I love that.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 20, 2015)

Pre-ordered Witcher 3 from Flipkart yesterday. And now my watch begins...


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

*Toxicity effect of potion overdose
*
*media1.gameinformer.com/filestorage/CommunityServer.Components.SiteFiles/imagefeed/featured/cdprojekt/witcher3/toxicity/Witcher3ToxicityGI.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow the details...Armor and face. Damn, CDPR have outdone themselves.


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Wow the details...Armor and face.



meditate regularly or geralt face will be like two face


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 22, 2015)

Cancelled my COD pre order from Gamestheshop and placed a prepaid order hoping for a shipping before release date. Also they are offering a witcher t shirt along with other goodies.


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Cancelled my COD pre order from Gamestheshop and placed a prepaid order hoping for a shipping before release date. Also they are offering a witcher t shirt along with other goodies.



cool. you 'll get geralt's enchanted armour


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> cool. you 'll get geralt's enchanted armour


Geralt's enchanted armor?? I did not knew that. Where did you learn this?


----------



## DDIF (Apr 23, 2015)

You guys should support CDPR and buy from GOG.com, I pre-ordereed in Nov last year. Support them, they give us good games.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 23, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> You guys should support CDPR and buy from GOG.com, I pre-ordereed in Nov last year. Support them, they give us good games.



too costly at gog............


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 23, 2015)

Watch the 3 video series of Witcher 3 ....

[video]*www.gamespot.com/videos/introducing-the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/2300-6424503/?ftag=YHR28b9ce3[/video]

[video]*www.gamespot.com/videos/exploring-the-vast-world-of-the-witcher-3-wild-hun/2300-6424516/[/video]

[video]*www.gamespot.com/videos/unveiling-the-gameplay-of-the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/2300-6424536/[/video]


Never been so hyper for a game....


----------



## Alok (Apr 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Watch the 3 video series of Witcher 3 ....
> 
> [video]*www.gamespot.com/videos/introducing-the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/2300-6424503/?ftag=YHR28b9ce3[/video]
> 
> ...



was following these . Danny is awesome


----------



## CloudVII (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah... Can't wait to play the final part


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 23, 2015)

Alok said:


> meditate regularly or geralt face will be like two face


Me2 all over again?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Cancelled my COD pre order from Gamestheshop and placed a prepaid order hoping for a shipping before release date. Also they are offering a witcher t shirt along with other goodies.


Gts giving a T-shirt? Where?


OK this is new :/


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 23, 2015)

Downloads have started on gog right?

They have on Xbox forums though.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Gts giving a T-shirt? Where?
> 
> 
> OK this is new :/



Its in their site


----------



## Alok (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## DDIF (Apr 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Downloads have started on gog right?
> 
> They have on Xbox forums though.



Nope, no downloads on GOG yet, my CP shows "Will be available for download on 19 May"
Upside to download will be that I will be spared from day 1 or 2 patches if there are any.
See below screenshot:



Spoiler



*i0.wp.com/manidhillon.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Screenshot-from-2015-04-23-19-19-07.png


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 24, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Nope, no downloads on GOG yet, my CP shows "Will be available for download on 19 May"
> Upside to download will be that I will be spared from day 1 or 2 patches if there are any.
> See below screenshot:
> 
> ...


Gog download will be available on 17th may I bet. Same had happened for tw2. U will be able to download full game except the installer


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2015)

Shut up and take my orens


----------



## DDIF (Apr 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Gog download will be available on 17th may I bet. Same had happened for tw2. U will be able to download full game except the installer



That will be great. That way I can play it on 19 itself.


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll be doing preorder soon. Can't wait to swim in a witcher game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'll be doing preorder soon. Can't wait to swim in a witcher game.


Better be good at diving without scuba gear. Coz all the moolah is down there!


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Better be good at diving without scuba gear. Coz all the moolah is down there!



It'll be fun if we find a zelda sword in treasure box underwater 

- - - Updated - - -

*Gwent (Card Game)*

[video]*www.gamespot.com/videos/first-look-at-the-witcher-3-s-card-game-gwent-1080/2300-6424544/[/video]


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> It'll be fun if we find a zelda sword in treasure box underwater
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Its somewhat like pokemon


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

I hope it will be something like hearthstone. I can see myself playing cards for hours


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2015)

How cool will this be?

There is talk of a HBO adaptation of " The Witcher" - 9GAG

Next GOT!


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

I tell you what... that actor is perfect for Geralt 
(Le shiffre from casino royale)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> You guys should support CDPR and buy from GOG.com, I pre-ordereed in Nov last year. Support them, they give us good games.


Pre orderer it second day it was put up for pre order on gog...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 26, 2015)

Pre-ordered it from GamesTheShop. Don't care if it runs or not, i just want it. 


Currently, playing TW1EE and then i plan to play TW2 again. The import the save to TW3. Witcher Geek Alert!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 26, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Pre-ordered it from GamesTheShop. Don't care if it runs or not, i just want it.
> 
> 
> *Currently, playing TW1EE and then i plan to play TW2 again. The import the save to TW3.* Witcher Geek Alert!



Same here.

As of now in Chapter 3.


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Same here.
> 
> As of now in Chapter 3.



Oh now I got your strategy  I'm going to install my gog copy of W1ee & 2ee now


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 26, 2015)

Alok said:


> Oh now I got your strategy  I'm going to install my gog copy of W1ee & 2ee now


What strategy?


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> What strategy?



to play all over two games and make a save game of your own choices, ready to deploy in witcher 3


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 26, 2015)

Alok said:


> to play all over two games and make a save game of your own choices, ready to deploy in witcher 3


My witcher 2 saves are lost.


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2015)

you still got time. go finish it once more.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 26, 2015)

Alok said:


> you still got time. go finish it once more.



Till my download finishes of Witcher 2, witcher 3 will be launched


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> My witcher 2 saves are lost.



I will give you my Witcher 2 Saves dont worry. I am still in Witcher 1 but will complete playing Witcher 2 by 15th of May I think so.


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll also need save game, only if you chosen Iorveth.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2015)

I think [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] might help with saves. He have completed the game several times.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 26, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I will give you my Witcher 2 Saves dont worry. I am still in Witcher 1 but will complete playing Witcher 2 by 15th of May I think so.



Thanks man


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I think  @aniketdawn.89  might help with saves. He have completed the game several times.



Which game 1 or 2 or both? My present Witcher 1 is crashing several times while playing. I dunno whats the problem.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Which game 1 or 2 or both? My present Witcher 1 is crashing several times while playing. I dunno whats the problem.



Are you using any mods ??


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

Spoiler



*scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/11000214_1594639240779616_6483838142300314972_o.jpg
*scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t31.0-8/11194433_1594639247446282_7122569674426632718_o.jpg*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t31.0-8/11154737_1594639270779613_3303632680152548391_o.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just wish the game looks like this in my PC......geekogasm


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2015)

Ahh those lips & cleavage (B@@bs)



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/4Xd27Cn.jpg


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

another victim


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> another victim


His wife is gonna kill him


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> His wife is gonna kill him



I doubt he has a wife.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I doubt he has a wife.



My wifey already gave me good bashing...


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

bssunil said:


> My wifey already gave me good bashing...



Oh well.....Just don't show her Witcher 2 scenes with Triss Merigold.  You might have to leave the house then. Be careful in playing W3 while she is sitting in the back. 
Just a concerned citizen, don't want you to be homeless is all.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 28, 2015)

Witcher 3 Map Size Compared To GTA5, Skyrim & Far Cry 4, New Screens Show Different Visual Settings


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

50 min gameplay by some seriously shitty players:

*youtu.be/lJpWBMH9EtQ


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I think [MENTION=295561]aniketdawn.89[/MENTION] might help with saves. He have completed the game several times.


Guys I actually have put up all my saves on thewitcher2nexus..

Check this:

Witcher 2 EE Saves- The path of your choice at The Witcher 2 Nexus - mods and community

Will put up end game saves right before release. But if you all want you may use the act 3 saves fr tw2 and play till your desired ending. Saves were ported from tw1


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yay I got my witcher 2 saves. Located in an untouched corner of my hard drive. I have Roach's path saves. So I can supply to anyone in need. Now I need witcher 1 saves.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Yay I got my witcher 2 saves. Located in an untouched corner of my hard drive. I have Roach's path saves. So I can supply to anyone in need. Now I need witcher 1 saves.


Just check my pack. All possible saves are there. With unused talents. I played the games like 10 times each 

You can get tw1 saves on the same forum. They were already there so I only put up my tw2 saves.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Just check my pack. All possible saves are there. With unused talents. I played the games like 10 times each
> 
> You can get tw1 saves on the same forum. They were already there so I only put up my tw2 saves.


Yeah. I will....21 days to go


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Just check my pack. All possible saves are there. With unused talents. I played the games like 10 times each
> 
> You can get tw1 saves on the same forum. They were already there so I only put up my tw2 saves.


I wanted the Witcher 2 final chapter save game buddy. Will you give me that?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I wanted the Witcher 2 final chapter save game buddy. Will you give me that?


As I said. It's all there in the pack. Just go and pick it up


----------



## jasku (Apr 28, 2015)

My first play through was Roche's path, isnt Iorveth's better?


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

Iorveth way is better, Roche is fool


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

jasku said:


> My first play through was Roche's path, isnt Iorveth's better?


Both are unique to their own sense and you must try both!


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

yeah both are must try , one is better , other has that tom boy


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> yeah both are must try , one is better , other has that tom boy


And I did I forget to add you get to fook different ladies in each path


----------



## jasku (Apr 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> yeah both are must try , one is better , other has that tom boy



Are you referring to Ves?

Yea, I will get to Iorveth's path, just started playing Witcher, to get myself familiar with the storyline, the combat system is weird.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And I did I forget to add you get to fook different ladies in each path



yes now depends on your choice which you path you like


----------



## jasku (Apr 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And I did I forget to add you get to fook different ladies in each path



Well on Roche's path, I only got to plough 



Spoiler






Spoiler



Ves





 did I miss anyone?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

jasku said:


> Are you referring to Ves?
> 
> Yea, I will get to Iorveth's path, just started playing Witcher, to get myself familiar with the storyline, the combat system is weird.


Tw1 has strong story. Tw2 has string combat. I hope they mix both in tw3. Tw2 was too short to my liking.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

jasku said:


> Are you referring to Ves?
> 
> Yea, I will get to Iorveth's path, just started playing Witcher, to get myself familiar with the storyline, the combat system is weird.



yeah I forgot her name. 

Weird ? you must mean witcher 1


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

jasku said:


> Well on Roche's path, I only got to plough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? You lagging way behind dude. You missed Whistling Wendy   and so many more...


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Tw1 has strong story.



and better sense of environment imo


----------



## jasku (Apr 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Tw1 has strong story. Tw2 has string combat. I hope they mix both in tw3. Tw2 was too short to my liking.



Absolutely agree on that, I had only clocked 29 hours on TW2 to completion, the combat much better than TW1, but on easy, I thought it was too easy, the opponents barely got a chance to respond (including Letho).

From the videos of TW3, it looks really promising, although this time I will choose moderate.

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> yeah I forgot her name.
> 
> Weird ? you must mean witcher 1



Yea, started playing Witcher 1 after completing Roche's path on Witcher 2 to get the story and be ready for Witcher 3



aniketdawn.89 said:


> What? You lagging way behind dude. You missed Whistling Wendy   and so many more...



Whistling Wendy was asking for too much moolah, I tried offering 1/3, guess she declined, and many more??...please tell me where which area?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

jasku said:


> Absolutely agree on that, I had only clocked 29 hours on TW2 to completion, the combat much better than TW1, but on easy, I thought it was too easy, the opponents barely got a chance to respond (including Letho).
> 
> From the videos of TW3, it looks really promising, although this time I will choose moderate.


Dark is the way to go always!! I played tw2 on dark about 6 times without leveling up my character. Damn it was tough. But satisfying! And I uploaded those saves and boy they got lot of endorsements


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

jasku said:


> Absolutely agree on that, I had only clocked 29 hours on TW2 to completion, the combat much better than TW1, but on easy, I thought it was too easy, the opponents barely got a chance to respond (including Letho).
> 
> From the videos of TW3, it looks really promising, although this time I will choose moderate.
> 
> ...


Well my geralt stiffler didn't keep track of how many he ploughed. But I can tell you one thing, by the end there was so much ploughing that the entire land was green and fertile


----------



## jasku (Apr 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well my geralt stiffler didn't keep track of how many he ploughed. But I can tell you  one thing, by the end there was so much ploughing that the entire land was green and fertile



Dude, I cant believe I missed all this action, will have to google and go back?!...Did you get Saskia?


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

Also there was a girl in a camp near battlefield


----------



## jasku (Apr 28, 2015)

Lol, I think you guys are just messing with me.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

jasku said:


> Lol, I think you guys are just messing with me.



why would I do so


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah this time I'll will take Iorveth's path.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2015)

Accidentally saw all the Witcher 3 videos. Now I wanna buy the game and no money right now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Accidentally saw all the Witcher 3 videos. Now I wanna buy the game and no money right now.


Hi hi ha ha he he hi hu.....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

jasku said:


> Dude, I cant believe I missed all this action, will have to google and go back?!...Did you get Saskia?


Saskia. Erm. No she was taken by that lesbo witch- forgot her name 

The one who had a circular glyph tattoo on her valley


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Saskia. Erm. No she was taken by that lesbo witch- forgot her name
> 
> The one who had a circular glyph tattoo on her valley



philippa eilheart


----------



## jasku (Apr 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> philippa eilheart



Okay, is Saskia the chick that confronts Henselt at this negotiations?

Philippa is mentioned, but not shown anywhere in the game, atleast not on Roche's path.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

On Roche's path you get Ves

- - - Updated - - -

And Saskia is the dragon lady.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/HD1EoRU.png

*i.imgur.com/KkcoYL9.png


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/idMe2tK.jpg?1


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 28, 2015)

jasku said:


> Okay, is Saskia the chick that confronts Henselt at this negotiations?
> 
> Philippa is mentioned, but not shown anywhere in the game, atleast not on Roche's path.


Phillipa is a key character on the iorveth path. She is basically what is dethmold on Roche's path.

Ironical thing that I just realized : both are the crown witch/wizard and both a gay/lesbian  interesting


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2015)

Drool some more:

*youtu.be/94R0Ji39E68

*youtu.be/No4kOH_X7cM


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2015)

I just don't meet the system requirement. Will pass.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> I just don't meet the system requirement. Will pass.


You should only pass stool. And not the wild hunt


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You should only pass stool. And not the wild hunt


Lol....that comment


----------



## jasku (Apr 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Phillipa is a key character on the iorveth path. She is basically what is dethmold on Roche's path.
> 
> Ironical thing that I just realized : both are the crown witch/wizard and both a gay/lesbian  interesting



I am going to play the iorveth path, already found the save. Also, where do they indicate that Dethmold is gay?

I have a question, I had the saves with Roche's path complete, now I am going to do Iorveth, which saves will TW3 take the latest?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2015)

jasku said:


> I am going to play the iorveth path, already found the save. Also, where do they indicate that Dethmold is gay?
> 
> I have a question, I had the saves with Roche's path complete, now I am going to do Iorveth, which saves will TW3 take the latest?


Roche path,when u go to save the kid, you find dethmold playing with his f*servant. And you have the option to kill dethmold at that time.

Similarly, iorweth path, you find Phillipa spanking her nude assistant at one time when you visit her place 

Tw3 will give you list of saves to chose from if you have multiple on your hard drive. That's what tw2 did anyway.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Similarly, iorweth path, you find Phillipa spanking her nude assistant at one time when you visit her place



And, if you play your cards right, you get to have sexytime with that assistant later. Such a great game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> And, if you play your cards right, you get to have sexytime with that assistant later. Such a great game.


As I said earlier, tw2 has enough ploughing to make the sahara fertile


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> As I said earlier, tw2 has enough ploughing to make the sahara fertile


But the best was with triss


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> But the best was with triss


I bet its gonna be better with yeneffer in wild hunt!

I admit I have a weakness for brunettes


----------



## jasku (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol, this discussion has taken a wild turn!

Triss - is at the Elven Ruins or Remembrance Rose or something. 

Yennefer sounds hot, but did not get to see her in the TW2 apart from the memory flashes Geralt had.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2015)

jasku said:


> Lol, this discussion has taken a wild turn!
> 
> Triss - is at the Elven Ruins or Remembrance Rose or something.
> 
> Yennefer sounds hot, but did not get to see her in the TW2 apart from the memory flashes Geralt had.


Tw2: twosome

Now
Tw3: threesome

Over all
Witcher: just awesome


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2015)

jasku said:


> Lol, this discussion has taken a wild turn!
> 
> Triss - is at the Elven Ruins or Remembrance Rose or something.
> 
> Yennefer sounds hot, but did not get to see her in the TW2 apart from the memory flashes Geralt had.



Yennefer is yet to appear, In witcher 3 you'll get.


----------



## jasku (Apr 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Tw2: twosome
> 
> Now
> Tw3: threesome
> ...



Dude are you sure you want to play the game, might be better off watching pron!..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2015)

jasku said:


> Dude are you sure you want to play the game, might be better off watching pron!..


When did I say any of this was pron? Its all part of normal life. And that's how cdpr look at it and have depicted it. Its very natural.

 am just praising the cinematic way they had presented it in tw2. And it will definitely be better in tw3.


----------



## jasku (Apr 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> When did I say any of this was pron? Its all part of normal life. And that's how cdpr look at it and have depicted it. Its very natural.
> 
> am just praising the cinematic way they had presented it in tw2. And it will definitely be better in tw3.



Just kidding man, the story line is the USP of this game, but with TW3 it seems like the game in totality is going to be brilliant, simply cannot wait. 

Another question so the Tw2 saved games will affect the storyline of TW3?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2015)

jasku said:


> Just kidding man, the story line is the USP of this game, but with TW3 it seems like the game in totality is going to be brilliant, simply cannot wait.
> 
> Another question so the Tw2 saved games will affect the storyline of TW3?


Only time will tell. But I was watching one of the videos, and I saw esekiel in the glossary. If you remember, he is a witcher who you decide to spare or kill in tw1. So maybe. Just maybe. Dunno 

Or maybe I am thinking about the wrong guy. Its been really long since I played the games 

Update: my bad. That was berenger that you spare. :/ nt Ezekiel.


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/ZhE8gAZ.jpg*i.imgur.com/18WUXvQ.jpg*i.imgur.com/QzTg9nI.jpg*i.imgur.com/sy0dxDY.jpg*i.imgur.com/b5mvalS.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

If modding community becomes generous to this game. Well then this game would be one to watch specially with its DRM free nature, modding would be much easier.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2015)

Yennefer is hot  !


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

I feel sorry for Triss now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2015)

Triss who ? 

Also, I wish W3 has Shiani in it, and any reference to Alvin and Berangar from Witcher 1


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2015)

There should be. I mean its the end of the saga so all loose ends but be dealt with.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 30, 2015)

Triss is still the hottest. Redheads >>>> Brunettes.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Shani and berenger weren't lose ends. Perhaps only Alvin. Though I can tell you this that saves won't impact tw3 as they did in mass effect. Only perhaps some dialog references. But I am waiting to be surprised by cdpr


----------



## Phoenix117 (Apr 30, 2015)

I just pre ordered witcher 3,
Btw i havent player witcher 1 or 2 so i doubt will i fit in.


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenix117 said:


> I just pre ordered witcher 3,
> Btw i havent player witcher 1 or 2 so i doubt will i fit in.



No problem. But those two are highly recommended.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 1, 2015)

Phoenix117 said:


> I just pre ordered witcher 3,
> Btw i havent player witcher 1 or 2 so i doubt will i fit in.


You will fit right in. Though you just would not know the source of the garment you just fit in 

Doesn't mean you won't feel comfy in it


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2015)




----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

Dem dashes...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Dem dashes...


18 days baby...


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 18 days baby...



Oh darn you....Have to Buy the game first.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh darn you....Have to Buy the game first.


Its selling for 900 inr on origin Uzbekistan


----------



## Cyberghost (May 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Its selling for 900 inr on origin Uzbekistan



Nope it's selling at 1079 RUB (₹1324 without Foreign Exchange fees and service tax) buying the retail version from India still worth it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 1, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Nope it's selling at 1079 RUB (₹1324 without Foreign Exchange fees and service tax) buying the retail version from India still worth it.


Wow u r lucky. Price was lower


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Its selling for 900 inr on origin Uzbekistan



I would wither buy from Retail, so that I would get DVDs and extra stuff or I would buy from GOG to support them. Steam maybe if I get a good discount, apart from these stores, I won't buy from anywhere.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I would wither buy from Retail, so that I would get DVDs and extra stuff or I would buy from GOG to support them. Steam maybe if I get a good discount, apart from these stores, I won't buy from anywhere.


Buy from steam and gog. Both. Simple. I bought from gog and retail!


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Buy from steam and gog. Both. Simple. I bought from gog and retail!



Steam and GOG....Hell no. Both gives me Digital download. Better to get from Steam+Retail or GOG+Retail.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Steam and GOG....Hell no. Both gives me Digital download. Better to get from Steam+Retail or GOG+Retail.


Yup. Like I did


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yup. Like I did



Yes.


----------



## Alok (May 2, 2015)

Review copies have been sent out .


----------



## jasku (May 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Buy from steam and gog. Both. Simple. I bought from gog and retail!



why did you buy from both?!


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2015)

jasku said:


> why did you buy from both?!



To support Devs. I bought Witcher 1 and Witcher 2 at GOG and Steam as well, to support them. Didn't had money so haven't bought W3 yet.


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 2, 2015)

Did anyone here preorder on gamestheshop.com?

*Anywhere Online Witcher 1 and 2 being sold ???*


----------



## nomad47 (May 2, 2015)

Phoenix117 said:


> Did anyone here preorder on gamestheshop.com?
> 
> *Anywhere Online Witcher 1 and 2 being sold ???*



I and many others ordered from Gamestheshop. If you want digital copies go to GOG or steam


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

So far the Witcher 3 map is around 136  km2 which only includes Novegrad, No Man’s Land and Skellige Islands.  There are are around 4-6 regions more who sizes are unknown at this  point.
 That means The Witcher 3 is at least 3.7 times bigger than GTA: San  Andreas (36  km2), 1.5 times bigger than GTA 5 (81 km2), 3.3 times  bigger than Red Dead Redemption (41 km2), 3 times bigger than Far Cry 4 (46  km2) and 3.5 times bigger than Skyrim (39 km2). In short, the final map  will be absolutely massive in scale.

Some Screenies:

*i.imgur.com/EkEthVb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/W2J9vr4.jpg


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 2, 2015)

The game world looks HUGE,somewhat too much


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> To support Devs. I bought Witcher 1 and Witcher 2 at GOG and Steam as well, to support them. Didn't had money so haven't bought W3 yet.


This...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 2, 2015)

Phoenix117 said:


> Did anyone here preorder on gamestheshop.com?
> 
> *Anywhere Online Witcher 1 and 2 being sold ???*


U can get tw1 and 2 on gog or steam very cheap. 85% off. They were on sale on humble store a few days back. Check if they are still or not.

Buy steam version and you will get gog version free. So good are the devs. Will you get the same with devs like ubi or ea? Not even in ur dream ROFL!


----------



## Alok (May 2, 2015)

Witcher 1 + Witcher 2 for $4.48 on gamestop.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

[h=1]The Witcher 3 - E03 What i think/"Review" Gameplay On PC ULTRA[/h]

[h=1]The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt - E01 PC ULTRA Gameplay Environment[/h]


----------



## nomad47 (May 3, 2015)

I have stopped watching witcher 3 videos. Now I will play it when it releases...else I am afraid I won't be awwed


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I have stopped watching witcher 3 videos. Now I will play it when it releases...else I am afraid I won't be awwed


You shud be afraid that if you do watch more videos you will lose sanity because of the wait. And not the awe.


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2015)

Guys, I got a promo code for Witcher 3 from GOG for purchasing a new GPU, actually the primary reason to upgrade, anyways wanted to know if the 16 dlcs will be a part of the game from GOG?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

jasku said:


> Guys, I got a promo code for Witcher 3 from GOG for purchasing a new GPU, actually the primary reason to upgrade, anyways wanted to know if the 16 dlcs will be a part of the game from GOG?


They will be free for all versions.


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> They will be free for all versions.



Thanks.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2015)

jasku said:


> Guys, I got a promo code for Witcher 3 from GOG for purchasing a new GPU, actually the primary reason to upgrade, anyways wanted to know if the 16 dlcs will be a part of the game from GOG?



Which GPU ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Which GPU ??


Nvidia 900 series I guess. The news is on the nvidia page.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Nvidia 900 series I guess. The news is on the nvidia page.



*Announcing The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt + NVIDIA bundle*

*i.imgur.com/p6FkAAc.png
                     Together with NVIDIA we are happy to announce  that for a limited time customers who will purchase qualifying GeForce  GTX graphics cards (GTX 980, 970 or 960) or notebooks (GTX 970M or  above) will receive a code for a free copy of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt! 
The game, launching May 19, will support technologies like  NVIDIA HairWorks and NVIDIA PhysX Clothing and Destruction. More details  about the offer can be found on official NVIDIA blog. The list of participating retailers is also available here.

Source: Witcher 3 website


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2015)

OK thanks for the info.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

gameranand said:


> OK thanks for the info.


U buying a card?


----------



## chimera201 (May 4, 2015)

jasku said:


> Guys, I got a promo code for Witcher 3 from GOG for purchasing a new GPU, actually the primary reason to upgrade, anyways wanted to know if the 16 dlcs will be a part of the game from GOG?



Is the code inside the GPU package or separate? Do I have to ask the retailer for it?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Is the code inside the GPU package or separate? Do I have to ask the retailer for it?


Retailer specific as mentioned at the website.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> U buying a card?



Nope. My card is sufficient for most purposes as for now.


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Is the code inside the GPU package or separate? Do I have to ask the retailer for it?



It should be emailed to you by the retailer/etailer. I bought mine from Amanzon, got it within 5 days as mentioned, then reigstered on nvidia's website. You could write to nvidia directly with proof of purchase too.


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2015)

jasku said:


> It should be emailed to you by the retailer/etailer. I bought mine from Amanzon, got it within 5 days as mentioned, then reigstered on nvidia's website. You could write to nvidia directly with proof of purchase too.


Amazon.com? If yes, do you get warranty for the card in India?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 5, 2015)

*Very Very Interesting Card Game Gameplay Footage in Witcher 3:Wild Hunt*



*Tagline for Witcher 3: This world doesn't need a Hero it needs a Professional*


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2015)

007 said:


> Amazon.com? If yes, do you get warranty for the card in India?



I think he is talking about amazon.in


----------



## jasku (May 5, 2015)

007 said:


> Amazon.com? If yes, do you get warranty for the card in India?



Yes, I got mine from the US, wanted to get the eVGA FTW, I have that, eVGA does have international warranty, but I believe they arent setup in Inda, I bought as OOW, so no complaints.


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2015)

jasku said:


> Yes, I got mine from the US, wanted to get the eVGA FTW, I have that, eVGA does have international warranty, but I believe they arent setup in Inda, I bought as OOW, so no complaints.



I KNEW IT  thanks for the response. I'm currently in the US and want to get a GTX 970. I read that eVGA offers global warranty and that you have to send it to Taiwan to get it RMA-d from India, if needed. Is that correct? Did you clarify with Amazon or anyone? Can I go for it?



> If you register hardware you get support worldwide.
> Headquarters are Brea, California/USA, Munich/Germany and Taipei/Taiwan. India is probably under Asia/Pacific Region Warranty.
> You will deal everything with technical support.



EDIT: Sorry about the OT in this thread guys. [MENTION=20217]jasku[/MENTION] - please send me PM about this.


----------



## chimera201 (May 5, 2015)

jasku said:


> Yes, I got mine from the US, wanted to get the eVGA FTW, I have that, eVGA does have international warranty, but I believe they arent setup in Inda, I bought as OOW, so no complaints.



That's the problem. You bought it from amazon.com. Will I get the Witcher 3 promo code from an Indian site? It's a legitimate question!


----------



## 007 (May 5, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> That's the problem. You bought it from amazon.com. Will I get the Witcher 3 promo code from an Indian site? It's a legitimate question!


See that's how I knew for sure he bought from amazon.com coz I know they send out such promo codes usually after purchase. Also listed as one of the authorized retailers in the Nvidia site. I don't think any Indian retailer will send out codes. I'm guessing either the card gets packaged with the code or as someone said you might have to contact manufacturer to get it. Oh and btw, good news - 980 and 970 purchase now gets you both Witcher 3 and Arkham Knight.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 5, 2015)

The Witcher 3: Here?s How You?ll Be Able to Enter Past Choices in the New Game on PS4 and Xbox One | DualShockers

Guess you don't need older saves anymore


----------



## jasku (May 5, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> That's the problem. You bought it from amazon.com. Will I get the Witcher 3 promo code from an Indian site? It's a legitimate question!





007 said:


> See that's how I knew for sure he bought from amazon.com coz I know they send out such promo codes usually after purchase. Also listed as one of the authorized retailers in the Nvidia site. I don't think any Indian retailer will send out codes. I'm guessing either the card gets packaged with the code or as someone said you might have to contact manufacturer to get it. Oh and btw, good news - 980 and 970 purchase now gets you both Witcher 3 and Arkham Knight.



The offer is by nVidia, and yes even purchases from Indian etailers should be eligible to get TW3 promo codes, I think I know a couple people who got it and quite a few still running from pillar to post to obtain theirs, technically they are eligible to get the code. 

Where did you read about the arkham knight deal?!!


----------



## chimera201 (May 5, 2015)

jasku said:


> The offer is by nVidia, and yes even purchases from Indian etailers should be eligible to get TW3 promo codes, I think I know a couple people who got it and quite a few still running from pillar to post to obtain theirs, technically they are eligible to get the code.
> 
> Where did you read about the arkham knight deal?!!



Witcher 3: Wild Hunt and Batman: Arkham Knight free with GeForce GTX 970 and GTX 980 | VideoCardz.com

Glad I waited

Edit: Official link: 
Announcing The "Two Times The Adventure" GeForce GTX Bundle, Featuring Batman: Arkham Knight & The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt | GeForce


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 6, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Witcher 3: Wild Hunt and Batman: Arkham Knight free with GeForce GTX 970 and GTX 980 | VideoCardz.com
> 
> Glad I waited
> 
> ...


Gtx 980 - 48k inr
Tw3 + bak - 2998 inr

That's a 6% return. Sure for those who can afford a 980, even buying them games is like having a KitKat 

But its the gesture that matters and nvidia are doing good


----------



## sutta_boy (May 6, 2015)

Okay wanted to ask something.

Is the combat similar to the last Witcher game or it has been revamped?, asking this 'cause I did not like the combat style in the previous one because I prefer the Arkham city or shadow of mordor type combat. If it is that way I may give this game a try.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 6, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Okay wanted to ask something.
> 
> Is the combat similar to the last Witcher game or it has been revamped?, asking this 'cause I did not like the combat style in the previous one because I prefer the Arkham city or shadow of mordor type combat. If it is that way I may give this game a try.


There are so many gameplay videos out there and you are still asking this here? Go check them and you shall be amazed.


----------



## quicky008 (May 6, 2015)

I bought a zotac gtx 960 in January  2015-am i eligible to get a free copy of witcher 3 from nvidia? If yes, what steps will i have to undertake in order  to obtain it?


----------



## jasku (May 6, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I bought a zotac gtx 960 in January  2015-am i eligible to get a free copy of witcher 3 from nvidia? If yes, what steps will i have to undertake in order  to obtain it?



Please email nVidia with your purchase invoice, you could also reach out to them on the India FB/Twitter pages.


----------



## chimera201 (May 6, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I bought a zotac gtx 960 in January  2015-am i eligible to get a free copy of witcher 3 from nvidia? If yes, what steps will i have to undertake in order  to obtain it?



I don't think that's eligible. The Witcher 3 promo started from March 10 2015 till May 31st.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

*aniketdawn.89*  Please put the Witcher 2 endgame save in nexusmods as soon as possible.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *aniketdawn.89*  Please put the Witcher 2 endgame save in nexusmods as soon as possible.


I will surely before release don't worry


----------



## jasku (May 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *aniketdawn.89*  Please put the Witcher 2 endgame save in nexusmods as soon as possible.



What is the nexussmod now?...I played the TW2 Enhanced edition, is it any different? Currently playing TW1, very very odd combat and movement system, but enjoying is so far.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

jasku said:


> What is the nexussmod now?...I played the TW2 Enhanced edition, is it any different? Currently playing TW1, very very odd combat and movement system, but enjoying is so far.


The nexus websites are a modders marketplace you could say. Though its quite contrary to a market since the mods are free. Its a place where you can get mods for various games.

All games from Bethesda and other games too will have their respective nexus website with link to mods.

E.g

Witcher games:

The Witcher Nexus - mods and community

The Witcher 2 Nexus - mods and community

My mod page

Witcher 2 EE Saves- The path of your choice at The Witcher 2 Nexus - mods and community

Tw1 is a gem for its storytelling more than its combat 

Even I played tw1 after tw2 but enjoyed certain aspects of tw1 better and ended up spending more time on tw1.

Have bragging rights : playtime of 300 hours on tw1 and tw2 each 

Sad there was no galaxy back then for game time tracking.


----------



## jasku (May 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The nexus websites are a modders marketplace you could say. Though its quite contrary to a market since the mods are free. Its a place where you can get mods for various games.
> 
> All games from Bethesda and other games too will have their respective nexus website with link to mods.
> 
> ...



As for mods, do they just alter the visual experience? What else does it add?

I am also playing Tw1 to get a grasp of the storyline, to be prepared for TW3, it is awkwardly addictive. 

A few observations - 

1) Geralt looks gay
2) Triss is hot
3) Unable to bang Shani (not much hoki poki in this one eh?)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

jasku said:


> As for mods, do they just alter the visual experience? What else does it add?
> 
> I am also playing Tw1 to get a grasp of the storyline, to be prepared for TW3, it is awkwardly addictive.
> 
> ...


For the witcher games, there are both graphical plus gameplay change based mods. And new quests as well. And new armour. There is lots to discover.

Its a 2007 game. What do you expect from the graphics department


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2015)

I dunno if the game is gonna run on a dual core. (Far Cry 4 fiasco, remember?)

Spec is in my sig. Max resolution of my monitor is 1024x768 so my GPU will manage to do well. 
Cannot afford a processor now but really wanna play this.


----------



## Alok (May 7, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I dunno if the game is gonna run on a dual core. (Far Cry 4 fiasco, remember?)
> 
> Spec is in my sig. Max resolution of my monitor is 1024x768 so my GPU will manage to do well.
> Cannot afford a processor now but really wanna play this.



Even if it run, you'll be lowering graphics setting to something that will be painful to your eyes


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

I wonder if I can max it at 720p on an 860m and i7 4710hq 

Tw2 runs on ultra with everything on (ubersampling too) at 20fps at 1080p :/


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> Even if it run, you'll be lowering graphics setting to something that will be painful to your eyes



Man I'm so confused. I run Crysis 2 and 3 on High (some individual settings on very high), Far Cry 3 on Ultra, Tomb Raider on High (no TressFX) at a very decent framerate. I wonder what sorcery is in TW3 engine that it will barely crawl on my system. 

P.S. I do understand that dual cores aren't the way to go for proper gaming but locking out a certain portion of the PC-base (ala FC4 locking the game launcher to core #3) is also not fair. Its not as if dual cores are totally unable to process anything at all.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Man I'm so confused. I run Crysis 2 and 3 on High (some individual settings on very high), Far Cry 3 on Ultra, Tomb Raider on High (no TressFX) at a very decent framerate. I wonder what sorcery is in TW3 engine that it will barely crawl on my system.
> 
> P.S. I do understand that dual cores aren't the way to go for proper gaming but locking out a certain portion of the PC-base (ala FC4 locking the game launcher to core #3) is also not fair. Its not as if dual cores are totally unable to process anything at all.


That's coz the games u mention are last gen and tw3 is next gen! Have you seen it in ultra?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That's coz the games u mention are last gen and tw3 is next gen! Have you seen it in ultra?



Ultra settings gameplay hasn't been revealed. CDPR said that they won't show it, they want gamers to experience it first-hand. Also, I'm talking about scalability; appropriate settings for the type of rig that is used. Obviously I do not expect it to run at high, forget ultra. Ideally it should run at low-med hybrid setting.


But I digress. All I wanna know is will the game behave the same way as FC4 i.e not launch at all. If yes, then I won't buy it now. If no, then I might try and scrounge something (I really want the pre-order bonuses).


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Ultra settings gameplay hasn't been revealed. CDPR said that they won't show it, they want gamers to experience it first-hand.
> 
> Also, I'm talking about scalability; appropriate settings for the type of rig that is used. Obviously I do not expect it to run at high, forget ultra. Ideally it should run at low-med hybrid setting.


Yes it should. They must have optimized it that much at least. Else their customer base will suddenly shrink to the size of ves' bobs


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *Ultra settings gameplay* hasn't been revealed. CDPR said that they won't show it, they want gamers to experience it first-hand. Also, I'm talking about scalability; appropriate settings for the type of rig that is used. Obviously I do not expect it to run at high, forget ultra. Ideally it should run at low-med hybrid setting.
> 
> 
> But I digress. All I wanna know is will the game behave the same way as FC4. If yes, then I won't buy it now. If no, then I might try and scrounge something (I really want the pre-order bonuses).


*Ultra Settings Gameplay*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Ultra Settings Gameplay*



Welp. I guess they backtracked on their word after all. 

CD Projekt: 'The Witcher 3 Ultra Will Be A Slap In The Face' New GDC Gameplay



			
				Damien Monnier said:
			
		

> It’s not even on the highest settings, we’re saving this for when you buy the game – we want you to get a bit of a slap across the face, that’s when you see the highest.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - The Monsters (Dev Diary)*




[h=1]A SHITLOAD of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Gameplay Over 90 Minutes of Witcher 3 Gameplay![/h]


- - - Updated - - -

*aniketdawn.89*  Can you give a Witcher 2 EE Save Game right before the end.

Chapter 3-Roche,
 Mission- Enter the Dragon.

- - - Updated - - -

Some facts about Witcher 3 Universe



World supposedly 20% bigger than Skyrim’s
16 DLC's as stand alone packs
30-40 minutes to cross world on Horseback
New streaming technology (CDRED Engine 3)
Geralt’s Memory is restored
No Chapters/Acts
Everything from solving MYSTERIES to slaying monsters
Coming out on to PC, PS4, XBOX ONE...



So it’s saying that they had to change up their design philosophy  when developing TW3, due to the open world structure. So NARRATIVE comes  in three forms:
Lowest level = free form activities like crafting, monster slaying  (seems to be much more extensive this time around) and questing.
Next level = Political situation of Nilfgaardian invastion is  resolved through a core plotline for each area. These areas? ->  Skellige, Novigrad and No Mans Land!
Final level = Geralt’s main plot line, his search for his loved ones, and the chase of the Wild Hunt.
Sounds like a lot of interwoven plotlines, decision making. You can  skip things if you really want, but there will be consequences to your  actions if you do so.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

12 days. Just 12 days. You can do it. 12 days compared to wait for 3 years.

Ow what the hell- give it to me now!


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 12 days. Just 12 days. You can do it. 12 days compared to wait for 3 years.
> 
> Ow what the hell- give it to me now!



I asked the save game because I need to edit it for more powerful character via save game editor or via in game itself which is better. More Orens and all...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I asked the save game because I need to edit it for more powerful character via save game editor or via in game itself which is better. More Orens and all...


Ye after achievements I see 

Don't cheat bwuoy...


----------



## nomad47 (May 7, 2015)

The wait will finally be over......


----------



## Alok (May 7, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Man I'm so confused. I run Crysis 2 and 3 on High (some individual settings on very high), Far Cry 3 on Ultra, Tomb Raider on High (no TressFX) at a very decent framerate. I wonder what sorcery is in TW3 engine that it will barely crawl on my system.
> 
> P.S. I do understand that dual cores aren't the way to go for proper gaming but locking out a certain portion of the PC-base (ala FC4 locking the game launcher to core #3) is also not fair. Its not as if dual cores are totally unable to process anything at all.



how was Witcher 2 on your PC ? And not to forget , CPU intensive GTA 4 ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> how was Witcher 2 on your PC ? And not to forget , CPU intensive GTA 4 ?


Adding StarCraft 2 to that list.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> how was Witcher 2 on your PC ? And not to forget , CPU intensive GTA 4 ?



I own Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition though I haven't downloaded it. Too big. 
Never played GTA either.



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Adding StarCraft 2 to that list.



Ahaha.. stupid game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I own Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition though I haven't downloaded it. Too big.
> Never played GTA either.
> 
> 
> ...


What?  

Its one of the best rts of all times!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What? Its one of the best rts of all times!!



Nope. Its a step-down from what made Starcraft a revolutionary RTS. The only reason its popular is because of its huge eSports facet... and Koreans.

Ever since WoW: Burning Crusade, Blizzard has gone down in quality. The butchering of the Diablo franchise in Diablo 3 (both game mechanics and storyline) is a prime example of this. The Activision merger hastened things and now they happen to be a well-oiled profiteering machine. *This is coming from a guy who once defended the Diablo 3 development cycle vehemently, too blind to see the bigger picture. Of course, I wasn't the only one. Scores of players left the game once it became clear what they had done with it. Still many held on to the hope that the devs would try and put the train back on track but who were we kidding. RoS came out and it was more of the same bullsh!t. I left after 2 years of milking the crap outta D3.*


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2015)

^Mate, that is your opinion, you are entitled to it.. but for the millions of fans, leave it as it is lol

Only thing blizzard could have done is make the multiplayer F2P like all the MOBAs.. thats the only reason Starcraft isnt as accessible as say League of Legends


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2015)

Justin Beiber has millions of fans. Just sayin'... 

Anyway, this is getting OT. Back to the world of Witchers and bewbs.


----------



## Alok (May 7, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I own Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition though I haven't downloaded it. Too big.
> Never played GTA either.



I'm in your city, if you want any big size game that you can't download, just ask me


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'm in your city, if you want any big size game that you can't download, just ask me


Which city is that?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2015)

Guwahati. Its written underneath his avatar.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2015)

Don't show on Tapatalk mobile :/


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'm in your city, if you want any big size game that you can't download, just ask me



I will keep that in mind. No really.. I will. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nomad47 (May 7, 2015)

New trailer


----------



## TheRammae (May 7, 2015)

Anyone know where I can pickup a copy on release day at Bangalore?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 9, 2015)

The Witcher 3 Lets You Have Sex On A Unicorn



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/6qpadEK.gif
*i.imgur.com/0v4dEqb.png



- - - Updated - - -

Witcher 3 has almost 55 types of monsters which are region specific.

- - - Updated - - -

Though _The Witcher 3_ doesn’t officially release until May 19th,  many gamers around the world already have access to the beast-hunting  game. The reason? Some stores are selling the game early.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2015)

Wanna buy this game. Lowest price anywhere?


----------



## Alok (May 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Wanna buy this game. Lowest price anywhere?



retail


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2015)

Alok said:


> retail



steam redeem able?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 9, 2015)

*@Piyush* buy the retail version... will cost you less and also you'll get the standard edition goodies in *physical form*.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> steam redeem able?


No. Gog only


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> steam redeem able?



No. Only GOG.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2015)

Damn... wanted steam version so that I could post male female interaction pics


----------



## Alok (May 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Damn... wanted steam version so that I could post male female interaction pics



steam allows you to post screens of non steam games


----------



## Faun (May 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Damn... wanted steam version so that I could post male female interaction pics



Press X to pay respect.


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2015)

GoG and Steam have same price. So should I go GoG because all the DLCs will be free over there?


----------



## Cyberghost (May 10, 2015)

Piyush said:


> GoG and Steam have same price. So should I go GoG because all the DLCs will be free over there?



Buy the retail version costs only ₹1499 you can activate it on GOG


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2015)

Thing is, I have 45$ worth single item in Dota 2. I cant make real money by selling it, so trying to find online copy/ code


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 10, 2015)

[STRIKE]Buy the game on Steam, then redeem the game key on your GOG account and you'll have access to DRM-free version of the game. Not to mention all the extras digital goodies exclusive to said version.[/STRIKE]

*Update:* It is *currently not confirmed* if Steam keys of Witcher 3 will be redeemable on GOG.com... Witcher 1 + 2 are redeemable, but until officially confirmed, assume that Witcher 3 is not.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 10, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Buy the game on Steam, then redeem the game key on your GOG account and you'll have access to DRM-free version of the game. Not to mention all the extras digital goodies exclusive to said version.
> *Sent from Nokia Lumia 520 using Forum Fiend*



Witcher 3:Wild Hunt Amazon Retail Version cost is Rs.1500 where as Steam Version cost is Rs.3423($53.99).


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SfjLRuE1CLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2015)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Buy the game on Steam, then redeem the game key on your GOG account and you'll have access to DRM-free version of the game. Not to mention all the extras digital goodies exclusive to said version.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sent from Nokia Lumia 520 using Forum Fiend*





bssunil said:


> Witcher 3:Wild Hunt Amazon Retail Version cost is Rs.1500 where as Steam Version cost is Rs.3423($53.99).



Is there any difference in terms of content and future DLC avb ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 10, 2015)

The Witcher 3 on PS4 | Behind the scenes (with subtitles)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 10, 2015)

*Update:* It is *currently not confirmed* if Steam keys of Witcher 3 will be redeemable on GOG.com... Witcher 1 + 2 are redeemable, but until officially confirmed, *assume that Witcher 3 is not*. 

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Is there any difference in terms of content and future DLC avb ?



The FREE DLC program for The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt consists of 16 entirely free DLCs, that will be available for every gamer owning a copy of Wild Hunt, for Xbox One, the all-in-one games and entertainment system from Microsoft, PC, and PlayStation®4, and is applicable to all versions (digital or physical, standard or Collector’s).

There will also be two paid expansion packs for the game in the future. The first expansion, Hearts of Stone, is slated for release in October. The add-on sends Geralt into the wilds of No Man's Land and the city of Oxenfurt to complete a contract from the Man of Glass. The second expansion, Blood and Wine, is scheduled for release during the first three months of 2016. 

The Witcher 3's paid DLC expansions will be available as part of the game's Expansion Pass, which will retail for $24.99. If players want to purchase the add-ons separately, Hearts of Stone will cost $9.99, while Blood and Wine will cost $19.99.

The only extra *digital goodies* you will get are exclusive to GOG version of the game:

_8 wallpapers + world map + 6 paper toys + exclusive tracks (MP3) + exclusive tracks (FLAC) + 5 HD videos + 16 avatars + 24 artworks + comics (Reason of State - Part 1) + paper toy catalog._

Note that if you buy the retail Standard Edition of the game you get the following *physical goodies*, in addition to the game discs and the GOG-exclusive digital goodies:

_An exclusive CD with the official soundtrack
The official, developer-created "Witcher Universe - The Compendium"
A detailed map of the in-game world
A set of unique stickers
A protective sleeve_


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 10, 2015)

The Witcher 3 – Bath and Shave Cinematic


----------



## nomad47 (May 11, 2015)

The Witcher 3 – Gameplay Reveal 2013 Trailer versus 2015 Build – Comparison Shows Downgraded Visuals | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

We trusted you CDPR...Why did you do this? 

In their defence the initial graphics would have required a hell lot computing power. Only selected rigs could have run it


----------



## quicky008 (May 11, 2015)

To what extent have the visuals been downgraded? Does it look really bad? I hope it doesn't turn out to be another fiasco like watch dogs. I am very disappointed to hear this news as i was really looking forward to playing it in all of its graphical glory!


----------



## iittopper (May 11, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> To what extent have the visuals been downgraded? Does it look really bad? I hope it doesn't turn out to be another fiasco like watch dogs. I am very disappointed to hear this news as i was really looking forward to playing it in all of its graphical glory!



Well not that bad , it still looks very decent for a 2015 standard . Only the minimum requirement is too high for this game . It would have been acceptable if the game was close to the reveal trailer .


----------



## nomad47 (May 11, 2015)

The initial development of the game was with a grim looking world. But the latest imageries show the world to me more colorful. I personally likes the grim theme.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2015)

I am at the location where you save the poet and dwarf from noose. But I see that my Silver sword is not present at all. And now I can't even fight the Falmer like monsters in the cave.

What happened to my silver sword ?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> I am at the location where you save the poet and dwarf from noose. But I see that my Silver sword is not present at all. And now I can't even fight the Falmer like monsters in the cave.
> 
> *What happened to my silver sword ?*



You gave it to the dragon...


----------



## Alok (May 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> I am at the location where you save the poet and dwarf from noose. But I see that my Silver sword is not present at all. And now I can't even fight the Falmer like monsters in the cave.
> 
> What happened to my silver sword ?



Dragon using it as toothpick. You need to craft one using diamond dust. Dwarf smith in floatsam.


----------



## nomad47 (May 11, 2015)

Faun the first mission you need to do in Floatsam is craft your silver sword. And there is one really powerful silver sword schematic in this area. Happy hunting


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

Pre-Load has already started for Witcher 3:Wild Hunt...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 11, 2015)

Alok said:


> Dragon using it as toothpick. You need to craft one using diamond dust. Dwarf smith in floatsam.


Lol. More like a fish bone stuck down you throat.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol. More like a fish bone stuck down you throat.



Buddy just give me those saves as Witcher 3 might become available even before the release date...as the Pre-Load has already started...


*PC *GTX 780Ti: the game struggles to run when higher levels  of AA are enabled. Everything enabled and 8xMSAA, the game runs at  35-45fps and 1080p. This card can run the game at 60fps with lower  levels of MSAA.
​*Consoles

**PS4:* 900p and 30fps.
*XBox One:* 720p and 30fps.

 Those settings would be equal than the minimum settings on the PC  version. The source claims that The Witcher 3 on PS4 and One will look  similar to The Witcher 2.
​Apparently, Console versions of The Witcher 3 are unoptimized yet.


The Witcher 3 - PC vs PS4 Gameplay




Witcher 3 Map



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/IJvak3Y.jpg


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 11, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Buddy just give me those saves as Witcher 3 might become available even before the release date...as the Pre-Load has already started...
> 
> 
> *PC *GTX 780Ti: the game struggles to run when higher levels  of AA are enabled. Everything enabled and 8xMSAA, the game runs at  35-45fps and 1080p. This card can run the game at 60fps with lower  levels of MSAA.
> ...


Be assured that you won't be able to play the game legit before 19th unless u pirate it. Even though they have started pre- downloads, the executable will be released on 19th!

Kinda busy with work so can't get enough time to play right now :/


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Be assured that you won't be able to play the game legit before 19th unless u pirate it. Even though they have started pre- downloads, the executable will be released on 19th!
> 
> Kinda busy with work so can't get enough time to play right now :/



At least I will be satisfied that I got a end game save of witcher 2 to use in 3 before trying to get it at the last minute.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 11, 2015)

bssunil said:


> At least I will be satisfied that I got a end game save of witcher 2 to use in 3 before trying to get it at the last minute.


If u have tw2 installed, y don't you try playing the last act with my saves. The last act is pretty short and you can have an end save pretty soon


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If u have tw2 installed, y don't you try playing the last act with my saves. The last act is pretty short and you can have an end save pretty soon



I tried but am going in circles so uninstalled it.I chose Ivoreth.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> You gave it to the dragon...





Alok said:


> Dragon using it as toothpick. You need to craft one using diamond dust. Dwarf smith in floatsam.





nomad47 said:


> Faun the first mission you need to do in Floatsam is craft your silver sword. And there is one really powerful silver sword schematic in this area. Happy hunting



Haha...that dragon. I will craft one.

Few things I didn't like.
1. NPCs repeating same dialog.
2. No jump
3. You can't kill villagers
4. Can't go swimming in waters.


----------



## Alok (May 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> Haha...that dragon. I will craft one.
> 
> Few things I didn't like.
> 1. NPCs repeating same dialog.
> ...



2,3 & 4 have been fixed in witcher 3 

- - - Updated - - -

*Meanwhile game reached One Million Pre-Orders. Congrats CDPR* 

- - - Updated - - -

Preload started on gog & gog galaxy. Though game size is rather small when we look at GTA V


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

*Side by Side - The Witcher vs. The Witcher 2 vs. The Witcher 3*




10 lakhs Pre-Order reached...
Congrats CDPR

Pre-Load Started and can be played if you follow these steps before 19th May...

1. Disable internet/wifi connection,
2. Change your present date to 1 month later ie. June,19th,2015
3. Voila... Play....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Side by Side - The Witcher vs. The Witcher 2 vs. The Witcher 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it works that way man. They won't upload the game exe so you can't install it in the first place. Changing you PC date will get you an early birthday wish at most 

What source did you get this info from?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I don't think it works that way man. They won't upload the game exe so you can't install it in the first place. Changing you PC date will get you an early birthday wish at most
> 
> What source did you get this info from?



Lord gabu told him in his dream.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2015)

Witcher 1 best alchemy system.. you have to collect alcohol etc to do it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Witcher 1 best alchemy system.. you have to collect alcohol etc to do it


You need alcohol in tw3 as well. The potions won't fill up magically unless you have alcohol on you and the ingredients. 

Only thing removed was that you don't have to create a potion manually every time. Just the once.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I don't think it works that way man. They won't upload the game exe so you can't install it in the first place. Changing you PC date will get you an early birthday wish at most
> 
> What source did you get this info from?



Pre-Load GOG.com user(my friend) who has downloaded managed to play using the said method buddy. I also dont know much as I am still downloading it...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Pre-Load GOG.com user(my friend) who has downloaded managed to play using the said method buddy. I also dont know much as I am still downloading it...


Sounds weird because gog mentioned day 1 patch necessary to play the gog downloaded version. I dunno how your friend managed to play already while the world is still in the dark. Except UAE of course :/


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Sounds weird because gog mentioned day 1 patch necessary to play the gog downloaded version. I dunno how your friend managed to play already while the world is still in the dark. Except UAE of course :/



This is why I asked for the end game save of witcher 2 *aniketdawn.89*  but you say wait for the last few days buddy. I am begging now, give me that save game via PM here...


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2015)

*Gamespot : 10/10
IGN  : 9.3/10*

Happened first time


----------



## Cyberghost (May 12, 2015)

​


----------



## nomad47 (May 12, 2015)

They gave a  non COD game that high a rating....sure must be hell of a game


----------



## iittopper (May 12, 2015)

10/10 from Gamespot . WoW , Bayonetta 2 got competition for GOTY . Next stop is Arkham Knight .


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2015)

iittopper said:


> 10/10 from Gamespot . WoW , Bayonetta 2 got competition for GOTY . Next stop is Arkham Knight .



and MGS Phantom Pain


----------



## DDIF (May 12, 2015)

Pre-Loading started, 1 GB done, 23 GB to go.


----------



## nomad47 (May 12, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Pre-Loading started, 1 GB done, 23 GB to go.


That's a small size for a game like witcher 3. I am worried


----------



## DDIF (May 12, 2015)

The main executable will be released on 19 May, so still more download. Weird stuff is GOG Galaxy try to allocate space every time I exit and start it. Due to less space, 1 GB gone in wind because I exited to play BF4. They need serious updating and space management in their downloader.


----------



## iittopper (May 12, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> That's a small size for a game like witcher 3. I am worried



Since when does we start judging the game by its size ? Skyrim is 6 GB (massive open world) while Order 1886 is 30GB ( 5 hour scripted linear game) .


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

Pre-Loading started, 8GB done, 17GB to go.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 12, 2015)

yes, finally some digital data to crack again XD


----------



## nomad47 (May 12, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Since when does we start judging the game by its size ? Skyrim is 6 GB (massive open world) while Order 1886 is 30GB ( 5 hour scripted linear game) .


Graphics is what am judging


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> yes, finally some digital data to crack again XD



Are you a hacker or cracker of sorts or what?


----------



## Pasapa (May 12, 2015)

Patiently waiting for the retail version..


----------



## iittopper (May 12, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Graphics is what am judging



24 GB is pretty big for an RPG game . Dragon age Inquisition was around 19GB and a great looking game .


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2015)

iittopper said:


> 24 GB is pretty big for an RPG game . Dragon age Inquisition was around 19GB and a great looking game .



yeah Inquisition was so beautiful and characters were damn real like, especially Solas.

- - - Updated - - -

before this original diablo and half life were at 9.6 in Gamespot PC list . Now this seems to be miracle, touching 10


----------



## nomad47 (May 12, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Patiently waiting for the retail version..


Same here man. BTW you don't seem to be playing battlefield anymore?


iittopper said:


> 24 GB is pretty big for an RPG game . Dragon age Inquisition was around 19GB and a great looking game .


I know. But I was hoping more like 40 GB with out of the world visuals. I hope they have not downgraded it mostly. And even if they have I expect an enhanced edition somewhere down the line with all the eye candies, just like they did with Witcher 2


----------



## DDIF (May 12, 2015)

Guys this download is still without some files, these are just the biggest files, all files and zero day patch will be available on 19th may. And I do think compression is at work too and we all know how optimized CDPR games are(though a bit late after release )
Hopefully by tomorrow night the download will be complete. Seriously can't wait for next week.
PS: I can earn achievements too, GOG Galaxy have lots for TW3.



bssunil said:


> Pre-Loading started, 8GB done, 17GB to go.



So we will be the first to play it here on digit. Nice that someone else supporting their drm-free agenda here on digit forum.


----------



## Pasapa (May 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Same here man. BTW you don't seem to be playing battlefield anymore?


Busy with exams..


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 13, 2015)

Best review ever!


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2015)

Got Hunter's Armor. Killing cats and dogs in town before the guards react.


----------



## Alok (May 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> Got Hunter's Armor. Killing cats and dogs in town before the guards react.



poor creatures met monster slayer


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2015)

Finally got Witcher 3 steam version for 2$ 
But wont be able finish preloading before release date


----------



## jasku (May 13, 2015)

piyush said:


> finally got witcher 3 steam version for 2$
> But wont be able finish preloading before release date



what??????? Howwww??????


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> Got Hunter's Armor. Killing cats and dogs in town before the guards react.



Do you have Witcher 2 end game save? If you have can you give it to me via PM? Please...


----------



## Alok (May 13, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Finally got Witcher 3 steam version for 2$
> But wont be able finish preloading before release date



Sorcery ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 13, 2015)

*Witcher 2 End Game Saves (All 16 endings)*

 Here are the Save Game files for each different ending of TW2, all 16 of  them. Hopefully they are useful, if CDPR does not manage to implement  the dialogue option that would allow TW3 players to choose which events  happened in the previous game. If they do, well.. consider this my small  contribution to the community.

Also I have to say that, according to my playthroughs, each and every  ending is allowing Letho to live, as well as the Dragon. Same applies to  Síle de Tansarville.  Also in the playthroughs in Iorveths Path, when  Iorveth is captured by Kaedweni soldiers in Act III, he is saved. Oh and  every quest is completed. Except for the "From A Bygone Era" in Iorveth  Path playthroughs, since I felt it was kind of random to stumble upon  Malget's Notes in Act II.

Note: In these Save Files every quest is completed, and you finish the  game with some of the "best" items the game offers. You can see these  items in any of the Save Game files of Act III (down below). Don't  forget to check the "Inn" for some extra stored items.

Note 2: I believe some playthroughs are finished in Dark Mode, however  they are not many. I did not have the courage to play through all of  them in Dark Mode.

*The Witcher 2 Ending Links:*

1) Aryan Alive - Iorveth Path - Stennis Alive - Saskia Saved
AutoSave_0010

2) Aryan Alive - Iorveth Path - Stennis Alive - Triss Saved
AutoSave_0055

3) Aryan Alive - Iorveth Path - Stennis Dead - Saskia Saved
AutoSave_0010

4) Aryan Alive - Iorveth Path - Stennis Dead - Triss Saved
AutoSave_0169

5) Aryan Alive - Roche Path - Henselt Alive - Anais Saved
AutoSave_0081

6) Aryan Alive - Roche Path - Henselt Alive - Triss Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/5gb5xf8f8fsktn7/AutoSave_0093.sav

7) Aryan Alive - Roche Path - Henselt Dead - Anais Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/j3dk243jm0uewtn/AutoSave_0071.sav

8 ) Aryan Alive - Roche Path - Henselt Dead - Triss Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/12qk7aw0lupwlvh/AutoSave_0010.sav

9) Aryan Dead - Iorveth Path - Stennis Alive - Saskia Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/9di88273k6fw1nr/AutoSave_0052.sav

10) Aryan Dead - Iorveth Path - Stennis Alive - Triss Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/l4b6jhb5acisaew/AutoSave_0273.sav

11) Aryan Dead - Iorveth Path - Stennis Dead - Saskia Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/7xo8x35xsepucvv/AutoSave_0052.sav

12) Aryan Dead - Iorveth Path - Stennis Dead - Triss Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/2wkqdhaouw4x4cd/AutoSave_0009.sav

13) Aryan Dead - Roche Path - Henselt Alive - Anais Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/32nk8k6sxrpv7b5/AutoSave_0263.sav

14) Aryan Dead - Roche Path - Henselt Alive - Triss Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/9jmnz93to85ol6o/AutoSave_0259.sav

15) Aryan Dead - Roche Path - Henselt Dead - Anais Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/5467a48k7dy75lv/AutoSave_0017.sav

16) Aryan Dead - Roche Path - Henselt Dead - Triss Saved
*www.mediafire.com/download/27bce2pavtzf2hr/AutoSave_0010.sav


Here are also the Save Game files, right before every "Major" Decision  in the game. These might prove helpful, if you want to kill Letho for  example. Or if you want to see what Items you end the game with. In  these files, every side quest of the Chapter is completed. Hopefully. Do  check though.

*Prologue*

Aryan Alive vs Aryan Dead Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/8fu9jb5qk4ijx1p/AutoSave_0008.sav

*Act I*

1) Aryan Alive

Roche Path vs Iorveth Path Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/23sm1329rc1myb6/QuickSave.sav

2) Aryan Dead

Roche Path vs Iorveth Path Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/l2ch7kxec8vc56j/QuickSave.sav

*Act II*

1) Aryan Alive


a) Iorveth Path


Stennis Alive vs Stennis Dead Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/r6wckr9e796l1wb/QuickSave.sav


b) Roche Path


Henselt Alive vs Henselt Dead Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/9x3yr3vhtr65g8i/AutoSave_0031.sav



2) Aryan Dead


a) Iorveth Path


Stennis Alive vs Stennis Dead Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/uk8wi7thyupy4bc/QuickSave.sav


b) Roche Path


Henselt Alive vs Henselt Dead Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/kjdex54nnafa14e/AutoSave_0090.sav


*Act III*

1) Aryan Alive - Iorveth Path


a) Stennis Alive


Save Saskia vs Save Triss Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/c74rrfmy9xmmnbb/QuickSave.sav


b) Stennis Dead


Save Saskia vs Save Triss Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/4a2wvxhd7wrng4w/QuickSave.sav

2) Aryan Alive - Roche Path


a) Henselt Alive


Save Anais vs Save Triss Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/b83zlj0gh6amdqf/ManualSave_0064.sav


b) Henselt Dead


Save Anais vs Save Triss Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/voaq9xup2v7sjur/QuickSave.sav

3) Aryan Dead - Iorveth Path


a) Stennis Alive


Save Saskia vs Save Triss Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/s5x2tzivol5135l/QuickSave.sav


b) Stennis Dead


Save Saskia vs Save Triss Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/fn77c84375vxc03/QuickSave.sav

4) Aryan Dead - Roche Path


a) Henselt Alive


Save Anais vs Save Triss Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/z64ogan86rmy1qo/QuickSave.sav


b) Henselt Dead


Save Anais vs Save Triss Decision
*www.mediafire.com/download/f6hdao9bc7cmow6/QuickSave.sav

*All Compressed Save Game Files*

And here is a compressed file with all the Save Game Files.
*www.mediafire.com/download/wf9xg9d778y66qn/Decision_Saves.zip


Source: *forums.cdprojektred.com

Thanks cdprojecktred for the saves....


----------



## axes2t2 (May 13, 2015)

Reached chapter 4 of Witcher 1.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2015)

jasku said:


> what??????? Howwww??????





Alok said:


> Sorcery ?



Sorry for being vague.
Actually I traded my one item of Dota 2 worth 45$ and added a 2$ item from my wallet. Thats why mentioned 2$


----------



## jasku (May 13, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Reached chapter 4 of Witcher 1.



I am in Chapter 2, this game is way longer than TW2, are you playing all the side quests?


----------



## Cyberghost (May 13, 2015)

Pre-ordered the retail version from GTS waiting to get the game...


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 13, 2015)

Pre-Load complete. Waiting for Day 1 Patch...


----------



## nomad47 (May 13, 2015)

Waiting for physical discs. And the T-shirt. Hope it fits


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Pre-Load complete. Waiting for Day 1 Patch...


Same here.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2015)

Witcher 3 wont have savegame import just like Dragon age Inquisition


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Witcher 3 wont have savegame import just like Dragon age Inquisition



Wut really? I was scavenging my PC for Witcher 1 save files just an hour back.
So how will the decision from W1, W2 follow up in Wild Hunt?


----------



## nomad47 (May 13, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Wut really? I was scavenging my PC for Witcher 1 save files just an hour back.
> So how will the decision from W1, W2 follow up in Wild Hunt?


By conversations


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Wut really? I was scavenging my PC for Witcher 1 save files just an hour back.
> So how will the decision from W1, W2 follow up in Wild Hunt?



yes, from the start of the game, you will have some choice based conversation that will set the worldstate


----------



## Alok (May 13, 2015)

Yeah it was stated pretty early that Bard Dandelion will take care of this department.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 13, 2015)

jasku said:


> I am in Chapter 2, this game is way longer than TW2, are you playing all the side quests?



Might have missed a few like those 'contract' quests.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2015)

Chapter 4 background music was amazing in Witcher 1


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

Witcher 3 Day One Update Will Improve Frame Rate -Gamespot

[h=1]The Witcher 3 Gameplay - The Map From End To End[/h]


----------



## jasku (May 14, 2015)

Here is a nice little review by the Polygon - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt review: off the path | Polygon

It calls the game - 'racist, sexist and oppressive'



> bless whoever at CD Projekt decided Geralt would automatically draw the correct sword when combat starts..






> That  said, the world CD Projekt has created is oppressively misogynist. In  some ways, the game deals directly with this — characters acknowledge  again and again that it's hard to be a woman there, that it's a place of  violence and terror and that women must work harder to be recognized  and respected.






> When they're not being murdered, women in_The Witcher 3_are  comically sexualized. Nudity is everywhere — think Game of Thrones on  HBO — and even when they're dressed, female leads don't have it much  better. One character, the subject of an extended series of side quests  and whom plays a fairly important role in advancing the story wears a  dress with a neckline so wide I was pretty sure I was seeing an areola  every time she turned to the side (no, seriously).


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2015)

Polygon, wrote this review, as if they played this series for the first time. They should stick with tech related reviews, which they are good at.


----------



## Alok (May 14, 2015)

Same happened when GTA V was reviewed by Gamespot, looks like polygon didn't learn


----------



## jasku (May 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Polygon, wrote this review, as if they played this series for the first time. They should stick with tech related reviews, which they are good at.



Couldn't agree more, posted this review just for a laugh, does highlight some good things about the game though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

Game already downgraded on PC & Consoles... How?



Level of horizon detail (essentially the draw distance had to be completely tuned down to tax the consoles less)

Volume based translucency

Ambient occlusion and foliage density / tree count

Flexible  water simulation / tessellation  we resorted to a (script texture  effect similar to most games than physical based simulation)

Ground/building tessellation

Forward  lit soft particles (this is the fire, smoke, fog that you would  encounter while going through thick terrain into open space)

Real-time  reflections in the water are completely off and replaced with a cheaper  render solution estimator (this is a primary reason blood splatter was  also removed from water)


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2015)

Yes, I noticed this game looks nothing like what they showed in the Sword of Destiny trailer.. It doesnt have the "next gen" feel to it anymore..


----------



## Alok (May 14, 2015)

I think everyone comparing PS4 version to previously shown PC version and whining about downgrade


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2015)

Alok said:


> I think everyone comparing PS4 version to previously shown PC version and whining about downgrade



No, Im talking about the PC ultra settings.. They did downgrade the graphics from the originally shown Sword of Destiny trailer, that much is undeniable

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=F_eRUq1PQPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nomad47 (May 14, 2015)

Witcher 3 is undeniably downgraded. Console companies are killing PC gaming 

But I have high hopes from CDPR. They might release the actual graphics later calling it "enhanced edition"


----------



## Alok (May 14, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> No, Im talking about the PC ultra settings.. They did downgrade the graphics from the originally shown Sword of Destiny trailer, that much is undeniable



looks like they messed with lights and grass quality  just saw old trailer again.

- - - Updated - - -

OMG ambient light was really great in 2013 trailer


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Witcher 3 is undeniably downgraded. Console companies are killing PC gaming
> 
> But I have high hopes from CDPR. They might release the actual graphics later calling it "enhanced edition"



Yep, Im thinking same, they might release it later with Enhanced Edition tag.


----------



## 007 (May 14, 2015)

Witcher 3 Launch Cinematic


----------



## Alok (May 14, 2015)

No downgrades can stop me from playing this. Even pixel graphics will do. Btw amazing CG , I can say better than blizzard


----------



## masterkd (May 14, 2015)

I am sure they will release some high resolution texture or something for  PC!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2015)

At minimum, Witcher 3 requires PCs with 6GB of memory, as well as an Intel i5  processor (or equivalent), clocked at 3.3GHz. Ideally, players should  have 8GB of RAM and a processor clocked at 4GHz.


----------



## iittopper (May 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> At minimum, Witcher 3 requires PCs with 6GB of memory, as well as an Intel i5  processor (or equivalent), clocked at 3.3GHz. Ideally, players should  have 8GB of RAM and a processor clocked at 4GHz.



A very high requirement for not very good looking game :/


----------



## Pasapa (May 15, 2015)

^exaggeration for marketing purposes of course..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 15, 2015)

iittopper said:


> A very high requirement for not very good looking game :/



Not a very good looking game? The media has spoiled you.


----------



## Alok (May 15, 2015)

iittopper said:


> A very high requirement for not very good looking game :/



I wonder how a good looking game should look like


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Not a very good looking game? The media has spoiled you.



but but.. graphics isnt the main USP of witcher 3 

Dont hurt me  but I think Witcher 3 graphics at ultra looks slightly better than Dragon age Inquisition at ultra, but thats about it..  Im sure when the game launches, it will rest all doubts but based on video reviews thats what I get to see

Now compare Dragon age's minimum requirements to Witcher 3's minimum requirements and you kind of get  [MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION]'s piont

Witcher 3 undoubtedly looks good, but it doesnt look that good to be worthy of a HD 7870 minimum requirement


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2015)

iittopper said:


> A very high requirement for not very good looking game :/



Not a very good looking game!!!! Man you need to grow up...

Witcher 3 is the Game of the Year and you say not a very good looking game....

Ohh God Please help him grow up...


----------



## sutta_boy (May 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Not a very good looking game!!!! Man you need to grow up...
> 
> *Witcher 3 is the Game of the Year* and you say not a very good looking game....
> 
> Ohh God Please help him grow up...



The bold part - Is that announced?, has every gaming website announced that Witcher 3 will be the game of the year before it is even released and before the other games are even released?

It does not look very good for a game which requires 7870 as a minimum GPU.


----------



## nomad47 (May 15, 2015)

Witcher 3 graphics are undoubtedly toned down and developers went ahead with a more saturated colorful world instead of setting a grim theme. 

But in no way the game is not good looking. The game is beautiful, at least from what I saw in the videos. But this is a Game works title. I do hope it does not mess up in AMD cards as Watchdogs did.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2015)

*The Witcher 3 | Timelapse | Day & Night Cycle*



The Witcher 3:Wild Hunt  will be officially released and unlocked on May 19, at 1:00 AM CET  (Warsaw time) which translates to the following times depending on where  you are.

May 18th, 4.00 pm PT (Los Angeles)
May 18th, 7.00 pm ET (New York)
May 19th, 00.00 am BT (London)
May 19th, 2.00 am UT (Moscow)
May 19th, 8.00 am JT (Tokyo).


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> The Witcher 3:Wild Hunt  will be officially released and unlocked on May 19, at 1:00 AM CET  (Warsaw time) which translates to the following times depending on where  you are.
> 
> May 18th, 4.00 pm PT (Los Angeles)
> May 18th, 7.00 pm ET (New York)
> ...



...which translates to May 19th, 4:30AM IST if anyone was wondering.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2015)

*The Witcher: Wild Hunt World Map (Spoiler)*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jtdjRTv.jpg


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

The Witcher 3 

Can't wait to have this game


----------



## quicky008 (May 15, 2015)

I for one do agree with sutta boy, the of visuals of witcher 3( in its current form) are nothing much to write home about-at best, they look only marginally better than that of witcher 2,which is very unfortunate given that a lot of people were expecting the game to have a high degree of visual fidelity based on what they had seen in the older trailers of the game. I distinctly remember that in some of the gameplay videos that were released by cdpr between 2013-2014,the game looked absolutely stunning with highly detailed environments and character models, however in a gameplay video based on the latest build of the game,i observed that it looks nowhere near as good as it had been earlier. Therefore tw3's steep system requirements seem like a bit of an exaggeration -i wonder why it needs a 7870 when its visuals look somewhat dated by current standards.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

^^


Nerevarine said:


> *Witcher 3 undoubtedly looks good, but it doesnt look that good to be worthy of a HD 7870 minimum requirement*



agree !


----------



## Alok (May 15, 2015)

Its disappointing a bit , but still gameplay will decide the quality. And I'm getting a feel of awesomeness when I'll play it with monster health bars disabled and top difficulty.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2015)

Can't wait to play this on my newly gpu. Getting 1 free soon.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 16, 2015)

> 2 GiByte video memory are for Full HD enough.
> 
> Fortunately, the performance is very good, both Radeon GPUs and GeForce graphics cards provide very good frame rates. Also pleasing: For Ultra-Details and Full HD it takes is a fleet middle-class graphics card as a GTX 770 or R9 280X.
> 
> *Assuming you have a reasonably current quad-core at around 3 GHz and a good middle-class GPU with 2 GiByte memory, you can look forward not only to the best looking version of The Witcher 3, but also to the most liquid after our previous findings so. Kudos, CD Projekt.*



Link: The Witcher 3 PC: Erster Technik-Test einer Vorabversion(German)

So people can play the game even without the minimum requirements like MGS: GZ


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Link: The Witcher 3 PC: Erster Technik-Test einer Vorabversion(German)
> 
> So people can play the game even without the minimum requirements like MGS: GZ



cool. btw I really appreciate Ground Zeroes , it runs like fluid even on bad systems still look great. I'm sold to phantom pain.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

[h=1]The Witcher 3 | 4k Gameplay | GTX Titan X[/h]


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Not a very good looking game? The media has spoiled you.



there are lots of video to judge mate . As i said it looks very good for 2014 game but not good enough to justify the minimum requirement . Remember back in 2011 when witcher 2 was released and was the best looking RPG game on PC and it was just a DX9 game . I was really hoping CD PR to actually deliver what they showed in their first trailer because of their dedication to PC gaming . 

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> I wonder how a good looking game should look like



Good enough to justify its minimum/recommended requirment 



bssunil said:


> Not a very good looking game!!!! Man you need to grow up...
> 
> *Witcher 3 is the Game of the Year and you say not a very good looking game....*



This doesn't make any sense .


----------



## Cyberghost (May 16, 2015)

*www.primagames.com/media/files/news/w3%20infographic%20hr.jpg/PRIMAP/quality/80


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

*Witcher 3 Map Size Compared To GTA San Andreas, GTA5, Red Dead Redemption, Far Cry 4, Skyrim*


Witcher 3 Map is around 136 km2


GTA: San Andreas (36 km2)
GTA 5 (81 km2)
Red Dead Redemption (41 km2)
Far Cry 4 (46 km2)
Skyrim (39 km2)


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2015)

Why one need strategy guide ? its a game or what !


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

[h=1]The Witcher 3 | Graphics | Min vs. Max[/h]


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> Why one need strategy guide ? its a game or what !



Strategy guides are for nooblets, unless its dark souls


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2015)

I'v heard in reviews that game is easy, So it would be better to start at higher difficulty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

So far there are five total Signs that players can make use of in the Witcher universe.

*Aard* is telekinetic wave that throws enemies back.  It can be used to stun or knock opponents down. It is also useful for  destroying obstacles like crumbling walls or barrels.

*Igni* is the pyromancer’s favorite Sign as it  unleashes a gush of flame our from the witcher’s hand. It’s also great  for detonating flammable objects and gasses emitted by some bombs.

*Yrden* is one of the most useful abilities for  monster slaying as it traps your enemies, and wounds them over time.  When upgraded it allows you to place multiple traps on the ground,  fundamentally creating a barrier.

*Quen* is a protective shield that covers the  witcher’s body for 30 seconds at the base level. It absorbs all incoming  damage, and upgrade versions allow 50% of that damage to be redirected  back to the enemy. The major drawback to this Sign, however, is that it  keeps the witcher from regenerating Vigor (health).

*Axii* is a Sign that charms enemies. If the charm is  successful the enemy will become the witcher’s ally for a brief amount  of time, assisting in the fight.

Source:Shacknews.com

[h=1]The Witcher 3: Everything You Wanted To See[/h]


----------



## himanshu_game (May 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Strategy guides are for nooblets, unless its dark souls



Nah, dark souls is not that hard.


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> Nah, dark souls is not that hard.



Look like you killed four kings and havel like things in first try . Am I right ?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> Nah, dark souls is not that hard.



i m not talking about hard, im talking about the huge array of secrets and weapon enchantments and PVP guides.. in some games, you will miss out on a lot of things unless you use a guide


----------



## himanshu_game (May 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> Look like you killed four kings and havel like things in first try . Am I right ?



Nope, it took few tries.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> i m not talking about hard, im talking about the huge array of secrets and weapon enchantments and PVP guides.. in some games, you will miss out on a lot of things unless you use a guide



Yeah a guide is necessary to get to 100% in many games these days.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 16, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/A3Eq3Hw.jpg

EA thinks Indians are very rich. That price


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

himanshu_game said:


> Yeah a guide is necessary to get to 100% in many games these days.



Yes a good guide is always necessary to finish the game 100%.

I always use gamepressure.com for a good guide.

---updated---

You can use this game guide for Witcher 3:The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - PC - gamepressure.com


----------



## himanshu_game (May 16, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Yes a good guide is always necessary to finish the game 100%.
> 
> I always use gamepressure.com for a good guide.



I almost never use guide, last time i used a guide is when i got stuck in Hotline Miami 2 Scene 13 Hard Mode.


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *i.imgur.com/A3Eq3Hw.jpg
> 
> EA thinks Indians are very rich. That price



What shocking here ? $54 is global price what they showing in INR.


----------



## chimera201 (May 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *i.imgur.com/A3Eq3Hw.jpg
> 
> EA thinks Indians are very rich. That price



WTF


----------



## Cyberghost (May 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> What shocking here ? $54 is global price what they showing in INR.



look at the price of expansion pass and complete pack. Even in the US the max price is $24.99 and $79.99


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2015)

alienempire said:


> look at the price of expansion pass and complete pack. Even in the US the max price is $24.99 and $79.99



No one will buy from EA


----------



## Cyberghost (May 17, 2015)

The Witcher 3 PC version unboxing (french version)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2015)

The site says 7 DVDs and here they say 3 DVDs


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> The site says 7 DVDs and here they say 3 DVDs



7 DVD of size 4.7GB maybe ? Game is around 23 GB . So 3 DVD (8.5 GB) .


----------



## Pasapa (May 17, 2015)

The guy probably meant 3 DVD boxes, 2 of which contain additional content. I could be  wrong here..


----------



## sutta_boy (May 17, 2015)

Runs quite good on a 660 doesn't it, a youtuber said that the combat and gameplay resembles Shadow of Mordor and that's all I wanted to know. Going to give this game a try.


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Runs quite good on a 660 doesn't it, a youtuber said that the combat and gameplay resembles Shadow of Mordor and that's all I wanted to know. Going to give this game a try.



Combat is no way near Mordor level , let me tell you that . Its more like Dark souls and witcher 2 combat .


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2015)

Mordor combat was easy and flashy. I think witcher 3 combat will be punishing at higher levels


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I think witcher 3 combat will be punishing at higher levels



game is easy and especially second half. If you want challenge, play on higher difficulty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

[h=1]The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Part 2 - Royal Griffin - Gameplay Walkthrough PS4[/h]


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2015)

Dare to watch video in link below 

Witcher 3 Downgrade - Analyse anhand der PC-Test-Version - News - GameStar.de


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2015)

Alok said:


> Dare to watch video in link below
> 
> Witcher 3 Downgrade - Analyse anhand der PC-Test-Version - News - GameStar.de


Post the gist


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Post the gist


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2015)

Alok said:


>


Bhai...no data to see video..please write it down


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Bhai...no data to see video..please write it down



water changes really bad, no screenspace reflections  they just toned up blue and green and ruined what was truly next gen. Downgraded foliage and flat lighting. Graphics are still good but when you see side by side its heartbreaking.


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2015)

Alok said:


> water changes really bad, no screenspace reflections  they just toned up blue and green and ruined what was truly next gen. Downgraded foliage and flat lighting.


I 

I had high hopes. I just hope they release the original visuals later


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I
> 
> I had high hopes. I just hope they release the original visuals later



I had a lot faith in them that I completely ignored these downgrade discussions considering waste rumours but after watching this video I'm feeling sick


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2015)

Alok said:


> I had a lot faith in them that I completely ignored these downgrade discussions considering waste rumours but after watching this video I'm feeling sick


CDPR's primary customers are PC gamers. Why did they betray them? Agreed half of them would not have been able to run it with all the eye candies maxed out, but there would have been gamers awaiting this, gamers who bought new GPUs for this. 

The main story is not promising as per reviews, but the world is immersive. And going with the easy combat I think this game will fail to meet expectations.


----------



## Pasapa (May 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> CDPR's primary customers are PC gamers. Why did they betray them? Agreed half of them would not have been able to run it with all the eye candies maxed out, but there would have been gamers awaiting this, gamers who bought new GPUs for this.
> 
> The main story is not promising as per reviews, but the world is immersive. And going with the easy combat I think this game will fail to meet expectations.


What were your expectations?


----------



## Alok (May 17, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> What were your expectations?



what 2013 gameplay asked me to expect from it plus challenging combat not like but somewhat near dark souls. I can still achieve combat difficulty at higher diff settings but what about other things like graphics and level of details they presented.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 18, 2015)

@Alok
 check this out... UPDATE: PCGH magazine have the copy with day 1 patch already - visible improvements! : witcher

Apparently, PCGamesHardware.de have access to the Day 1 patch and it improves on the visuals and more.

_Sent from Nokia Lumia 520 via Forum Fiend_


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> What were your expectations?


I expected a game with combats that will stretch one, just like witcher 2. The story I expected to be more than gathering information which apparently the main quest is.
But I am not writing this game off yet. I will judge it finally after I have hands on experience on it. That griffin fight when released quipped my interest. And if the experience is good I will have got a good return for money and time


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2015)

Is Witcher 3 official website opening for any of you? Please respond.

Link:The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Official Website

I am getting "server not found" when I try to login. Please help me.


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

People who have ordered it from gamestheshop, when does the shipping starts? Today or tomorrow?


----------



## jasku (May 18, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> People who have ordered it from gamestheshop, when does the shipping starts? Today or tomorrow?



I believe its today, confirmed by a member of another forum!


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2015)

ayy wichher, do you keep losing your swords ?


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

Gamestheshop confirmed about today evening


----------



## iittopper (May 18, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> People who have ordered it from gamestheshop, when does the shipping starts? Today or tomorrow?



today . Hopefully will receive it by tomorrow or 20th .


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

iittopper said:


> today . Hopefully will receive it by tomorrow or 20th .


I will receive by Thursday hopefully. Till then I will download the patch and any driver updates


----------



## Bhargav (May 18, 2015)

Just got msg from GST they have shipped it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 18, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> Just got msg from GST they have shipped it


Ya me too. Via bludart. So hopefully should receive tomorrow. Fingers crossed


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ya me too. Via bludart. So hopefully should receive tomorrow. Fingers crossed


Have not received yet 


aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ya me too. Via bludart. So hopefully should receive tomorrow. Fingers crossed


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 18, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Have not received yet


You should by today don't worry. They will try to deliver it to you on release day since u pre-ordered. Though if u have COD then your priority may be lower.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 18, 2015)

I already got witcher 3 in gog and just need to download whole 25 GB >.<


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 18, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> I already got witcher 3 in gog and just need to download whole 25 GB >.<


It has been on preload for a week now, you haven't downloaded yet?


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You should by today don't worry. They will try to deliver it to you on release day since u pre-ordered. Though if u have COD then your priority may be lower.


Mine is also shipped. I did not receive the new mail notification. 

And that's why I cancelled my COD and prepaid it


----------



## kapilove77 (May 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It has been on preload for a week now, you haven't downloaded yet?



Just received my code today by nvidia And later will get Batman Arkham knight.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 18, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Just received my code today by nvidia And later will get Batman Arkham knight.


I see. Cool man


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2015)

nvidia GeForce driver 352.86 optimized for Witcher 3 released just now for download.


----------



## sutta_boy (May 18, 2015)

Any news for AMD driver for Witcher 3?


----------



## kapilove77 (May 18, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Any news for AMD driver for Witcher 3?



Only after game releases.


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

Guys what does your bluedart tracking shows? Mine shows from Mumbai to Mumbai....


----------



## Cyberghost (May 18, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Guys what does your bluedart tracking shows? Mine shows from Mumbai to Mumbai....



Mine is also showing the same


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Mine is also showing the same


I hope it reaches me by day after tomorrow..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 18, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Guys what does your bluedart tracking shows? Mine shows from Mumbai to Mumbai....


Mumbai to Mumbai. These guys have gone bonkers


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2015)

How much it costed u guys?


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> How much it costed u guys?


1499 only :mr.green:


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2015)

Hmm... Read that it's 20 times bigger than Skyrim.... Let's see


----------



## Alok (May 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm... Read that it's 20 times bigger than Skyrim.... Let's see



20 % actually


----------



## DDIF (May 18, 2015)

4 Hours to goooo


----------



## Alok (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2015)

Say what you may that graphics IS NOT WORTHY of a HD 7870 min requirements

I think the reason why the requirement is that high is because of huge open world areas..

PS: Is that frking LETHO ?!


----------



## iittopper (May 19, 2015)

Looks like every characters are back from past games . Few more minute to unlock . Cant wait .


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2015)

Playing Witcher 3 right now...v1.02 (Day 1 Patch)


----------



## DDIF (May 19, 2015)

Ok, my config is in my sig and I am just getting 26 to 34 frames on ultra details.


----------



## iittopper (May 19, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Ok, my config is in my sig and I am just getting 26 to 34 frames on ultra details.



Are you using Nvidia Hair work ? This is a fps killer .


----------



## DDIF (May 19, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Are you using Nvidia Hair work ? This is a fps killer .



Yes I was using nVidia HairWorks, because everything was set to max.
Now I will run with optimal settings and check my framerate.


----------



## 007 (May 19, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Yes I was using nVidia HairWorks, because everything was set to max.
> Now I will run with optimal settings and check my framerate.



The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Graphics, Performance & Tweaking Guide | GeForce

- - - Updated - - -

[STRIKE]Btw, if any one is looking to buy Witcher 3 (Nvidia code), PM me.[/STRIKE] No longer available. Sold.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Are you using Nvidia Hair work ? This is a fps killer .



Yes I too am using hairworks and getting low fps. So disabled it now running somewhat better.

Game itself in normal mode is too damn difficult as I am dying just with few hits by a drowner. Stupid me...


----------



## nomad47 (May 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Yes I too am using hairworks and getting low fps. So disabled it now running somewhat better.
> 
> Game itself in normal mode is too damn difficult as I am dying just with few hits by a drowner. Stupid me...


Bhailog how is the graphics? How bad does it look?


----------



## jasku (May 19, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Bhailog how is the graphics? How bad does it look?



It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alok (May 19, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Bhailog how is the graphics? How bad does it look?



I'm getting 20 fps, can't complain anything


----------



## nomad47 (May 19, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'm getting 20 fps, can't complain anything


Lol....tune it down..I will receive on Thursday so it seems. Patiently waiting. 

And BTW, I think the high requirement is because of the vast world and no loading screens. As the game has to render inside a house as soon as or before you open the door. So such high minimum requirements


----------



## iittopper (May 19, 2015)

Game looks beautiful . I can not max this game but the high setting look better than Dragon age Inquisition Ultra setting . Although lightning is not that good .


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 19, 2015)

Oh man, the game looks gorgeous! (maybe even more so cos I've been playing the first game for the past few days ). My R9 270 is struggling at high (some stuff at low and medium) settings at 1080p. Time for an upgrade!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2015)

Is Geralt brother there in W3 ? If not killed in W2...I guess


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Is Geralt brother there in W3 ? If not killed in W2...I guess


Geralt has a brother? Boy were my 20 playthroughs of tw1 and tw2 good fr nothing?


----------



## iittopper (May 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Geralt has a brother? Boy were my 20 playthroughs of tw1 and tw2 good fr nothing?



i think he mean letho , right ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 19, 2015)

iittopper said:


> i think he mean letho , right ?


Most prolly  It was sarcasm buddy - my comment


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Geralt has a brother? Boy were my 20 playthroughs of tw1 and tw2 good fr nothing?



Letho is not Geralt's brother ?


_GameSpot's Kevin VanOrd awarded it a score of *10 out of 10*, making Witcher 3 the ninth game ever awarded to have received a perfect score from GameSpot_


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Letho is not Geralt's brother ?
> 
> 
> _GameSpot's Kevin VanOrd awarded it a score of *10 out of 10*, making Witcher 3 the ninth game ever awarded to have received a perfect score from GameSpot_


He he! No. Geralt is child of destiny. Like ciri. No1 knows if he does have a bro/sis etc. Read the books  they r good!


----------



## jasku (May 19, 2015)

^^ Spoiler tags please!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 19, 2015)

jasku said:


> ^^ Spoiler tags please!!


These ain't spoilers. And they r not there in tw3 

Its just the back story. Something covered in books only.


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> _GameSpot's Kevin VanOrd awarded it a score of *10 out of 10*, making Witcher 3 the ninth game ever awarded to have received a perfect score from GameSpot_


What are the first 8 games?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2015)

Flash said:


> What are the first 8 games?



GameSpot rarely gives a game a score of 10. Since the 1990s, GameSpot has awarded 10s to the following games:

   1. *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time* (Nintendo 64, November 21, 1998)
   2. *SoulCalibur *(DreamCast, August 5, 1999)
   3. Chrono Cross (PlayStation, November 18, 1999)
   4. Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3 (PlayStation 2, October 28, 2001)
   5. Grand Theft Auto IV (PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, April 29, 2008)
   6. Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (PlayStation 3, June 12, 2008)
   7. Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii, May 23, 2010)
   8. Bayonetta 2 (WiiU, October 13, 2014)
   9. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (PC, Xbox One, PlayStation 4, May 12, 2015)


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]. It's sad, i haven't played any of this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2015)

How to kill the Royal Griffin in the Wild Orchard mission...

Its very hard to kill it...

Trainers are not yet released...


----------



## nomad47 (May 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> How to kill the Royal Griffin in the Wild Orchard mission...
> 
> Its very hard to kill it...
> 
> Trainers are not yet released...


Bhai monsters do not scale with your level. Its probably above your level. Build your character, train and come back with vengeance

P.S trainers are for casuals, not for us


----------



## iittopper (May 19, 2015)

Flash said:


> Thanks [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]. It's sad, i haven't played any of this.




Because most of them are unavailable for PC  .


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Trainers are not yet released...



You break the spirit of gaming. Git gud, casul.


----------



## nomad47 (May 19, 2015)

Anybody received the game yet from gamestheshop?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 19, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Anybody received the game yet from gamestheshop?


Bludart says 20th. :/ still in Mumbai. In transit. So tomorrow.


----------



## somebodysme (May 19, 2015)

Yes, i received it few hours ago.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 19, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> Yes, i received it few hours ago.


And where do you stay?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> You break the spirit of gaming. Git gud, casul.



Sorry man I am dying in the Griffin mission just like that...


----------



## somebodysme (May 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And where do you stay?



Pune Maharashtra


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 19, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> Pune Maharashtra


Awesome. I live further away hence the delay. :/

How is the tee? What size?


----------



## nomad47 (May 19, 2015)

Damn. Mine is showing network delay. So will be delayed I think. Mine has been dispatched from Mumbai. So day after tomorrow


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2015)

*Copypasta from r/witcher 3 regarding tips n tricks*

*General Tips* 
You can change the difficulty settings anytime – even during combat.
Loot everything. You’ll need even the most useless-seeming stuff for alchemy and crafting.
Don’t sell your starting armor. There is a way to turn them into better versions via crafting system. (thanks Emnel)
Using the witcher senses will show you everything you can pick up in the vicinity.
You can craft armor at the blacksmith/armorer. The level of mastery he possesses will define which armors he can craft.
Weapons can be upgraded with runes, while armor is improved with glyphs. If you decide you want to take a rune/glyph out of your gear, you’ll have to choose which one to save – the item or the upgrade material.
Alcohol is important – you can use it to recharge potions after you’ve used them.
When you drink a lot of potions, keep an eye of your Toxicity. If the bar is full, you’ll start losing health.
Make sure you always have a monster trophy equipped. They provide valuable bonuses at no cost.
You can eat food to heal yourself. It's not as powerful as the potions, but it’s free and there’s lots of it.
Some monsters only come out during the day, some during night time.
When you pass near a point of interest, it will be marked on your map.
Don't ignore quests or leave them for later – tackling the main story might trigger their disappearance.
Visiting notice boards in towns will reveal nearby points of interest.
Some objects can be destroyed with the Aard sign.
Memorize the controls. The game will constantly remind you of them, but that won't do you any good in a tight spot.
Instead of playing poker dice, you can play Gwent, a card game about war.
If you get caught while breaking the law, the guards will attack you, and they’re not ones to mess with. They’ll beat you up and take half of your money.
Meditating will heal your wounds and replenish your potions, but it can’t be done in a bind. Meditating on the highest difficulty won't fill up your health bar though. Only foods and potions (thanks PayDrum)
You can't rebind movement keys in the game, however you can rebind the keys yourself in The Witcher 3 file input. (thanks Lindun)

*Story Tips*
Listen to the dialogue carefully.
Be mindful that your choices will often have consequences beyond the quest you're doing.
If it sounds important, write it down – the previous game had quests that required you to perform rituals step-by-step from memory.
Using the Axii sign on people will yield results, but it won’t make you any friends.
Yellow dialogue options are the one that will advance the conversation – they can be mutually exclusive. Gray ones are just there for gathering information. Those colored in dark gray are the ones you’ve already chosen.
There is sometimes a timer ticking down, rushing you to make a choice. Try to keep calm during these moments.
Not everything is what it seems. Get used to the idea that people will lie to you.
Romance is a big part of the game. Having sex with one character may change the way another treats you.

*Combat Tips*
Even if you don’t want to invest skill points into signs, use them whenever you can. A little fire damage is better than no fire damage.
You'll do more damage while on a horse, but you need to keep an eye on its fear level.
Oils and bombs are great, even if you aren’t upgrading your alchemy skills.
Check opponents’ weaknesses in the bestiary. No matter what approach you choose, there will be at least one you can use.
Try not to get surrounded or flanked.
Keep moving all the time.
Remember to dodge, but don’t be timid – the game rewards aggressive play with adrenaline, which increases damage.
Watch the durability of your gear. Worn down armor provides little protection, and dull blades don’t cut very well.
The crossbow can be used to ground flying enemies, but also to pick ground enemies from a distance. It has a much lower damage output than the swords, but it’s safer. You can also craft a variety of bolts for it – exploding, bleeding, tracking, knock-down.
Use the environment whenever possible – the gasses in the swamp are highly flammable, for instance.
holding down attack on horseback while looking at an enemy you're attacking will make the camera in slow motion, allowing you to hit your target easier (thanks koodeta)

*How To Make Money*
Doing secondary quests is a good way to get cash.
Witcher contracts usually have a reward tied to them.
Selling items you don’t use won’t make you a millionaire, but it adds up over time.
Diving and sailing is a great way to discover Smuggler’s Caches, which contain treasures that can be sold, or money.
Guarded treasures come with monsters attached. They’re worth the effort, though. The special items found inside can be sold for decent amounts of money.
There are multiple currencies in The Witcher 3, but merchants only accept Crowns. You’ll have to trade the Orens and Florins you collect at Vivaldi’s Bank in Novigrad – it’s the building with the coin hanging above the door. -

*Character Development Tips*
Visit as many places of power as you can – each of them will give you one ability point.
Try not to invest only in one skill group – diversity is good, more abilities means more tools at your disposal. You can also test your build with Skill Calculator
One the other hand, one group will have to be your main group – there are only so many skill points to invest.
Always try to pair mutagens with active skills, grouping them by color.
Switch mutagens and active skills depending on the situation.
General skills have greater benefits, but do not scale with mutagens.
If you have a small number of active slots, it’s better to upgrade a skill you’re already using than to unlock a new one.
If you see a merchant selling a Potion of Clearance, buy it. It’s uses to reallocate misspent skill points.

*Travel Advice*
You can fast-travel to any signpost you’ve already visited, but the scenic route holds surprises and treasures.
Do not pinch pennies on horse equipment – you need a fast and reliable mount.
Mermaids and other sea creatures can damage and sink your boat.
If you make the horse gallop, it will follow the road automatically.
You can mark quests in your journal, and the game will show you a quest marker and the quickest way to get there.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2015)

Just completed 70% of Wild Orchard Quests...


----------



## Alok (May 19, 2015)

20-25 fps but constant so playable very much. And forget what I said about downgrade , game is absolutely gorgeous 

- - - Updated - - -

btw only resolution affecting fps for me. no matter other settings are ultra or low. (yep hairworks disabled)


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2015)

^your GPU ?


----------



## Lenny (May 19, 2015)

Alok said:


> 20-25 fps but constant so playable very much. And forget what I said about downgrade , game is absolutely gorgeous
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw only resolution affecting fps for me. no matter other settings are ultra or low. (yep hairworks disabled)



What's your pc specs?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2015)

Will this run in my machine? 
Min requirement  is listed as hd7870


----------



## ZTR (May 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Will this run in my machine?
> Min requirement  is listed as hd7870


YouTube Witcher 3 and your GPU model and you should get your answer


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 20, 2015)

Spoiler



Went to Vizima with Yennefer to meet the Emperor and then traveled to Velen to complete some quests and 1 main quest.



// Mod Edit: Please use spoilers


----------



## nomad47 (May 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Went to Vizima with Yennefer to meet the Emperor and then traveled to Velen to complete some quests and 1 main quest.


Aabay spoiler tag use karo. Ab pura kahaani bataoge kya?

Translation: use spoiler tag. Will you now tell the full story or what?


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 20, 2015)

Does the game run on 4 GB RAM or do I have to upgrade?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Does the game run on 4 GB RAM or do I have to upgrade?


8 gigs min.


----------



## Bhargav (May 20, 2015)




----------



## avinandan012 (May 20, 2015)

where to get the collector's edition in India?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> where to get the collector's edition in India?


I think they are all sold out now. try amazon.com maybe.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 8 gigs min.



But in the min req I think it says 6 GB min.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> But in the min req I think it says 6 GB min.


Well ram is a lesser factor than GPU and CPU actually. What combo do you have fr those?

And also it is implicitly implied that you need a 64 bit system because a 32 bit system can anyway handle a max of 3.2 GB of ram


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2015)

4 GB ram will be a stutterfest man, dragon age inquisition had a 4 GB min requirement but when I tried it with 4 GB, it was a damn headache... But after upgrading, all the stutter problems were fixed


----------



## Mizanurification (May 20, 2015)

Runs smoothly with 4GB RAM mid settings, 1080p.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Went to Vizima with Yennefer to meet the Emperor and then traveled to Velen to complete some quests and 1 main quest.




Dude please use spoilers.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well ram is a lesser factor than GPU and CPU actually. What combo do you have fr those?
> 
> And also it is implicitly implied that you need a 64 bit system because a 32 bit system can anyway handle a max of 3.2 GB of ram


My configuration is mentioned in my sig and I'm using Windows 8.1 pro 64-bit.



Nerevarine said:


> 4 GB ram will be a stutterfest man, dragon age inquisition had a 4 GB min requirement but when I tried it with 4 GB, it was a damn headache... But after upgrading, all the stutter problems were fixed


But I'd still like to try. I can always add another 2 GB stick later if I'm not satisfied with the performance. 



			
				Mizanurification said:
			
		

> Runs smoothly with 4GB RAM mid settings, 1080p.


If that's true then I think I will be running it even more smoothly as I will be playing at 900p.


----------



## somebodysme (May 20, 2015)

Did anybody got Witcher 3 t-shirt with the game. I got XL one and I am too skinny for it


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Runs smoothly with 4GB RAM mid settings, 1080p.



GPU ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Runs smoothly with 4GB RAM mid settings, 1080p.


4gb ram or vram?


----------



## Pasapa (May 20, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> Did anybody got Witcher 3 t-shirt with the game. I got XL one and I am too skinny for it


You get a T-shirt with the game? Wtf


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> You get a T-shirt with the game? Wtf


All those who preordered on gts only


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 20, 2015)

Been fiddling with the graphics settings this morning to find the sweet spot. Apparently, the only things that really cost fps are Hairworks, Shadows and Foliage visibility range. Keeping Shadows and Foliage visibility range to "Medium" and Hairworks off and everything else at Ultra 1080p, I'm getting around 28-38 fps (measured with FRAPS). Visually, I'm not really seeing a huge difference between Low and Ultra settings. Makes sense since the low settings are probably what the console versions look like and they don't want to upset the console users. Hope AMD is working hard on their drivers. You're not getting my money so easily NVidia.


----------



## somebodysme (May 20, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> You get a T-shirt with the game? Wtf



Yes, all those who pre-ordered it from gamestheshop


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

The package arrived just now. Now it sits at home while I sit in office :/

Time to put in that LET email I guess


----------



## jasku (May 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The package arrived just now. Now it sits at home while I sit in office :/
> 
> Time to put in that LET email I guess



Yes, yesterday I was in the Witcher world, today back to reality, sitting in office  thinking how the story will progress.


----------



## somebodysme (May 20, 2015)

jasku said:


> Yes, yesterday I was in the Witcher world, today back to reality, sitting in office  thinking how the story will progress.



We all should take a week or two off


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> We all should take a week or two off


Sure. Then we won't be able to afford the witcher expansion pack. Cz we wud be jobless.


----------



## jasku (May 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Sure. Then we won't be able to afford the witcher expansion pack. Cz we wud be jobless.



Lulz, I did see the the $24.99 expansion pack, any idea what is included?


----------



## somebodysme (May 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Sure. Then we won't be able to afford the witcher expansion pack. Cz we wud be jobless.



Better to pre-order it then, and play witcher 3. We will manage with crowns


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> Better to pre-order it then, and play witcher 3. We will manage with crowns


I actually preferred Orens :/ so much cooler than crowns... Now Orens and florens are like inr while crowns like USD :/


----------



## nomad47 (May 20, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Been fiddling with the graphics settings this morning to find the sweet spot. Apparently, the only things that really cost fps are Hairworks, Shadows and Foliage visibility range. Keeping Shadows and Foliage visibility range to "Medium" and Hairworks off and everything else at Ultra 1080p, I'm getting around 28-38 fps (measured with FRAPS). Visually, I'm not really seeing a huge difference between Low and Ultra settings. Makes sense since the low settings are probably what the console versions look like and they don't want to upset the console users. Hope AMD is working hard on their drivers. You're not getting my money so easily NVidia.



How is the game performing with AMD? I see you have an Xeon. How much is the CPU usage? Any idea if i5 can max it?

Updated:

Stupid Bluedart send it to Delhi instead of sending it to Kota. Else I would have got it today. Now I will have to wait till tomorrow or the day after for this game.


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> Did anybody got Witcher 3 t-shirt with the game. I got XL one and I am too skinny for it




Same here  . They are only shipping XL shirt .


----------



## somebodysme (May 20, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Same here  . They are only shipping XL shirt .



Guess I have serious weight to put on then  BTW, what are you gonna do with the t-shirt.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> Guess I have serious weight to put on then  BTW, what are you gonna do with the t-shirt.


Ummm lemme take a wild guess, wear it?


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 20, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> How is the game performing with AMD? I see you have an Xeon. How much is the CPU usage? Any idea if i5 can max it?
> 
> Updated:
> 
> Stupid Bluedart send it to Delhi instead of sending it to Kota. Else I would have got it today. Now I will have to wait till tomorrow or the day after for this game.



CPU usage is just around 15-18%. I'm sure your i5 will be more than enough. With your R9 290, you should be able to get above 40 fps consistently at the settings I mentioned. I get the feeling that NVidia is playing dirty here and have paid the devs to throttle performance on all non-Maxwell cards. Benchmarks are showing GTX 960 performing the same or better than a freaking GTX 780 and R9 290x! In all other games, that card would be destroyed by those two beasts.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> CPU usage is just around 15-18%. I'm sure your i5 will be more than enough. With your R9 290, you should be able to get above 40 fps consistently at the settings I mentioned. I get the feeling that NVidia is playing dirty here and have paid the devs to throttle performance on all non-Maxwell cards. Benchmarks are showing GTX 960 performing the same or better than a freaking GTX 780 and R9 290x!


Well if that's the case. Then its partly a good news for my weak 860m cz its maxwell


----------



## nomad47 (May 20, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> CPU usage is just around 15-18%. I'm sure your i5 will be more than enough. With your R9 290, you should be able to get above 40 fps consistently at the settings I mentioned. I get the feeling that NVidia is playing dirty here and have paid the devs to throttle performance on all non-Maxwell cards. Benchmarks are showing GTX 960 performing the same or better than a freaking GTX 780 and R9 290x!


Actually this is due to poor tessellation performance of AMD. I read an interview yesterday and I think AMD and CDPR is to blame. If CDPR wanted they could have optimised it with help of AMD engineers.  I will play with those hair off


----------



## nomad47 (May 20, 2015)

Read this 

NVIDIA Under Attack Again for GameWorks in The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt | PC Perspective


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 20, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Actually this is due to poor tessellation performance of AMD. I read an interview yesterday and I think AMD and CDPR is to blame. If CDPR wanted they could have optimised it with help of AMD engineers.  I will play with those hair off



Those benchmarks are with the Hair effects off. And actually the performance is worse on Kepler series cards than AMD cards. This is an NVidia sponsored title and they have been known to pull this crap earlier. I hope AMD releases some new drivers soon to improve the performance.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

How long did it take you guys to install this from disc?

BTW the physical disc contents are really premium 

And the T-shirt is a perfect fit fr me


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Those benchmarks are with the Hair effects off. And actually the performance is worse on Kepler series cards than AMD cards. This is an NVidia sponsored title and they have been known to pull this crap earlier. I hope AMD releases some new drivers soon to improve the performance.



Keplar is old tech, in-fact too old. If the same had happened to rebranded AMD cards from Last GCN before hawaii, AMD loyalists would have told, that its a commonplace event that demanding games would run terribly in older hardware, because? industry..of course, if the older gen was so powerful in the first place, why give birth to newer techs?

But since it happened with Nvidia, their stance with gameworks now is totally on the aggresive where it was debated and settled number of times in past that GW from nvidia is not an obstruction for AMD owners between their card and the game. In-fact, Watch-dogs, AC unity, Far Cry 4 has been proved to be performing equally well, sometimes even better in AMD cards such as 290X, 290 than 780s and titans.. only the AMD GPU's did not have access to propertiery featuers like PCSS, Phyx and all...


AMD should keep up fast...perhaps releasing "new" and "powerful" tech sooner...no one is stopping AMD to take rights and instigate optimization under a platform where they have something as good as gameworks in terms of features...where is mantle now?

What can be said about below then?



> "Another similar controversy surrounded the recent release of Project Cars. AMD GPU performance was significantly lower than comparable NVIDIA GPUs, even though this game does not implement any GameWorks technologies. In that case, the game's developer directly blamed AMD's drivers, saying that it was a lack of reaching out from AMD that caused the issues. AMD has since recanted its stance that the performance delta was "deliberate" and says a pending driver update will address gamers performance issues."


----------



## nomad47 (May 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> How long did it take you guys to install this from disc?
> 
> BTW the physical disc contents are really premium
> 
> ...


UPLOAD in imgur....tapatalk uploads not working..
what premium contents?

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> Keplar is old tech, in-fact too old. If the same had happened to rebranded AMD cards from Last GCN before hawaii, AMD loyalists would have told, that its a commonplace event that demanding games would run terribly in older hardware, because? industry..of course, if the older gen was so powerful in the first place, why give birth to newer techs?
> 
> But since it happened with Nvidia, their stance with gameworks now is totally on the aggresive where it was debated and settled number of times in past that GW from nvidia is not an obstruction for AMD owners between their card and the game. In-fact, Watch-dogs, AC unity, Far Cry 4 has been proved to be performing equally well, sometimes even better in AMD cards such as 290X, 290 than 780s and titans.. only the AMD GPU's did not have access to propertiery featuers like PCSS, Phyx and all...
> 
> ...



Nvidia acknowledged that they had send engineers to CDPR for optimization..and their contract does not debar CDPR from calling AMD also. I guess the guilty party here is CDPR for not inviting AMD for the optimization and somewhat of AMD for not pursuing such a hi profile game. I do hope AMD soon releases an optimized driver.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

If its any consolation, the box does say use an nvidia card for best performance. So I guess this is pure marketing. Amd just decided to stay out of it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> UPLOAD in imgur....tapatalk uploads not working..
> what premium contents?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Really? Pics not visible?


----------



## nomad47 (May 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Really? Pics not visible?



yeah, why would I say otherwise...
AM jealous of all you guys


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 20, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> yeah, why would I say otherwise...
> AM jealous of all you guys


witcher 3 physical disc goodies - Album on Imgur

Here you go


----------



## nomad47 (May 20, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> witcher 3 physical disc goodies - Album on Imgur
> 
> Here you go


Now the original are also visible


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 20, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Keplar is old tech, in-fact too old. If the same had happened to rebranded AMD cards from Last GCN before hawaii, AMD loyalists would have told, that its a commonplace event that demanding games would run terribly in older hardware, because? industry..of course, if the older gen was so powerful in the first place, why give birth to newer techs?
> 
> But since it happened with Nvidia, their stance with gameworks now is totally on the aggresive where it was debated and settled number of times in past that GW from nvidia is not an obstruction for AMD owners between their card and the game. In-fact, Watch-dogs, AC unity, Far Cry 4 has been proved to be performing equally well, sometimes even better in AMD cards such as 290X, 290 than 780s and titans.. only the AMD GPU's did not have access to propertiery featuers like PCSS, Phyx and all...
> 
> ...



Well my issue is not really with NVidia screwing AMD users. I'm sure a few driver updates will improve the performance noticeably and both companies have their proprietary features. However, the GTX 780 was one of the top cards barely a year back and the 960 barely beats the 760 in other games that also use Gameworks. And over here we see the 780 struggling to match the 960! This clearly shows that NVidia used a much awaited game as a way to force their own users to "upgrade" to the 900 series.


----------



## masterkd (May 20, 2015)

Witcher 3 Benchmarked, GTX Titan Does 30FPS At 1080P And Ultra Settings


----------



## ZTR (May 20, 2015)

How to run Hairworks on AMD cards without crippling performance


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2015)

AMD Radeon Cards Get Improved Performance In Witcher 3 With Reduced Tessellation Levels - 180 Days Since Catalyst WHQL Drivers Issued


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 20, 2015)

ZTR said:


> How to run Hairworks on AMD cards without crippling performance





sam_738844 said:


> AMD Radeon Cards Get Improved Performance In Witcher 3 With Reduced Tessellation Levels - 180 Days Since Catalyst WHQL Drivers Issued



Thanks for the link guys! This works wonderfully well! I'm now using the 15.4 beta catalyst drivers with 8x tesselation and the hair on Geralt's head looks like it came from a shampoo commercial with no frame drops!


----------



## Mizanurification (May 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> GPU ?



r9 270x with 4gb vengeance


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Thanks for the link guys! This works wonderfully well! I'm now using the 15.4 beta catalyst drivers with 8x tesselation and the hair on Geralt's head looks like it came from a shampoo commercial with no frame drops!



Screenshot of the head. Front and back.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2015)

BREAKING NEWS : *Geralt's  driver takes full responsibility for poor performance for hair-works with AMD cards.*


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> Guess I have serious weight to put on then  BTW, what are you gonna do with the t-shirt.



Well it was just a freebie , so i dont mind  , may use it though .


----------



## Cyberghost (May 20, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/izxYzfu.jpg

Ugly truth from Nvidia , New Witcher 3 ready driver doesn't support GTX780,770,760,680,670,660 and 780Ti. Latest driver that support these cards is 347.88. Everyone should downgrade to this version(if you have these cards) otherwise it will cause performance problems. F**k you Nvidia you just lost a customer


----------



## kapilove77 (May 20, 2015)

I would be mad too but i am not cuz i have my 970 with me.


----------



## Pasapa (May 21, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> I would be mad too but i am not cuz i have my 970 with me.


Just wait until nvidia release a new architecture then they will try to make your 970 obsolete.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 21, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> I would be mad too but i am not cuz i have my 970 with me.



good luck using that 4gb vram of urs XD


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> good luck using that 4gb vram of urs XD



butthurt? lol, 1080P ultra at 50 FPS average  hairworks on, VRAM not even exceeding 3gigs. Who's talking?

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> Just wait until nvidia release a new architecture then they will try to make your 970 obsolete.



We'll see about that. Hint.- DX12


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 21, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> butthurt? lol, 1080P ultra at 50 FPS average  hairworks on, VRAM not even exceeding 3gigs. Who's talking?



zzz dude i wasn't even pointing to you, you always have to put ur tail in between other people's comment......... 

BTW for a 4 year old gpu competing against nvidia's months old architecture, now look who is talking.....

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> We'll see about that. Hint.- DX12



*wccftech.com/amd-r9-290x-fast-titan-dx12-enabled-3dmark-33-faster-gtx-980/


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> zzz dude i wasn't even pointing to you, you always have to put ur tail in between other people's comment.........
> 
> BTW for a 4 year old gpu competing against nvidia's months old architecture, now look who is talking.....
> 
> ...



The forum is not your heirloom so that you have the ownership to decide who's gonna comment where.

BTW there is no competition...coz there is none to compete with...

The Witcher 3 Graphics Performance Review - DirectX 11 class graphics card performance UXGA and Full HD

The so called Fastest GPU on some planet 295X2 lagging behind a GTX 970. So much for dual GPU king...

Now go ahead and tell that gameworks crippled the performances....

Go ahead and say...AMD always brings down the price of all their GPUs to Rs. 20 to have an edge in VFM segment even though they have not seen the face of a positive revenue growth in last 2 years and is almost risking a bankruptsy.

That 3dMark you posted showed some interesting benches when Mantle came around first, then suddenly a new-lineup proved them wrong one maxwell at a time...need I remind about the Battlefield4 fiasco?  

Get pragmatic and do a reality check, R9 series from AMD was a serious revelation, it jettisoned the GPU market to a healthier more competitive sector where people could choose away great and cheaper cards...nvidia's Keplar slogged like a bone-weary mule to keep up with that, Mantle was ground breaking too. But that can not ...can never underrate the betterments maxwell brought on the plate.

Learn to accept the goodness of what actually is good. Everyone knows 970 has 3.5G+ 0.5G Vram, when you argue with a notion of convicting it against poor performance, you should come up with charts, not bs.


----------



## jasku (May 21, 2015)

Are you nVidia dudes, especially the ones with 970 and latest drivers facing issues? I came across a couple game freeze moments in the exact same place in Vizima, just frustrating, on day one the game crashed a couple times.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 21, 2015)

I was using my 6950 for 4 year and didn't had problem. Now i got way powerfull gpu then why would i worry about it. Even if i have problem i will just sell it and buy another one. Already got this gpu at great deal of 20k and 2 games free with it. Hah~


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2015)

jasku said:


> Are you nVidia dudes, especially the ones with 970 and latest drivers facing issues? I came across a couple game freeze moments in the exact same place in Vizima, just frustrating, on day one the game crashed a couple times.



I was facing similar crash issues, but that was on me. I am on windows 10 build 10074, had to install the 10 ready 352.84 WHQL driver, now its cheesy smooth after installation.


----------



## jasku (May 21, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> I was facing similar crash issues, but that was on me. I am on windows 10 build 10074, had to install the 10 ready 352.84 WHQL driver, now its cheesy smooth after installation.



I am reading similar stories around the web, I am not sure if it is the OS, most people are facing frozen screens and crashes during the cut scenes and while in the inventory. I faced it the exact same place in Vizima whilst reading stuff in my inventory that I had recently acquired, it would just freeze, I would have to 'end task' from the desktop.

Edit - I am on Win 7 64 Ultimate


----------



## Pasapa (May 21, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> The forum is not your heirloom so that you have the ownership to decide who's gonna comment where.
> 
> BTW there is no competition...coz there is none to compete with...
> 
> ...



Nvidia Maxwell cards perform better in one game, yeeaa they are the best in the business..


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2015)

[MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]
At what settings I can play W3 with this setup? 
AMD athlon II X4 @ 3.3ghz
4GB ddr3 ( can add another 4gb stick if needed)
R7 265

PS: I can easily run games like DAI (fade touched textures, res settings med-high), GTA 5 on (If high textures, rest settings med-high, if Normal textures, rest settings high-ultra) on 1080p


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 21, 2015)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]
> At what settings I can play W3 with this setup?
> AMD athlon II X4 @ 3.3ghz
> 4GB ddr3 ( can add another 4gb stick if needed)
> R7 265


Low to med at 1080p I guess.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 21, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> The forum is not your heirloom so that you have the ownership to decide who's gonna comment where.
> 
> BTW there is no competition...coz there is none to compete with...
> 
> ...



lol dude....... competing with years old architecture again? btw nvidia just like always released new set of drivers which killed all the hopes for its previous generation owners, i am no AMD advocate here i was just stating the facts, *FYI i already Bought, Used and Sold gtx 970* .....

just for your info i will state the facts:

*FACT:* AMD haven't released any new driver updates since omega which is WHQL certified. while nvidia have to release new drivers after every game release....... 
The bench you posted are using the old beta drivers that AMD released for gta 5.....

lets see the result after AMD also get driver updates...

btw in future please don't quote me and I won't quote you, I know here in this forum everyone has right to say whatever they want, but people like you *ALL WHO DO IS SHOWOFF* abuse this system.........

Seriously dude grow up you are not the only one here having the so called high powered GPU's 

you were telling me butthurt when you were so butthurt knowing your gpu can never ever use the 4gb VRAM it got for gaming............

and lastly *"GPUs to Rs. 20" *lol man when did that happen...... 

For the sake of this thread i don't want to continue to your utterly bullshit reponses telling how useless AMD is.....

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> Nvidia Maxwell cards perform better in one game, yeeaa they are the best in the business..



correct dude +10000, and look at people comparing their latest cards to old generation ones....

the fact that they are comapring to old gen should already be an insult , so much for nvidia's latest architecture......


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2015)

^^Hahaha...Nvida vs AMD again


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 21, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Hahaha...Nvida vs AMD again


Only that it ain't nvidia vs amd but their fans


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Only that it ain't nvidia vs amd but their fans



i am not supporting anything, i am just stating the facts.......


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2015)

Aah guys cool down may be. Keep calm and kill monsters


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2015)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]
> At what settings I can play W3 with this setup?
> AMD athlon II X4 @ 3.3ghz
> 4GB ddr3 ( can add another 4gb stick if needed)
> ...



You have to balance, First off Turn AA off at all times. Hairworks off. Use 1920*1080 res, keep all other settings medium. use SSAO. Turn foliage visibility to low.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 21, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Aah guys cool down may be. Keep calm and kill monsters


I think we need to cast axii on them  that's bound to cool things down


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I think we need to cast axii on them  that's bound to cool things down


That would do the trick....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 21, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> That would do the trick....


Or, two mugs of kaedweni stout or a bottle of temerian rye....


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Or, two mugs of kaedweni stout or a bottle of temerian rye....


One for me please. BTW how is the game? Some screenies will soothe the atmosphere


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2015)

[MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION]

Calm down  ..seems I have infuriated you 

You sold your GTX 970 because you were not even worth it. You rode the hype train before and you do that pretty often, when the 4GB melodrama filled the internet with people swinging hate-hammer, not even having one game which pushes the 3.5 GB VRAM wall in 1080P...the likes of you took the opportunity to wear that AMD tag again and returned your cards...you could have rethink your choice, since globally only 1-2% of 970 users returned their cards in total. It still performs brilliantly for obvious reasons.

1. Since when releasing optimized drivers for games is something bad? why mention it, both the camp released drivers frequently? its just a laughable argument. It opposes your idea of calling nvidia evil.

2. I was never against AMD driver releases. In fact its nothing unnatural that they should have drivers at development which should just simply support a game. Which is good, always has been. When tomb raider with TressFx was out, it took nvidia two days to come up with a driver to practically match the performance figures with AMD cards...was it from beginning? NO.

3. Shifting from the post you made is not a good idea...you made a point that 970 is gimped because of 4GB VRAM...

*What if i told you this... witcher3 does not even exceed 2GB of VRAM even at 4K?*

The Witcher 3 Graphics Performance Review - Video memory usage - Final Words & Conclusion

Lastly, you would be the last person whom i would be quoting or putting fight with, I have supported AMD's competitive moves when R9 was out long back, posted many news and updates regarding new architectures and advantages. I have also reprimanded nvidias pricing philosophy. 

When a new tech is out, its compared with the last offering of its competition, when R9-280X was out, it was pitted against GTX 770...thats how it works...always does.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 21, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> One for me please. BTW how is the game? Some screenies will soothe the atmosphere


You haven't played it still? Man i played fr 3 hours yesterday, and it felt like one sip of cold drink on a really hot day... I want more!

Am playing on hard and boy is it satisfying to dodge and back stab a wolf for instance 

Combat is a joy, though it is tougher than before.

There are still weird bugs though. Yesterday I had no vigor but I tried casting igni and the ghoul instantly caught fire even though geralt did not cast 

And u can literally just walk away from the main quest the minute you get control of geralt.

I just wanna leave office and go home so much right now


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You haven't played it still? Man i played fr 3 hours yesterday, and it felt like one sip of cold drink on a really hot day... I want more!
> 
> Am playing on hard and boy is it satisfying to dodge and back stab a wolf for instance
> 
> ...


Oh man I am drooling. I think in next 24 hrs I will get Geralt.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 21, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Oh man I am drooling. I think in next 24 hrs I will get Geralt.


OK, try reading your own sentence once.  I would replace geralt with triss though in ur sentence


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> OK, try reading your own sentence once.  I would replace geralt with triss though in ur sentence


ROFL... That's the level of excitement right now.. I am not even thinking before writing.  If you have taken Triss then allow me to take Ciri


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 21, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> ROFL... That's the level of excitement right now.. I am not even thinking before writing.  If you have taken Triss then allow me to take Ciri


Well all the best catching her. You gonna need the entire 100 hours to get to her 

I will make do with my redhead. Yen seems too high maintenance...


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 21, 2015)

Finally got to the part of the game where there's some news of Triss! Yen is hot and all but Triss is something else !


----------



## DDIF (May 21, 2015)

Guys better use this argument time to play Witcher. Wasting time proving which card is good is gonna get you both nothing.
PS: If you so get a reward for proving which one is right then do tell me, I will join the argument.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 21, 2015)

Calm down boys. Let the expert judge where the truth lies. So please give Witcher 3 and compatible graphics card/s for testing these claims out.

Thank you.


----------



## nomad47 (May 21, 2015)

I other news witcher 3 patch 1.03 is released


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Calm down boys. Let the expert judge where the truth lies. So please give Witcher 3 and compatible graphics card/s for testing these claims out.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 22, 2015)

Some screenshots please.


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2015)

Some 700MB was left 3 days back. I resumed today morning and it started back from 13GB. This is so much annoying.


----------



## cs4sid (May 22, 2015)

I need some help with downloading Witcher 3 from GOG Galaxy, never used it before. There's no pause option in it and I can't keep my desktop running 24x7 for 3-4 days   .. I got 4 Mbps internet plan with a FUP of 20 GB. Please help is there any way I can download from GOG without having to download the entire thing all at once


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 22, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> I need some help with downloading Witcher 3 from GOG Galaxy, never used it before. There's no pause option in it and I can't keep my desktop running 24x7 for 3-4 days   .. I got 4 Mbps internet plan with a FUP of 20 GB. Please help is there any way I can download from GOG without having to download the entire thing all at once


Its cool man. Gog galaxy is still in development 

You can close galaxy from the tray while a download is in progress and it will resume the download next time you launch galaxy. So this is the pause option for now


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 22, 2015)

Took me 7 hours to complete the prologue lol. Man this game is huge 

And I killed the first boss in one go, but battle took 20 mins on hard and a lot of chicken sandwiches  with the occasional gulp of swallow....

Fighting is so much more tactical now.


----------



## cs4sid (May 22, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Its cool man. Gog galaxy is still in development
> 
> You can close galaxy from the tray while a download is in progress and it will resume the download next time you launch galaxy. So this is the pause option for now



What really? I had downloaded 2-3 % of the game, closed the Galaxy client from the tray and it restarted the download  So, I just need to confirm before I use up all my FUP and get nothing, if I close galaxy, shutdown the computer and the next time when I start it, it will continue the download?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 22, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> What really? I had downloaded 2-3 % of the game, closed the Galaxy client from the tray and it restarted the download  So, I just need to confirm before I use up all my FUP and get nothing, if I close galaxy, shutdown the computer and the next time when I start it, it will continue the download?


That's how it happened for me. Though I installed the game from disc, there were 1 GB worth of three patches, and they downloaded over multiple galaxy sessions every time resuming from where they were left at.

I guess your best bet is to download from gog.com 

There you will find chopped down binaries which you can download on your browser one by one and then install it. Galaxy will automatically detect your installation next time you launch.

BTW by any chance are you using beam? Coz the plan you mentioned sounds like the one I had before


----------



## cs4sid (May 22, 2015)

Nah its Airtel, Beam/Act are not available in Delhi   ... I pay the same amount Beam guys pay for their 20 mbps connection 

EDIT: I was wrong, I pay more -.-


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 22, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> Nah its Airtel, Beam/Act are not available in Delhi   ... I pay the same amount Beam guys pay for their 20 mbps connection


Lol. I get 15 Mbps with 60 GB fup for 1122 per month on beam. Post fup is 5 Mbps 

You should download from gog.com. that will be the best solution for you.


----------



## cs4sid (May 22, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol. I get 15 Mbps with 60 GB fup for 1122 per month on beam. Post fup is 5 Mbps
> 
> You should download from gog.com. that will be the best solution for you.


Alright I will try that, is there a GOG downloader or will it use browser completely? I don't trust chrome.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 22, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> Alright I will try that, is there a GOG downloader or will it use browser completely? I don't trust chrome.


They previously had a gog downloader. But that got deprecated and replaced by galaxy. So chrome is your best friend. I have downloaded my gog games on browser many times. Don't worry. Just don't close you browser 

Or better try using IDM.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 22, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Some 700MB was left 3 days back. I resumed today morning and it started back from 13GB. This is so much annoying.



whenever update comes to games when they are downloading , the download restarts even i faced same problem while downloading payday 2........


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 22, 2015)

But there is something unique about gog galaxy. It applies patches in the background while you play. So yday I was playing 1.02 and then later on I went to load a game save and I saw some stating 1.02 and the latest save was with 1.03. I dunno how they achieved it but even steam doesn't have this feature.


----------



## DDIF (May 22, 2015)

GOG Galaxy is very buggy atm. Yesterday while applying the 1.03 patch it started downloading whole 25 GB for me. I had to force quit and start it again to get it back to normal. Verify and Repair option never work for me in GOG Galaxy. They better polish it soon otherwise GOG Downloader was best and should be promoted for the time being.


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> whenever update comes to games when they are downloading , the download restarts even i faced same problem while downloading payday 2........


I should have disabled that auto update option. I didnt know about day 1 patch, otherwise would have done so.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 22, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> GOG Galaxy is very buggy atm. Yesterday while applying the 1.03 patch it started downloading whole 25 GB for me. I had to force quit and start it again to get it back to normal. Verify and Repair option never work for me in GOG Galaxy. They better polish it soon otherwise GOG Downloader was best and should be promoted for the time being.


What do you expect. Its beta. Let it grow up a bit more


----------



## chimera201 (May 22, 2015)

There is also no proper add friend option in GOG Galaxy. Uplay and Origin is better than this.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 22, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> There is also no proper add friend option in GOG Galaxy. Uplay and Origin is better than this.


Give it time. It will be a serious contender to steam I bet. Forget uplay and origin.

Remember its still in beta and it already allows cross platform multiplayer.


----------



## nomad47 (May 22, 2015)

Finally oh finally I got the game. But FML my DVD drive is not reading any DVDs. 
I will need to figure that out.
The T-shirt fits on me...:Mr.green:


----------



## axes2t2 (May 23, 2015)

Gfycat - jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion. Fast, simple gif hosting without size limits.

SFW

No gfy embed ?


----------



## Alok (May 23, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Gfycat - jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion. Fast, simple gif hosting without size limits.
> 
> SFW
> 
> No gfy embed ?


----------



## nomad47 (May 23, 2015)

Finally oh finally, after long wait I have started the game..
With everything at ultra and Hairworks enabled, I am getting some 28-34 FPS with frame rates dipping to 14 in cutscenes sometime. Funny thing is I did not realize the frame rate drop without looking at the FRAPS counter. With all the eye candy cranked up, this game is as beautiful as it can be. None like the Youtube videos we have seen till now pre-release. The shadows on Geralt and Vessimir's face in the initial cutscene just gives the idea about the graphical greatness of the game. But as it seems without Hairworks am getting 46 FPS and I will have to stick to that. Hope AMD comes out with some optimized drivers soon.

Comparison
In Game screenshot
*i.imgur.com/fjbgO2K.png

Screenshot from January 15th gameplay video

*i.imgur.com/efHkBI9.jpg

It's Glorious PC master Race afterall 
On other note, Nvidia did a geat job with Hairworks atleast. The hair seems like that from a shampoo commercial


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Finally oh finally, after long wait I have started the game..
> With everything at ultra and Hairworks enabled, I am getting some 28-34 FPS with frame rates dipping to 14 in cutscenes sometime. Funny thing is I did not realize the frame rate drop without looking at the FRAPS counter. With all the eye candy cranked up, this game is as beautiful as it can be. None like the Youtube videos we have seen till now pre-release. The shadows on Geralt and Vessimir's face in the initial cutscene just gives the idea about the graphical greatness of the game. But as it seems without Hairworks am getting 46 FPS and I will have to stick to that. Hope AMD comes out with some optimized drivers soon.
> 
> Comparison
> ...



PC master race man........


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Finally oh finally, after long wait I have started the game..
> With everything at ultra and Hairworks enabled, I am getting some 28-34 FPS with frame rates dipping to 14 in cutscenes sometime. Funny thing is I did not realize the frame rate drop without looking at the FRAPS counter. With all the eye candy cranked up, this game is as beautiful as it can be. None like the Youtube videos we have seen till now pre-release. The shadows on Geralt and Vessimir's face in the initial cutscene just gives the idea about the graphical greatness of the game. But as it seems without Hairworks am getting 46 FPS and I will have to stick to that. Hope AMD comes out with some optimized drivers soon.
> 
> On other note, Nvidia did a geat job with Hairworks atleast. The hair seems like that from a shampoo commercial



Have you followed this guide : How to run Hairworks on AMD cards without crippling performance : witcher

If not, this will give you a great boost in performance with HairWorks


----------



## nomad47 (May 23, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Have you followed this guide : How to run Hairworks on AMD cards without crippling performance : witcher
> 
> If not, this will give you a great boost in performance with HairWorks


Yeah I did that. But somehow the settings reverted. Will try again after the patch.

BTW has anyone any idea about VSR? How resource hogging is it?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Finally oh finally, after long wait I have started the game..
> With everything at ultra and Hairworks enabled, I am getting some 28-34 FPS with frame rates dipping to 14 in cutscenes sometime. Funny thing is I did not realize the frame rate drop without looking at the FRAPS counter. With all the eye candy cranked up, this game is as beautiful as it can be. None like the Youtube videos we have seen till now pre-release. The shadows on Geralt and Vessimir's face in the initial cutscene just gives the idea about the graphical greatness of the game. But as it seems without Hairworks am getting 46 FPS and I will have to stick to that. Hope AMD comes out with some optimized drivers soon.
> 
> Comparison
> ...


Shampoo hahhaaaa xD


----------



## nomad47 (May 23, 2015)

The GOG galaxy is giving me trouble. 99% times it fails to connect to the internet. And how to download the DLCs without the Galaxy?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> The GOG galaxy is giving me trouble. 99% times it fails to connect to the internet. And how to download the DLCs without the Galaxy?


 download frm gog using ur web browser.


----------



## nomad47 (May 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> download frm gog using ur web browser.



That's the problem. I am unable to find it in GOG. Is it included with the patch?
Else can you give me the link


update:
got it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 23, 2015)

Yo guys what's going on? I am 22 hrs in the game and still only level 8. The high lvl monsters are fooking me. 

Well at least you can respec all you want this time around.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> That's the problem. I am unable to find it in GOG. Is it included with the patch?
> Else can you give me the link


You first need to purchase it in the gog store. It's a free order. Once you purchase it will show up in your tw3 downloads section.

Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The - Free DLC Program â—￾ GOG.com


----------



## nomad47 (May 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You first need to purchase it in the gog store. It's a free order. Once you purchase it will show up in your tw3 downloads section.
> 
> Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The - Free DLC Program â—￾ GOG.com


Yeah. I did not purchase it. BTW what difficulty are you playing? Am playing in the blood and broken bone and the no vitality regeneration is killing me


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Yeah. I did not purchase it. BTW what difficulty are you playing? Am playing in the blood and broken bone and the no vitality regeneration is killing me


Yup same. Anything lower is too easy. Eat a lot of food for regen. Simple. You will find loads f food.


----------



## nomad47 (May 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yup same. Anything lower is too easy. Eat a lot of food for regen. Simple. You will find loads f food.


I am drinking water


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I am drinking water


Am more of a booze kind of guy


----------



## setanjan123 (May 23, 2015)

Loving this game   Sadly have exams next week    *i.imgur.com/xIieric.jpg   *i.imgur.com/ccC5kF8.jpg   *i.imgur.com/HhpTvZt.jpg   *i.imgur.com/xgmcEB7.jpg  *i.imgur.com/MyumHKz.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Loving this game   Sadly have exams next week View attachment 15465View attachment 15466



Upload pics on imgur.com. Attachment feature is broken.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 24, 2015)

Finally Running game with everything Ultra @40 fps avg and with hair works off getting above 50 fps. Will try with new drivers later but heard bad things about it only.


----------



## setanjan123 (May 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Upload pics on imgur.com. Attachment feature is broken.



Thanks for informing . I was wondering why the images werent showing up like everybody else's


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2015)

There is an ability that enables vitality regeneration...Now I don't have to munch Raw meat and drink water every time I leave a fight. 
The crafting mechanics is weird. Not getting ahold at all


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 25, 2015)

The game ran!! It ran!!! Tears to my eyes!! It ran, even on my oldie. Yay!! Playing on low setting, still the graphics is exquisite. My jaws dropped, literally. And everything is so polished. Instant quick save, no shuttering , fluid gameplay. Looks like CDprojeck has taken care of every little detail there is. Apart from the GoG Galaxy nonsense..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> The game ran!! It ran!!! Tears to my eyes!! It ran, even on my oldie. Yay!! Playing on low setting, still the graphics is exquisite. My jaws dropped, literally. And everything is so polished. Instant quick save, no shuttering , fluid gameplay. Looks like CDprojeck has taken care of every little detail there is. Apart from the GoG Galaxy nonsense..



specs ? m9


----------



## nomad47 (May 25, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> The game ran!! It ran!!! Tears to my eyes!! It ran, even on my oldie. Yay!! Playing on low setting, still the graphics is exquisite. My jaws dropped, literally. And everything is so polished. Instant quick save, no shuttering , fluid gameplay. Looks like CDprojeck has taken care of every little detail there is. Apart from the GoG Galaxy nonsense..



Wait, there is a quick save??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> specs ? m9


Intel Q6600, HD7870, 4GB DDR2. 


nomad47 said:


> Wait, there is a quick save??


Yes. f5. Enjoy.


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2015)

Started the game finally after re downloading he game from 10gb mark coz of day 1 patch.

Settings used: 
*1080p*
Textures, Detail, Water-->*Ultra*
Grass, Foliage--> *High*
Shadow, Background characters--> *Medium*
Blur, Motion Blur *OFF*
Sharpening, AA, Bloom, Depth of Field *ON*

Hairworks *OFF*, If I turn them ON, no visible performance drop but cut-scenes lag

Images downscaled to 768p for bandwidth 

*i.imgur.com/kPFCN0H.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/nVRxXtO.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/BA6tpSE.jpg?1


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2015)

What's wrong with water ?


----------



## Alok (May 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> What's wrong with water ?



They said downgrade is inevitable.


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> What's wrong with water ?



They just made it cleaner than our ghar ka aquaguard water


----------



## kapilove77 (May 25, 2015)

Patch 1.04 is out now.

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Patch 1.04 changelog:
Rebinding any key is now available after switching Unlock Bindings option in Options \ Key bindings submenu.
Corrects an issue in the dialog system that might rarely cause dialog looping in scenes.
Fixes an issue with incorrect behavior of Wild Hunt warriors after they were under the influence of Axii sign.
Corrects a bug causing spontaneous combustion of gas clouds.
1280 x 720 resolution is now properly displaying as valid resolution option.
Fixes boat stuttering in cutscenes.
Texture rendering quality for high / ultra presets improved.
Further improvements in NVIDIA Hairworks performance.
A few additional Gwent cards are now available in the Prologue area.
Fixes an issue where users with usernames using non-latin characters were unable to import saves from Witcher 2.
Overall stability and performance improvements.
Fixes related to alt + tabbing and minimizing game window.
Game icon updated.
Enlarges the size of the loot pop-up window in the UI.
Fixes an issue where, in certain circumstances, the comparison window could be displayed outside of game borders in the UI.
Upgrading set items no longer destroys sockets.
Small UI tweaks for Gwent.
Corrects some missing translations in localized versions.


----------



## sarthak96 (May 25, 2015)

Hey everyone, can you confirm if the game world slows down at lower fps( <30 ) instead of stuttering like dmc4,arkham series. If so, at what minimum fps does it run at the correct speed. My laptop will run it at 25-30fps according to youtube.


----------



## Alok (May 25, 2015)

sarthak96 said:


> Hey everyone, can you confirm if the game world slows down at lower fps( <30 ) instead of stuttering like dmc4,arkham series. If so, at what minimum fps does it run at the correct speed. My laptop will run it at 25-30fps according to youtube.



this game is playable on lower fps as there is less to none stuttering so far. I'm playing on laptop below min specs


----------



## quicky008 (May 26, 2015)

i am facing a strange issue with witcher 3-the game was running fine initially but after a few days,it stopped working for no apparent reason ie when i click on the game's icon on the desktop,nothing happened.I tried to start the game from the installation directory but it was of no use,the situation was the same after installing patch 1.03 but after installing 1.04 the game did start and i was able to play it for a while.But after quitting the game and trying to start it again,the game is no longer working like before.Does anyone know why its happening?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> There is an ability that enables vitality regeneration...Now I don't have to munch Raw meat and drink water every time I leave a fight.
> The crafting mechanics is weird. Not getting ahold at all


Don't waste an ability point and slot to that skill (sun and stars i think). Get active quen to highest level. It will heal you as enemies hit the shield. And if you have explosive quen as well then it will explode on breaking knocking back your enemies and leaving you with full health


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2015)

Going by the amount of patches, I'll wait a few months before buying and playing the game. I prefer a complete product.


----------



## Pasapa (May 26, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Going by the amount of patches, I'll wait a few months before buying and playing the game. I prefer a complete product.


Well, it is a complete game. No way a game can be completely perfect at release especially a game of this size.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Well, it is a complete game. No way a game can be completely perfect at release especially a game of this size.


Yup true. If software products were perfect there wouldn't be jobs 

No matter how long you wait it will never be perfect.

And as of now, you can finish the game just fine no problem. Those patches are mainly focusing on graphics due to the downgrade fiasco.


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2015)

And because of these reasons I usually play when the maintainance phase is over for the game from developers.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2015)

gameranand said:


> And because of these reasons I usually play when the maintainance phase is over for the game from developers.


That is your personal preference. You anyway had no hype for tw3 so its understandable - the wait I mean. For the others like me , a single day wait is impossible 

So bugs or no bugs who cares...


----------



## quicky008 (May 26, 2015)

Has anyone faced the problem of the game not starting at all, even after repeated attempts?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Has anyone faced the problem of the game not starting at all, even after repeated attempts?



Ajob byapar.... :/

Nope. I dunno about the others facing problems with galaxy as well, but it works flawlessly for me.

No bugs so far. Getting achievements. Its tracking my game time. Update games automatically in the background while I play. Don't even have to stop playing for update. And game launches within a minute.

Constant 60fps on med at 1080p with an 860m

There are in game bugs though but that is understandable.

Does you system meet min. requirements?


----------



## DDIF (May 26, 2015)

gameranand said:


> And because of these reasons I usually play when the maintainance phase is over for the game from developers.


There aren't many bugs, the patches mostly add functionality and support for changing keys and support for gfx cards.
And believe me buddy you do wanna play this game as soon as you come back. I will share my library with you, this is awesome game. And the difficulty settings are to your perfect liking.


----------



## iittopper (May 26, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Going by the amount of patches, I'll wait a few months before buying and playing the game. I prefer a complete product.



Good decision . Cd projekt games contains lot of bugs and witcher 3 is no exception . Just few more patches + mod support kit and you will get definitive experience .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Good decision . Cd projekt games contains lot of bugs and witcher 3 is no exception . Just few more patches + mod support kit and you will get definitive experience .


You are talking as if other developers create perfect games. Show me one game with zero bugs. Its impossible. Being an industrial product developer myself, I can say its near impossible to have no bugs no matter how careful you are.

And project this scale.... Need I say more?

The experience now itself is no less than definitive; buddy.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That is your personal preference. You anyway had no hype for tw3 so its understandable - the wait I mean. For the others like me , a single day wait is impossible
> 
> So bugs or no bugs who cares...


He already has a huge backlog list to complete and Witcher 3 is added in the queue.



aniketdawn.89 said:


> You are talking as if other developers create perfect games. . Being an industrial product developer myself, I can say its near impossible to have no bugs no matter how careful you are.
> Show me one game with zero bugs. Its impossible


I agree bugs are there..but I have played many games and found no bugs (whole play through was smooth) may be bcoz I am not a game tester and casual gamer.


----------



## iittopper (May 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You are talking as if other developers create perfect games. Show me one game with zero bugs. Its impossible. Being an industrial product developer myself, I can say its near impossible to have no bugs no matter how careful you are.
> 
> And project this scale.... Need I say more?
> 
> The experience now itself is no less than definitive; buddy.



Well i am saying this generally for all game . The experience get much better after mods + update + new display driver etc . If you have bought witcher 1 and witcher 2 at launch , you must have known how buggy the game was till they released new updates . Thats why we got enchanced edition for both the game . 

Witcher 3 is massive and therefore will have bugs . There are many people who are facing clunky control , crashing on nvidia 9XX GPU , hairwork massive fps drop , game breaking bug . So its best to wait till they sort out most of the major problem . 

I have also bought it day1 and haven't faced any major bugs or crash . But there are lots of people who are getting it .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> He already has a huge backlog list to complete and Witcher 3 is added in the queue.
> 
> 
> I agree bugs are there..but I have played many games and found no bugs (whole play through was smooth) may be bcoz I am not a game tester and casual gamer.


I know of his backlog.  don't all of us have that?

As far as the other matter, you say you are a casual gamer. Well tw3 with its current bugs should be fine for you then. No game breaking bugs. At least not like some games I have played in the past that were just unplayable due to the bugs.


----------



## setanjan123 (May 26, 2015)

Guys who are having problems with the game starting make sure FRAPS isn't running in the background. Quit it and then start the game. This is what happened with me at least


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2015)

Are yaar don't take this wrong way. I totally respect CDPR and love them for their work. The thing is that I always prefer to play games when their development and maintaitance is over partly because of my crossfire setup and partly because I like to play games with all the DLCs and everything.

 [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]
Thanks bade bhaiya.  Will contact you after when I come back.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Well i am saying this generally for all game . The experience get much better after mods + update + new display driver etc . If you have bought witcher 1 and witcher 2 at launch , you must have known how buggy the game was till they released new updates . Thats why we got enchanced edition for both the game .
> .



Well not to appear rude or anything the *Enhanced* edition didn't signify a bug free game. They actually changed the UI & stuff much like what Valve does with Dota 2 updates & stuff.  What it actually meant is this:



> At Game Developers Conference 2008, CD Projekt RED announced an enhanced version of the game which was released on 16 September 2008. The significant changes featured in the enhanced version are over 200 new animations, additional NPC models and recoloring of generic NPC models as well as monsters, vastly expanded and corrected dialogues in translated versions, improved stability, redesigned inventory system and load times reduced by roughly 80%.[16][17][18] In addition, all bugs are said to be fixed and the game manual completely overhauled. There are also two new adventures available to play through: Side Effects and The Price of Neutrality. A new option is to mix and match ten different languages of voice and subtitles. For instance, players can now choose to play the game with Polish voices and English subtitles. Other featured languages are Russian, Italian, French, Spanish, German, Czech, Hungarian and Chinese.



Source


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 26, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Good decision . *Cd projekt games contains lot of bugs* and witcher 3 is no exception . Just few more patches + mod support kit and you will get definitive experience .



Jesus man! How can you say that ? And no product is ever bug free. Even DOTA, which was created so many years back, is being updated regularly for bug. 


Damn it , WItcher! You used axii on me to make me a CDP fanboi.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Jesus man! How can you say that ? And no product is ever bug free. Even DOTA, which was created so many years back, is being updated regularly for bug.
> 
> 
> Damn it , WItcher! You used axii on me to make me a CDP fanboi.


Calm down roach 

He is just a drowner.... Hasn't seen the world in its full glory  hence the naivety....


----------



## iittopper (May 26, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Jesus man! How can you say that ? And no product is ever bug free. Even DOTA, which was created so many years back, is being updated regularly for bug.
> 
> 
> Damn it , WItcher! You used axii on me to make me a CDP fanboi.



clearly you haven't played witcher 2 on first day . Anyways i am out of it . peace


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 26, 2015)

iittopper said:


> clearly you haven't played witcher 2 on first day . Anyways i am out of it . peace


Tried skyrim on day 1? 

Compare that to tw3 day 1 is pretty good I would say. Ignoring the graphical downgrade etc. From purely a gameplay point of view.


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2015)

What are you guys discussing about?

It seem as if both parties are saying almost same thing but cant figure out.


----------



## snap (May 26, 2015)

need hsr for english lessons


----------



## isenberg (May 26, 2015)

WItcher 3 Griffin hunt on AMD Phenom II X4 965 be @ 3.4 Ghz, 4 GB DDR2 Ram and AMD Radeon HD 6850 :
[YOUTUBE]
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J6P4Tz2Q0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nomad47 (May 27, 2015)

Why did CDPR had to include this Gwent Card game. As if the Withcher 3 was not addictive already


----------



## DDIF (May 27, 2015)

May be you guys know this already but Witcher 3 lest you simulate your Wtcher 2 save data when you get to Vizima.
If you don't have Witcher 2 save games and have selected "Simulate Witcher 2 Saves" when starting Witcher 3, then you have the option to make critical choices through an interview of events in Vizima.
Just got there and made my choices.
PS: Still on Level 3, game's difficulty and leveling mechanics are very good.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 27, 2015)

I am thinking of buying The Witcher books by
Andrzej Sapkowski 

Imma real witcher geek now! 

Playing The series from TW1EE and importing the saves to TW2 just for minor differences. Then repeating the process for TW3. Then reading TW books when not playing the game. Getting Wolf tattoo in shoulder. Reading the TW3 map and drooling. Calling my friends Dh'one. Admiring Geralts amazing abs and womenizing power. Nearly a century and old and still banging. Hell Yeah!!! Unicorn style!!
You go, Geralt!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> May be you guys know this already but Witcher 3 lest you simulate your Wtcher 2 save data when you get to Vizima.
> If you don't have Witcher 2 save games and have selected "Simulate Witcher 2 Saves" when starting Witcher 3, then you have the option to make critical choices through an interview of events in Vizima.
> Just got there and made my choices.
> PS: Still on Level 3, game's difficulty and leveling mechanics are very good.


Yes this a known feature disclosed by cdpr a month before release. To help those who haven't played the first two games 

And tell you what, if you let some characters live I'm tw2 you gonna have specific quests with them. And if you had killed them, well you get the flow.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> May be you guys know this already but Witcher 3 lest you simulate your Wtcher 2 save data when you get to Vizima.
> If you don't have Witcher 2 save games and have selected "Simulate Witcher 2 Saves" when starting Witcher 3, then you have the option to make critical choices through an interview of events in Vizima.
> Just got there and made my choices.
> PS: Still on Level 3, game's difficulty and leveling mechanics are very good.


Im still at orchid city and lvl1, I want to do that lvl 2 quest regarding some demon hunt iirc. Where can i level up without proceeding to yennefer quest?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I am thinking of buying The Witcher books by
> Andrzej Sapkowski
> 
> Imma real witcher geek now!
> ...


Witcher geek since 07   

The part where ciri is a daughter to a cursed guy who later becomes the emperor of milfgard


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Im still at orchid city and lvl1, I want to do that lvl 2 quest regarding some demon hunt iirc. Where can i level up without proceeding to yennefer quest?


Just keep doing all other quests. Kill bandits, destroy monster nests, get to places of power, play gwent . Max level u can reach in white orchard is 4 BTW.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2015)

50 hours into the game and still only level 15. Damn. Level 70 seems impossible now. Side quests often yield 25 xp each only :/


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Just keep doing all other quests. Kill bandits, destroy monster nests, get to places of power, play gwent . Max level u can reach in white orchard is 4 BTW.



I cant destroy nests coz of bomb requirement. Can i purchase those bombs in shops? And I lost 1st match in Gwent. Nice game though, reminded me of Yu Gi Oh


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I cant destroy nests coz of bomb requirement. Can i purchase those bombs in shops? And I lost 1st match in Gwent. Nice game though, reminded me of Yu Gi Oh


You should have samun and grapeshot by default. No need to purchase those. Just craft them once with required ingredients. If you don't have the ingredients then buy them.

And then go dropping them bombs!


----------



## Alok (May 27, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I cant destroy nests coz of bomb requirement. Can i purchase those bombs in shops? And I lost 1st match in Gwent. Nice game though, reminded me of Yu Gi Oh



craft grapeshots. no need to buy.


----------



## nomad47 (May 27, 2015)

Are you guys playing the game according to level? Like the suggested level for quests? And I have diagrams for some sleek armor and swords. But sadly am level 5 only..and those are for level12+..
But am getting really distracted by Gwent..spent the entire day playing Gwent and collecting cards in Velen.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Are you guys playing the game according to level? Like the suggested level for quests? And I have diagrams for some sleek armor and swords. But sadly am level 5 only..and those are for level12+..
> But am getting really distracted by Gwent..spent the entire day playing Gwent and collecting cards in Velen.


I usually target quest some 3 levels above me. Tried ones that are even higher but got butchered bad. Currently level 15 and I took 50 hours of questing to be there. And that too no gwent time yet. Got the full Griffin school set.

Now I got a few diagrams for the enhanced Griffin set as well but the enhanced Griffin silver sword is guarded by a level 20 gargoyle and it is literally tearing geralt's beard 

There is a guy north east of oxenfurt who has all bomb and potion recipes BTW. You can save a lot of trouble and buy all of them from him. You are welcome


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2015)

do post your gameplay time once you finish the game


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2015)

Anyone still able to beat the baron in gwent yet? The guy is a legend! You have to beat him before you do main quest because...



Spoiler



baron commits suicide after ladies of the wood quest based on one of your decisions


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Witcher geek since 07
> 
> The part where ciri is a daughter to a cursed guy who later becomes the emperor of milfgard





Spoiler



So, Emhyr IS the dog faced guy from the first book? Haven't finished it yet, so don't reply with any major spoilers please!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So, Emhyr IS the dog faced guy from the first book?


Duny and pavetta right? Enjoy finding out the rest


----------



## nomad47 (May 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anyone still able to beat the baron in gwent yet? The guy is a legend! You have to beat him before you do main quest because...



Lol..trust me, he is the easiest of the lot. The rest requires very thorough thinking. BTW am taking the game slowly. Killed some level 10 bandits when I was level 4. Took a lot of Raw flesh and Swalllow to achieve that. In fact Geralt got diarrhea after all that raw flesh 

Done with Velen Gwent. Now time for Jenny O Woods and griffin school treasure hunt.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Lol..trust me, he is the easiest of the lot. The rest requires very thorough thinking. BTW am taking the game slowly. Killed some level 10 bandits when I was level 4. Took a lot of Raw flesh and Swalllow to achieve that. In fact Geralt got diarrhea after all that raw flesh
> 
> Done with Velen Gwent. Now time for Jenny O Woods and griffin school treasure hunt.


Be sure to give jenny a kiss. Else she wont do you


----------



## nomad47 (May 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Be sure to give jenny a kiss. Else she wont do you



I have tried once. Tried to oil her you know. ****ed me pretty bad


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I have tried once. Tried to oil her you know. ****ed me pretty bad


See. That's y I say use lubes. Not oils man!


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2015)

Im level 1, got 3 point in ability chart via Stones of power. Now I was able to kill many lvl 5 monsters and a lvl 7 wraith who was guarding some treasure.


But I cant kill that lvl 2 noonwraith from that quest. What to do?


----------



## Alok (May 27, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Im level 1, got 3 point in ability chart via Stones of power. Now I was able to kill many lvl 5 monsters and a lvl 7 wraith who was guarding some treasure.
> 
> 
> But I cant kill that lvl 2 noonwraith from that quest. What to do?



just use yarden and it will die like an ant.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> just use yarden and it will die like an ant.



Tried Yarden, she just moves out of circle


----------



## Alok (May 27, 2015)

you'll have to lure her. hit immediately when it comes in circle then dodge. I'm plying on hardest difficulty and it took 9-10 hit.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2015)

Hmm, Im playing on 2nd last difficulty. Will try it out.

How does Yarden works? I thought the effects of slow are continuous as long as enemy remains in circle. Also, I leveled up my Igni and Quen


----------



## Alok (May 27, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Hmm, Im playing on 2nd last difficulty. Will try it out.
> 
> How does Yarden works? I thought the effects of slow are continuous as long as enemy remains in circle. Also, I leveled up my Igni and Quen



actually it works different on noonwraith. It forces noonwraith to take material form so that your silver sword can cause damage.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2015)

Oh I see, thanks


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> actually it works different on noonwraith. It forces noonwraith to take material form so that your silver sword can cause damage.


You need it for all wraith for that matter... Even normal wraiths go transparent when they go on their attack frenzy.


----------



## Alok (May 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You need it for all wraith for that matter... Even normal wraiths go transparent when they go on their attack frenzy.



I didn't read about normal one in bestiary


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> I didn't read about normal one in bestiary


Well you should. Cz when you find yourself surrounded by 4 wraiths in a small corridor like it happened to me when getting the griffin set diagrams. Got raped at least 4 times.... :/


----------



## nomad47 (May 28, 2015)

So last night I sat down for questing. And somewhere in the middle i ended up playing Gwent all the way to Novigrad


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 28, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> So last night I sat down for questing. And somewhere in the middle i ended up playing Gwent all the way to Novigrad


Damn, I have such a bad card collection that petty innkeeps beat me. Hence I don't play Gwent at all. :/


----------



## nomad47 (May 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Damn, I have such a bad card collection that petty innkeeps beat me. Hence I don't play Gwent at all. :/


My northern deck is pretty strong. Ploughed my way and completed the innkeeper's quest. Had build a even stronger Nilfgardian deck. Will start playing it today. And I have a pretty promising Monsters deck, which is not complete yet. It might be the strongest deck once I complete it.

But today its the day of steel and silver. Now I have to travel all the way back to velen.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 28, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> My northern deck is pretty strong. Ploughed my way and completed the innkeeper's quest. Had build a even stronger Nilfgardian deck. Will start playing it today. And I have a pretty promising Monsters deck, which is not complete yet. It might be the strongest deck once I complete it.
> 
> But today its the day of steel and silver. Now I have to travel all the way back to velen.


Dude how much time do you have for gametime? I spend most of my day in office :/


----------



## nomad47 (May 28, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Dude how much time do you have for gametime? I spend most of my day in office :/


Less than you I think. I play one or two hours daily


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

I only played one match of Gwent. But used all cards in round 1, hence the loss. didnt read the rules properly.


----------



## Alok (May 28, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I only played one match of Gwent. But used all cards in round 1, hence the loss. didnt read the rules properly.



Same here but I played again and beat him.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

Are the Gwent cards avb via shops only? Or we win some cards in Gwent matches as well? Any other source?


----------



## Alok (May 28, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Are the Gwent cards avb via shops only? Or we win some cards in Gwent matches as well? Any other source?



most powerful cards in the game are accessible by defeating random npc in side quests or random guys while exploring.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2015)

How to play Gwent game? Any guide?


----------



## nomad47 (May 28, 2015)

bssunil said:


> How to play Gwent game? Any guide?


Its simple, if you know the rules. Search for the rules on net and practice


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Its simple, if you know the rules. Search for the rules on net and practice



If you can provide me with the rules I will practice buddy...


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 28, 2015)

Man, why did CDPR have to insert this stupid card game into the Witcher universe!? I hate card games, only one I ever enjoyed playing was WWF trump cards!


----------



## nomad47 (May 28, 2015)

bssunil said:


> If you can provide me with the rules I will practice buddy...


There are three combat units. Melee, ranged and siege. Place them in their respective slots. There are different weather cards that effect the respective units. Be aware it affects both sides.  
Hero cards are immune to these effects. There are three rounds in each game. Anyone winning two rounds wins the game. And a round is won by the player having highest point


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Man, why did CDPR have to insert this stupid card game into the Witcher universe!? I hate card games, only one I ever enjoyed playing was WWF trump cards!



+1 to this.


----------



## nomad47 (May 29, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Man, why did CDPR have to insert this stupid card game into the Witcher universe!? I hate card games, only one I ever enjoyed playing was WWF trump cards!





bssunil said:


> +1 to this.



Dudes, its one of the most addictive thing of W3....
You wil love it once you get a hold of it

- - - Updated - - -

Guys how do you track gametime in GOG galaxy. Mine shows nothing. And whatever you do, do not read the achievements list in the Galaxy client. Contains major spoilers. Damn, why did not CDPR made them secret, so that the story is not spoiled.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 29, 2015)

I am getting a constant 30fps with my gtx 750ti.


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2015)

Finally started it, I'm not getting the hang of the combat system at all...


----------



## Alok (May 29, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Finally started it, I'm not getting the hang of the combat system at all...



dodge dodge sign hit hit hit ...repeat


----------



## avinandan012 (May 29, 2015)

got i7 5820K + MSI GTX 980 but only a 1366 x 768 monitor  no money for monitor. Completed Witcher 1. Witcher 2 50%


----------



## nomad47 (May 29, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> got i7 5820K + MSI GTX 980 but only a 1366 x 768 monitor  no money for monitor. Completed Witcher 1. Witcher 2 50%


Gift me the setup.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 29, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Gift me the setup.


you already have a good setup


----------



## 007 (May 29, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> got i7 5820K + MSI GTX 980 but only a 1366 x 768 monitor  no money for monitor. Completed Witcher 1. Witcher 2 50%


How much dmg for the 980?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 29, 2015)

Crafting is pretty easy in this game, easier than DA :I, but not so rewarding as well.


----------



## iittopper (May 29, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Finally started it, I'm not getting the hang of the combat system at all...



It will take time but you will get much better as you progress .


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2015)

Can we cook all that raw edible meat we gather?


----------



## Alok (May 29, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Can we cook all that raw edible meat we gather?



no you can't. eat raw


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2015)

Aww


----------



## iittopper (May 29, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/eppCzJd.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 29, 2015)

^Eat it raw, maybe ?

Them witcher contracts are pretty ploughing difficult on broken bones difficulty. Need to get about two levels higher than the recommended. And monsters regenerating health is so ploughing annoying. lvl 10.9 now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 29, 2015)

*Beautiful World of The Witcher*


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2015)

cheat codes


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2015)

I'd rather die than use cheat codes. I shall never disobey the gamers code of conduct.


----------



## nomad47 (May 29, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> I'd rather die than use cheat codes. I shall never disobey the gamers code of conduct.


Amen to that. My strategy is roll and roll, stab in the back, quen, roll and roll


----------



## Alok (May 29, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Amen to that. My strategy is roll and roll, stab in the back, quen, roll and roll



Mine is step back hit igni step back hit igni
rolling makes dizzy


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2015)

Mine is Quen before fight, no cooldown, then igni, hit hit hit, roll roll, strafe, igni, hit hit hit, drink water/ eat bread


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 30, 2015)

Well you should use quen only with certain monsters like foglets. Try using yrden sometimes. And aard fr flying enemies. Igni for pretty much anything. And did I forget axii, the overpowered beast for single enemies/bosses. And if say one of the foes catches fire, just toss a dragons breath and see the others catch fire. Use your imagination


----------



## nomad47 (May 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well you should use quen only with certain monsters like foglets. Try using yrden sometimes. And aard fr flying enemies. Igni for pretty much anything. And did I forget axii, the overpowered beast for single enemies/bosses. And if say one of the foes catches fire, just toss a dragons breath and see the others catch fire. Use your imagination


For flying beasts use your crossbow. Works like a charm


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2015)

Guys I have tons of alchemy and crafting stuff in bag, but I dunno what is important. Since Im running out of space, what should I sell first and what should i save?

I sold those ruby/emerald/gold dust and ornaments.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 30, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Guys I have tons of alchemy and crafting stuff in bag, but I dunno what is important. Since Im running out of space, what should I sell first and what should i save?
> 
> I sold those ruby/emerald/gold dust and ornaments.



you can straight away brew swallow and grapeshot if you have the right ingredients, hybrid oil, spectre oil, cat. If you have the schematics right, you can go to two of the armourers in orchard to make yourself some good armor, and two steel swords and one silver sword, a hunting boot. The crafting materials will just suffice these at this level in the game.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2015)

But what about not so important ingredients/materials? I wanna sell some, since bag status is 50/60


----------



## Alok (May 30, 2015)

Piyush said:


> But what about not so important ingredients/materials? I wanna sell some, since bag status is 50/60



sell things that you can get easily like herbs


----------



## sam_738844 (May 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> sell things that you can get easily like herbs



exactly...common herbs specially, if you pay a visit to the herbalists cottage..you will know which herbs are abundant and which are relatively rare.


----------



## nomad47 (May 30, 2015)

Found out last night that there is another Griffin in the game. Level 24. So the Griffin video that was released pre-launch was actually this Griffin I suppose. Can't wait to fight it


----------



## Pasapa (May 30, 2015)

It seems that AMD released their new drivers , anybody using it yet? It is said to improve performance by 10% in witcher 3..


----------



## nomad47 (May 30, 2015)

Piyush said:


> But what about not so important ingredients/materials? I wanna sell some, since bag status is 50/60


You can buy saddlebags to increase inventory capacity. Mine is 130 now


----------



## quicky008 (May 30, 2015)

How can i defeat the final boss in "wandering in the dark" mission?He's quite a formidable opponent and kills me everytime.I am playing the game at medium difficulty.


----------



## chimera201 (May 31, 2015)

^That axe wild hunt wala guy, after golem? If medium difficulty is "Story and Sword" then that boss is too easy. Killed him in the first try.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 31, 2015)

Anyone tried out the free DLCs ?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 1, 2015)

The thread is silent today. BTW while doing main quests, Geralt levels up pretty quick. Now I have a bunch of ability points and I don't know where to spend them. 
The game is easy and not as punishing as witcher 2 was. 

The devs has increased the dps of swords and also monster health. I remember Carmé one late game sword of witcher 2 has a 60-70 DPS. In witcher 3 any basic sword has that amount of dps


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 1, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> The thread is silent today. BTW while doing main quests, Geralt levels up pretty quick. Now I have a bunch of ability points and I don't know where to spend them.
> The game is easy and not as punishing as witcher 2 was.
> 
> The devs has increased the dps of swords and also monster health. I remember Carmé one late game sword of witcher 2 has a 60-70 DPS. In witcher 3 any basic sword has that amount of dps


Game is well balanced. Even if you are say level 15 a group of level 8 wolves can kill you easily if you are sloppy. On the other hand if you are good, you can kill high level monsters regardless of your level. E.g I was level 16 and went and did the ancient leshen quest. Beast was level 26. Took me some 20 mins to kill him but I did it in one go


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 1, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> How can i defeat the final boss in "wandering in the dark" mission?He's quite a formidable opponent and kills me everytime.I am playing the game at medium difficulty.



If you're talking about Nithral follow this:

Buff yourself with a Swallow Potion, use Quen Sign as often as possible, and employ Thunderbolt, as well as heavy attacks, which pierce his armor.

When Nithral attempts to heal (inside his magic bubble), do not attack him or face losing around 10 percent of your own health, as well as being knocked back. Nithral heals three percent of his health every two seconds, but stops healing and emerges from this protection when his underlings (the other warriors and hounds) are slain. So, kill his summoned minions as fast as you can, to keep Nithral from healing as quickly as possible; making him easier to defeat.


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2015)

Am new to the Witcher series. Is it mandatory to play Witcher 1 to start with Witcher 2 and 3?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> Am new to the Witcher series. Is it mandatory to play Witcher 1 to start with Witcher 2 and 3?



watch story till now in youtube, start witcher 3. Nuff Said.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> Am new to the Witcher series. Is it mandatory to play Witcher 1 to start with Witcher 2 and 3?



i have played only Witcher 2 but I think one shud play part 1 & 2 first to get a grip on story


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> Am new to the Witcher series. Is it mandatory to play Witcher 1 to start with Witcher 2 and 3?


If you do like tw3 then do give the prequels a try. Not because u need to, but you should for the sake of knowing the full set of events.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 1, 2015)

Some one explain me how does 'round passing' work in Gwent? When someone passes the round shouldn't the winner be declared immediately? If not then when does the winner get declared?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 1, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Some one explain me how does 'round passing' work in Gwent? When someone passes the round shouldn't the winner be declared immediately? If not then when does the winner get declared?


The other player can keep playing after one has passed or can pass and the highest scorer of the round will win the round.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow that voice of the singer in the inn in the quest broken flowers. I can hear it again and again


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 1, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> The other player can keep playing after one has passed or can pass and the highest scorer of the round will win the round.



How/When does the round end?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 1, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> How/When does the round end?


When both the players have passed or one has exhausted his cards, after the other has passed.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 1, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> When both the players have passed or one has exhausted his cards, after the other has passed.



I don't remember correctly but something like this happened to me:

Opponent: 20
Me : 21

opponent: passes the round
Me: I want to save cards for next round so i pass the round. I should win right?

Opponent gets to play cards again! WTF?


----------



## Alok (Jun 1, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> I don't remember correctly but something like this happened to me:
> 
> Opponent: 20
> Me : 21
> ...



you missed count   round was not over


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 1, 2015)

What is count?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 1, 2015)

I am in the Bath House in Novigrad in the mission "Get the Junior"...

Where is everybody?


----------



## sarthak96 (Jun 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> this game is playable on lower fps as there is less to none stuttering so far. I'm playing on laptop below min specs


what are your specs,fps?


----------



## Alok (Jun 1, 2015)

sarthak96 said:


> what are your specs,fps?



770m haswell laptop. 20-22 fps.


----------



## sarthak96 (Jun 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> 770m haswell laptop. 20-22 fps.



20-22fps at 1080p right? BTW I have a much worse one, gt755m. Hoping for 768p,25fps


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2015)

sarthak96 said:


> 20-22fps at 1080p right? BTW I have a much worse one, gt755m. Hoping for 768p,25fps



yes. btw fps increased to 30 with nvidia's new driver 353.06


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> yes. btw fps increased to 30 with nvidia's new driver 353.06


Only 20 fps on 770m? Are you on ultra?

I get 60+ fps on 860m at med to high with only hairworks off at 1080p.

Is it coz 860m is maxwell?


----------



## sarthak96 (Jun 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> yes. btw fps increased to 30 with nvidia's new driver 353.06



Yeah many are claiming great improvements with the new driver with kepler optimizations


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> only 20 fps on 770m? Are you on ultra?
> 
> I get 60+ fps on 860m at med to high with only hairworks off at 1080p.
> 
> Is it coz 860m is maxwell?



yes 

btw now its good with new drivers.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 2, 2015)

try to play with  30+fps even if you have to decrease the setting to low . 

Also do each side quest only gives 50exp ?  Too low .


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 2, 2015)

iittopper said:


> try to play with  30+fps even if you have to decrease the setting to low .
> 
> Also do each side quest only gives 50exp ?  Too low .


The main quests give way too much xp. You will level up like anything if you do the main quest


----------



## iittopper (Jun 2, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> The main quests give way too much xp. You will level up like anything if you do the main quest



yeah i am doing the early mission where we have to take royal griffin . It tells me to have atleast level 3 . Thats why i am levelling up doing side quest but they give very low xp .


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 2, 2015)

iittopper said:


> yeah i am doing the early mission where we have to take royal griffin . It tells me to have atleast level 3 . Thats why i am levelling up doing side quest but they give very low xp .


Easily beatable at level 2. You can get two very good early swords here. The serpentine Steel and Serpentine Silver Sword. Acquire the schematics, craft and then go hunting. The griffin is easy if you dodge properly.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 2, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Easily beatable at level 2. You can get two very good early swords here. The serpentine Steel and Serpentine Silver Sword. Acquire the schematics, craft and then go hunting. The griffin is easy if you dodge properly.



Cool thanks .


----------



## rowdy (Jun 2, 2015)

ARe there any good $#R#% sex in t his game. I would love to y@n* at them. shhhshh hhhhhhhh.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have acquired the enhanced set of griffin school gear. Have anybody acquired the superior and master crafted diagrams?
Also I have not found any other school's gear


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 3, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I have acquired the enhanced set of griffin school gear. Have anybody acquired the superior and master crafted diagrams?
> Also I have not found any other school's gear


Already crafted enhanced for Griffin and cat schools. Basic bear set. Currently level 19.

You can buy the maps for diagram locations from random merchants. Or you can just go to those places and get the diagrams 

You can refer to the net to find their locations. I unknowing got diagrams for the superior Ursine set while I don't even have the basic and enhanced diagrams


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 3, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Cool thanks .


The temerian set is better IMO. And if you do all side quests in white orchard before killing griffin you will already be at level 4.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 3, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Already crafted enhanced for Griffin and cat schools. Basic bear set. Currently level 19.
> 
> You can buy the maps for diagram locations from random merchants. Or you can just go to those places and get the diagrams
> 
> You can refer to the net to find their locations. I unknowing got diagrams for the superior Ursine set while I don't even have the basic and enhanced diagrams


I have the superior Ursine. I found them at level 3 or 4. 
And I will not google. I will earn it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2015)

Use imgur man


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2015)

Damn I want to sail to skellige..but so many side quests left in Novigrad to complete


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 5, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Damn I want to sail to skellige..but so many side quests left in Novigrad to complete



I already went to Skellige despite having many side quests left in Novigrad...

Maybe I will complete them later...


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 5, 2015)

1.05 Patch is out!

 The update on PS4 checks in at 500MB, with the PC version reportedly 248.4MB. While we're still awaiting full patch notes, the list of noteworthy improvements can be found below:

    Geralt will not longer interact with candles near chests and other interactive elements. 
    General stability and performance improvements
    Significantly Enlarged GUI and HUD elements (including fonts) on consoles and slightly on PC.
    Improved camera smoothness
    Performance improvements during some cutscenes.
    Fixed case where game was crashing on loading a save in certain situations
    Various bug fixes and user experience improvements in GUI panels.
    Fixed issue where some players were unable to run after Wandering in the Dark quest
    Fixed issue where players were unable to talk to Eight after the Lord of Undvik quest
    Too many wild hunt minions were spawned during Ciri's Story: Fleeing the Bog quest.
    Fixed issue where Keira could sometimes fall under terrain during Wandering in the Dark quest
    Fixed issue where Player was unable to move freely during Blindingly Obvious quest
    Fixed issue where Player was unable to activate portal during Wandering in the Dark quest
    Fixed issue where Player could get trapped in Turseach castle ruins
    Fixed issue where Roche was not present at Hanged Man's tree during Eye for an Eye quest
    Fixed issue where Player was unable to talk or interact with certain NPCs
    Fixed issue where Sirens in quest Lord of Undvik could be invulnerable.
    Fixed issue where player was unable to use certain actions after Carnal Sins quest
    Fixed issue where Geralt was sometimes unable to mount Roach
    Fixed issue where some players where experiencing infinite loading screen during King's Gambit quest.
    Fixed issue where Simun was not properly spawned in An Unpaid Debt quest
    Fixed issue where player might have had a progression break after choosing certain dialogue option when talking to Dijkstra in Count Reuven's Treasure quest
    The Pyres of Novigrad quest is of course going to be fixed as well as the XP glitch.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2015)

Well galaxy client is downloading 552MB


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 5, 2015)

Downloading separately 282.59 mb.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2015)

How many witchers died playing the game ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 6, 2015)

Faun said:


> How many witchers died playing the game ?



22 witchers died until now...

[h=1]The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Launch Trailer ("Go Your Way")[/h]


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2015)

My favourite quest is high stakes Gwent... absolutely loved it, im so addicted to gwent


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 6, 2015)

First this happened. when CDPR was asked about the unlimited money exploit in white orchard, where a player can kill the cows, sell their hides, meditate for two hours and repeat, they replied:



> Nilfgaardian representatives are currently investigating the issue and exploring ideas to address the rapid influx of cow hides on the marketplace of White Orchard.
> 
> Sustained cow slaughter may influence local economy and job market by allowing an unnaturally fast accumulation of goods, and also produces an undesirable effect of breaking gamer immersion, Said Bobbe Malinka, Senior Scribe, Nilfgaard Press Department. All instances of poaching will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of Nilfgaardian law, so cow exploiters better be on the lookout. We don't want any beef, but we have zero tolerance for such behavior.



Now the latest patch introduces (spawns) a very high level monster when anyone tries to use this exploit. This monster is nearly impossible to kill for the low level players. And at high levels money is not a problem. A funny way to deal with an exploit.
After all CDPR has a good sense of humor.

Witcher 3 Fixes Money Exploit By Adding Cow Army


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 8, 2015)

The Witcher 3 - How to Increase Performance on NVIDIA GPUs

- - - Updated - - -

Perfect Vision Mod


----------



## warfreak (Jun 8, 2015)

Surprised to see i am getting a playable ~30 FPS on my old card.



Spoiler


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2015)

warfreak said:


> Surprised to see i am getting a playable ~30 FPS on my old card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Old enough to drink ?


----------



## warfreak (Jun 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Old enough to drink ?



In terms of desktop graphics technology, yes. I have an AMD HD7770 which was an entry level card 3 years back!

I am impressed by the work put in by the developers in optimizing the game. 

On paper, it looks like Witcher 3 murders all but the topmost tiered hardware, but in reality, it is quite playable on a half-decent GPU.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 8, 2015)

warfreak said:


> In terms of desktop graphics technology, yes. I have an AMD HD7770 which was an entry level card 3 years back!
> 
> I am impressed by the work put in by the developers in optimizing the game.
> 
> On paper, it looks like Witcher 3 murders all but the topmost tiered hardware, but in reality, it is quite playable on a half-decent GPU.



its true, it really gives entry-mid level GPU's a very hard time. ONLY if you choose to play Witcher 3 "the way its meant to be played" ...  geddit? GEDDIT?


----------



## warfreak (Jun 8, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> its true, it really gives entry-mid level GPU's a very hard time. ONLY if you choose to play Witcher 3 "the way its meant to be played" ...  geddit? GEDDIT?



The way its meant to be played ™ - Buy out all technologies and monopolize because technology industry is a jungle. Kill your competition or get eaten yourself.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 8, 2015)

Now playing Novigrad missions after coming back from Skelliege Islands...


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 8, 2015)

warfreak said:


> The way its meant to be played ™ - Buy out all technologies and monopolize because technology industry is a jungle. Kill your competition or get eaten yourself.



On a serious note, witcher 3 is a GPU power hog and is capable of exhibiting marvels of stunning visuals and masterful graphical fidelity. The GW nvidia has driven behind this game is no joke. If you have enough juice to crank up all the details in the graphics and post processing tabs..you will be amazed. And at that point you will also see why it makes your card bent over.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 8, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> On a serious note, witcher 3 is a GPU power hog and is capable of exhibiting marvels of stunning visuals and masterful graphical fidelity. The GW nvidia has driven behind this game is no joke. If you have enough juice to crank up all the details in the graphics and post processing tabs..you will be amazed. And at that point you will also see why it makes your card bent over.


The witcher 3 is a graphical marvel on vanilla. I am just wondering what will happen once the mods come out? It will be a master piece. Sadly my card is now just sufficient for this beauty in all its glory. With mods it will not be able to handle it


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 8, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> The witcher 3 is a graphical marvel on vanilla. I am just wondering what will happen once the mods come out? It will be a master piece. Sadly my card is now just sufficient for this beauty in all its glory. With mods it will not be able to handle it



already out. check my post above. Yeah those are really out there in a hurry tho, when serious modders get their hands on and come-up with something like they did with WatchDogs or ICEnhancer...then it will be ultra-kill. But the question is..how beautiful can beautiful be?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 8, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> already out. check my post above. Yeah those are really out there in a hurry tho, when serious modders get their hands on and come-up with something like they did with WatchDogs or ICEnhancer...then it will be ultra-kill. But the question is..how beautiful can beautiful be?


Probably e3 beautiful. I will try that mod. But not having high hopes


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2015)

I have spent around 24 hrs playing this game, and it still feels like I have only touched the tip of the iceberg. I can't help but agree with the word around the net that this game is huge. Pretty ploughin' huge! I initially had a plan of finishing the previous prequels and had finished half way through The Witcher 1. But i instantly got sucked in, once I started the wild hunt. CdProject doesn't fail to lock you inside the game from the very first moments. And what better than a hot steamy scene of naked flesh to do so. Especially the curvy ones, if you know what i mean. 



                         As i stated previously, i was half way through TW1 and i am really astonished by how far the game has improved. Gameplay? Graphics? Story? You name it, the wild hunt has it. As most of you know, the combat system of TW1 was ploughin' weird. Had me going onions. You just had to click the mouse with perfect timing and watch Geralt do a dance of blades. No real loot, apart from the raven armour. This is worth mentioning. "Raven Armour" was probably the only epic loot from the first game. Apart from that crafting was useless (read annoying). I will be honest here. I had already finished TW1 once before. But the story was impressive. Then we have TW2. The second part has also been a major improvement over the 1st one. Direct x9 graphics, that made your eyes pop out of your head. And the combat system was changed to an actual hack and slash approach. Steel for humans and silver for monsters(duh?). You could craft an armour out of the monster carcass you just killed and more sleuthing and hidden epic loots. And the signs made more sense. In Tw1, the pitcher contracts were plain , bland, tasteless. Just go, killed this many monsters and come back for reward. Same was with witcher 2 as well. But i have to say, some of the side missions in the first and second games were really well written and were engrossing. But the contacts? Ewwww. Now lets talk about The Witcher 3. Everything is so much more. I mean really, it actually is so much MOAR! Ok, wait. Lemme take a breather here. It seems that my brain is having a tough time process the hugeness of this game. Ok. Lets begin.


(a qk note, i'm playing in blood and bones difficulty )Lets start with how my brother playing this game. Its begins with some missing person. And you later find out that the missing person is actually a monster. This babe loves this missing person. But Gerald decides to kill the monster, blah blah(read OMG). Trouble is, it wasn't so easy. Coz this monster kept regenerating his health and it was impossible to keep attacking him so fast. You drain half his life bar, and he would quickly regenerate it. He failed again and again coz he didn't look deep into the game mechanics. It wasn't as simple as the first two games. Because, the levelling system was tweaked. You could get the ability points every time you levelled up, but it wouldn't really activate unless you put it in the activation slot. And yes, this time there is activation slots. You had to think and activate the appropriate ability points to get the edge during the battle. Sound complicated and boring? But no, its actually quite the reverse. Its fun. Once you get the hang of it, you find out just how satisfying it is. This is where the game makes you feel like witcher. I won't go into too much details here, coz its a lot; i hope you got the idea. Just treat it as a run of the mill hack and slash. Slash, dodge, slash, repeat. Nah! No Way! 


                                And this open world approach , imma give it a super like. Gimme that super like button please.  You didn't need to w8 for side missions. Just go exploring the map and destroy monsters nest , get super awesome gear. Wait a moment? What is this letter? WTF Witcher Sam died here? Even left a map to his awesome gear? OMG! Mission start. "Uncle Sam's Gear". What the fart did just happen ? 
                                                                                                                         Yes its exactly like that, and the satisfaction you get after you get the gear is too awesome. Its just wonders waiting to happen in the wild hunt. Some lame witcher contract turns out to be something else. Its like a ploughin' web of mission waiting to happen. And every mission feels like its been tailor made. So polished. Well it is a polish game,r8 ?    Fingers hurt. I wrote enough, i hope. 



ps: can't make paragraphs. WTF.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I have spent around 24 hrs playing this game, and it still feels like I have only touched the tip of the iceberg. I can't help but agree with the word around the net that this game is huge. Pretty ploughin' huge! I initially had a plan of finishing the previous prequels and had finished half way through The Witcher 1. But i instantly got sucked in, once I started the wild hunt. CdProject doesn't fail to lock you inside the game from the very first moments. And what better than a hot steamy scene of naked flesh to do so. Especially the curvy ones, if you know what i mean.
> As i stated previously, i was half way through TW1 and i am really astonished by how far the game has improved. Gameplay? Graphics? Story? You name it, the wild hunt has it. As most of you know, the combat system of TW1 was ploughin' weird. Had me going onions. You just had to click the mouse with perfect timing and watch Geralt do a dance of blades. No real loot, apart from the raven armour. This is worth mentioning. "Raven Armour" was probably the only epic loot from the first game. Apart from that crafting was useless (read annoying). I will be honest here. I had already finished TW1 once before. But the story was impressive. Then we have TW2. The second part has also been a major improvement over the 1st one. Direct x9 graphics, that made your eyes pop out of your head. And the combat system was changed to an actual hack and slash approach. Steel for humans and silver for monsters(duh?). You could craft an armour out of the monster carcass you just killed and more sleuthing and hidden epic loots. And the signs made more sense. In Tw1, the pitcher contracts were plain , bland, tasteless. Just go, killed this many monsters and come back for reward. Same was with witcher 2 as well. But i have to say, some of the side missions in the first and second games were really well written and were engrossing. But the contacts? Ewwww. Now lets talk about The Witcher 3. Everything is so much more. I mean really, it actually is so much MOAR! Ok, wait. Lemme take a breather here. It seems that my brain is having a tough time process the hugeness of this game. Ok. Lets begin.
> (a qk note, i'm playing in blood and bones difficulty )Lets start with how my brother playing this game. Its begins with some missing person. And you later find out that the missing person is actually a monster. This babe loves this missing person. But Gerald decides to kill the monster, blah blah(read OMG). Trouble is, it wasn't so easy. Coz this monster kept regenerating his health and it was impossible to keep attacking him so fast. You drain half his life bar, and he would quickly regenerate it. He failed again and again coz he didn't look deep into the game mechanics. It wasn't as simple as the first two games. Because, the levelling system was tweaked. You could get the ability points every time you levelled up, but it wouldn't really activate unless you put it in the activation slot. And yes, this time there is activation slots. You had to think and activate the appropriate ability points to get the edge during the battle. Sound complicated and boring? But no, its actually quite the reverse. Its fun. Once you get the hang of it, you find out just how satisfying it is. This is where the game makes you feel like witcher. I won't go into too much details here, coz its a lot; i hope you got the idea. Just treat it as a run of the mill hack and slash. Slash, dodge, slash, repeat. Nah! No Way!
> And this open world approach , imma give it a super like. Gimme that super like button please.  You didn't need to w8 for side missions. Just go exploring the map and destroy monsters nest , get super awesome gear. Wait a moment? What is this letter? WTF Witcher Sam died here? Even left a map to his awesome gear? OMG! Mission start. "Uncle Sam's Gear". What the fart did just happen ?
> Yes its exactly like that, and the satisfaction you get after you get the gear is too awesome. Its just wonders waiting to happen in the wild hunt. Some lame witcher contract turns out to be something else. Its like a ploughin' web of mission waiting to happen. And every mission feels like its been tailor made. So polished. Well it is a polish game,r8 ?    Fingers hurt. I wrote enough, i hope.


use some indentations mate


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 8, 2015)

Jojo the dragon is impressed. 
I want to add another thing. The story behind the side quests. In one particular side quest I had to save a village from a certain bandit. And when the bandits arrive I chose to kill her instead of turning over the villagers. Satisfaction of justice. Then I loot a letter that gives the backstory of the bandit. She was actually wronged by the village people and so on that I felt bad for killing her. Such is the level of side quests in the game


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> use some indentations mate *www.digit.in/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif





actually i did use'em, but everything got justified to the left. :/


EDIT: WTF. indentations are not working.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 8, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Jojo the dragon is impressed.
> I want to add another thing. The story behind the side quests. In one particular side quest I had to save a village from a certain bandit. And when the bandits arrive I chose to kill her instead of turning over the villagers. Satisfaction of justice. Then I loot a letter that gives the backstory of the bandit. She was actually wronged by the village people and so on that I felt bad for killing her. Such is the level of side quests in the game


Did you notice the easter egg related to that quest?

Little red riding hood


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 8, 2015)

Use spoiler tags man


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 8, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Use spoiler tags man


You dunno little red riding hood fairy tale story? What spoilers there?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Use spoiler tags man


Its spoiler free. 
Cheers!



nomad47 said:


> Jojo the dragon is impressed. *www.digit.in/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> I want to add another thing. The story behind the side quests. In one  particular side quest I had to save a village from a certain bandit. And  when the bandits arrive I chose to kill her instead of turning over the  villagers. Satisfaction of justice. Then I loot a letter that gives the  backstory of the bandit. She was actually wronged by the village people  and so on that I felt bad for killing her. Such is the level of side  quests in the game




Agreed. These side missions often elicit your emotions.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 8, 2015)

So what's the game time for everybody?

Galaxy for me states 100 hours. But it will be 110 cz I played some 10 hours offline.

Dunno if I am at the end-game. Currently at level 24 and all remaining side quests are at levels 30 and above :/

Main quest line is where I am supposed to



Spoiler



get the imp from barons castle



Anybody know how much I got left?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2015)

^ There is this armour diagram i found. It required lvl 42.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 8, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ There is this armour diagram i found. It required lvl 42.


Ya there are loads of that. Point is I dunno yet how to get to that high a level. Almost done with side quests and they don't yield enough xp to get to level 40


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2015)

A tweak for The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt has been shared by Techjeep that  helps to improve performance on NVIDIA GPUs (Kepler and Maxwell), which  requires no addition of any other files. All that needs to be done is  simply to delete a file.
 Just head over to the folder where your game is installed and delete the file named *APEX_ClothingGPU_x64.dll* and then run the game.
 This little tweak will offer a huge difference in performance, but  keep in mind that it is only applicable on Kepler and Maxwell GPUs.

Read more: The Witcher 3 - How to Increase Performance on NVIDIA GPUs
​


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 9, 2015)

Loving the game. I'm in the final act and level 31. This is probably one of the few games where i enjoyed playing the side quests. A ordinary witcher contract ends up in finding an old friend who asks me to help him avenge one of his fallen mates , only in witcher 3.
on the bad side of things, this game has some nasty bugs, mostly regarding the horse riding . They should fix the horse spawning and his ability to climb stairs damn annoying at times..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2015)

I am getting 35 FPS but there are a few bugs in the game where i cannot complete some monster contracts. I hope CDPR will resolve these bugs in future patches.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 9, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Loving the game. I'm in the final act and level 31. This is probably one of the few games where i enjoyed playing the side quests. A ordinary witcher contract ends up in finding an old friend who asks me to help him avenge one of his fallen mates , only in witcher 3.
> on the bad side of things, this game has some nasty bugs, mostly regarding the horse riding . They should fix the horse spawning and his ability to climb stairs damn annoying at times..


Couldn't reach 35? There is an achievement for 35 :/


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 9, 2015)

The main quests becomes too easy if your level is higher than the recommended, so I tend to do those quests as soon as I reach the recommended level, I rather have a challenge than a achievement..

Edit : btw the final act != the final mission rather the final sequence of the story.There are many quests still remaining for me, so reaching 35 will be easy..

and [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] lvl 67?? how long have you played the game? damn..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> The main quests becomes too easy if your level is higher than the recommended, so I tend to do those quests as soon as I reach the recommended level, I rather have a challenge than a achievement..



I am in level 67 but often getting weight issues with items in my list so has to leave some of them.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 9, 2015)

Can't stop playing this game. Love it. There are some bugs but this game is so good. Level 11 only for now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 9, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I am in level 67 but often getting weight issues with items in my list so has to leave some of them.


Level 67 possible ? Game is already too easy on death march at level 25  max igni and bosses die in a minute  except wraiths and elementals


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 9, 2015)

Wraiths are easy, just use yrden..


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2015)

GOG galaxy shows completion of 17% and I have just arrived at skelliege. I am level 22 already. So I think I can level up Geralt way more


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 9, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> GOG galaxy shows completion of 17% and I have just arrived at skelliege. I am level 22 already. So I think I can level up Geralt way more


That completion percentage is for achievements. Not the game itself.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That completion percentage is for achievements. Not the game itself.


Lol..me dumb. But I think am pretty early in the game still


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 9, 2015)

Completed the game. Level 36 at the end of the game. Great game overall.Feeling sad that the game is over,oh well i'll wait for the expansion packs. Now time to finish the things which i haven't done.
9/10 (fu bugs)..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 11, 2015)

I am using GOG download but I want to know how much % have I played until now? Please is there any MOD or any other way to know how much % I completed until now?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I am using GOG download but I want to know how much % have I played until now? Please is there any MOD or any other way to know how much % I completed until now?


Nope. Google perhaps


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2015)

so, there is no in-game stats ?

I guess FarCry is better in game stats


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> so, there is no in-game stats ?
> 
> I guess FarCry is better in game stats


All that is secondary and optional don't you think? What more to ask for than just immerse yourself in the story and finish it like a story, instead of constantly checking your completion percentage?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2015)

Witcher Series as  RPG sum-up

-Quen, Doge, story, attack, quen, doge, igni, sex, story, graphics, triss, story, dragon.

The execution story is awesome as well as the visuals.

No-offense to witcher lovers ( that includes me big-time)

gameplay is same-old repetitive combat, the lack of spells is discernible now, since DA:I has made quite an impact there.

Horrible Inventory -- nothing interesting...really, all swords and armors look almost the same. I have seen people with those Adidas Ursine armors and Blade school sets. Boooooring. 

Amateur Crafting ---School Grade, Too much material hunt, less skill and specialization. Should have been made more matured and elaborate by now.

Skills and feats ( and their purpose )! -- Totally missing, Once a witcher, always  a witcher, it cant change or grow from that to some  Archmage Witcher of the Dark Circle, or the Blademaster Guild's Swordplayer Witcher.


And i will tell you guys about the horse...just you wait.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Witcher Series as  RPG sum-up
> 
> -Quen, Doge, story, attack, quen, doge, igni, sex, story, graphics, triss, story, dragon.
> 
> ...


Try to respect the lore. It known very well that this is not the kind of RPG that allows you to do anything you want to like skyrim for example. For the points that you put forward, every single bit is easily debatable. Don't make me put down names of other great RPGs of their time that do far less and yet are applauded for not having similar successful sequels. Appreciate it for what it is and for it sticking to its roots. Now how would it be if they created a game of thrones game with no dragons?

And quen,dodge,igni etc.?

That's the way a witcher fights. Would you ever see sachin bat left handed or with his feet for that matter? Yet did you tire watching him do the same shots for 20 years?

So what is this I hear from you then?

Skills and feats, well they don't want you to grind for 100s of hours in the process to raise you character level to 100. There were so many good games that I gave up just for this reason- after a point grinding is just meaningless. So why keep it at all?

Granted tw series is far from the perfect RPG, as that title is impossible. But it sure does what it is meant to do very well!

Withers are not meant to extensively use spells. So obviously you can't make geralt learn a meteorite shower spell for the fun of it. That's against the lore. Play lichdom if you want that  

What I think is that base of your discussion lies in the fact that you find parts of the witcher lore as boring maybe? Can't blame the game for it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> All that is secondary and optional don't you think? What more to ask for than just immerse yourself in the story and finish it like a story, instead of constantly checking your completion percentage?



So that we can complete the story every bit of it... to the lat bit.... What do you say buddy?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2015)

bssunil said:


> So that we can complete the story every bit of it... to the lat bit.... What do you say buddy?


I know what you mean. Well for me its just explore entire map and have your quest log empty. Now world this big, its possible you miss a tiny quest. Now what I think cdpr tried to do is that they don't want to demoralize you by saying 99% and you missed some quest. Hence you only have a pseudo notion of the completion. But on the contrary when you play a second time and come across this new quest and you are like, ow I missed this, wonder what else I missed. And that just increases the replayability by so much. Just my 1 cent to the matter.

It actually happened to me in the game, I was travelling early game and I came across this shack where bandits were burning someone down, they were 10 levels above me and I just couldn't beat them. So I thought I will come back later and quest was gone. In a different play through I never came across those bandits till date at all!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Try to respect the lore. It known very well that this is not the kind of RPG that allows you to do anything you want to like skyrim for example. For the points that you put forward, every single bit is easily debatable. Don't make me put down names of other great RPGs of their time that do far less and yet are applauded for not having similar successful sequels. Appreciate it for what it is and for it sticking to its roots. Now how would it be if they created a game of thrones game with no dragons?
> 
> And quen,dodge,igni etc.?
> 
> ...



Very well put, man. In fact, the "lack" of abilities is what attracted me, an RPG hater, to this series. It's all about the brilliant storytelling, characters, dialogues and sexytimes! According to the books, Witchers are primarily swordsmen with some basic magical abilities and the games are true to that.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2015)

I live the fact that the game does not require grinding. Hack and slash, igni and quen. As likely read in a review, I won't be looking at RPGs same again. Brilliant storytelling. No fetch these amount of monster claws, but a different approach


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 11, 2015)

Am I the only one here who doesn't use Quen much? The only times I use it are against powerful monsters or when I'm running low on health. Axii, Aard and Igni are much more fun to use imo.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't use Quen much? The only times I use it are against powerful monsters or when I'm running low on health. Axii, Aard and Igni are much more fun to use imo.


Ya me too. I only use it against monsters that need it. Like wraiths etc. Bestiary is very well made this time around. And boy have they fixed alchemy this time. The alchemy tree is prolly the best for the hardest difficulty!


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2015)

What?? I have not invested in alchemy at all. I have unspent skill points. Will use them. The arrow deflection is beautiful in this game


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> What?? I have not invested in alchemy at all. I have unspent skill points. Will use them. The arrow deflection is beautiful in this game


Small example in alchemy, you can drink up to 3 decoctions and two more potions. Each decoction gives you a health boost of 1000 so 3000 total and you get continuous health and stamina regen as you base potion times go up to many minutes. Combine signs axii and igni and you will find death march to be easy


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Small example in alchemy, you can drink up to 3 decoctions and two more potions. Each decoction gives you a health boost of 1000 so 3000 total and you get continuous health and stamina regen as you base potion times go up to many minutes. Combine signs axii and igni and you will find death march to be easy


Not drank a single decoctions. 
Am not drunk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 11, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Not drank a single decoctions.
> Am not drunk


Potions are great,ranges from: enemies get damage when they hit you to raising your reflexes to constant health regen, your horse will never panic etc...


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Potions are great,ranges from: enemies get damage when they hit you to raising your reflexes to constant health regen, your horse will never panic etc...



I drink potions 
Will try decoctions


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Small example in alchemy, you can drink up to 3 decoctions and two more potions. Each decoction gives you a health boost of 1000 so 3000 total and you get continuous health and stamina regen as you base potion times go up to many minutes. Combine signs axii and igni and you will find death march to be easy



How do you drink 3 decoctions? Is there a skill in the tree that allows you to do so. Anyways, i have made every decoction that i have found. Really useful ones are the nekker warrior, grave hag, and griffin decoction. The game is too easy on second hardest difficulty once you master the basics. Time to revv it up.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 12, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> How do you drink 3 decoctions? Is there a skill in the tree that allows you to do so. Anyways, i have made every decoction that i have found. Really useful ones are the nekker warrior, grave hag, and griffin decoction. The game is too easy on second hardest difficulty once you master the basics. Time to revv it up.


You can drink loads of potions when your toxicity limit is 250 and threshold 100%.

By default they are 100 and 75%.

Toxicity can be increased by acquired tolerance skill.

Threshold cn be increased to 100% by the very 1st skill. So even when you drink potions totaling to your full limit you won't lose hp. There is another skill that grants 1000 hp per decoction. And another skill that raises your mutagen effectiveness by 50%. Pairing this with greater mutagens you can get health boost of 5k and sign intensity upto 150% + 

And game is too easy on hardest difficult too. Just max igni and watch things burn in seconds.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 12, 2015)

Where to find blank runestone or its diagram?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 12, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Where to find blank runestone or its diagram?


Blank runestones can be bought from almost all armourers/weaponsmiths..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You can drink loads of potions when your toxicity limit is 250 and threshold 100%.
> 
> By default they are 100 and 75%.
> 
> ...



Thanks Witcher.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Blank runestones can be bought from almost all armourers/weaponsmiths..



no. It cant be. At least not in velen. Only available from some vendors in Skellige. By that time i'll have all greater runes with me. No point in crafting runes then, damn.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> no. It cant be. At least not in velen. Only available from some vendors in Skellige. By that time i'll have all greater runes with me. No point in crafting runes then, damn.



the pellar sells blank runestone recipe, well he sells every rune recipe..
to craft blank runestone u need black pearl dust, finding it in good quantities will give you constipation though


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> the pellar sells blank runestone recipe, well he sells every rune recipe..
> to craft blank runestone u need black pearl dust, finding it in good quantities will give you constipation though


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> the pellar sells blank runestone recipe, well he sells every rune recipe..
> to craft blank rune-stone u need black pearl dust, finding it in good quantities will give you constipation though



That must be after the 1.04 patch, which I just read in reddit, and that can be buggy, like in my case, he has all the rune-stones recipes including lesser rune-stones, which i already have from keira , now i need blank rune-stone, which in turn is another recipe. And now Peller is out  he has no more recipes.

BTW i have almost 4-5 black perls already, from islands all over in velen, i had few more before I dismantled them to black-pearl dust.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 12, 2015)

I am in the "Bald Mountain" Quest right now...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Game has started BSODing for me in every launch. Anyone else with the same problem?

Other games are working splendid for me e.g StarCraft 2, metro redux etc. :/ tw3 was working fine until now...!


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Game has started BSODing for me in every launch. Anyone else with the same problem?
> 
> Other games are working splendid for me e.g StarCraft 2, metro redux etc. :/ tw3 was working fine until now...!



Working fine for me . Check temperatures while running W3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> Working fine for me . Check temperatures while running W3


They are cool. 

I can't even run the game. Forget playing for some time to get temps.

Game BSODs at the menu or even before that. :/ prolly some driver issue but I don't understand how the other games are working so well.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 15, 2015)

Completed Witcher 3:Wild Hunt...

Tada....


Played for 26 days and completed almost 90% of Quests in the game I think !


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Completed Witcher 3:Wild Hunt...
> 
> Tada....
> 
> ...



How many hours you clocked in ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> How many hours you clocked in ??



 156 hours I think approx.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 156 hours I think approx.


Beats my 132 hours :'(


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Means game is worth every penny. VFM at its best.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Means game is worth every penny. VFM at its best.


Totally.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Totally.



I expected that from CDPR and they did delivered what they promised.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2015)

Completed Griffin School Gear

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher3_2015_06_16_00_46_54_803_zpsqew9ay9b.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher3_2015_06_16_00_57_56_520_zpsiymuvoij.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher3_2015_06_16_00_45_36_287_zpsza3zm5dy.jpg

Meanwhile...

ROACH!!

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher3_2015_06_10_23_44_46_689_zpsyq8cpvwk.jpg

ROAAACH!! 

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher3_2015_06_10_23_46_27_730_zps7lnugkwa.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2015)

Again started Witcher 3:Wild Hunt...

This time with 50% completed in Velen...

Level 70...

"Bloody Baron" Mission...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 16, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Again started Witcher 3:Wild Hunt...
> 
> This time with 50% completed in Velen...
> 
> ...


How? There is a ng+?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 17, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> How? There is a ng+?



What is ng+?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 17, 2015)

bssunil said:


> What is ng+?


New game plus. You didn't know that?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2015)

Finally the wolf school gear is here... Gotta collect them all


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Finally the wolf school gear is here... Gotta collect them all



Yo...can you tell me Where is the fancy tailor located who can alter attires based on colors and fabrication?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Yo...can you tell me Where is the fancy tailor located who can alter attires based on colors and fabrication?



I have no idea what you are talking about. But you might be talking about the elf tailor (one who is a part of finding dandellion quest) just outside Novigrad


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=16cwAvQcW0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 18, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. But you might be talking about the elf tailor (one who is a part of finding dandellion quest) just outside Novigrad



The guy who cross dresses ?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 18, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> The guy who cross dresses ?


Yes. I am guessing though.

- - - Updated - - -

So i reached Kaer Mohan for the first time. And am level 25. So I think I can level up like to 40 or 50. What say?


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jun 18, 2015)

I am playing at Ultra settings, getting around 35-40 frames average, would not mind more. Is there any graphic settings which I could turn off to boost the frame count but not affect the graphical quality much?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 18, 2015)

devil'sdouble said:


> I am playing at Ultra settings, getting around 35-40 frames average, would not mind more. Is there any graphic settings which I could turn off to boost the frame count but not affect the graphical quality much?




hairworks off, HBAO+ to SSAO


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 18, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Yes. I am guessing though.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So i reached Kaer Mohan for the first time. And am level 25. So I think I can level up like to 40 or 50. What say?


35. 40 max maybe. More only by cheating as of now


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

Asking those who have completed the game.
Is the game ending good.....I mean does it gives a proper needed closure to the game. Now I am still on first game and playing but just wanted to know if ending is good or not. No need to tell the ending just tell me whether its good or not.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Asking those who have completed the game.
> Is the game ending good.....I mean does it gives a proper needed closure to the game. Now I am still on first game and playing but just wanted to know if ending is good or not. No need to tell the ending just tell me whether its good or not.



Well, it depends on what ending you get and how it seems to you. The game has 3 main endings with 36 different variations of those endings.For me , the ending was good.( though the final boss battle seemed too easy)


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2015)

How to use crossbow in fights? I forgot after that first griffon fight.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 20, 2015)

Press tab select crossbow, use middle mouse button.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 20, 2015)

Piyush said:


> How to use crossbow in fights? I forgot after that first griffon fight.



First activate the crossbow from the signs menu and press "RB" to use it


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 20, 2015)

alienempire said:


> First activate the crossbow from the signs menu and press "RB" to use it



or that


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 20, 2015)

I like the interstellar mission, *Through Time and Space*. This is the best mission I've encountered


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2015)

Witcher 3 is feeling like mass effect now



Spoiler



Gather allies before the big battle. Make your final stand with your friends. Deja Vu


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 20, 2015)

New witcher DLC are so epic. Wolf School Gear!! Hell yeah!! I wish they had more of viper school gear. I really loved the poison effect.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 21, 2015)

Completed Witcher 3 with all necessary secondary quests.



Spoiler



Good game, In my ending Ciri become empress


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2015)

Mods please ban [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]
Are you out of your mind or something ?? Posting a game's ending just like that ?? Either use spoiler tags or don't visit the thread when you are done with the game. Stop ruining game for others. 



sam_738844 said:


> dude!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



And you just had to quote him didn't you. Couldn't you just mentioned and told him. I saw your post and now I know the ending. Edit your post for crying out loud and stop ruining it for others as well. 





Idiots.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 21, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> dude!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Piyush said:


> Mods please ban [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]





gameranand said:


> [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]
> Are you out of your mind or something ?? Posting a game's ending just like that ?? Either use spoiler tags or don't visit the thread when you are done with the game. Stop ruining game for others.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry guys don't angry with me . I added spoiler tags


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Sorry guys don't angry with me . I added spoiler tags



People haven't completed even first game and you are posting 3rd game's ending. What do you expect ??


----------



## DDIF (Jun 21, 2015)

Thats why I don't read posts after few days in a popular game.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2015)

Seriously man... I never ever cared for spoilers if anyone posted here but this game was special


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Seriously man... I never ever cared for spoilers if anyone posted here but this game was special



I didn't read it I didn't read it...Stopped at Criss...Something will happen to her that I know....what I don't know.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I didn't read it I didn't read it...Stopped at Criss...Something will happen to her that I know....what I don't know.



Not Criss, it was Ciri

You fused Ciri and Triss


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Not Criss, it was Ciri
> 
> You fused Ciri and Triss



Oh yeah.
But seriously though people should either learn how to use forums or leave them. Simple formula, yet most of the people don't get it.
Common sense is really uncommon in this world.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]
> Are you out of your mind or something ?? Posting a game's ending just like that ?? Either use spoiler tags or don't visit the thread when you are done with the game. Stop ruining game for others.
> 
> 
> ...



Anand am not your average cheerios in morning spoon which you can remonstrate with crass logic on your impulses. Be careful with your tone. The post he made is a past event, whoever saw that was spoiled already. Quoting it was a warning, mentioning him does not put a spoiler tag on his post, i'm not  mod here.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

OK yes I agree I got a bit jumpy. But you should had mentioned him instead of quoting him. When he edited that post...I didn't saw his post but the quote you did. Thats why I said that, I read whatever I read from your post not his because you quoted him. Mentioning him would had given him a notification just like quoting except it would had not done any harm to those who read from your quoted post. I had to contact [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION] on steam to make the necessary changes as you were offline as well.
It was his fault that he posted the ending that he shouldn't have certainly. But instead of quoting you should have mentioned to give him a notification. Believe it or not, your quoting did some harm as well.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jun 23, 2015)

Should I play The Witcher 1 & 2 first before playing 3? I've already played and finished those before more than once but that was a long time ago and I don't have the savegames either. It looks like that some of you guys are playing from the beginning. Will it enhance the overall experience? What do you guys suggest?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Should I play The Witcher 1 & 2 first before playing 3? I've already played and finished those before more than once but that was a long time ago and I don't have the savegames either. It looks like that some of you guys are playing from the beginning. Will it enhance the overall experience? What do you guys suggest?


No need


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Should I play The Witcher 1 & 2 first before playing 3? I've already played and finished those before more than once but that was a long time ago and I don't have the savegames either. It looks like that some of you guys are playing from the beginning. Will it enhance the overall experience? What do you guys suggest?



If you are into lore and have time at disposal, then play 1 and 2. If not, then its ok as well, search youtube for witcher 1 and 2 summary.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> If you are into lore and have time at disposal, then play 1 and 2. If not, then its ok as well, search youtube for witcher 1 and 2 summary.


He has already played them both multiple times. Hence I said no need.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> He has already played them both multiple times. Hence I said no need.


Oh I didnt read it. I assumed he hasnt played the games. Bad habit...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2015)

Completed almost 80% quests in Velen and going to Novigrad...


----------



## somebodysme (Jun 23, 2015)

Lvl 25 lifting the curse on Uma


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> Lvl 25 lifting the curse on Uma


Uma Thurman? She ain't cursed  

And before u say anything else,I have completed the game already.


----------



## somebodysme (Jun 23, 2015)

WOW Nice, whats your current lvl and did u get satisfying ending.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

somebodysme said:


> WOW Nice, whats your current lvl and did u get satisfying ending.


35 and yes 

Not saying anything else. Replaying the last bit again actually from a mid game save.


----------



## somebodysme (Jun 23, 2015)

Yah, I had to do it couple of times before. Lots of things to explore I haven't gone though every single quest.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

Finally completed the game. A total 101 hours and almost all side quests completed, except for two or three that were glitched. Ending was satisfying but I hoped 



Spoiler



Ciri would travel alongside Gearlt in different adventures. Well she is an Empress and can do good for the world. For the greater good it is


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Finally completed the game. A total 101 hours and almost all side quests completed, except for two or three that were glitched. Ending was satisfying but I hoped
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice nice!, any school gear you completed?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Finally completed the game. A total 101 hours and almost all side quests completed, except for two or three that were glitched. Ending was satisfying but I hoped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took me more than double your time :/


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> nice nice!, any school gear you completed?


I have wolven, feline and Griffin school gears master crafted. I did not craft the ursine school gear as it was heavy.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Took me more than double your time :/


What? How? What level you were during completion? There are some ? In Skelliege that I have not explored. Other than that I have been to every nook and corner of the map. 
And by the way, does the huge Nilfgardian camp has any quest? Other than the Missing Patrol quest?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> What? How? What level you were during completion? There are some ? In Skelliege that I have not explored. Other than that I have been to every nook and corner of the map.
> And by the way, does the huge Nilfgardian camp has any quest? Other than the Missing Patrol quest?


35.
No other quest in camp. And yeah I spent a lot of time in skelliage..

And I played on death March so some battles took upto 30 mins. Maybe cz f that.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 35.
> No other quest in camp. And yeah I spent a lot of time in skelliage..
> 
> And I played on death March so some battles took upto 30 mins. Maybe cz f that.


Mine is also 35. I don't understand how you have clocked 200+ hours. And my GOG galaxy client is not tracking achievements. I did not get many achievements, especially the contract related achievements. And oh, the client did not track my gameplay time at the beginning.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Mine is also 35. I don't understand how you have clocked 200+ hours. And my GOG galaxy client is not tracking achievements. I did not get many achievements, especially the contract related achievements. And oh, the client did not track my gameplay time at the beginning.


Possible. My client has kept track of gametime for most of the time. Maybe missing some 10 hours only 

What difficulty did u play?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Possible. My client has kept track of gametime for most of the time. Maybe missing some 10 hours only
> 
> What difficulty did u play?


Blood and broken bones


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Blood and broken bones


Ya well death March from the beginning and all battles will go up to 15 to 30 minutes long each. Maybe more...


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ya well death March from the beginning and all battles will go up to 15 to 30 minutes long each. Maybe more...


Oh.. This is the perma death difficulty right?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Oh.. This is the perma death difficulty right?


Nope. No permanent death mode in tw3. In Tw2.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Nope. No permanent death mode in tw3. In Tw2.


What? Lol. I thought it was the perma death mode. So I opted for blood and broken bones. Else I would have gone Death March


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> What? Lol. I thought it was the perma death mode. So I opted for blood and broken bones. Else I would have gone Death March


No. permanent death mode is unlocked once you finish the game I think.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

The Witcher 3 Fashion Show

*Mastercrafted Wolven Gear*

*i.imgur.com/JwVUfWN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2teiNiC.jpg
*
Mastercrafted Griffin School Gear*

*i.imgur.com/kq7S4Vb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vxhntq0.jpg

*Mastercrafted Feline School Gear*

*i.imgur.com/g8vXHYu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/G4Lt2XJ.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2015)

Y U Do Dis ?? Upldin dem awesm scrnshts.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Y U Do Dis ?? Upldin dem awesm scrnshts.


To make non-witchers jelly


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> To make non-witchers jelly



I am a Witcher....Playing W1 and W2 for now. Will buy when I finish them.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I am a Witcher....Playing W1 and W2 for now. Will buy when I finish them.


I told that simply as a joke. Don't mind 
W2 will blow you away. And W3 will top that


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I told that simply as a joke. Don't mind
> W2 will blow you away. And W3 will top that



Oh yeah I knew that you were joking. 
Yeah played W2 a bit but wanted the grasp of story so started W1.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 25, 2015)

I am in skellege, how do I go back to kaer morhen and novigrad ?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I am in skellege, how do I go back to kaer morhen and novigrad ?


Go to a fast travel point. Initiate. Pull up the world map by pressing "space". Select any region you wanna travel to. Select a fast travel point in that region.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 27, 2015)

Ciri is too hot, man, she's too HOT! She takes the cake from Ms. Lara for me. 



Damn, she's hot.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 27, 2015)

*gfycat.com/FantasticMadeupAmethystinepython

sfw


----------



## Alok (Jun 27, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> *gfycat.com/FantasticMadeupAmethystinepython
> 
> sfw



New Stoppie Record . . 150m


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 28, 2015)

Just went to Skellege now...

Haven't begun any Quests in Skellege yet...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 28, 2015)

Spoiler



The roach quest was a big let down . Just go into a village and save vess. Pathetic.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 29, 2015)

Finally Finished The Main story. Loved it!


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi ... Guys ... Having huge problems running the game .... I am getting thrown of to the desktop as soon as ram usage reach near 6 Gb while play witcher 3 ... mostly in novigrad ... Unable to play the game at nivida recommended setting from nivida experience panel. Did any one else having the same problem & any one got resolved it. Lowered game setting to lowest lower the resolution to 1600x900 but still get thrown out but the frequency is less than when playing with recommended settings. my config. i5 4440, 8 gb ram, gtx 960 4gb. 

any advice is highly appreciated


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> New Stoppie Record . . 150m


Mine is 200 m


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Ciri is too hot, man, she's too HOT! She takes the cake from Ms. Lara for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, she's hot.


No way. She has hot eyes. That's it.

Man she got very smal bobs 

Plus anyway the ciri in my game 



Spoiler



likes women


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The roach quest was a big let down . Just go into a village and save vess. Pathetic.


Yeah lol... 

I at least thought that



Spoiler



she would return the favour


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> Hi ... Guys ... Having huge problems running the game .... I am getting thrown of to the desktop as soon as ram usage reach near 6 Gb while play witcher 3 ... mostly in novigrad ... Unable to play the game at nivida recommended setting from nivida experience panel. Did any one else having the same problem & any one got resolved it. Lowered game setting to lowest lower the resolution to 1600x900 but still get thrown out but the frequency is less than when playing with recommended settings. my config. i5 4440, 8 gb ram, gtx 960 4gb.
> 
> any advice is highly appreciated



Which "RAM" your referring to here? VRAM or System RAM? How did you figure that "ram" usage is getting close to 6 gigs? did you use any monitoring tool in BG? Please mention.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2015)

Does this game also have something like Ubersampling ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Which "RAM" your referring to here? VRAM or System RAM? How did you figure that "ram" usage is getting close to 6 gigs? did you use any monitoring tool in BG? Please mention.


6 gb of vram would be unlikely. I think he means normal ram.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 1, 2015)

Using Afterburner to monitor ram usage i did check weather there is option to show total ram usage or the ram used by the game it just have option for ram usage. Its system ram. Vram usage for nivida recommended setting remains around 1200 mb .... Taking that it shows the ram used by the game. its gets around 6 gb in cities or areas with dense population. Did not check about *Ubersampling* but even after turning everything to lowest setting & lowering the resolution. then also it kicks me out at some occasion.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> Using Afterburner to monitor ram usage i did check weather there is option to show total ram usage or the ram used by the game it just have option for ram usage. Its system ram. Vram usage for nivida recommended setting remains around 1200 mb .... Taking that it shows the ram used by the game. its gets around 6 gb in cities or areas with dense population.


I never had that high ram usage :/

And my system has only 8 gb ram installed. So 6 gb usage would have caused instability.

The only problem I had was constant BSOD on launching the game 1.05.

Seems to be fixed in 1.06 for me.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 1, 2015)

What setting are you playing the game ... Resolution In game graphic setting


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> What setting are you playing the game ... Resolution In game graphic setting


1920*1080p medium. Hairworks off. Ssao. Light shafts on. Get 50-60 fps on 860m


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Okay just saw sex scenes in Witcher 2. How good is this thing in Witcher 3 ? Like Witcher 2 ?? Lesser ?? Better ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Okay just saw sex scenes in Witcher 2. How good is this thing in Witcher 3 ? Like Witcher 2 ?? Lesser ?? Better ??


Well in tw3 you get to fook while you look like a corpse  

You will know what I mean when u play the game  

But otherwise scenes are similar to tw2 but models are better this time around so... Get the flow


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 2, 2015)

o.K went to CD project reds sites minimum requirement for witcher 3 is 6 GB, 8 GB is recommended ..... So its uses up to 6 Gb o.k .... The problem seem my system uses excessive amount of ram in ideal mode.... Would you tell what amount of ram is being used by your system when no program is using.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> o.K went to CD project reds sites minimum requirement for witcher 3 is 6 GB, 8 GB is recommended ..... So its uses up to 6 Gb o.k .... The problem seem my system uses excessive amount of ram in ideal mode.... Would you tell what amount of ram is being used by your system when no program is using.



check for unnecessary background processes.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> check for unnecessary background processes.



I know that i need to close unnecessary back ground process but how to identity unnecessary back ground process i do not want to close or block any thing that affected my normal system operation.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> I know that i need to close unnecessary back ground process but how to identity unnecessary back ground process i do not want to close or block any thing that affected my normal system operation.



three things to look for > startup apps (msconfig>startup, tick hide windows app) ; task manager processes ; and malware scan as well. If you still can't figure out PM me snaps/log of startup and task manager.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 3, 2015)

JUST SOME THING I FOUND *CIRI COSPLAY*

*s2.postimg.org/z6rebjhix/Siri.jpg


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 6, 2015)

After around 70 hours, I think I'm nearing the end of the main story (the game's telling me to make a manual save as some secondary quests will not be available afterwards). Time for some free roam exploration, I don't want this game to end!  I was thinking of a graphics card upgrade, but after playing this damn game, I see no other games in the near future worth the investment.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 6, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> After around 70 hours, I think I'm nearing the end of the main story (the game's telling me to make a manual save as some secondary quests will not be available afterwards). Time for some free roam exploration, I don't want this game to end!  I was thinking of a graphics card upgrade, but after playing this damn game, I see no other games in the near future worth the investment.


Fallout 4, xcom 2, deus ex mankind divided, me4 Andromeda, mirrors edge catalyst, doom 4, battlefront, MGS phantom pain

Want more?

And only 70 hrs? Hw mny quests did u skip?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> JUST SOME THING I FOUND *CIRI COSPLAY*
> 
> *s2.postimg.org/z6rebjhix/Siri.jpg



holy ****, thats so accurate down to her eyes


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> holy ****, thats so accurate down to her eyes


There are more awesome witcher cosplays. Google it.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Fallout 4, xcom 2, deus ex mankind divided, me4 Andromeda, mirrors edge catalyst, doom 4, battlefront, MGS phantom pain
> 
> Want more?
> 
> And only 70 hrs? Hw mny quests did u skip?



Well, most of those games you listed are continuations of existing series which I have not played, so I guess to really get into them I'll have to play the older ones, so no upgrade required for a long time.  Not really excited for Doom 4 now that Carmack's left. Only game I am looking forward to is the new Hitman since I'm a huge fan of the franchise, but the graphics don't seem too great from the E3 trailer.

Back to W3, I did almost all the stuff in Velen and Novigrad but haven't explored much in Skellige and Kaer Morhan. Am at level 25 now, well above what's needed for the main quest. Also never played Gwent.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 6, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Well, most of those games you listed are continuations of existing series which I have not played, so I guess to really get into them I'll have to play the older ones, so no upgrade required for a long time.  Not really excited for Doom 4 now that Carmack's left. Only game I am looking forward to is the new Hitman since I'm a huge fan of the franchise, but the graphics don't seem too great from the E3 trailer.
> 
> Back to W3, I did almost all the stuff in Velen and Novigrad but haven't explored much in Skellige and Kaer Morhan. Am at level 25 now, well above what's needed for the main quest. Also never played Gwent.


None of the games I listed are a continuation story wise. You need not play any of the older ones.

Me4 is new story as previous story finished in trilogy.

Mankind divided is set further in the future.

Mirrors edge is a reboot so new story.

Hitman will be open world and new story.(missed this game sorry )

Fallout 4 completely new story.

Xcom 2 completely new story and gameplay.

Battlefront is another reboot.

Phantom pain has back story but it is not necessary for you to play. Anyway the older titles are all on console only.

And also forgot to mention Arkham Knight (once they fix it and release goty of course)

And dishonored 2: completely new story.

On a side note, fallout 4 with its plethora of mods will kill your gpu don't worry


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> None of the games I listed are a continuation story wise. You need not play any of the older ones.
> 
> Me4 is new story as previous story finished in trilogy.
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks for the info. Still, I guess I will be stuck in a Witcher hangover for many days to come.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> None of the games I listed are a continuation story wise. You need not play any of the older ones.



TBH if you put aside a few games then most of the game have new story even if they are a series. But to understand the lore properly, you need to play older games.
For example, XCOM 2 starts many years after the XCOM EU events, but to know what actually happened, you'll need to play first game.
Also in Mankind to know the Origin of Alex you need older games and in Dishonored too. So its not accurate that they have completely new story with no ties to previous games. They do have ties but its a thin line and it depends on you if you want to pursue that line or not.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 6, 2015)

gameranand said:


> TBH if you put aside a few games then most of the game have new story even if they are a series. But to understand the lore properly, you need to play older games.
> For example, XCOM 2 starts many years after the XCOM EU events, but to know what actually happened, you'll need to play first game.
> Also in Mankind to know the Origin of Alex you need older games and in Dishonored too. So its not accurate that they have completely new story with no ties to previous games. They do have ties but its a thin line and it depends on you if you want to pursue that line or not.


Similar to tw3 I would say. Just like you can play tw3 standalone and many have done that.

Only hardcore fans will play all before moving on but that is optional. That's what I meant.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2015)

13 DLC's out now out of total 16. So waiting for last 3...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 6, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 13 DLC's out now out of total 16. So waiting for last 3...


Last 3? There are more coming but paid!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Similar to tw3 I would say. Just like you can play tw3 standalone and many have done that.
> 
> Only hardcore fans will play all before moving on but that is optional. That's what I meant.



Yes except a few games, usually past games are optional. If you are hardcore fan or really want to understand the story play previous games. If not then you don't really need to as it doesn't breaks the story at all. 

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Last 3? There are more coming but paid!



I guess the price would be worth the content.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I am buying the expansion pass. Those 20 hours will be worth it


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 6, 2015)

I am on the mission 



Spoiler



isle of mists


How far away am i from the end? And i seem to have run out of side missions. Even finished High Stakes gwent, which was awesome. Finished all horse races and fist fights too. But i am at lvl 26. 


It would be awesome if cdproject releases an online Gwent client to play against humans. I would love to play against humans.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 6, 2015)

how large is novigrad and skillige in comparison to velen ? just reached novigrad at level 12 .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 6, 2015)

iittopper said:


> how large is novigrad and skillige in comparison to velen ? just reached novigrad at level 12 .


Novigrad is a part of the velen map.

Novigrad = white orchard
Velen = 2* white orchard
Skelliage = velen + white orchard


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 6, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yes except a few games, usually past games are optional. If you are hardcore fan or really want to understand the story play previous games. If not then you don't really need to as it doesn't breaks the story at all.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Ow yeah! This is cdpr we are talking about. Not bioware


----------



## iittopper (Jul 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Novigrad is a part of the velen map.
> 
> Novigrad = white orchard
> Velen = 2* white orchard
> Skelliage = velen + white orchard



i thought velen was really very huge in comparison to white orchard . Good to know that skelliage is also so vast .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 7, 2015)

iittopper said:


> i thought velen was really very huge in comparison to white orchard . Good to know that skelliage is also so vast .


At first glance skelliage may seem small to you, but due to the sheer number of different islands it has, that is gonna be a lot of exploration!

Taking the whole landmass of the archipelago, its pretty huge. And it's not only the land you get goodies to discover but underwater too


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2015)

New Patch coming in with significant improvements in gameplay

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt – Patch 1.07 Coming Later This Week, Key Features Revealed | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

Some NPC's in Witcher 3 do marching while doing any quest. Whether CDPR corrected this issue in the coming patch or not is the ISSUE?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2015)

One odd question, when regrows his hair automatically, is it black or white?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> One odd question, when regrows his hair automatically, is it black or white?



White....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/JrFLhgc.jpg

*The Witcher 3's Expansions Will Be 'Almost As Long As The Witcher 2'*


----------



## iittopper (Jul 12, 2015)

I wished instead of being daughter , ciri could bave been one of the possible romance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2015)

*'The Witcher 3' Patch 1.07 Is Just What The Game Needed
*
*i.imgur.com/OEThhMb.png

Here’s a partial list of changes for Patch 1.07:

- A new, alternative (optional) movement response mode for Geralt.
-  A player stash for storing items, available in various locations  throughout the game. Stash locations are marked on the player’s map.
 - Crafting and alchemy components no longer add to the overall inventory weight.
  - Books are now placed in a dedicated tab in the Inventory and books that have already been read are properly grayed out.
  - A few performance enhancements, including the optimization of FX, scenes and general gameplay.
  - Various improvements to horse behavior.
  - Multiple sorting options are now available in the Inventory.
  - Alchemy formulas and crafting diagrams can be “pinned”, meaning all  components and ingredients required to make them will be conveniently  marked in the Shop panel.
  - Dozens of fixes for quest related issues, both major and minor.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah new patch really does adds a lot. I'll play this game once all the expansion packs have been released.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2015)

Sad, I cant update the game anymore since it was revoked from my library, thanks to the scammer. I can only play it with 2 patches build.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 12, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Sad, I cant update the game anymore since it was revoked from my library, thanks to the scammer. I can only play it with 2 patches build.



how ? email gog , i am sure they will sort it out .


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2015)

iittopper said:


> how ? email gog , i am sure they will sort it out .



steam refused, since the game was gifted instead of traded.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> steam refused, since the game was gifted instead of traded.


Ow u r the one who got the game dirt cheap right?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ow u r the one who got the game dirt cheap right?



48$ via dota items


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> 48$ via dota items


So those dota items were worth $48 in steam wallet? Are you crazy man? You could have just sold that and bought tw3 on sale


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So those dota items were worth $48 in steam wallet? Are you crazy man? You could have just sold that and bought tw3 on sale



If you were familiar about how marketplace works, you'd know it wont be possible.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> If you were familiar about how marketplace works, you'd know it wont be possible.


I know man. I got at least $15 from csgo drops which i used to buy games


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I know man. I got at least $15 from csgo drops which i used to buy games



Hmm..., I'd have got 40-41$ from those items if sold. So had to take a chance via trading. Its not much of a problem except the fact that scammer got profit and I cant patch the game (even though i can play it).

Games like GTA 5 I bought on my own by selling items coz i know its an online game, couldnt take the risk.

Anyways, more than 80% of my games in my library are bought/traded via selling dota 2 items. Around 450$ iirc. So a scam like this doesnt hurt much either, just left a bad taste


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

*The Witcher 3's massive 1.07 patch rolls out today*

You can check out the full list of 1.07 patch notes below.


Introduces an alternative movement style for Geralt. To enable, go to the Gameplay\Movement Response submenu. 
Fixes a rare issue where the player's horse would not fall to the ground properly. 
Fixes a rare issue where the player could be locked into the aiming animation if hit while throwing a bomb on horseback. 
Fixes a rare issue with an infinite loading screen in the Ladies of the Wood quest. 
Includes a variety of collision fixes. 
Fixes an issue where Wild Hunt warriors would remain present even after the player completed the main storyline. 
Fixes an issue where players could repeatedly buy foreign currency from a loan shark and sell it at the Vivaldi Bank. 
Fixes an exploit whereby players could loot gold from a single chest more than once. 
Fixes an issue whereby some skills were not properly removed after the player used the Potion of Clearance. 
Fixes an issue with target locking, which should now be more responsive. 
Introduces   a number of changes in selected game-world areas to prevent players   from unexpectedly progressing quests or leaving the playable area by   climbing certain elements of the landscape. 
Fixes an issue where sometimes players could not use Signs after reaching Skellige for the first time. 
Fixes an issue where damage from certain sources was incorrectly calculated. 
Fixes an issue where the durability of alternative weapons did not drop as intended. 
Fixes an issue where the game would remain in slow motion if the player had used manual targeting. 
Fixes an issue whereby meditation could be blocked by certain quests. 
Fixes an issue where Stamina did not always regenerate properly. 
Fixes   an issue where Geralt's statistics could be multiplied if the player   stood in a Dimeritium bomb cloud while the Cluster skill was activated. 
Introduces a number of fixes, improvements and clarifications in the map-pins and objectives for multiple quests. 
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances gravity ceased to apply to the player's horse. 
Adds   a stash for player convenience. Players can now store loot in their   stash, access to which is available in different parts of the world.   Stash locations are marked on the map. 
Fixes an issue whereby the player's horse would often stop abruptly before bridges or other narrow passages. 
Fixes   an issue whereby encumbrance was not updating correctly, resulting in   players being overburdened where in fact they were not. 
Fixes a rare issue where players were unable to choose different Signs. 
Fixes an issue where the player was sometimes unable to craft glyphs. 
Fixes an issue where not all merchants would accept junk loot. 
All crafting components and alchemy ingredients now weigh nothing. 
Fixes an issue where certain armor/hairstyle combinations interacted incorrectly. 
Fixes an issue where instances of the Quen Sign would occasionally burst during dialogue scenes. 
Fixes a rare issue where the player could not play gwent with Madame Serenity at the Passiflora. 
The   Zoltan gwent card should now always be present beneath the Hanged  Man's  Tree if the player does not win it earlier in White Orchard. 
Fixes a rare issue where players could not talk to, or play gwent with, the innkeeper at the Inn at the Crossroads. 
Includes a number of wording and spelling fixes in multiple localized versions. 
Introduces   a number of improvements in the game streaming system. Players should   experience fewer blurred textures, NPC spawn times should be markedly   reduced, and there should be an overall improvement in the speed with   which game assets are loaded. Streaming system improvements should be   most noticeable on consoles and systems with non-SSD drives. 
Improves performance in the swamps of the No Man's Land region. 
Fixes an issue whereby the presence of fog could adversely affect game performance. 
Optimizes various FX which should result in improved performance during the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest. 
Introduces a number of optimizations that improve overall performance throughout the game. 
Improves overall game performance. 
Fixes an issue where Keira's magic bubble could adversely affect performance. 
Fixes an issue whereby the mouse cursor would remain visible during in-game video playback. 
Adds a warning if the user runs out of disk space and wants to crate a new game save. 
Fixes an issue whereby Colorblind mode was not properly saved. 
Fixes an issue whereby Zoltan would sometimes appear in the incorrect location after the Novigrad, Closed City quest. 
Fixes an issue during the Last Wish quest whereby Geralt would continue his conversation with Yennefer after they parted. 
Fixes an issue where two simultaneous instances of some characters would appear in a scene in the Broken Flowers quest. 
Fixes   an issue whereby some objectives were not available to the player and   would be automatically failed during the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest.. 
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances Lambert did not board the boat during the Final Trial quest. 
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances Madame Serenity was improperly placed during the Deadly Plot quest. 
Fixes an issue where the Fake Papers quest would be failed if the player did not mention that one of the brothers was dead. 
Fixes   an issue whereby players would sometimes be unable to start the final   horse race, The Heroes' Pursuits: For the Goddess' Glory! in Skellige. 
Fixes an issue where unintended objects were present in Novigrad after the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest. 
Fixes   an issue where a progression break could occur if Geralt was knocked   out by guards while following the Bloody Baron during the Family Matters   quest. 
Fixes an issue where players were sometimes unable to interact with a torch in the Get Junior quest. 
Fixes an issue where players could sometimes experience an infinite loading screen during the Iron Maiden quest. 
Fixes   an issue where in certain circumstances players could encounter a   blocker during the Contract: The Apiarian Phantom quest. Players who   have encountered this bug need to backtrack to the frozen hive and   examine the footprints around it again. 
Fixes an issue whereby the player could get locked inside a room during the Through Time and Space quest. 
Fixes   an issue where on rare occasions players were unable to progress the   game after the Get Junior quest, specifically upon reaching Vernon   Roche's camp. 
Fixes an issue whereby purchasing wine during the It Takes Three to Tango quest would not always progress the quest properly. 
Fixes an issue where the In Wolf's Clothing quest did not progress properly after the player read Morkvarg's journal. 
Fixes   an issue where on some rare occasions players were unable to interact   with the Wild Hunt soldier's body during the Echoes of the Past quest. 
Fixes   an issue whereby Keira would not always properly use the portal during   the For the Advancement of Learning quest if asked to go to Kaer  Morhen. 
Fixes an issue where the Scoia'tael from Novigrad was not always available to play in the Gwent quest. 
Fixes an issue where the player could get blocked inside a cellar during the King's Gambit quest. 
Fixes an issue where in certain situations the player was unable to find Triss during the Final Preparations quest. 
Fixes an issue where occasionally the Kingfisher tavern was left without an innkeeper after the Now or Never quest. 
Fixes an issue where Yennefer was not spawned in Oxenfurt during the Great Escape quest. 
Fixes a rare issue where Captain Wolverstone was not at the Golden Sturgeon when intended. 
Fixes a rare issue where the bodyguards in the Reason of State quest were not hostile. 
Fixes a rare issue where the griffin would not always appear in the Contract: The Creature from the Oxenfurt Forest quest. 
Fixes an issue where the wyvern would not appear in the Contract: Phantom of the Trade Route quest. 
Fixes an issue with enlisting Sukrus from Skellige to be Hattori's bodyguard in the Of Swords and Dumplings quest. 
Fixes a rare issue whereby the visions in the Echoes of the Past quest were not displayed. 
The Contract: Devil by the Well quest no longer counts towards the Geralt: The Professional achievement. 
Fixes a rare issue when the player could not speak with Lambert at Kaer Morhen during the Final Trial quest. 
Fixes a rare issue where players could not always complete the Hey, You Wanna Look at my Stuff? quest. 
Fixes an issue where players were sometimes unable to summon a horse after the Fencing Lessons quest. 
Fixes an issue where in the Scavenger Hunt: Viper School Gear quest the gate to the mausoleum was locked. 
Fixes   an issue where players could not use Signs or swords after the   fistfight at the Rosemary and Thyme during the Broken Flowers quest. 
Fixes a rare issue whereby players could not examine the source of interference during the Disturbance quest. 
Fixes an issue with the Dirty Funds quest. 
Fixes a rare issue with a loading screen in the Contract: The Phantom of Eldberg quest. 
Fixes a issue with a loading screen at Aeramas' residence during the Of Dairy and Darkness quest. 
Fixes an issue where quest givers for the Deadly Delights and Jenny o' the Woods contracts would disappear. 
Introduces a number of improvements to overall game stability. 
Fixes an issue where the Potion of Clearance would pop into the quick slot if the player ran out of food. 
Adds a Books tab to the Inventory panel. 
Introduces a number of additional loading screen hints. 
Introduces   a pinning feature for formulae and diagrams. Ingredients and  components  for pinned formulae/diagrams are highlighted in the shop  view. This  should greatly facilitate the purchase of currently needed  elements. 
Introduces  a feature whereby currently equipped  items are highlighted in the  Repair panel, facilitating prioritization  of items needing repair. 
Adds a feature whereby read and unread books are marked differently in the Inventory panel. 
The   list of all available DLC packages is now displayed in the Main   Menu/Options/Downloadable Content submenu for better clarity. 
Enabled   additional settings that decreases the hair and fur image quality   slightly, without compromising its general appearance, to optimize   HairWorks on a wider range of hardware. 
The Witcher 3 1.07 Patch Includes Changes To Enhanced Witcher Gear


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

The Witcher 3 Patch 1.07 Hidden Changes: Igni is Nerfed, Changes To Enhanced Gears, DualShock 4 Support on PC Port


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 20, 2015)

So the download is of 7.9 GB...Holy mo......God


----------



## ZTR (Jul 20, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> So the download is of 7.9 GB...Holy mo......God


Its 2.0 GB from GOG Account lol


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 20, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Its 2.0 GB from GOG Account lol


Showing 7.9 GB in GOG galaxy


----------



## ZTR (Jul 20, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Showing 7.9 GB in GOG galaxy


The Witcher 3 patch 1.07 released - PC Gamer

"Of course, a big patch requires a lengthy download—but just how lengthy seems to depend on where you download it from. It's 7.6GB for me, through GOG Galaxy, while Steam users are reporting a 5.1GB download. Stranger still, you can download it from your GOG account page for 2.1GB. That may be the preferred option for those struggling with monthly download limits."


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> The Witcher 3 Patch 1.07 Hidden Changes: Igni is Nerfed, Changes To Enhanced Gears,* DualShock 4 Support on PC Port*



for real ?  I hope more devs do this, native dual shock 4 on PC will be badass.. finally xinput has some competition


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 20, 2015)

I started from the website.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> The Witcher 3 Patch 1.07 Hidden Changes: Igni is Nerfed, Changes To Enhanced Gears, DualShock 4 Support on PC Port


It already had DS4 support. 

Why are they calling it a PC port? It was developed on pc first.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

*The Witcher 3 Just Got Better In A Bunch Of Little Ways*


*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1349463490272372516.png

         Over the weekend, _The Witcher 3_  got a new patch that brought with it a bunch of changes. None of the  tweaks are earth-shaking on their own, but taken together, they make the  game feel noticeably more polished, user-friendly, and complete.

         Since _The Witcher 3_  came out back in May, developer CD Projekt Red has been releasing  regular free updates and downloadable content, from performance tweaks  to outfits and weapons to full-blown story missions. I’ve been following along with interest, and have been impressed with what I’ve played so far. 
         Last weekend we didn’t get any new missions or gear, but we got something just as good—the substantial new 1.07 patch.  It was about 5GB for me on PC, and brought with it a ton of small  improvements, some more noticeable than others. I got home from vacation  on Sunday and fired the game up to see what was different.
           I’ve played more than 90 hours of _The Witcher 3_ on PC, in addition to the 60-ish that I played on PS4 back when I reviewed it.  I’ve gotten pretty used to the game’s many little quirks, so some of  the little changes feel more noticeable to me than they may to another  player. I haven’t tried the patched game out on either PS4 and Xbox One—_Digital Foundry_ reports  that it actually lowers the game’s average frame-rate in some places on  consoles, which is a bummer, but one to which I can’t directly attest. 
         First, the biggest change, which is a real megaton. Per the patch notes:Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances gravity ceased to apply to the player’s horse.​No  more flying horses! We live in an age of wonders. The other major  change is that you can now turn on an alternate control setting in the  game options:
         *i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1349463490391494436.png
1
         The  result is that Geralt turns on a tighter radius and as a result is a  lot easier to handle. For a not-very-scientific look at the differences,  here’s what happens when I try to turn in a tight circle with the *original* control scheme while using a controller:
         *i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1349463490487382052.gif
         And here’s me turning with the new *alternate* control scheme:
         *i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1349463490549430820.gif
         It  may not seem like a huge difference, but it’ll be immediately  noticeable to anyone who’s spent a lot of time playing the game. To test  it out, I spent a few hours hunting down the new Wolf School armor  (Side note: Worth doing! You’ll explore some places you may have missed  back at Kaer Morhen, and the armor itself is cool.) As I explored, I  found myself much more able to climb twisting staircases and navigate  cliffs and walkways without Geralt stumbling off edges. Combat also  feels tighter, particularly if you decide to flee mid-fight or relocate  to a better vantage.
         As  much as I may love Geralt’s horse Roach, there’s no denying that  steering her can be a pain in the ass. Roach’s controls have also been  improved with the new patch. It’s still not entirely smooth sailing—it’s  easier to get Roach through a tightly packed corridor or across a  bridge or other choke point, but still not quite _easy_, and the  auto-navigation on trails still doesn’t work entirely correctly. I still  found Roach taking forks in the direction leading _away_ from the path on my minimap. 
         The  inventory menu has also gotten a new Books tab, which will allow you to  hoover up all the books and documents you can find without worrying  about your Usable Items tab filling up with copies of _My Evening With A Vampire_ and _Witchers: Not Quite The Devils You Thought._
         *i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1349463490721697572.png
2
         It’s  a big improvement, and while it doesn’t undo the general awkwardness of  the game’s menus, it goes a long way toward making the most important  tab (Usable Items) less crowded.
         Geralt  also has access to a storage Stash, which is great news for  armor-hoarders like me who craft every possible set of custom Witcher  gear and can’t bear to part with any of it. There aren’t that many stash  locations—one for each of the game’s major locations—and they’re marked  by a green chest icon on the map. 
         *i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1349463490772507940.png
         Once you’re at your stash, you can store whatever you’d like:
         *i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1349463490841569572.png
         I  stored all of the Witcher gear I don’t use, along with my precious  purloined portrait of Hierarch Hemmelfart, which I’m sure you will agree  deserves to be kept safe.
         In  another nice interface improvement, you can now “pin” crafting and  alchemy formulas. The ingredients you need for pinned recipes will be  highlighted in the shopkeeper menu, which makes it a _lot_ easier to figure out what you need for the stuff you want to make. 
         *i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1349463491154427172.png
         Those are the most noticeable changes, but there are a lot of little ones, too. (Apparently, the patch changes the level requirements for some armor? Which is a head-scratcher.) As I mentioned earlier, you can see the full changelog here,  but among the things I noticed: When Geralt goes into a conversation  with a Quen shield active, it no longer loudly explodes off of him at  the start of the conversation. (Hooray!) The mini-map seems much easier  to read when you’re in small caves and dungeons, which makes it easier  to tell where you are and how to leave. Your equipped armor and weapons  are now highlighted in the repair menu, so you don’t wind up  accidentally repairing the sword you were just going to sell anyway. 
         There  are some new graphics options, including a bunch of new settings for  the game’s notoriously performance-killing Nvidia HairWorks tech. (I  still leave it off.) The patch also promises more general performance  increases. As I already mentioned, I can’t directly speak to the lower  performance that _Digital Foundry _discovered on consoles, but  the game has always run very well for me on PC—I’m using a GTX 970 and  have gotten solid 60fps 1080p performance at high/ultra settings with  HairWorks off. After the patch, I’m still in the same high/ultra  ballpark and am still getting a solid 60fps. 
         The  1.07 patch contains many more small tweaks, and more than a few that  I’m sure I’ve missed. Overall, though: It’s yet another welcome bit of  post-release support from a developer that was already doing a great job  of it. 

Source:Kotaku.com


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 21, 2015)

This game, guys, is the reason I'm not frequenting this forum. IDK how many hours I've put into this game. Main quests be darned. The side quests are so darn intriguing, I sometimes feel like this isn't even a game. I'm in love with this game, true love. Can't stop thinking about this. This game might spoil every other open world RPGs to me.

And if, Cyberpunk 2077's closer to this game in any way, I'm gonna go crazy, might never see the real world (not like I'm seeing much now).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This game, guys, is the reason I'm not frequenting this forum. IDK how many hours I've put into this game. Main quests be darned. The side quests are so darn intriguing, I sometimes feel like this isn't even a game. I'm in love with this game, true love. Can't stop thinking about this. This game might spoil every other open world RPGs to me.
> 
> And if, Cyberpunk 2077's closer to this game in any way, I'm gonna go crazy, might never see the real world (not like I'm seeing much now).



I already played it 2 times on GTX750Ti and about to start it 3rd time when I get my new GTX960...

Both the times I wantedly did not play till the end so that I want to play it 3rd time to the end on GTX960... without any stuttering.

PS: I completed 98% of all quests till the end but left the 2% twice...


*I am so much in love with this game that I dont want to end it and want to start it and keep on playing & playing like NVIDIAGeek says...


*“The Witcher 3” 1.07 patch also has added some very handy stash locations  for players who may have too many items in their inventories. This move  will allow them to store items they don’t want to destroy or sell, but  have

to get rid of because of the lack of space. These stash locations  will be marked on Geralt’s map, so players won’t have to spend hours  searching for these items. To enable the alternative style, players must go first to the 

gameplay menu and then to the movement response submenu.Adding these enhancements to the fact that all of “The Witcher 3” DLC  will now be displayed on the game’s main menu makes it appear as if  this huge patch will 

be well worth the 7 GB of space and the long  download time. The patch can be downloaded immediately on the systems  with the game.

*What You Should Know About Patch 1.07 - The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt*


----------



## DDIF (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got a new Asus G751JY with GTX 980M, downloading the game and will try. Till now was playing on desktop 780. And guys how to add friends on Galaxy, do they even have this option?
Have the button lag been fixed in 1.07, Geralt acting late when pressing a button in combat?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 21, 2015)

Finished the game a few days back. And it leaves me wanting for more. Why did it have to end? I could've easily played this game for the entire year. LOL.! Still, its sad that it came to an end.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 21, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Finished the game a few days back. And it leaves me wanting for more. Why did it have to end? I could've easily played this game for the entire year. LOL.! Still, its sad that it came to an end.


Don't loose heart. We have the expansion pass, which will be as long as w2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 22, 2015)

^ Yay!! I am looking forward to the expansion pass!.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 22, 2015)

​


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 22, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Just got a new Asus G751JY with GTX 980M, downloading the game and will try. Till now was playing on desktop 780. And guys how to add friends on Galaxy, do they even have this option?
> Have the button lag been fixed in 1.07, Geralt acting late when pressing a button in combat?


Yeah, button lag seems reduced to me. Geralt turns more sharply now, stops more promptly and jump from high doesn't require you to tap jump again before landing to roll and reduce damage. Though he is still human so you will die if you try an assassins Creed   You can add friends on gog by searching their profile and clicking on their avatar.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 23, 2015)

*Hi... Guy Finally Explored 99% points of interest in velen except this one could not find a way to the point if any one got there please tell what you found.*

*s11.postimg.org/4xchwiqoj/IMG_20150721_191241508.jpg


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

ZTR said:


> The Witcher 3 patch 1.07 released - PC Gamer
> 
> "Of course, a big patch requires a lengthy download—but just how lengthy seems to depend on where you download it from. It's 7.6GB for me, through GOG Galaxy, while Steam users are reporting a 5.1GB download. Stranger still, you can download it from your GOG account page for 2.1GB. That may be the preferred option for those struggling with monthly download limits."


Good thing my office has free WiFi with 5mbps download.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> *Hi... Guy Finally Explored 99% points of interest in velen except this one could not find a way to the point if any one got there please tell what you found.*
> 
> *s11.postimg.org/4xchwiqoj/IMG_20150721_191241508.jpg


That's Bald Mountain. Progress through the story. You will go there. Won't say more. But don't try to go there before that.

It's possible to enter before and there is a place of power there as well. You need to do some clever climbing and utilize missing invisible walls to get in. I did it. But you will prolly be crying when you realize that you can't get out anymore. I learned the hard way. Took me 2 hours to finally get out  after a lot of jumping and dying and what not...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 24, 2015)

*The Witcher 3 Patch 1.07 MegaGuide: List Of All Bugs, Technical Issues and How To Fix Them*

*TECHNICAL ISSUES*

*Lower fps*
Once applied, patch 1.7 causes noticeably lower fps on several GPUs,  especially those of the Nvidia series 750Ti, GTX 770 and others. You can  partially fix this by disabling the v-sync.

*Achievements*
Lots of achievements regarding Gwent, brawl + brawl master quests and  horse races don't work properly anymore. There's no current workaround,  unfortunately.

*Game settings*
This bug causes all of your game settings to be removed and restored to  default each time you exit the game. To fix this, go to  documents/witcher 3 and untick “read-only” in user.settings file: the  game will be able to actually overwrite that file and save your  settings.

*Graphical issues*
If you encounter GFX issues, verify game cache files via GOG Galaxy or  Steam depending on the client you used to download The Witcher 3: Wild  Hunt. This should work.

*Rainy weather issue*
This crazy bug consists in rain displaying also when you are inside houses outside Novigrad.

*NPC animation glitches*
Brooms, crates, bottles and other things are not displaying properly in the hands of NPCs when you encounter this bug.

*Alternate look for Ciri*
Among several issues known for the alternative look for Ciri, there is a  smaller one that causes a graphical bug on her neck during cut-scenes. A  small white line will appear there.

*Save issues*
Xbox One and PlayStation 4 players also reported some issues with saves,  and these problems also appeared to a few PC gamers. There's no known  reason for this to happen, but before deleting your saves try to verify  game files or re-installing the entire game.

*Stash bound to E key / Items disappearing from stash*
This bug causes the game not caring about which is your stash key,  bounding it to the E button. More rarely, this leads the items you stash  to disappearing.

*Money disappears*
This has still to be confirmed but looks like there's a bug out there  that causes money to disappear. Basically, you can't get more money.  Reasons and solutions unknown at the moment.

*Mouse sensitivity*
Options don't display anymore mouse sensitivity. If you want to fix  this, turn off hardware cursor or change mouse settings in control  panel.

*Gamepad movement settings reduced*
With patch 1.7 applying, the movement settings were reduced for gamepads: they were four, now are only two.

*Geralt disappearing when moving the camera*
This very rare bug consists in Geralt disappearing each time you move  the camera. Verifying game cache files could be the most appropriate  solution.

*Issues with weight*
If you were encumbered in 1.6 and you still are in 1.7, as it should  actually be, use the 90000 weight mod, which is compatible with the new  patch. Drop an item and get it back if you are still encumbered after  applying the mod.

*ISSUES WITH QUESTS*

*Vernon Roche (An Eye For An Eye quest)*
This bug doesn't allow you to speak with Vernon. Since you won't be able  to progress further with the quest, this can be considered a game  breaking bug, and the only solution is to load save before accepting the  quest.

*Closed City quest / Collect them all (Gwent)*
Quest changes to Failed if you already completed it and if you complete it. No solution available at the moment.

*Skellige's Most Wanted*
This bug makes the Werewolf immortal, and there's no fix currently.

*Ambassador Var Attre*
If you decide to talk to him in Wyzima, but you haven't during your  first visit there, beware: you will encounter graphical issues like  missing NPCs, walls, etc.

*Wild Hunt soldiers teleporting during the defense of Kaer Morhen*
Looks like Wild Hunt soldiers have learnt how to teleport for small  distances during the defense of Kaer Morhen. They will use this ability  mostly when attacked or while leaving the NPC fight zone, making the  battle even harder to complete.

*MatchesCountError message appearing, game not starting*
If the MatchesCountError prevents your game to start, delete dsound.dll  in Witcher 3 directory (bin/x64). This is said to be caused by Dev  console enabler mod.

*Music tracks stop playing upon completion of Coronation quest*
If you meet this bug, that prevents music to play after your complete  the Coronation quest, fast travel and you will restore the proper order  of things.

*Ally NPCs very vulnerable (Black Pearl quest)*
Sometimes allies can be very vulnerable, like in the Black Pearl quest,  where they die after just one enemy hit. Check the workaround posted on  the official forums of CD Projekt RED to *fix* this.

*Baron's Sergeant is missing one VO dialogue when leaning against the wall*
This bug is really strange, since the dialogue works properly when the character doesn't lean against the wall.

*Price of Honor quest*
The Price of Honor quest was already bugged before the patch 1.07 was  issued and it was supposed to fix the bug, but failed. The solution is  to load the game before starting the quest.

*Horse stops gallop more often*

*Master Armorer quest*
Testing Yoanas and Fergus armor, baron's soldier just stands there, not  fall down, when he is hit by a bolt. The animation won't start because  of this bug.

*Missing stashes*
This bug prevents the game from spawning stashes in some areas. For example, you could meet it in Rosemary.

*Arche Griffin body*
When you kill arche griffin, you pick up his trophy but the head doesn't  actually disappear from this body. This is a smaller bug that doesn't  harm your game experience, anyway.

*Triss Merigold Soldier Statuette's side quest*
If this bug activates, you won't be able to give Triss the statuettes.  The conversation will stop at a certain point, and you won't be allowed  to complete the quest. There's no solution now.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *The Witcher 3 Patch 1.07 MegaGuide: List Of All Bugs, Technical Issues and How To Fix Them*
> 
> *TECHNICAL ISSUES*
> 
> ...


Wow. Looks like patch 1.07 broke more than it fixed. Have you encountered any problems? I heard achievements have also been disabled in both Gog Galaxy and Steam?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Wow. Looks like patch 1.07 broke more than it fixed. Have you encountered any problems? I heard achievements have also been disabled in both Gog Galaxy and Steam?


It did fix quite a few things. But I faced the following bugs so far:

Potion effects reset at each cutscene of battle at kaer morhen. This happened even when I had over 1 hour left on a decoction. And since you have no way to meditate during the entire quest you are f****d on death March if you have a alchemy build. Still gotta test with other cutscenes though. Dunno if its this quest specific.

Dlc costumes switch back to default temporarily during cutscenes.

Geralt can sometime climb invisible stairs and get really high in air - some 30 ft and then suddenly fall and die (this one was hilarious for me)


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It did fix quite a few things. But I faced the following bugs so far:
> 
> Potion effects reset at each cutscene of battle at kaer morhen. This happened even when I had over 1 hour left on a decoction. And since you have no way to meditate during the entire quest you are f****d on death March if you have a alchemy build. Still gotta test with other cutscenes though. Dunno if its this quest specific.
> 
> ...


Oh man. I think I'm going to stop playing until they fix all of this. I can't risk it. Which platform are you on, Steam or Gog Galaxy and are you still unlocking achievements?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Oh man. I think I'm going to stop playing until they fix all of this. I can't risk it. Which platform are you on, Steam or Gog Galaxy and are you still unlocking achievements?


Galaxy. And I am not near any achievements so can't really say. Unlocked whatever I did so far on previous versions.

And good things is that all quest bugs have been fixed.

Dunno about the ones mentioned in your list as I am already late game when I installed 1.07.

IMO the dlc outfit bugs are not game breaking and can be ignored. Though the potion thing is annoying. But you can still play the game.

And it is expected to have new bugs or just have hidden bugs come out. Can't really blame them. I have been doing software development long enough to know this. Software has bugs is the reason why a country like India has jobs today my friend


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Galaxy. And I am not near any achievements so can't really say. Unlocked whatever I did so far on previous versions.
> 
> And good things is that all quest bugs have been fixed.
> 
> ...



Hahaha. Well said!  

Thanks bud. I think I'll keep going then


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2015)

[h=1]The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Monsters[/h]


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 25, 2015)

bssunil said:


> [h=1]The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Monsters[/h]


This is a very old video that was already shared here. Why re-share it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> This is a very old video that was already shared here. Why re-share it?



I thought it hasnt been shared yet.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for your advice with play though the campaign.... Currently escorting our little friend to Kaer Morhen... just wanted to know weather the point is passed to going to come where i will be able to go to Bald Mountain.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> Thanks for your advice with play though the campaign.... Currently escorting our little friend to Kaer Morhen... just wanted to know weather the point is passed to going to come where i will be able to go to Bald Mountain.


You still have a long long way to go my friend. Bald mountain mission is one of the last and you are like midway  right now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2015)

*All Main Quests*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/QKt4oUD.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 25, 2015)

^Ay, put that in the spoilers. Nobody wants to know what the things are, man. Come on.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 25, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Ay, put that in the spoilers. Nobody wants to know what the things are, man. Come on.


Lol. Just don't load the image. And I doubt just the names mean much.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol. Just don't load the image. And I doubt just the names mean much.





NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Ay, put that in the spoilers. Nobody wants to know what the things are, man. Come on.


Done. Have put Spoiler buddy. Dont worry. Sorry for everything if I had hurt anybody's feelings.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 25, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Done. Have put Spoiler buddy. Dont worry. Sorry for everything if I had hurt anybody's feelings.


Hurt anyone's feelings? ROFL.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 25, 2015)

Lol..thinking of starting the game again on death march. That will be another 100+ hours


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2015)

*Interactive Witcher 3 World Map*

*The Witcher
*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2015)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt's final DLC will be a New Game + mode.

 The final FREE DLC, is on the way! Stay tuned. Won’t happen this week - we need a bit more time to finish it....CDPR

*i.imgur.com/Yza9SoQ.png


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 28, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Lol..thinking of starting the game again on death march. That will be another 100+ hours


Wait some more before you do that. NG+ incoming


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 28, 2015)

Check this awesome sexy dance

The Witcher 3: this sexy dance is a feature, not a bug | VG247

ROFL  

No spoilers so all can watch.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/q3rdePk.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2015)

*Witcher 3 
*i.imgur.com/4awBD7H.jpg
Patch 1.08 Notes*


*PERFORMANCE:*


Overall improvements to performance, including some issues that may have been caused by 1.07. 
*UI:*


[Japanese Only][PS4 Only] Fixes an issue where the background text of certain books would flicker. 
Fixes an issue where part of the Kaer Morhen map would not display properly. 
*GAMEPLAY:*


Fixes a rare issue where items would disappear from the stash. 
Fixes a very rare issue which would cause Geralt to get stuck when trying to run. 
The interaction pop-up will no longer appear on lootable objects that are empty. 
Fixes an occasional glitch in one of the dwarf combat animations. 
Heads chopped off during finishers will no longer disappear. 
Players can perform a roll just before landing to significantly reduce the damage caused by falling. 
We've added a tutorial pop-up window explaining this to make it clearer." 
In  patch 1.07, the level requirements for certain items were scaled up,  leaving some players stuck with only unusable gear. With patch 1.08, we  are introducing the Wolven Hour potion. This potion will be available in  everyone's inventory once they install the patch. It will reduce level  requirements on all gear for a period of one hour. This will give  players time to level up or find alternative equipment using the gear  that was available to them in patch 1.05 but became unusable after patch  1.07. After one hour, the potion's effects will cease and the  requirements for all gear will revert to their original, pre-potion  values. 
Fixes an issue where players were unable to compare their items with ones sold by merchants. 
*ACHIEVEMENTS:*


Players will now be able to complete the Card Collector achievement. 
Achievements  are now working properly again and will be unlocked if players meet  their requirements after installing this patch (PC version). 
*GRAPHICS:*


Fixes an issue where interiors would sometimes not display properly on the minimap. 
Fixes  an issue where certain world elements would sometimes be missing and  noticeable visual glitches would be present while in Novigrad. 
*QUEST:*


Fixes  an issue where players were unable to finish the "It Takes Three to  Tango" quest, even though they had obtained wine at the Kingfisher. 
Fixes an issue where Geralt would sometimes die after traveling to Velen in the quest "Something Ends, Something Begins." 
The  entrance to the area where the Sunstone is obtained will no longer be  blocked off if the player exits it prematurely during "The Sunstone"  quest. 
Fixes an issue where players were unable to complete the "Get Junior" quest on certain occasions. 
Fixes an issue where players were unable to finish the "Scavenger Hunt: Viper School Gear" quest due to a closed gate. 
Fixes  an issue where some players were unable to investigate rooms during the  "Family Matters" quest, effectively blocking their progression. 
Fixes an issue where players were unable to finish the "Hey, You Wanna Look at my Stuff?" quest. 
Fixes an issue where players were unable to talk to Roche during the "An Eye for an Eye" quest. 
Fixes an issue where Roche would stay at his camp instead of going to the Oxenfurt Bridge in the "Get Junior" quest. 
Fixes an issue where, under certain circumstances, Yennefer would not appear in Oxenfurt during the "The Great Escape" quest. 
Drowners will have a harder time killing Nidas during the "Black Pearl" quest. 
Fixes an issue which led to an infinite loading screen during the "To Bait a Forktail..." quest under certain circumstances. 
Fixes a rare issue where the basement was locked during the "King's Gambit" quest. 
Fixes an issue where players were unable to free the merchant during the Person in Distress event in the Claywich area. 
The trolls at the Circle of Elements will no longer attack Geralt if he opts for a peaceful resolution. 
Fixes an issue where players were unable to talk to Roche during the "Brothers in Arms" quest. 
Fixes an issue where Zoltan's card was unobtainable. 
*GENERAL:*


Preparatory features paving the way for the introduction of New Game + in the future. 



Source:gamespot.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

The Witcher 3′s next Patch 1.08 fixes a lot of Patch 1.07′s problems...


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2015)

*High bandwidth alert! (147 MB)*

Collection of Witcher 3 Panoramas


----------



## Knight2A4 (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone getting low FPS problem after installing driver for Windows 10 on nivida card ... Getting of 30 FPS instead of 60 FPS after updating drivers of my gtx 960 after installing windows 10...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> Anyone getting low FPS problem after installing driver for Windows 10 on nivida card ... Getting of 30 FPS instead of 60 FPS after updating drivers of my gtx 960 after installing windows 10...



switch to amd no fps drops XD

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> The Witcher 3′s next Patch 1.08 fixes a lot of Patch 1.07′s problems...



which gpu and what settings are you playing at?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gtx 960 was getting good FPS after patch v1.07 but two days ago updated to win 10 n installed the new Windows 10 ready driver now there is a huge FPS drop like for the same setting I am getting 26-30 FPS where as it was running at 60 FPS before.

Nivida hair works ,AA & draw distance where keep off & keep to minimum others to high.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hakimtai said:


> Gtx 960 was getting good FPS after patch v1.07 but two days ago updated to win 10 n installed the new Windows 10 ready driver now there is a huge FPS drop like for the same setting I am getting 26-30 FPS where as it was running at 60 FPS before.
> 
> Nivida hair works ,AA & draw distance where keep off & keep to minimum others to high.


Why not wait for a few more days before upgrading to w10? You still have 11 months to claim it free


----------



## Knight2A4 (Aug 6, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Why not wait for a few more days before upgrading to w10? You still have 11 months to claim it free


That do not make any sense since I already have completed All main quest, all side quest, all contracts, all witcher gears conquests completed, all points of interest in other areas expect a few in skellige islands.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 6, 2015)

When is this new game+ coming? Am dying to play this game


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 6, 2015)

i am thinking of buying this game on the ps4, worth it? I bought a ps4 mainly to play god of war/bloodborne and I don't have a gaming pc right now..


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 6, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> i am thinking of buying this game on the ps4, worth it? I bought a ps4 mainly to play god of war/bloodborne and I don't have a gaming pc right now..



^its totally worthwhile if you enjoy RPGs.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyone exited for the new game+? It will feature stronger enemies and in fact you will be bumped to level 30 (if you are below that when you completed the game) in the new game+. All your non-quest specific items including weapons, armor, cards will carry over.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 10, 2015)

Will there be an enhanced edition? I'll do my second play through if enhanced edition comes out


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 10, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Will there be an enhanced edition? I'll do my second play through if enhanced edition comes out


Next year maybe...


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 11, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Anyone exited for the new game+? It will feature stronger enemies and in fact you will be bumped to level 30 (if you are below that when you completed the game) in the new game+. All your non-quest specific items including weapons, armor, cards will carry over.


I am. Wanna start my second playthrough


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt now with the mod support

Source:*thewitcher.com/news/view/1094


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 15, 2015)

Is it necessary to play Witcher 1 & 2 before playing 3?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Is it necessary to play Witcher 1 & 2 before playing 3?



No need.


----------



## 007 (Aug 16, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> No need.


I've started off with W1 in my new rig. In Chapter 2 now, medium difficulty. Should I be continuing or jump into W3? I just don't wanna miss anything.


----------



## Alok (Aug 16, 2015)

007 said:


> I've started off with W1 in my new rig. In Chapter 2 now, medium difficulty. Should I be continuing or jump into W3? I just don't wanna miss anything.



no need to jump . play both games.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Guys having fun with debug console. Took many pics. One of them is this one *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/16/5d07bea774c89c7de7e27cf1fc5fdb40.jpg    

- - - Updated - - -

*www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/3hankt/ng_should_be_out_everywhere_by_tomorrow/   News for New Game +


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 17, 2015)

The Witcher 3 New Game Plus Mode Rolling Out Now

The recently-announced New Game Plus mode for The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt is rolling out now. Currently  only available on the Xbox One version of the game where the patch  weighs in at 9.51MB, we should be seeing it on other platforms very  shortly.

New Game Plus mode, which is the game's final piece of free DLC, comes with some caveats. First up, if you are level 30 or higher when beginning, your level will remain the same, according to the  studio's community lead and website coordinator, Marcin Momot. Those  below that mark will be bumped up to level 30 upon starting New Game  Plus. You'll also receive a Clearing Potion at the start of the game,  allowing you to reset your previously selected skills.

 Experience,  items, money, and alchemy recipes will all carry over, while your quest  items, books and letters, Gwent cards, usable items, and trophies will  all be left behind. Momot also revealed you'll be able to choose any  difficulty when starting New Game Plus, allowing you to obtain the Death  March achievement/trophy. And, of course, enemies will be stronger.

Source:ign.com


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 17, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> The Witcher 3 New Game Plus Mode Rolling Out Now
> 
> The recently-announced New Game Plus mode for The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt is rolling out now. Currently  only available on the Xbox One version of the game where the patch  weighs in at 9.51MB, we should be seeing it on other platforms very  shortly.
> 
> ...


Goodbye Life. Again!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey someone post lots of monsters on screen with debug console. And paste a screenshot here.

You can do the monster vs monster fight too.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> Hey someone post lots of monsters on screen with debug console. And paste a screenshot here.
> 
> You can do the monster vs monster fight too.


I don't think monster vs monster can be done. All those monsters only attack the player. But I did create fun scenarios. Ciri taking on Eredin,Imlerith and Caranthir together. Ciri facing 5 Lethos. Geralt facing 5 angry Yennefers who zap his ass with lightning


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 18, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Goodbye Life. Again!!!



My thoughts exactly! Had taken a break from gaming after 3 months of Witcher 3. Damn you CDPR!


----------



## Kaltrops (Aug 19, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> My thoughts exactly! Had taken a break from gaming after 3 months of Witcher 3. Damn you CDPR!


Control... Control... Metal Gear Solid 5 in less than two weeks!


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Control... Control... Metal Gear Solid 5 in less than two weeks!


Lol. Waiting for Phantom Pain too. Witcher 3 won't obviously be my primary game now. Imma take my second playthrough slow and steady. Let the expansions come out


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 19, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Lol. Waiting for Phantom Pain too. Witcher 3 won't obviously be my primary game now. Imma take my second playthrough slow and steady. Let the expansions come out


I think you guys aren't reading the news. Fallout 4 is knocking on the door already.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I think you guys aren't reading the news. Fallout 4 is knocking on the door already.


Fallout 4 is on the list too for me . But with exams coming up I probably won't be able to invest much time in it. Gonna play properly after December. And after the bugs are patched


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 19, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Fallout 4 is on the list too for me . But with exams coming up I probably won't be able to invest much time in it. Gonna play properly after December. And after the bugs are patched


Exams keep coming and going man. I remember playing games on the night of my semester exams  quite a few of them, sometimes it was assassins Creed, sometimes Witcher 2, sometimes fallout and others I don't even remember now.

Still ended up with a GPA of 9 so I guess it's doable


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Exams keep coming and going man. I remember playing games on the night of my semester exams  quite a few of them, sometimes it was assassins Creed, sometimes Witcher 2, sometimes fallout and others I don't even remember now.
> 
> Still ended up with a GPA of 9 so I guess it's doable


Not doable for me lol. I really need to study this semester. GPAs are in a pretty bad state  . I don't want to have any tension when I play Fallout 4. Gonna be an epic adventure this winter


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 19, 2015)

So anyone started new game +?? Are the enemies harder? :3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 19, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> So anyone started new game +?? Are the enemies harder? :3


Enemies are very hard.

Video: How much harder is The Witcher 3 NG+? Here's some gameplay and impressions â€¢ Eurogamer.net


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 19, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Enemies are very hard.
> 
> Video: How much harder is The Witcher 3 NG+? Here's some gameplay and impressions â€¢ Eurogamer.net



Wow . They did some real work it seems . Not just higher stats for enemies then . They are somehow genuinely tougher . Should be fun . They also raised the level for some gear it seems . Hunting for witcher gear should be fun this time . I didnt complete any of the witcher gear hunts . Only got diagrams of some of em  . Cant wait till i download the patch . Its taking too much time ;-;


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 22, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Exams keep coming and going man. I remember playing games on the night of my semester exams  quite a few of them, sometimes it was assassins Creed, sometimes Witcher 2, sometimes fallout and others I don't even remember now.
> 
> Still ended up with a GPA of 9 so I guess it's doable


During my college days I played a lot of games before and during exams and still managed to get decent GPA. My friends and hostel neighbours used to tell me "Bhai parh le, tereko dekh k hume frustration hota hai" 

New game +, here I come


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 23, 2015)

am i getting right FPS??  40-50fps out doors @ 900p  , ultra preset , 4x aa hairworks (only geralt)

btw first rpg game played 5hrs straight


----------



## 007 (Aug 24, 2015)

Shoot me a PM if anyone is interested in buying a Steam copy of Witcher 3. It is a ROW region-free copy of course.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

*The Witcher 3 Wiki: Item Spawn Codes                *

*How to Spawn Items with Codes*

 To spawn an item, hit the *~ key* to bring up the console, and enter this code: 
 additem(‘name’) where '*name'* is the Item code. For example, to spawn a Negotiator type: 
 additem('Bear Pants 3')

*Source:Item Spawn Codes - The Witcher 3 Wiki Guide - IGN*


----------



## 007 (Aug 27, 2015)

Who wants this sword forged and shipped overseas?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 27, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> am i getting right FPS??  40-50fps out doors @ 900p  , ultra preset , 4x aa hairworks (only geralt)
> 
> btw first rpg game played 5hrs straight



Cpu+gpu combo?

And gull game is somewhere around 150 hours. So if I did the math right you have done 3% so far


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Cpu+gpu combo?
> 
> And gull game is somewhere around 150 hours. So if I did the math right you have done 3% so far



Inte Core i5 4670s + Zotac GTX950 2GB

I am around 150+ hours but half way through completing every side quest... as of now...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 27, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Inte Core i5 4670s + Zotac GTX950 2GB
> 
> I am around 150+ hours but half way through completing every side quest... as of now...


Wasn't asking you the HW configuration 

Only halfway at 150. I did everything by 150. Every speck on the map. You must have wasted a lot of time following women I think


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 28, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Inte Core i5 4670s + *Zotac GTX950 2GB*
> 
> I am around 150+ hours but half way through completing every side quest... as of now...



you already bought gtx 950????


----------



## xtr3m3 (Aug 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Cpu+gpu combo?
> 
> And gull game is somewhere around 150 hours. So if I did the math right you have done 3% so far



gtx 970 + i5 4440


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 30, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> gtx 970 + i5 4440


I get 50 fps plus on high to ultra with hairworks off on a 860m at 1080p.

Are you kidding me with a 970? You should get full 60fps.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I get 50 fps plus on high to ultra with hairworks off on a 860m at 1080p.
> 
> Are you kidding me with a 970? You should get full 60fps.



no we get around 50 fps only at all ultra and hairworks on gtx 970....


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I get 50 fps plus on high to ultra with hairworks off on a 860m at 1080p.
> 
> Are you kidding me with a 970? You should get full 60fps.


Actually I also get 50-52fps with 970+i5 4690 combo. Ultra and hairworks on.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 30, 2015)

Try with hairworks off. It's a performance killer.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 31, 2015)

In game photography      Gonna be adding more soon    *i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo38/SETANJAN123/2015-08-31_00004_zpsjgyd77uc.jpg   *i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo38/SETANJAN123/2015-08-31_00003_zpsta0bslbw.jpg   *i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo38/SETANJAN123/2015-08-26_00004_zps72nbezyh.jpg   *i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo38/SETANJAN123/2015-08-31_00002_zpsideezfhc.jpg  *i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo38/SETANJAN123/2015-08-26_00005_zpslhen4iqe.jpg


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Try with hairworks off. It's a performance killer.



hair work on/ off doesnt make any difference

even AA on / off dint make any difference


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> hair work on/ off doesnt make any difference
> 
> even AA on / off dint make any difference


That's weird. Hairworks has a huge impact on my system. And I instantly get 30fps more by turning full hairworks off. Geralt only has lesser impact.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That's weird. Hairworks has a huge impact on my system. And I instantly get 30fps more by turning full hairworks off. Geralt only has lesser impact.



idk mine fps is always between 45-55 @ 900p


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> idk mine fps is always between 45-55 @ 900p


Hmm wierd. I get 50 fps on high and 35 fps on ultra at 1080p. Hairworks off.

860m+i7 4710hq : pretty weak

With hairworks : -10 to 20 fps


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 5, 2015)

^ Thats obvious, he has a nvidia gpu.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 5, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ Thats obvious, he has a nvidia gpu.


What? What gpu is 860m then? Lol.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 5, 2015)

that small m. plus i didn't know u had nvidia.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 5, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> that small m. plus i didn't know u had nvidia.


Small m for mobility man. Gtx860m


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 5, 2015)

Y50 lap?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Y50 lap?


Yeah. Best available at the time. Though gotta say no VFM.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys, just started playing the game and it's freakin awesome. I have a question though - I'm about to leave White Orchard. So, do I have to complete all quests/side-quests before leaving or can I visit later and complete them afterwards? I fear that some side quests may get cancelled if I leave without completing them.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 7, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Hey guys, just started playing the game and it's freakin awesome. I have a question though - I'm about to leave White Orchard. So, do I have to complete all quests/side-quests before leaving or can I visit later and complete them afterwards? I fear that some side quests may get cancelled if I leave without completing them.


Well you can come back later no sweat. White orchard quests are somewhat segregated from the rest of the world since its the prologue are.

Beware though, later areas do have some side quests that have a possibility of getting blocked due to your other actions. I won't tell you which ones as this is the beauty of the game. Don't Google it. Find it out by playing through the game.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 7, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well you can come back later no sweat. White orchard quests are somewhat segregated from the rest of the world since its the prologue are.
> 
> Beware though, later areas do have some side quests that have a possibility of getting blocked due to your other actions. I won't tell you which ones as this is the beauty of the game. Don't Google it. Find it out by playing through the game.



Thanks.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 7, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Thanks.


I would still suggest that you complete white orchard fully before moving on. You will need the xp as higher monsters await you.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 7, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Hey guys, just started playing the game and it's freakin awesome. I have a question though - I'm about to leave White Orchard. So, do I have to complete all quests/side-quests before leaving or can I visit later and complete them afterwards? I fear that some side quests may get cancelled if I leave without completing them.



Try to do most quests near required level . Otherwise later if you outlevel it wont be fun.  Do the witcher contracts in white orchard . Xp helps .


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 8, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I would still suggest that you complete white orchard fully before moving on. You will need the xp as higher monsters await you.





setanjan123 said:


> Try to do most quests near required level . Otherwise later if you outlevel it wont be fun.  Do the witcher contracts in white orchard . Xp helps .



Yeah, I completed all the quests/contracts in White Orchard area before leaving, just a few places of interest with a question mark are remaining. Will come back for them later. I was just wondering if by mistake I miss something can I come back later or not. I'm at level 7 now and just finished the mission concerning the elven mage with the help of Keira. Hope I'm doing it right. By the way, how long is the game assuming I do EVERYTHING? I play 4-6 hours a day and spend 25% of the time wandering and admiring the beauty of this living breathing world. So, Will it last me a month?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 8, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Yeah, I completed all the quests/contracts in White Orchard area before leaving, just a few places of interest with a question mark are remaining. Will come back for them later. I was just wondering if by mistake I miss something can I come back later or not. I'm at level 7 now and just finished the mission concerning the elven mage with the help of Keira. Hope I'm doing it right. By the way, how long is the game assuming I do EVERYTHING? I play 4-6 hours a day and spend 25% of the time wandering and admiring the beauty of this living breathing world. So, Will it last me a month?


Doing everything will take you some 150 to 200 hours. I clocked 170 hours or something in my first play through.

And BTW there is no doing it wrong or right. Just enjoy the game and play it the way you want to. That's what it's meant to be like. Not like some linear game telling you to do this quest and that.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 8, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Doing everything will take you some 150 to 200 hours. I clocked 170 hours or something in my first play through.
> 
> And BTW there is no doing it wrong or right. Just enjoy the game and play it the way you want to. That's what it's meant to be like. Not like some linear game telling you to do this quest and that.



Yeah, I hate linear games too. In fact, I don't even play them anymore. I've always been a RPG fan and have invested countless hours in games like DAO, TW1 & TW2, all of which I've played several times over, which is still a far better time spent than playing any shiny new sh!tty FPS for example.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 8, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Yeah, I hate linear games too. In fact, I don't even play them anymore. I've always been a RPG fan and have invested countless hours in games like DAO, TW1 & TW2, all of which I've played several times over, which is still a far better time spent than playing any shiny new sh!tty FPS for example.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 8, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DnGJ1SD09U      


 All Games Beta: The Witcher 3 'Hearts of Stone' expansion launches October 13


News about the First Paid expansion . Hearts of Stone . Teaser trailer and some new info is out


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

Step again into the shoes of Geralt of Rivia, a professional monster  slayer, this time hired to defeat a ruthless bandit captain, Olgierd  von Everec. This expansion to “The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt” packs over 10  hours of new adventures, introducing new characters, powerful monsters,  unique romance and a brand new storyline shaped by your choices.

*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Hearts of Stone launches on October 13, 2015*.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 9, 2015)

Downloaded witcher 3 yesterday. Still on level 3 exploring the first place and completing the quests. I have to say that the game runs surprisingly well on my 7870. Everything is on ultra except nvidia features (hbao+ and hairworks, also foliage on high).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

*This is How Much The Witcher 3 Cost to Make*

CD Projekt Red has announced exactly how much money it spent to make the celebrated open-world role-playing game, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt.  Speaking during CD Projekt Red's latest financial briefing, the English  translation of which was published today, CEO Adam Kicinski revealed  the game's total budget--including development and marketing costs--as * 306 million złoty or about $81 million USD*.

*Overall, CD Projekt Red calls The Witcher 3 a "good investment."*

Source:gamespot.com


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 11, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *This is How Much The Witcher 3 Cost to Make*
> 
> CD Projekt Red has announced exactly how much money it spent to make the celebrated open-world role-playing game, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt.  Speaking during CD Projekt Red's latest financial briefing, the English  translation of which was published today, CEO Adam Kicinski revealed  the game's total budget--including development and marketing costs--as * 306 million złoty or about $81 million USD*.
> 
> ...


 And they earned $65 million in just 6 weeks.


----------



## digit_hpt (Sep 11, 2015)

That's very good earning, though I have to upgrade my rig to play this game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

digit_hpt said:


> That's very good earning, though I have to upgrade my rig to play this game.



BTW What is your present PC Config?


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank God this was just a false rumor.  Rumours busted: Electronic Arts is not buying CD Projekt or GOG - PC Gamer


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 16, 2015)

007 said:


> Thank God this was just a false rumor.  Rumours busted: Electronic Arts is not buying CD Projekt or GOG - PC Gamer


Yeah it's old news already 

I diligently follow cdpr news everyday.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 26, 2015)

is there too much nudity in game? was playing Ciri sauna mission and wtf so many nudes , cant even play properly , my parents always at home when i m back from office.

It is also hard to predict when there is going to be a nude scene -.-


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 27, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> is there too much nudity in game? was playing Ciri sauna mission and wtf so many nudes , cant even play properly , my parents always at home when i m back from office.
> 
> It is also hard to predict when there is going to be a nude scene -.-



 Better not play this game when people are around!


----------



## sygeek (Sep 27, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Better not play this game when people are around!


It's not random though. You can predict it easily and switch tabs (borderless window). However I was severely disappointed in the fencing lessons quest.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 27, 2015)

sygeek said:


> It's not random though. You can predict it easily and switch tabs (borderless window). However I was severely disappointed in the fencing lessons quest.



Lolol when she said 'private lessons' i was like


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 28, 2015)

10 hours in to the game and I an loving it so far . what a masterpiece made by CDPR. Killed griffin and now looking for some side quests.


----------



## Deadman (Oct 11, 2015)

Guys any idea to play this at 4gb ram..Laptop model is asus k53sm-sx010D. I am getting low FPS although I have played COD AW w/o problem.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 11, 2015)

Deadman said:


> Guys any idea to play this at 4gb ram..Laptop model is asus k53sm-sx010D. I am getting low FPS although I have played COD AW w/o problem.



Your RAM is not the problem. I've completed the whole game with 4GB RAM with most of the settings at high and a couple at ultra while maintaining a stable 30+ FPS all the time. It's most probably your graphics card causing the stutter/lag.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 11, 2015)

Deadman said:


> Guys any idea to play this at 4gb ram..*Laptop* model is asus k53sm-sx010D. I am getting low FPS although I have played COD AW w/o problem.



There's your problem.


----------



## Deadman (Oct 12, 2015)

So my laptop is old now. I think the days are not far when we require 50gig gfx card and so on for few extra shines and grass movement.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 12, 2015)

Any of you downloaded the latest patch?
Its huge 17 GB.
And it uninstalls all the 16 DLC
Need to re download and install the DLCs again which is now in a single package.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 12, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Any of you downloaded the latest patch?
> Its huge 17 GB.
> And it uninstalls all the 16 DLC
> Need to re download and install the DLCs again which is now in a single package.


Ya downloading using office WiFi which is super fast 

Good thing I have all dlc installers backed up.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ya downloading using office WiFi which is super fast
> 
> Good thing I have all dlc installers backed up.


I guess old DLC installers will not work. Haven't tried them though. All the 16 DLCs are in a single package now. As you are burning office bandwidth download the extra 750 MB approx as well.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 12, 2015)

masterkd said:


> I guess old DLC installers will not work. Haven't tried them though. All the 16 DLCs are in a single package now. As you are burning office bandwidth download the extra 750 MB approx as well.


Are you sure old dlc installers won't work?

Of course I can download it, office gives 10 mbps down speed but my phone has only so much memory 

18gb is no joke.

Have to download on multiple days.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 12, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Are you sure old dlc installers won't work?
> 
> Of course I can download it, office gives 10 mbps down speed but my phone has only so much memory
> 
> ...



Nah I am not sure. downloaded the new package.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 12, 2015)

The new patch is too friggin huge. It will take me another 5 days to download the entire update. Not even gonna bother now. Completed 3/4th of the game already..


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 13, 2015)

I downloaded the 1.10 patch from torrents. It was 9.96 gb there :3. It works with the GOG version. And since it was cached I got 3 MBps. So no big deal really. Started Hearts of Stone. It's good so far


----------



## sygeek (Oct 18, 2015)

80 hours in, finally finished the main quest. Waiting for 1.10 patch's hotfix to download the HOS expansion.


----------



## 007 (Nov 6, 2015)

The Witcher is being made into a movie - PC Gamer


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2015)

Any place where I can get full patch of the game


----------



## masterkd (Nov 6, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Any place where I can get full patch of the game


GOG Galaxy -> More -> Get backup & extras


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 6, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Any place where I can get full patch of the game


Go to Gog.com. The download links should be there. They are also compressed so it will be a lot smaller in size than Gog Galaxy.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 13, 2015)

Game of the Year goes to The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt at #TrustedReviewsAwards


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 22, 2015)

That dumbass Vesemir 



Spoiler



didn't do a single thing during the Griffin contract


.On top of that after the fight he was lecturing Geralt on how to fight.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 22, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> That dumbass Vesemir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because he had faith in geralt.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Level 3...

Visiting the various '?' marks.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Level 3...
> 
> Visiting the various '?' marks.


Hey guys, any of you have a savegame from the main story quest the Sunstone.

I lost all my saves.  

Backed them up when I migrated to an ssd recently and then my pen drive went kaput.

200hrs down the drain. I basically had finished all the quests, just the main story was pending. So if anyone can help, I can at least finish the story.

Thanks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hey guys, any of you have a savegame from the main story quest the Sunstone.
> 
> I lost all my saves.
> 
> ...



damn thats brutal man, i can give you my savegames.. im on skellige, where i have to go to hindersjfall to trace ciri.. if you want my save, just pm me


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> damn thats brutal man, i can give you my savegames.. im on skellige, where i have to go to hindersjfall to trace ciri.. if you want my save, just pm me


That is way back is it not?  

Reason why these open world massive games need CLOUD saves!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2015)

what is the total game play time to complete it 100% ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> what is the total game play time to complete it 100% ?


There is no total game time like that. Whatever you take to get all achievements. That % tracker on GOG is only for achievements. Not actual story or exploration completion.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That is way back is it not?
> 
> Reason why these open world massive games need CLOUD saves!



I lost my dark souls II savegame recently, brutal  steam doesnt save dark souls II savegame on cloud, I was WTF 120 hours of gametime wasted.. (( So many PvP battles i won, and got to higher rank all gone


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I lost my dark souls II savegame recently, brutal  steam doesnt save dark souls II savegame on cloud, I was WTF 120 hours of gametime wasted.. (( So many PvP battles i won, and got to higher rank all gone


I know how you feel!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2015)

Started playing Witcher 3.

Had my saves from Witcher 2 in the hope (they told I could use them in future version) that my character would start with upgraded abilities.

What is the meaning of giving false hope!!!


----------



## ZTR (Nov 25, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Started playing Witcher 3.
> 
> Had my saves from Witcher 2 in the hope (they told I could use them in future version) that my character would start with upgraded abilities.
> 
> What is the meaning of giving false hope!!!


Save is just for the decisions that you made on witcher 2


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Save is just for the decisions that you made on witcher 2



So?
That impacting my current game or what?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hey guys, any of you have a savegame from the main story quest the Sunstone.
> 
> I lost all my saves.
> 
> ...



I am level 3


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Doing Velen now.It's huge.

Trying to find a blacksmith / armorer.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 30, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Doing Velen now.It's huge.
> 
> Trying to find a blacksmith / armorer.


Your first bet would be crows perch. Just follow main story line.


----------



## setanjan123 (Dec 1, 2015)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] Well yes. It impacts the current world state. Since there are recurring characters from Witcher 2, it mainly sets the way they will interact with you depending on what choices you made in Witcher 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't have saves from W2 so what will be story be ?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 1, 2015)

^You'll have the option to simulate the save


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 4, 2015)

Witcher 3 Wins Overall Game of the Year at 2015 Game Awards - GameSpot


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 4, 2015)

I knew it! hahaha Witcher 3 is best there is in 2015. Lol @ people saying fallout 4 and other games are best this year.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 4, 2015)

Cdpr also got developer of the year.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 4, 2015)

Witcher 3 is one of the best RPG I have ever played. The only other game that comes close to Witcher series is the mass effect series. And as some reviewers have aptly said, Witcher 3 has spoilt all other RPGs for us. All future RPGs better step up their ante!!
Witcher for life.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Bloody Baron...

What a fantastic quest.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 13, 2015)

Playing this particular quest right now. 
Struggled 10 minutes to find the secret path to his fort. 

Someone tell me how to gain experience points quickly?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Playing this particular quest right now.
> Struggled 10 minutes to find the secret path to his fort.
> 
> Someone tell me how to *gain experience points* quickly?



Points of Interests, secondary quests.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 13, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Someone tell me how to gain experience points quickly?



Complete main quests.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 13, 2015)

Hmm, doing that. 
Thinking of attempting all "?" marked areas in map.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 13, 2015)

Those of you with Gog versions. So any of you have experience with re-installing The witcher 3 after reinstalling Windows? 

I wanna format my hard drive and continue where I left off. Do I just restore my saves in the My Documents folder or is there another file I need to copy? 

Like Steam have the .acf files along with the saves. 

Thanks.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Those of you with Gog versions. So any of you have experience with re-installing The witcher 3 after reinstalling Windows?
> 
> I wanna format my hard drive and continue where I left off. Do I just restore my saves in the My Documents folder or is there another file I need to copy?
> 
> ...


Just put saves in the proper folder structure and all will be well.

Only save files are enough. Other config files will be recreated.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Just put saves in the proper folder structure and all will be well.
> 
> Only save files are enough. Other config files will be recreated.


Just to confirm. You are talking only about the My Documents saves right?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Just to confirm. You are talking only about the My Documents saves right?


Yup. I lost mine when migrating to an ssd.

That's 250 hours down the drain :/


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 13, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> I knew it! hahaha Witcher 3 is best there is in 2015. Lol @ people saying fallout 4 and other games are best this year.



The sounds (wind, trees) makes it really immersive.  Many games ignore the atmosphere and it makes the game lifeless.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yup. I lost mine when migrating to an ssd.
> 
> That's 250 hours down the drain :/


Jeez! That's crazy! But how do you how it will work if you didn't back up your saves?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 13, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> The sounds (wind, trees) makes it really immersive.  Many games ignore the atmosphere and it makes the game lifeless.


Fallout 4 had tremendous potential. Specially with features like base building, power armour justifying the word power in its name etc. But I am sad to say that Bethesda took 6 years to just polish fallout 3. Nothing new other than that.

The only other contender in MGS5 seems very barren to me. Again the story was left unfinished/rushed.

So no doubt about TW3.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Jeez! That's crazy! But how do you how it will work if you didn't back up your saves?


This was when i migrated to an ssd.

Prior to this, I factory reset my lappy once and saves had worked fine with the above transfer method.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> This was when i migrated to an ssd.
> 
> Prior to this, I factory reset my lappy once and saves had worked fine with the above transfer method.


Phew. No more tension now. I wanna start New Game Plus and didn't wanna lose all of my effort I put into this game. 

Thanks a million bud!


----------



## sygeek (Dec 14, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Fallout 4 had tremendous potential. Specially with features like base building, power armour justifying the word power in its name etc. But I am sad to say that Bethesda took 6 years to just polish fallout 3. Nothing new other than that.
> 
> The only other contender in MGS5 seems very barren to me. Again the story was left unfinished/rushed.
> 
> So no doubt about TW3.


Definitely agree about fallout 4. The game had such a potential to be good. When I initially started,  I was like woah, this is gonna be an amazing experience. But the soon the lack of polish, bugs, inconsistencies and the horrendous UI really gets in your face. After playing witcher 3, this game feels sub-par to me. Maybe in a year the game will be better with mods. As of now, I'm still playing hoping that the game might grow on me.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Was pleased to meet 



Spoiler



Letho


...

Level 10 now.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 27, 2015)

Reached Novigrad.........I have massive admiration for Dandelion now.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey guys I'm confused between the PC Retail version and Steam Version, though the steam version is cheaper right now I'd like to get the hard copy, but any idea how can I buy the expansion packs if I buy the retail version? are they sold in India?


----------



## 007 (Dec 31, 2015)

dan4u said:


> Hey guys I'm confused between the PC Retail version and Steam Version, though the steam version is cheaper right now I'd like to get the hard copy, but any idea how can I buy the expansion packs if I buy the retail version? are they sold in India?



If you buy the retail version, you have to buy the expansion packs digitally from GOG.com. That's the only way AFAIK.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 31, 2015)

dan4u said:


> Hey guys I'm confused between the PC Retail version and Steam Version, though the steam version is cheaper right now I'd like to get the hard copy, but any idea how can I buy the expansion packs if I buy the retail version? are they sold in India?


Get retail. The retail edition goodies for this game are truly worth keeping compared to other titles coming out nowadays. Also you actually get all discs containing the game in playable condition - again no extra download required except the latest patch.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2016)

Finished this masterpiece, Its amazing how good the game is.. The soundtrack, the story, the characters, feel so real .. Im gonna miss this


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jan 2, 2016)

Waiting for the Enhanced Edition with all expansions and dlc's included. Then I'll play it again. I finished the game in 18 days on my first playthrough with around 85-90% overall completion.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2016)

got it on sale just now


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 2, 2016)

TheFallenLord said:


> Waiting for the Enhanced Edition with all expansions and dlc's included. Then I'll play it again. I finished the game in 18 days on my first playthrough with around 85-90% overall completion.


Best part about cdpr- you get enhanced edition for free if you already own the game and paid expansion


----------



## 007 (Jan 2, 2016)

^ Enhanced editon announced?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2016)

007 said:


> ^ Enhanced editon announced?



Kind of early for it to be announced.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 2, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Kind of early for it to be announced.


Let blood and wine come out first


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 2, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Best part about cdpr- you get enhanced edition for free if you already own the game and paid expansion


Lol


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2016)

*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/pc-download/base-game/game--expansion-pass

LOL


----------



## bippukt (Jan 2, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/pc-download/base-game/game--expansion-pass
> 
> LOL



1078 on Steam 

Strange to think that I once liked Origin as much as Steam because it had a better offline system and regional pricing


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 2, 2016)

bippukt said:


> 1078 on Steam
> 
> Strange to think that I once liked Origin as much as Steam because it had a better offline system and regional pricing


It's hardly regional pricing. More like regional currency support at full price.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 2, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's hardly regional pricing. More like regional currency support at full price.



Yes, now it is useless. But it wasn't so earlier.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2016)

Spoiler



When ciri says that she and avaloch went into a world with people using ranged weapons, using mega scopes, with metal on their heads and flying cars, she was referring to the game world in Cyberpunk 2077, another game soon to come from CD PR


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 2, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When ciri says that she and avaloch went into a world with people using ranged weapons, using mega scopes, with metal on their heads and flying cars, she was referring to the game world in Cyberpunk 2077, another game soon to come from CD PR


I thought she was referring to our world..
Oh well (and I think she said flying ships not cars)


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When ciri says that she and avaloch went into a world with people using ranged weapons, using mega scopes, with metal on their heads and flying cars, she was referring to the game world in Cyberpunk 2077, another game soon to come from CD PR



lol. It might hold true for Alan Wake and Quantum Break.


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 5, 2016)

Road to griffin armor 
made one part , making next ( missing some Ingredients in rest parts )


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2016)

Where is Bloody Baron's wife? Where is she?
I mean where the hell is she?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Where is Bloody Baron's wife? Where is she?
> I mean where the hell is she?





Spoiler



Bloody Baron's wife is held captive by the 3 witches who are located in Crookback Bog which is actually in Velen's Swamps.


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 5, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Baron's wife is held captive by the 3 witches who are located in Crookback Bog which is actually in Velen's Swamps.



Boy!!!! use spoiler 
mercy on thos who didnt have played till this moment yet

- - - Updated - - -



rhitwick said:


> Where is Bloody Baron's wife? Where is she?
> I mean where the hell is she?



just follow the quest u ll know


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 7, 2016)

Made griffin armor  Still 2 swords left on full set ( cant find a high lvl Blacksmith )


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> Made griffin armor  Still 2 swords left on full set ( cant find a high lvl Blacksmith )


Novigrad blacksmith in fish market is journey man level.

Crows perch armorer is master once you get her tools from undvik skelliage.

Hattori in novigrad will become master blacksmith after his quest.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> just follow the quest u ll know



Now I know what you meant. I was getting impatient as Bloody Baron creates two quest; one about Ciri and another his wife.
As you know, halfway through his wife's mission all clues kind of vanishes and I started with Ciri's one. Went too deep (literally in the tunnel and fought with one 'ahem')
I started thinking may be now I'll have to abandon baron's wife mission and continue with Ciri....but, but 

things are showing up good again.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2016)

Griffin swords look really sexy, that golden hilt.. i would kiss it ..

my end game gear was mastercrafted wolf school gear with griffin swords


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> *Novigrad blacksmith in fish market is journey man level.*
> 
> Crows perch armorer is master once you get her tools from undvik skelliage.
> 
> Hattori in novigrad will become master blacksmith after his quest.



Thanks full set made


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2016)

Experience Points...don't I get get it when I kill random monsters lurking in the wild?
I tried to monitor and it seems only if I finish a quest then only I get EP. Not from random fights.


----------



## anky (Jan 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Novigrad blacksmith in fish market is journey man level.
> 
> Crows perch armorer is master once you get her tools from undvik skelliage.
> 
> Hattori in novigrad will become master blacksmith after his quest.



Hey Aniket, please use spoiler tag!!..Have mercy on us (those who have not played the game)  

Peace !!


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 7, 2016)

anky said:


> Hey Aniket, please use spoiler tag!!..Have mercy on us (those who have not played the game)
> 
> Peace !!



lol that has nothing to do with main story line


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2016)

anky said:


> Hey Aniket, please use spoiler tag!!..Have mercy on us (those who have not played the game)
> 
> Peace !!


Erm what's the SPOILER here? Sorry but having played this game for more than 200 hours, this definitely ain't a SPOILER


----------



## anky (Jan 8, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Erm what's the SPOILER here? Sorry but having played this game for more than 200 hours, this definitely ain't a SPOILER


Oh..Sorry then...I have not plyed this game...saving fro new PC, then i will play...you mentioned someone will convert to master blacksmith after some quest..i thought it was part of the story...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2016)

anky said:


> Oh..Sorry then...I have not plyed this game...saving fro new PC, then i will play...you mentioned someone will convert to master blacksmith after some quest..i thought it was part of the story...


Not main story, just one of the many optional side quests. That too its an easter egg that I did not mention. Play and find out


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Experience Points...don't I get get it when I kill random monsters lurking in the wild?
> I tried to monitor and it seems only if I finish a quest then only I get EP. Not from random fights.



Anyone on this?


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 8, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Anyone on this?


You get experience for killing. Extra experience when the quest completes.
Note: if you are 3 or 5 (I forgot) level higher than the monster/bandit, you won't get any experience.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> You get experience for killing. Extra experience when the quest completes.
> Note: if you are 3 or 5 (I forgot) level higher than the monster/bandit, you won't get any experience.


Found this out,


> Quests that are at least 6 levels lower than your own level don't give any XP at all (those are marked in grey). If you want to maximize XP, you should do any quests before you outlevel them that much.



b/w XP hack here...
‘The Witcher 3’ Guide: How to Gain XP Quickly


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 8, 2016)

anky said:


> Oh..Sorry then...I have not plyed this game...saving fro new PC, then i will play...you mentioned someone will convert to master blacksmith after some quest..i thought it was part of the story...



IMO, telling the name and location of the master blacksmith and armorer is a spoiler. Then again, Witcher 3 is about eye candy and story not gameplay. So it doesn't matter much.



rhitwick said:


> b/w XP hack here...
> ‘The Witcher 3’ Guide: How to Gain XP Quickly



Posted 7 months ago. It's been patched. Now you can only get XP when the game intends you to.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> IMO, telling the name and location of the master blacksmith and armorer is a spoiler. Then again, Witcher 3 is about eye candy and story not gameplay. So it doesn't matter much.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted 7 months ago. It's been patched. Now you can only get XP when the game intends you to.


Trust me, by my post about the armorer and blacksmith, those who haven't played the game won't know what I am talking about, plus they are not the only master craftsmen in the game world if you still consider it a SPOILER.

As for xp, don't rush it, just do the quests and you will level to max intended in no time without any grinding.

I never grinded in this game and ended up at level 40 at the end of HoS campaign. One more reason why I like this game. Other games like diablo, where you have to grind and only grind- I lose interest in them very quickly.

Edit: having the x% bonus xp from monsters trophy equipped and you get xp from all monsters. I remember leveling up after killing a dog 15 levels below me. This is tested on an older patch though.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 8, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> plus they are not the only master craftsmen in the game world if you still consider it a SPOILER.



I'm not sure but AFAIK there is only one master blacksmith and armourer in the base game. And leveling mechanics are pretty bad in this game. The game dictates when you will level up. You don't level up on your own. Skyrim probably has the best leveling mechanics. I completed the base game long ago just FYI.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I'm not sure but AFAIK there is only one master blacksmith and armourer in the base game. And leveling mechanics are pretty bad in this game. The game dictates when you will level up. You don't level up on your own. Skyrim probably has the best leveling mechanics. I completed the base game long ago just FYI.


Possibly to preserve game balance.

Remember than enemies is skyrim scale with you. Enemies in wild hunt don't. So game would become too easy if say someone grinded geralt to level 50 before first quest itself (which someone has actually done )


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 9, 2016)

i completed everything in white orchards except abandoned site. there are ghouls supposed to be found nearby. but i cant find anything. any help?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i completed everything in white orchards except abandoned site. there are ghouls supposed to be found nearby. but i cant find anything. any help?


They are there, keep looking. Some stray away sometimes.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> They are there, keep looking. Some stray away sometimes.



wasnt able to find. tried coming at different times too. they just dont spawn.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> wasnt able to find. tried coming at different times too. they just dont spawn.





Spoiler



Just check and if you have any doubt, Go to this site and play:White Orchard Side Quests - The Witcher 3 Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Anyone successfully modified the fov in this ?


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 10, 2016)

The Witcher 3: Enhanced Edition Reportedly Coming Next Month - IGN


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 10, 2016)

Defeated KEIRA METZ in the horse race! Hell yeah!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2016)

what is the latest version of patch u r playing on?


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> what is the latest version of patch u r playing on?



Patch 1.11 with Free DLC Program


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 11, 2016)

a 400mb steam update arrived

- - - Updated - - -

its patch 1.12

completed main velen quests, now doing side missions.


----------



## 007 (Jan 12, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> The Witcher 3: Enhanced Edition Reportedly Coming Next Month - IGN



CDPR says no. Source.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 12, 2016)

007 said:


> CDPR says no. Source.


Makes sense. Enhanced edition can't come before BaW.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't think there will be a Enhanced Edition at all. Devs have already sorted out most of the bugs with quite large patches which can be seen as Enhanced Edition in a way.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 26, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I don't think there will be a Enhanced Edition at all. Devs have already sorted out most of the bugs with quite large patches which can be seen as Enhanced Edition in a way.


Looking at previous witcher games, enhanced edition wasn't just bug fixes remember but often new additions like quests, gameplay changes etc. Witcher 2 did not have domestic animals prior to enhanced edition but just their sounds which felt weird
There were new quests added to tw 2 enhanced edition as well.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Looking at previous witcher games, enhanced edition wasn't just bug fixes remember but often new additions like quests, gameplay changes etc. Witcher 2 did not have domestic animals prior to enhanced edition but just their sounds which felt weird
> There were new quests added to tw 2 enhanced edition as well.



But there were no paid DLCs as well.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 26, 2016)

gameranand said:


> But there were no paid DLCs as well.


Only time will tell 

But I do hope that there is an enhanced edition.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 26, 2016)

I hope there is an enhanced edition with all the eye candies of e3


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 26, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> I hope there is an enhanced edition with all the eye candies of e3


You already have mods for that


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 26, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> I hope there is an enhanced edition with all the eye candies of e3



All of them were CGI trailers.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 27, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> All of them were CGI trailers.


Some were in game gameplay. He was referring to that.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 27, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Some were in game gameplay. He was referring to that.


How much more graphics do you guys need? Personally I thought witcher 3 was one of the most beautiful games ever made.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 27, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> How much more graphics do you guys need? Personally I thought witcher 3 was one of the most beautiful games ever made.


I would want it someday when I have a titan sli setup


----------



## iittopper (Jan 27, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> How much more graphics do you guys need? Personally I thought witcher 3 was one of the most beautiful games ever made.



I wish the enhance edition is like this

[youtube]vLwSroXWVnc[/youtube]


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 2, 2016)

Horse. I don't quite like using horse. Keep on running on my foot.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 14, 2016)

The quest 'Possession' was so good.

- - - Updated - - -

Happy valentines Day !!



Spoiler



*36.media.tumblr.com/52b233d95505909cab5bf02b27b7a87c/tumblr_o2i5o9YUlL1sr5ldqo2_1280.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 21, 2016)

It's the little things that make this game so great...

[YOUTUBE]TlFAPzRWlEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow...they really have looked into small details. Waiting for any update on Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 20, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/DVZpxDE.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2016)

How many of you completed this game ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2016)

Still have to complete hearts of stone, ill do so after Blood and Wine releases


----------



## 007 (Mar 21, 2016)

Brilliance!
Most of The Witcher 3's dialogue scenes were animated by an algorithm - PC Game


----------



## nrgmalik (Mar 21, 2016)

Completed!! Waiting for Hearts and stone!!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 21, 2016)

Most of The Witcher 3's dialogue scenes were animated by an algorithm - PC Game

Now this is something new.. Also another goty at gdc.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Most of The Witcher 3's dialogue scenes were animated by an algorithm - PC Game
> 
> Now this is something new.. Also another goty at gdc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


That algorithm is pretty damn complicated for sure which can generate and animate characters.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 3, 2016)

This is hilarious: The story of roach and news about upcoming dlc. And special Roach pack details for $4.99 with preorder bonus.

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Roach - YouTube

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2016)

Started playing this game...

how do u win in gwent ?
any tips


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Started playing this game...
> 
> how do u win in gwent ?
> any tips



by making onions cry one day :smug_NF: 



Spoiler



Here


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2016)

Do we get XP on wining Gwent?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 5, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Do we get XP on wining Gwent?


Only gold, cards and other materials.

You will get a new card when beating every person for the first time only.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 5, 2016)

So any of you getting the Roach DLC?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Only gold, cards and other materials.
> 
> You will get a new card when beating every person for the first time only.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Was not playing GWENT and now not gonna play ever.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 5, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Was not playing GWENT and now not gonna play ever.


Are you crazy? You don't like gwent? It's like one of the most addictive mini games in a game.. Fit to be a standalone game in itself.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 5, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Are you crazy? You don't like gwent? It's like one of the most addictive mini games in a game.. Fit to be a standalone game in itself.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Gwent seemed tough at first but after playing a bit is surprisingly very easy...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2016)

Do we have multiple save feature...as I think it auto saves.

so if i want to redo some thing is it possible ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Do we have multiple save feature...as I think it auto saves.
> 
> so if i want to redo some thing is it possible ?


Don't think you can save while a Gwent game is going on. But in between two games you can save.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Don't think you can save while a Gwent game is going on. But in between two games you can save.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



i mean to say replaying a lost game ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> i mean to say replaying a lost game ?


Yeah you can..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2016)

I lost my first game at the inn-keeper (and I think I need to replay it again)

I used all cards in 1st round :crying2_NF:

anybody completed mission "*Collect ‘Em All*" ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 5, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So any of you getting the Roach DLC?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Day ONE!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I lost my first game at the inn-keeper (and I think I need to replay it again)
> 
> I used all cards in 1st round :crying2_NF:
> 
> anybody completed mission "*Collect ‘Em All*" ?


Yeah completed. Was a pain to keep track of all cards though!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Day ONE!




Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah completed. Was a pain to keep track of all cards though!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



so u completed 100% of the game ?

btw do we loose cards also if loose a game ? i know that we cannot use the same cards on next round.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> so u completed 100% of the game ?
> 
> btw do we loose cards also if loose a game ? i know that we cannot use the same cards on next round.


Nah, still had stuff to do after 200 hours and somehow got very busy with work :/

And then I lost my saves ;(

Have to get back to the game.

And no you don't lose any cards once you have got them except



Spoiler



when you sleep with a certain lady during one of the main Gwent quests. She will steal some of your cards after doing you all nightObviously it is better to politely refuse and just do your love interest instead



Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2016)

^^200 hours  wow

If I leave White Orchard all the pending sub-quests will fail (I tried it once and sub-quests failed)..so, collect'em all is specific to the White Orchard or it is for whole game collection ?

How would I know how many cards still pending to collect ?

Should I also purchase the duplicate cards ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^200 hours  wow
> 
> If I leave White Orchard all the pending sub-quests will fail (I tried it once and sub-quests failed)..so, collect'em all is specific to the White Orchard or it is for whole game collection ?
> 
> ...


It's a true open world in the sense, you won't lost any sub quests if you leave white orchard or any other place for that matter. You can come back anytime.

You actually have the freedom to go to another quest while in progress of a current quest. It's possible except some quests in blocked off/indoor areas.

Duplicate cards not possible, there is a fixed set. Some cards were missable in the first patch but has been fixed.

No in game tracker for cards. Just make sure to play every single character you meet. And buy all cards from every single trader in the world. Try to play them when you meet them for the first time. Good way to know if you have already played them is that the Gwent dialog will be greyed out next time.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2016)

is the notice attached on a Tree a quest ? I found there is notice on Honey-comb collection ?

also encountered a Bear...killed it :grin_NF:

how to use Cross-Bow ? I selected it using Tab but cannot use it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> is the notice attached on a Tree a quest ? I found there is notice on Honey-comb collection ?
> 
> also encountered a Bear...killed it :grin_NF:
> 
> how to use Cross-Bow ? I selected it using Tab but cannot use it


Only notices that create a journal entry are actual quests. Rests are just for your perusal 

Using crossbow, you select it, aim and then click attack to shoot, I think mouse 1..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2016)

Official cover artwork for Blood and Wine!

*i.imgur.com/cKRlf1E.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2016)

28hrs into this and collecting gwent cards :winking_NF:

some of the quests are very touchy such as the Bloody Baron's "Family Matters"


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 14, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> 28hrs into this and collecting gwent cards :winking_NF:
> 
> some of the quests are very touchy such as the Bloody Baron's "Family Matters"


You will often find side quest more interesting than main. There is an amazing amount of detail in all side quests. All of them have a story.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2016)

Is there any way I can tell that I already won a Card from Merchant ?

Damn there are still lots of quests,secondary,contract,treasure hunt pending and lots of Question marks on Map :dizzy_NF:

40hrs in this and lot to cover.

Sometimes on whistle Roach doesn't come and I found him busy eating Grass :angry_NF:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 19, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Is there any way I can tell that I already won a Card from Merchant ?
> 
> Damn there are still lots of quests,secondary,contract,treasure hunt pending and lots of Question marks on Map :dizzy_NF:
> 
> ...


Best best keep track by definitely winning the very first time you meet a merchant.

So that next time when you talk to them, Gwent dialog will be greyed out.

Cmon he is a horse taking you places. Needs to eat right?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Best best keep track by definitely winning the very first time you meet a merchant.
> 
> So that next time when you talk to them, Gwent dialog will be greyed out.
> 
> ...


Hmm..so u mean if a Card is not won the Gwent dialog will be white.
what if I lose the game and again come back ?

I think devs should make the merchant icon in some color format in Map so that player will know that gwent card is pending.

Sometimes I have to play twice to know that a gwent card is not won (and so many merchants have same faces and dress code :dizzy_NF


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 20, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..so u mean if a Card is not won the Gwent dialog will be white.
> what if I lose the game and again come back ?
> 
> I think devs should make the merchant icon in some color format in Map so that player will know that gwent card is pending.
> ...


There is an android app called Gwent tracker. Use it to mark cards you have won. Simple 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> There is an android app called Gwent tracker. Use it to mark cards you have won. Simple
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Is it this Drwent

Do I have to manually check/uncheck cards in it ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 20, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Is it this Drwent
> 
> Do I have to manually check/uncheck cards in it ?


No, I believe it had a name similar to Gwent tracker.

Yes you have to manually keep track. Not so problematic as card set is unique. So you can start by check marking all the cards you already have and then check remaining traders and their locations from the app. This is the best way I can think of.

Update: there are also many online trackers that are up to date. Just Google it.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2016)

Few new screens from Blood and Wine

*i.imgur.com/B2wVaK6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BTDiFE2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cjWTwvQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/i44W3qq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DFZU8Zn.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2016)

Very much colourful. Looking nice.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 23, 2016)

Good to see some old enemies 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2016)

Dem beauties....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2016)

My GPU literally breathes fire when i max out the settings.........

- - - Updated - - -

So not a summer game this one....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> My GPU literally breathes fire when i max out the settings.........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So not a summer game this one....


Sprinkle some water on your gpu 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Sprinkle some water on your gpu
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



I just wonder when will the day come when the GPU's and CPU's wont heat on using them.......I mean its not like we are utilizing more than 100% of their rated performance......


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> So not a summer game this one....


Yep...This game already have so much hotness. It needs to be played in Winter, CDPR did a good job in making it a winter game, summer hotness with W3 hotness, NO one can handle that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2016)

"hotness"

iykwim


----------



## masterkd (Apr 25, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Yep...This game already have so much hotness. It needs to be played in Winter, CDPR did a good job in making it a winter game, summer hotness with W3 hotness, NO one can handle that.



This is a good one


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> I just wonder when will the day come when the GPU's and CPU's wont heat on using them.......I mean its not like we are utilizing more than 100% of their rated performance......


Simple. Try buying a plot of land in Antarctica.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Apr 25, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Simple. Try buying a plot of land in Antarctica.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Someone's in a good mood today.  

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2016)

007 said:


> Someone's in a good mood today.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (May 9, 2016)

The Witcher 3 Blood and Wine expansion could be out on May 30

*pbs.twimg.com/media/Ch8bABqVAAAyHHE.jpg​


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2016)

^^Awesome


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 10, 2016)

Finally the real stuff amidst all this xcom and fallout shiz....

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 10, 2016)

Blood and wine was built afresh using new methods

Witcher 3: Blood and Wine is "a graphics upgrade from the base game" &bull; Eurogamer.net

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2016)

The final piece of Geralt of Rivia. Time to say good bye to the Witcher with wet eyes.


----------



## 007 (May 20, 2016)

Blood and Wine “New Region” Trailer



- - - Updated - - -

Happy birthday to Witcher 3! Here's a birthday card wallpaper shared by CDPR!

*i.imgur.com/CWLJV3D.jpg?1

2560x1440: *bit.ly/1U0YZ62
1920x1080: *bit.ly/1ONIzPK


----------



## 007 (May 25, 2016)

Blood and Wine review out from PC Gamer


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2016)

I am a Lvl 21 and having hard time killing Earth Elemental  :angry_NF:
which Lvl shud I be in and what suggestions u have to Kill this monster


----------



## nomad47 (May 28, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I am a Lvl 21 and having hard time killing Earth Elemental  :angry_NF:
> which Lvl shud I be in and what suggestions u have to Kill this monster


Use elementa oil. Avoid it's strikes by roll. Keep up quen. When the elementa finishes it's attack it pauses to regain balance. Avoid it's blow and them slash it with your oil coated silver sword.


----------



## Pasapa (May 28, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I am a Lvl 21 and having hard time killing Earth Elemental  :angry_NF:
> which Lvl shud I be in and what suggestions u have to Kill this monster


Are you talking about the one under a house?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2016)

Heys guys,
Have you already started playing Blood and Wine DLC?
Is Elemental part of this DLC?
Can Witcher 3 be played using iGPU of i5 6500?

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (May 28, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Heys guys,
> Have you already started playing Blood and Wine DLC?
> Is Elemental part of this DLC?
> Can Witcher 3 be played using iGPU of i5 6500?
> ...


It's not yet released man

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Are you talking about the one under a house?



which house dude ? there are so many houses ?

I am talking about this one 



Spoiler



*i.ytimg.com/vi/5kWOgmPbEDs/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> which house dude ? there are so many houses ?
> 
> I am talking about this one
> 
> ...


Nvm, i was talking about the shaking house side quest, the one outside novigrad.. 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Nvm, i was talking about the shaking house side quest, the one outside novigrad..



The Elemental is present in multiple locations


----------



## axes2t2 (May 30, 2016)

The ambient music in Skellige is so good...

[YOUTUBE]NknjE2SBPxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2016)

I like this one too :music_NF:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 30, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Heys guys,
> Have you already started playing Blood and Wine DLC?
> Is Elemental part of this DLC?
> Can Witcher 3 be played using iGPU of i5 6500?
> ...


Igpu will be unplayable... maybe at 480p and low but what's the point at that res?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 30, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I am a Lvl 21 and having hard time killing Earth Elemental  :angry_NF:
> which Lvl shud I be in and what suggestions u have to Kill this monster


You need to be within 4 levels for best results. It's possible to be done at a lower level too, use quen and yrden and dodge. But the lower level you are, you sword will break faster so you need a lot of repair kits too. Best ignore the monster till you level up. Aard helps to stun too. Igni is almost useless against elemnta.
 And finally axii is great too with the target can't move upgrade to stop monster from charging towards you.

There is a hack though, you can use puppet on the elemnta and then hit it till the effect lasts, it won't attack you back. This works on all enemies except bosses.

Fire elemental- aard will douse it flames 
Earth elemental- yrden+yrden trap

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 30, 2016)

I normally dont use signs unless fighting any ghost or something like that because they tend to drink your health bar like apple juice yet they are not affected by my silver sword hits at all.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 30, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I normally dont use signs unless fighting any ghost or something like that because they tend to drink your health bar like apple juice yet they are not affected by my silver sword hits at all.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Signs are there to be used, every monster has different vulnerability. Ghosts mostly are only affected by yrden as they are transparent.

You should always used signs against enemies. And mix them, don't spam the same over and over.

And use potions, invest more into potions and signs than in swords, at least that's what I like to play like.

The alchemy in this game is overkill compared to tw2.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You need to be within 4 levels for best results.



??? within 4 levels means


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 30, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ??? within 4 levels means


Everybody in the game has a level like you. So if the monster level is too high up compared to yours, you will do less damage to it which means it will take hours to kill it.

I once tried killing the same elemental you mentioned while 10 levels below it, took me 1 hour to bring it to half its health when my sword broke and I ran away to come back later on.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Everybody in the game has a level like you. So if the monster level is too high up compared to yours, you will do less damage to it which means it will take hours to kill it.
> 
> I once tried killing the same elemental you mentioned while 10 levels below it, took me 1 hour to bring it to half its health when my sword broke and I ran away to come back later on.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ya monster is at 27 lvl and the red skull icon is also displayed over :silly_NF:

but I think that by the time I reach lvl 27, monster will be way ahead may be around 34


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 30, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Ya monster is at 27 lvl and the red skull icon is also displayed over :silly_NF:


So red skull means your level is too low. But you can still try to kill them. Only thing is it will take a lot of time. And also net you a lot of XP if you are successful....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So red skull means your level is too low. But you can still try to kill them. Only thing is it will take a lot of time. And also net you a lot of XP if you are successful....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



thanks but I would instead use that much time to complete pending side quest/contracts/treasure hunt :laughing_NF:

which ability tree u prefer ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 30, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> thanks but I would instead use that much time to complete pending side quest/contracts/treasure hunt :laughing_NF:
> 
> which ability tree u prefer ?


Yes try to complete as much side quests/contracts/treasure hunts to gain more XP to reach the required level of the monster you are trying to kill.
Alchemy in this game is the best ever if used in right time.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 30, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> thanks but I would instead use that much time to complete pending side quest/contracts/treasure hunt :laughing_NF:
> 
> which ability tree u prefer ?


In order of preference:

Alchemy
Signs
Swords

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2016)

Blood & Wine DLC released :grin_NF:

*blogs-images.forbes.com/davidthier/files/2016/05/13346395_10101196777764564_489197295185312657_o-1200x675.jpg

Forbes Welcom


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2016)

updated the game to 1.21 patch.

and they say now we can see the remaining gwent cards to collect also the UI is changed a lot


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2016)

I am on the verge of completing ACT II.

Do some of the side quests fails on completing ACT II ?

Can I complete the Contracts/Treasure hunts after completing Main Quests ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 13, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> updated the game to 1.21 patch.
> 
> and they say now we can see the remaining gwent cards to collect also the UI is changed a lot



Ya even I was surprised to see those UI messages.......


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2016)

Ah CDPR never ceases to amaze me. When one of the first trailers of the game happens after the blood and wine expansion, you just slowly clap your hands..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2016)

Island of Mists : The scene of Geralt opening the door is EPIC


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2016)

Never played any game counting to 85hours of game play and I think its still 40~45% complete only


----------



## 007 (Jun 21, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Never played any game counting to 85hours of game play and I think its still 40~45% complete only


Have you played Skyrim? 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2016)

expansion pass is 619 rs while blood and wine alone is 720 rs. cant seem to understand!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 21, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> expansion pass is 619 rs while blood and wine alone is 720 rs. cant seem to understand!


It's very simple math, get expansion pass  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's very simple math, get expansion pass
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



ya..also now sale in 2 days. so will get that 

- - - Updated - - -

GWENT®: The Witcher Card Game


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2016)

Completed the Main Story...got Bad Ending though :crying_NF:
Now will complete all the side-quests and other quests (91hrs clocked till now).

I think 150hrs max is enuf for me to complete everything :dead_NF:

Oh!! and I forgot about Blood & Wine (that will install and play later)


*Q: How many endings are there in W3 ?*


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 28, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed the Main Story...got Bad Ending though :crying_NF:
> Now will complete all the side-quests and other quests (91hrs clocked till now).
> 
> I think 150hrs max is enuf for me to complete everything :dead_NF:
> ...


It has 3 main endings with 36 different variations..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed the Main Story...got Bad Ending though :crying_NF:
> Now will complete all the side-quests and other quests (91hrs clocked till now).
> 
> I think 150hrs max is enuf for me to complete everything :dead_NF:
> ...


And this is why I recommend everyone to play previous games first.


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2016)

Finally!! possible GOTY leaked and then confirmed by CDPR. Most likely on August 26.
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Game of the Year edition spotted &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 7, 2016)

We already knew either this or an enhanced edition was coming 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2016)

007 said:


> Finally!! possible GOTY leaked and then confirmed by CDPR. Most likely on August 26.
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Game of the Year edition spotted • Eurogamer.net



Correct.

A GotY edition of Witcher 3 will be available on 26 August confirms CD Projekt Red &ndash; Tech


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Correct.
> 
> A GotY edition of Witcher 3 will be available on 26 August confirms CD Projekt Red &ndash; Tech



I hope the provide feature to upgrade normal version to goty...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2016)

*Q: Is there any limit on character level upgrade ?
Q: Strongest steel/silver sword in game ?*


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 10, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> *Q: Is there any limit on character level upgrade ?
> Q: Strongest steel/silver sword in game ?*


100 after ng+.

Highest swords I have seen on normal play through with all expansions is 46. Grandmaster set is level 40 btw and those are the last Witcher set. I generally stick to Witcher gear only due to excellent bonuses.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2016)

Witcher 3 GOTY Edition leaked and confirmed. I just hope that its free for the owners of W3 and expansion pack or I'll be pissed.

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Game of the Year edition spotted &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## 007 (Jul 18, 2016)

There are no enhancements right? I thought it was just a repackaging. So it should not matter for you I guess if you already own base + pass. 

BTW, this was Jul 6 news. Just few posts above. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh didn't saw.


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2016)

The Witcher 3 first-person mod gives gamers a Geralt's-eye view of the world | PC Game


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2016)

007 said:


> The Witcher 3 first-person mod gives gamers a Geralt's-eye view of the world | PC Game


This game is really not meant for first person. I can understand exploration but combat will be... Nauseating

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2016)

Started playing after 6 months. They have changed the menu options a lot.

I was too used to the earlier set-up. Taking too long to find potions now.

Crashed twice on Win10. No idea why!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Started playing after 6 months. They have changed the menu options a lot.
> 
> I was too used to the earlier set-up. Taking too long to find potions now.
> 
> Crashed twice on Win10. No idea why!


Been playing this game on win10 for quite some time with no-issue.  Though there were some bsod issues back then which were resolved on updating my gpu drivers.

The menu is actually better now, easier to access stuff with controller.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2016)

^^I found keyboard to be best as compared to controller

after the 1.21 update there is a enchantment feature for weapons and armors and also u can add more slots in a weapon.


which is the best School gear technique found ? Feline, Wolf, Griffin, Cat etc


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2016)

My favourite is playing with the keyboard not any controller because keyboard is most satisfying.

I find Griffin school of armor superior.
Buddy there are only 3 schools of armor.
Feline itself is cat. Take note.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 25, 2016)

There are 6 school of armor, griffin, cat, bear, wolf, manticore and viper


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> There are 6 school of armor, griffin, cat, *bear*, wolf, *manticore and viper*


these are included in DLC


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Like playing third person non shooter games on controller. That is so much better. With a mod for quick casting signs I will never think of playing this with a KB-mouse.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 26, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^I found keyboard to be best as compared to controller
> 
> after the 1.21 update there is a enchantment feature for weapons and armors and also u can add more slots in a weapon.
> 
> ...


Armor based on your playsttle of course. Sunil likes Griffin, but I find it no good to my play style, looks bad too  so I stick to wolf or cat (more into signs and potion)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Armor based on your playsttle of course. Sunil likes Griffin, but I find it no good to my play style, looks bad too  so I stick to wolf or cat (more into signs and potion)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I tried all 3 styles but found Griffin Style and Cat style suited for me.

I played Witcher 3 for 3 times fully and with DLC's 5 times.

I did not play the last DLC, waiting for a better GPU.

How much is Witcher 3 on GOG? Anybody...
I hope there will huge discounts in steam during the christmas holidays. Waiting...
Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 26, 2016)

Griffin swords have golden scabbards dude, they are probably the best looking swords in the game, id lick them if I had them lol
But the wolf armor set looks so badass, like a bounty hunter of some sort


----------



## Alok (Jul 26, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Griffin swords have golden scabbards dude, they are probably the best looking swords in the game, id lick them if I had them lol



I'm afraid of the outcome


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just try grandmaster wolf set, mutton chops on geralt and the short on top, shaved on sides with pony hairstyle. Check the look and then get back to me if you still like the Griffin look.

IMHO: Griffin look was too much Bappi Lahiri for me  

Viper set looks awesome too! The heavy sets make Geralt look less like a monster Slayer and more like a merc. Ideally he should have medium weight gear - Lore friendly for Geralt and his school.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Jul 27, 2016)

^true, witcher is more about agility than strength unless he uses that arm wrestling potion


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2016)

Completed Heart of Stone...

Now exploring the ? areas :thinking_NF:

Spotted a Blue Whale :love_NF:


----------



## anky (Aug 4, 2016)

started witcher 3...met yeniffer and going to found ciri.....any tips..its like the skyrim or I need to play some side missions to get better for the main story villains/monster?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nothing like that, you can just play main story and be done. But I suggest you play side quests as they are similar to main story quest I.e they are not just fetch quests but have their own story

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 4, 2016)

+ u get more xp


----------



## Alok (Aug 5, 2016)

IMHO you must finish all side quest before going to main story missions


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2016)

^Exactly what I do


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2016)

Finally completed the undiscovered location and all quests as there are no more yellow Notice boards available.

but I thinks there are 2 bugs in the game.

1.a ? (undiscovered) still exists in Velen between a small lake in the middle of Urskar. (when I went there nothing was present)
2.Spoils of War (a sunken ship with Red Wolf icon..nothing happens on pressing 'E'..but I even found the wolven script and crate there but on the Map it still shows active.

Installed Blood & Wine DLC today :winking_NF:

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Viper set looks awesome too! The heavy sets make Geralt look less like a monster Slayer and more like a merc. Ideally he should have medium weight gear - Lore friendly for Geralt and his school.



Yeah...crafted Viper sets and Geralt looks so Fit & Strong....like a Professional Assassin :winking_NF:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 8, 2016)

The viper set is the one from all the trailers ironically... Not even the wolf set  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm now at the phase where "The Wild Hunt" is going to attack "Kaer Morhan"
Alerted all my allies and preparing for battle.

Someone confirm if this is the end of main story or it goes on?
I so so avoided to end the main story but seems I failed in that :'(


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 8, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I'm now at the phase where "The Wild Hunt" is going to attack "Kaer Morhan"
> Alerted all my allies and preparing for battle.
> 
> Someone confirm if this is the end of main story or it goes on?
> I so so avoided to end the main story but seems I failed in that :'(


You are around 50% mark of main story. Relax. You Wil know very well when you reach main story end.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I'm now at the phase where "The Wild Hunt" is going to attack "Kaer Morhan"
> Alerted all my allies and preparing for battle.
> 
> Someone confirm if this is the end of main story or it goes on?
> I so so *avoided to end the main story* but seems I failed in that :'(


Don't track Main story quests..and focus on others only (side,treasure hunt, contracts)

- - - Updated - - -

*Update*

E3 2016: Witcher 3's Card Game Gwent Getting Standalone Release for Xbox One and PC - GameSpo

CD PROJEKT RED on Twitter: &quot;GWENT: The Witcher Card Game is coming to Xbox One, PC and PS4!


----------



## Tomal (Aug 11, 2016)

I had a great expectation from this game series. I've installed the first part The Witcher first but sadly I didn't like it. I don't like shooting game and I know it's not a shooting game but somehow I'm not into the game. Can anyone tell me whether the lasted version of The Witcher will be able to change my thoughts?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tomal said:


> I had a great expectation from this game series. I've installed the first part The Witcher first but sadly I didn't like it. I don't like shooting game and I know it's not a shooting game but somehow I'm not into the game. Can anyone tell me whether the lasted version of The Witcher will be able to change my thoughts?


All three games are very different gameplay wise.

Common point between then is very good storytelling.

Watch some gameplay videos and decide for yourself.

I find each game good for its own reason but the last one is the best in all aspects.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tomal said:


> I had a great expectation from this game series. I've installed the first part The Witcher first but sadly I didn't like it. I don't like shooting game and I know it's not a shooting game but somehow I'm not into the game. Can anyone tell me whether the lasted version of The Witcher will be able to change my thoughts?


I have not played this series so I started off with Witcher1 and got totally sucked into it. The only thing I find difficult and bad is the combat. Otherwise, I can't believe why the devs would giveaway the game at such a low price during sales even if it's a old game. Also knowing that 2 & 3 are much better games, I can only imagine how awesome they would be. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 11, 2016)

I loved the game. Completed the base version in 70 hrs in blood and broken bones difficulty. I skipped half of the side quests though.
No time to play, have to wait for holidays to restart play in Death March mode.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2016)

Playing *Blood & Wine DLC*
40+ hrs of gameplay
new monsters
new gwent cards
Witcher Mutation (haven't got it yet  )
gear coloring (i wonder how it looks)
Complete new Tousaint Map



I like the dawn to dusk scene when Witcher liberates the area and Medidates...so nice & cool feel


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2016)

Mutations are dang! Imagine freezing your enemies with aard (won't spoil more)  

Armour colours look sweet...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Armour colours look sweet...



I dropped orange dye to Viper suite and can see the drop icon but it didn't change to Orange in color ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I dropped orange dye to Viper suite and can see the drop icon but it didn't change to Orange in color ??


Strange, it worked fr me. Colour is distinct too.

Each armour piece needs to be dyed separately though.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2016)

Yum yum!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2016)

Its not clear what kind of pack it will be. Would it be a separate entry or it will be upgradable for current W3 owners like it was for Middle Earth GOTY.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 12, 2016)

If you ask me, going by previous trends, it will be separate entity and they will stop selling the base game and expansion separately altogether. As for existing owners of all parts, it Wil be free for sure.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If you ask me, going by previous trends, it will be separate entity and they will stop selling the base game and expansion separately altogether. As for existing owners of all parts, it Wil be free for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Lets hope so. Actually I am quite skeptical about it because they have clearly stated before that there will be no EE release and all the patches will be done in game. So whats the point of releasing this if there are no new improvements. Thats why I am thinking that it might go on sale like Middle Earth. Lets wait and watch what happens. Even if it comes as separate entry which is not free, they have my respect and I'll buy Complete Edition as well in spite of having Game+Expansions.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 12, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Lets hope so. Actually I am quite skeptical about it because they have clearly stated before that there will be no EE release and all the patches will be done in game. So whats the point of releasing this if there are no new improvements. Thats why I am thinking that it might go on sale like Middle Earth. Lets wait and watch what happens. Even if it comes as separate entry which is not free, they have my respect and I'll buy Complete Edition as well in spite of having Game+Expansions.


We know cdpr, they won't sell to existing customer. Look at goty price e.g only $49.

Game plus expansion was more at launch.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> We know cdpr, they won't sell to existing customer. Look at goty price e.g only $49.
> 
> Game plus expansion was more at launch.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes it was $85 at launch. If you already own previous Witcher games then 20% discount to it.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 13, 2016)

i did not play W1 or W2. I started with W3. and that did not stop me from clocking 25-somethign hrs in 4 days. 

this game is something. even if one evaluates the game solely on graphics and the maps, it leaves its competition in the dust. 
bringing in audio, gameplay, character progression, story, and this game is just phenomenal. 

the battles are not just blind hack and slash. one has to actually study and observe the opponents and know what oil, which concoction, which sign is needed and then use a combination of those to bring down the enemy. 

the environment designs, the terrain, the audio cues, the wind whistling by, the howls of a pack of wolves, the screech of a wraith.. other devs should learn from CDPR what perfection really is. 

i am completely in love with the game. head over heels kind of love. 

PS: about the GOTY edition, i wonder what other improvements CDPR is going to do this game.. its already perfect the way it is. 

PPS: the women in the game [main NPCs] are some of the most breathtakingly beautiful i have seen in in any game.  

PPPS: i have applied Enhanced Witcher 3 and Better Faces mod from day one. after sometime, i applied the TradeMan mod for fairer sale prices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2016)

^^Yes its perfect because it took lots of hard work and 3yrs to come out


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 13, 2016)

3 years haha.. no this was at least 6-8 years in the making, you keep on updating to your game engine, it improves, you have this.
and of course, the assets are build, remade, updated and used. it takes a lot of time.
photoshop for example is 25 years in the making.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2016)

The only thing that comes to my mind when we talk about Witcher 3, I'd say its a "complete" game. CDPR knows their stuff and give us the best product in the market at that particular season. 

Im patiently waiting for their next series, it will take a while though.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 13, 2016)

Piyush said:


> The only thing that comes to my mind when we talk about Witcher 3, I'd say its a "complete" game. CDPR knows their stuff and give us the best product in the market at that particular season.
> 
> Im patiently waiting for their next series, it will take a while though.


2 years to cyberpunk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 13, 2016)

This game is the GOAT,till now

Walking the Walk - The Witcher 3 Design &amp; Art Discussion - YouTub


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2016)

Blood & Wine is awesome DLC and it has got everything a game has to be


anybody got the Hemdall Skellege card ?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 14, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> This game is the GOAT,till now
> 
> Walking the Walk - The Witcher 3 Design & Art Discussion - YouTub



i saw this video couple of months back and this pushed me over into buying the game. 



Zangetsu said:


> anybody got the Hemdall Skellege card ?



40 hrs in and i havent played a single game of gwent.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2016)

Finally Completed Witcher 3 (including 2 DLC) and it was an awesome experience.

Clocked 150hrs to complete everything. I don't thing its 100% completed coz there are some stuff remaining (excluding the side-quests,unknown areas,etc)

Blood & Wine was the best DLC.



Spoiler



Got the Ending where Syanna dies and Regis survives


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally Completed Witcher 3 (including 2 DLC) and it was an awesome experience.
> 
> Clocked 150hrs to complete everything. I don't thing its 100% completed coz there are some stuff remaining (excluding the side-quests,unknown areas,etc)
> 
> ...



spoiler tag it faggit 

- - - Updated - - -

i have some queries regarding Meditation and Alchemy. 

I know there are 4 results of Alchemy: Potions, Decoctions, Oils and Bombs. 
I also know that if you Meditate and have strong alcohol [i have Alcohest] in your inventory, the *equipped and consumed* bombs and potions are replenished. 

My questions are: 

1. Are *consumed and equipped* decoctions replenished as well? 
2. Is Alcohest actually consumed from the inventory? or is it just necessary to be present? 
3. Is Alcohest the only alcohol that is need for replenishing alchemy products?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> spoiler tag it faggit
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


1. No
2. Yes
3. No


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> spoiler tag it faggit
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



1>Yes. All Decotions, potions , bombs and oils are replenished this way
2>Yes, the count decreases.
3>No. Any strong alcohol would suffice.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 17, 2016)

Am addicted to this game, I used to dislike gwent, but ever since I got started again to complete the gwent quests, I love it


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> 1. No
> 2. Yes
> 3. No
> 
> ...


Why did you reply? You'd have saved more time by not replying at all.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> 1>Yes. All Decotions, potions , bombs and oils are replenished this way
> 2>Yes, the count decreases.
> 3>No. Any strong alcohol would suffice.


Thank you. 
What other strong alcohols are there? And I suppose they can be crafted as well?


a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Am addicted to this game, I used to dislike gwent, but ever since I got started again to complete the gwent quests, I love it


I avoid Gwent. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Why did you reply? You'd have saved more time by not replying at all..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I am using my phone, hence could not see the questions properly.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 17, 2016)

I tried to avoid it, but if you are completionist then you got to do every quest, every chest, every card. So am taking things slow.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I am using my phone, hence could not see the questions properly.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Commenting without knowing the questions...
This is not how forums work. 
Had rhitwik not replied, i would have been misled by your answers.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Commenting without knowing the questions...
> This is not how forums work.
> Had rhitwik not replied, i would have been misled by your answers.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


1. Bombs and Decoctions dont replinish themselves but use the ingredients in your inventory. We have to craft once they are over.
2.Alcohest is consumed from the inventory.
3. There are other alcohols but it shows in the inventory screen whether it is an ingredient or not for what ever you are going to craft.
So you would know. Okay.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> 1. Bombs and Decoctions dont replinish themselves but use the ingredients in your inventory. *We have to craft once they are over.
> *2.Alcohest is consumed from the inventory.
> 3. There are other alcohols but it shows in the inventory screen whether it is an ingredient or not for what ever you are going to craft.
> So you would know. Okay.
> ...



bold part: you are wrong. atleast bombs are replenished. please play to get more information. 

i see you are still using your phone.

- - - Updated - - -

NVIDIA Ansel Available Now In The Witcher 3 | GeForc

gonna try it out now.

- - - Updated - - -

Patch 1.24 as arrived on PC finally, brings Nvidia Ansel Support. : witche

- - - Updated - - -

Not working on my 960. 
Alt + F2 has no response.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 17, 2016)

decoctions use rare materials, can't remake them every time obviously.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> decoctions use rare materials, can't remake them every time obviously.


Not only decoctions but the superior oils and potions too. Some are a pain to make.


Unlike tw2 where number of alchemical substances was only 4 or 5. So making potions over and over again made sense (was a bit tedious though after 20 hours)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> decoctions use rare materials, can't remake them every time obviously.





aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not only decoctions but the superior oils and potions too. Some are a pain to make.
> 
> 
> Unlike tw2 where number of alchemical substances was only 4 or 5. So making potions over and over again made sense (was a bit tedious though after 20 hours)
> ...



found this in reddit: cougar528 comments on 200 hours in before I realised I was doing decoctions ENTIRELY wron



> i have a similar sorta story. I'm 110 hours in and didn't realize that decoctions refilled like potions. I thought they were one time use. Been hanging onto the *******s THE. WHOLE. GAME.



also, its first child comment: Super_Jay comments on 200 hours in before I realised I was doing decoctions ENTIRELY wron



> If it's any consolation, my buddy thought the same thing was true of all potions. He's like "Man it's rough, they only give you like 3 potions at a time and then they run out and have you have to remake them from scratch." He played 20-30 hours without meditating once and had no idea that potions, oils, decoctions, and bombs all refilled automatically.



- - - Updated - - -

also, this with before-after pics: Stickdropped comments on Alchemy Help - One time use vs Permanen

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> decoctions use rare materials, can't remake them every time obviously.



that also presents the problem of getting those materials everytime for cooking up a decoction. 

say you want a griffin decoction. as per your logic, you'll need to find and kill a griffin everytime to make a potion just one time. 

see my point?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> that also presents the problem of getting those materials everytime for cooking up a decoction.
> 
> say you want a griffin decoction. as per your logic, you'll need to find and kill a griffin everytime to make a potion just one time.
> 
> see my point?



Exactly! 
Meditating refills all. It only reduces strong alcohol count.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> found this in reddit: cougar528 comments on 200 hours in before I realised I was doing decoctions ENTIRELY wron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even then killing a Griffin doesn't guarantee a Griffin mutagen drop needed for the decoction

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Exactly!
> Meditating refills all. It only reduces strong alcohol count.



brings me back to one my questions. 
Apart from Alcohest, what are the other strong alcohols?



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Even then killing a Griffin doesn't guarantee a Griffin mutagen drop needed for the decoction
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



oh dear. 

btw, i got tired of the tedious looting process and added the Auto Loot mod.
now i autoloot on killing, or on pressing 'U'

- - - Updated - - -

best part is i can loot herbs without getting down from Roach.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

Strong alcohols are all you can't drink. There are quite a few and all are sorted under alchemy instead of food. Few popular ones are the MILFgardian Lemon   , Temerian Rye, Alcohest is the purest form of alcohol and requires specific crafting while all other can be bought/found etc.

P.S autoloot is a must have anyway. Ciri can loot better than Geralt . Dunno what they were thinking 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2016)

I never cared about alcohols so much just focused on Skills and Upgrading


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I never cared about alcohols so much just focused on Skills and Upgrading


Congrats you have missed out on the most powerful Witcher skill aspect. Alchemy and their respective skills.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Strong alcohols are all you can't drink. There are quite a few and all are sorted under alchemy instead of food. Few popular ones are the MILFgardian Lemon   , Temerian Rye, Alcohest is the purest form of alcohol and requires specific crafting while all other can be bought/found etc.
> 
> P.S autoloot is a must have anyway. Ciri can loot better than Geralt . Dunno what they were thinking
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



what do you mean ciri loots better? i didnt notice on the similar lines. 

please explain without spoiling. or use spoilers



Zangetsu said:


> I never cared about alcohols so much just focused on Skills and Upgrading



no potions? potions are game changer dude. the right potions is the difference between taking down an opponent and you life. also, it seperates it from all other hack and slash or shooting games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2016)

I had used potions/decoctions but never went into using them so deep.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ciri loot animation doesn't have the UI for Geralt. It works in similar fashion to the auto loot where you can loot rather quickly. But ciri has no inven anyway so it makes no sense looting 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I had used potions/decoctions but never went into using them so deep.


So you don't play on Death March. That's why.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

even i dont. that doesnt stop me from using potions. 

but yes. on Death March, its potions for survival.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

Alchemy: can add up to 1k health per decoction (upto 3 decoctions together) increase mutagen bonuses to 50% more , give infinite vigor (conditions apply) , immune to stagger, blind, bleed etc, slow time . + Signs with aard freeze is a killer combination on Death March

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Alchemy: can add up to 1k health per decoction (upto 3 decoctions together) increase mutagen bonuses to 50% more , give infinite vigor (conditions apply) , immune to stagger, blind, bleed etc, slow time . + Signs with aard freeze is a killer combination on Death March
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



dam son

i need to experiment even more. 
does meditating replenish decoctions, oils, potions and bombs even on Death March difficulty?

- - - Updated - - -

also, has anyone tried out nVidia Ansel with W3 yet?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> dam son
> 
> i need to experiment even more.
> does meditating replenish decoctions, oils, potions and bombs even on Death March difficulty?
> ...


Yeah meditating will replenish supplies. But it won't regen health. You have to take potions or eat to regen in death March. Unless you have the skill for regen which frankly is a waste. Just have a troll decoction on at all times. Once you invest in Alchemy, your decoctions will last more than 1 hour real time and potions above 10s of minutes.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

it seems i need to install the Increase Skill Slots mod sometime in the near future as well. 

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yeah meditating will replenish supplies. But it won't regen health. You have to take potions or eat to regen in death March. Unless you have the skill for regen which frankly is a waste. Just have a troll decoction on at all times. Once you invest in Alchemy, your decoctions will last more than 1 hour real time and potions above 10s of minutes.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



fookin awesome


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> it seems i need to install the Increase Skill Slots mod sometime in the near future as well.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Don't. Will break the game for you. 16 slots are enough. And you will need loads of points to unlock mutation slots anyway.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Don't. Will break the game for you. 16 slots are enough. And you will need loads of points to unlock mutation slots anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



okay.. i will add in the second Death March playthrough then.


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2016)

Witcher 3 Complete Edition listed for $49.99 in Amazon US. Priced same as the base version on Steam US.
By the same formula, we _might_ get Witcher 3 GOTY for ₹999 in Steam India.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2016)

007 said:


> Witcher 3 Complete Edition listed for $49.99 in Amazon US. Priced same as the base version on Steam US.
> By the same formula, we _might_ get Witcher 3 GOTY for ₹999 in Steam India.



Lets see what they do the current owners of Witcher 3.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 22, 2016)

Good, I can just get goty on steam. Have the entire set on gog 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 23, 2016)

PC Gamer Top 100 - First place goes to Witcher 3. Here's game director Konrad Tomaszkiewicz responding to the news.



> "Wow! Our game in top spot over all  these amazing games on the list... I’m a bit lost for words. It means a  lot for us, proving that all the hard work that we’ve put into making  The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt and both expansions was time well spent. But we  couldn’t have done it without our amazing fans, many of them PC Gamer readers. It’s much in thanks to them we’re always able to give it our  all and create games for gamers to enjoy. A huge thank you to the fans  for their support, to everyone at CD PROJEKT RED for their hard work, and to PC Gamer for the honor of being this year’s number one."


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2016)

CDPR 

- - - Updated - - -

i am not finding necessary to use decoctions at all. only creating them to heard them. 



using 6 Griffin Witcher gear and sign intensity gain is 99%. 
only used few oils and potions.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 23, 2016)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160823/a0ea4f383bf037db0bb49ea7eb5d77ca.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2016)

007 said:


> PC Gamer Top 100 - First place goes to Witcher 3. Here's game director Konrad Tomaszkiewicz responding to the news.


Funny that these are the same guys who gave MGS GOTY instead of W3 when entire world gave W3 GOTY award. Now they are giving it top award. Double standards much after backlash.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2016)

[MENTION=5673]REY619[/MENTION]: Dude!! u just disliked the post without even posting


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 25, 2016)

007 said:


> Witcher 3 Complete Edition listed for $49.99 in Amazon US. Priced same as the base version on Steam US.
> By the same formula, we _might_ get Witcher 3 GOTY for ₹999 in Steam India.


Gametheshop.com listed it for 1499/-

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt GOTY Edition for PC


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> Gametheshop.com listed it for 1499/-
> 
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt GOTY Edition for PC
> 
> ...


It doesn't specify GOG or Steam. :/


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> Gametheshop.com listed it for 1499/-


Damn!



gameranand said:


> It doesn't specify GOG or Steam. :/


Retail will always be GOG. No, thank you. If I wanted the GOG version, I would not have sold my free Witcher 3 from Nvidia when it came out a year ago.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2016)

Anyways. Witcher 3 GOTY edition will be a separate game which won't include anything new at all. Basically if you own W3 and its expansion packs then you technically own W3 GOTY edition.

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Official Websit


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 26, 2016)

gameranand said:


> It doesn't specify GOG or Steam. :/



as 007 said retails are GOG only i shared it bcuz of price conformation


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2016)

From GOG newsletter:



> Τhe legend is complete: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Game of the Year Edition out now!
> GOG.com


Yeah yeah, where the hell is it on Steam? Does it mean on Steam it is always base + expansions/SP as separate packages?


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 30, 2016)

007 said:


> From GOG newsletter:
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah, where the hell is it on Steam? Does it mean on Steam it is always base + expansions/SP as separate packages?



There is a hidden steam page for it

Also base game price reduced to ₹800


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks [MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION].


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2016)

Its good that they didn't made a separate entry for it on Steam actually. Previous owners don't have problem now. New buyers gets reduced price. All are happy.


----------



## 007 (Aug 30, 2016)

007 said:


> Witcher 3 Complete Edition listed for $49.99 in Amazon US. Priced same as the base version on Steam US.
> By the same formula, we _might_ get Witcher 3 GOTY for ₹999 in Steam India.


So I was right! Witcher 3 GOTY comes for ₹999 on Steam!
Good luck (or should I say good bye!) GTS.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 30, 2016)

007 said:


> So I was right! Witcher 3 GOTY comes for ₹999 on Steam!
> Good luck (or should I say good bye!) GTS.



Wow Awesome man


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 31, 2016)

price for the GOTY is yet to reflect on steamdb.


----------



## Alok (Aug 31, 2016)

007 said:


> So I was right! Witcher 3 GOTY comes for ₹999 on Steam!



wow, awesome price. now waiting for winter sale


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 31, 2016)

*c3.staticflickr.com/9/8030/29326402706_78ec8da16a_c.jpgWitcher3_CurrentStatus by Rhitwick Biswas, on Flickr

So this is where I stand now.

Plan to finish treasure hunts then witcher contract then go for "final preparations"
Is that the last mission?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2016)

^^No..its not the last.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2016)

007 said:


> So I was right! Witcher 3 GOTY comes for ₹999 on Steam!
> Good luck (or should I say good bye!) GTS.


What does it show in your library ? Witcher 3 or Witcher 3 GOTY edition. I mean do you get a single game with no DLC or normal game with all the DLCs ?


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2016)

gameranand said:


> What does it show in your library ? Witcher 3 or Witcher 3 GOTY edition. I mean do you get a single game with no DLC or normal game with all the DLCs ?


You need to wait for it to hit 75% off during next year sales (or) until I finish W1 and W2 (whichever earlier ) for me to answer that question.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 1, 2016)

007 said:


> You need to wait for it to hit 75% off during next year sales (or) until I finish W1 and W2 (whichever earlier ) for me to answer that question.


Oh OK. I thought you already bought the GOTY edition. Thats why I asked. And no I don't think that they will bring it down to 75% this early. Maybe next year or after that.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Oh OK. I thought you already bought the GOTY edition. Thats why I asked. And no I don't think that they will bring it down to 75% this early. Maybe next year or after that.


50% more likely this December and that in itself will be a steal 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Gamasutra - CD Projekt Red is now worth $1 billion


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 50% more likely this December and that in itself will be a steal
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I actually bought the game early at around 1000 INR+ because I didn't wanted to buy this great game too cheap and I knew that something like GOTY or complete edition will come eventually. Especially after completion of all DLCs release. Possibly will buy GOTY from retail as well. 

Better to give these awesome Devs my monies than Rockstar, EA, Ubi, Eidos etc.  Them I always buy at 75% discount or more.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 2, 2016)

damn, I should have bought cd project red shares! Its time us gamers start investing in games that are certain to do well.
need that international broker


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cdp shares are currently 1 pln per share I.e. ₹17 per share

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Cdp shares are currently 1 pln per share I.e. ₹17 per share
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I mean how to buy them from here.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2016)

Spoiler



During the spoon collecting spotted wight quest, towards the end, when Geralt is explaining her story to the butler guy, The Gaunter O Dimm theme plays when he says, "A beggar, (that sold mirrors) cast the curse"...
My expression was like :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
mother of god, G'OD is some incredibly well made villain


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 7, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I mean how to buy them from here.
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Too late to buy now, wait till next year, get into cyberpunk beta, even if it means paying 100$ to some lucky kid, if its a a good game, buy cd project red shares. Through a polish investment firm or some indian firm that will invest for you in poland.

if its a great game, good sales, shares will go up, if its an average game, you lost 100$.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 8, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I mean how to buy them from here.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


You need a trading acc in the polish market. Not sure if Indian trading account will allow you to buy shares from anything outside BSE or NSE. Am sure you can't buy shares from Nasdaq for instance.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 8, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Too late to buy now, wait till next year, get into cyberpunk beta, even if it means paying 100$ to some lucky kid, if its a a good game, buy cd project red shares. Through a polish investment firm or some indian firm that will invest for you in poland.
> 
> if its a great game, good sales, shares will go up, if its an average game, you lost 100$.


If it is anything going by recent trends, it will be good.

They wil surely reuse loads of assets from tw3 only change the environment to steam punk.

Hope it is a tps instead of fps.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If it is anything going by recent trends, it will be good.
> 
> They wil surely reuse loads of assets from tw3 only change the environment to steam punk.
> 
> ...


And I want it to be FPS.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 9, 2016)

Reached Skellige with rank 20. 

trying out Ansel. 

Will be sharing some shot tomorrow.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 10, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If it is anything going by recent trends, it will be good.
> 
> They wil surely reuse loads of assets from tw3 only change the environment to steam punk.
> 
> ...



yeah don't go by this, blizzard always makes great games. but see diablo 3 first expansion.
and generally medival fantasy has more fans than sci-fi.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2016)

I just fought off Eredin and you were saying much is left! Liars!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 10, 2016)

Its one of the glaring problem with the game, you can rush and skip the side quests, before you know its over and you are sad.

This creates a disconnect with the vast world and the game itself, its an inherent design problem with large games. if you play world of warcraft you will know what I mean.
WoW is so huge its crazy huge, you can never finish it. And world itself is changing constantly, you will forever miss somethings.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2016)

Well, for my satisfaction
I've no secondary quest left (only races and Gwents are pending which I'm not interested)
No witcher contract and no treasure hunts.

Completed at least 50% of '?' marked places on map.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2016)

True 56K warning, i sh!t you not. These are all 2K res screenshots




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/kvsPJvl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KmwqUlq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MB1uBtD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0DyGmj2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/e9ZxqHQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0IV2rTv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iZXLN8F.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OYo6Rah.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fyQopLO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uDfhyZt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SoKAXWD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/g9Xkxbl.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

Right Click on images > Open in New Tab > Magnify to 100% > Enjai


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 10, 2016)

races, fist fighting, gwent were a lot of fun.
racing gives you better items for your horse, invites to elite racing contests which hand out 5000 crowns and special quests. 
same with the fist fights, and also with gwent, you can make 8000 crowns in the gwent quests.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 24, 2016)

Story of Ciri in Witcher 1

Amazing...

[YOUTUBE]fClBNxMuG0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 24, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> True 56K warning, i sh!t you not. These are all 2K res screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, you got 2k resolution play screen shots on a GTX 960!!  Or have you upgraded the GPU of your rig to GTX 1070?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 24, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Dude, you got 2k resolution play screen shots on a GTX 960!!  Or have you upgraded the GPU of your rig to GTX 1070?


He plays on 900p but must have stopped,  changed the resolution to 2k and then captured in game snapshot. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow!! Didnt know one could do that


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 26, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> He plays on 900p but must have stopped,  changed the resolution to 2k and then captured in game snapshot.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



n00000000b



j/k


its nvidia ansel. 
it has a feature called super-resolution, wherein you can amp up the resolution of the image. 
for example, if your native resolution is 1080p and the super resolution scale is set to 2x/4x, then it will create a 2K/4K image. 


Spoiler



*images.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/images/050616-geforce-dot-com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-nvidia-ansel-super-resolution.png
*images.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/images/nvidia-ansel/the-witcher-3-nvidia-ansel-super-resolution.jpg



What I used is 4x900p and then downsample to 2K with some of my own custom filterworks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 9, 2016)

i started hearts of stone and the difficulty seems to have risen. death march was much easier in main game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 9, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i started hearts of stone and the difficulty seems to have risen. death march was much easier in main game.


As it should be , many enemies are way tougher to kill now, specially the plant thingies ( won't name them for spoilers sake)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> As it should be , many enemies are way tougher to kill now, specially the plant thingies ( won't name them for spoilers sake)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



blood and wine too?

- - - Updated - - -

i wasnt able to fight the 1st boss monster. had to go back to blood and broken bones.


----------



## arpit6199 (Oct 15, 2016)

enemies in blood and wine are even tougher they have awesome abilities if you aren't careful you are dead.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Basically, base game you can pretty much axii any enemy and hit the **** out of them and they wouldn't attack or just hit them with igni and let fire do it's thing. They addressed this a bit is HOS with enemies that attacked even when on fire (boars would struggle making it impossible for you to hit them when they are on fire for example) and took it a step further with way smarter enemies in BAW. Personal I like the challenge better.

Makes Alchemy and signs so much more fun and viable due to difficulty increase.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 16, 2016)

I bought the Game of the year edition on steam, despite having the base game in GOG Galaxy coz it was cheaper. 

The problem am facing now is I am way over levelled for the starting quests in new game plus. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 17, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> I bought the Game of the year edition on steam, despite having the base game in GOG Galaxy coz it was cheaper.
> 
> The problem am facing now is I am way over levelled for the starting quests in new game plus.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What's your level?

Turn on enemy scaling and play on hardest difficulty, problem solved

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 3, 2016)

Completed base game and HoS. 

160+ hours in and i still have BnW to complete.

Boy, Witcher 3 is just blowing me away. although "Use your Witcher Senses" is almost a second nature now, the complete package just makes it much more rewarding. 
each and every facet of the game is so much carefully designed and is so beautiful. even the way Geralt slashes up the bodies, the sword cutting through the muscles and bones, is just mind blowing. 

i was already head over heels in love with Yennefer, and now I am love with Shani. i know I'm a hopeless romantic, but that also shows the work that CDPR put into the characters to make them real. 

Also, I fookin hate the arachnomorphs. i have enemy levelling on and the bunch of scurrying fookin spooks hit me and scurry back before i can hit them back. one or two is manageable, but a whole bunch of man sized spiders, levelled up, is tad too much. not to mention the web that they shoot to bind geralt and then charge in. 

not to mention The Caretaker and the von Everec ethereals. most rewarding and satifying boss fights i have been in a long time... 

i still have a lot of undiscovered water areas in Skellige, but i am guessing those will be the hidden pirate caches and let them go as i am already over levelled for the loot.. 

Onwards with Blood and Wine. after a short break.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 3, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Completed base game and HoS.
> 
> 160+ hours in and i still have BnW to complete.
> 
> ...


Grandmaster Griffin armor and upgraded yrden, thank me later.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Grandmaster Griffin armor and upgraded yrden, thank me later.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



yrden and igni is like my go to signs now. 

and yes, Grandmaster armor and weapons in the queue as well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2016)

The Boss Fight with the Giant Frog was tough...when the Frog entered the Arena..i was like WTF.....Earthquake


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 3, 2016)

i was okay with the Ofieri toad. 

the Caretaker scared the sh!t out of me. 
that face... 



Spoiler



and it took me sometime to realize that it with each successful hit, it was actually absorbing my HP. and then there were the zombies it conjured to suck their HP.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 3, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> The Boss Fight with the Giant Frog was tough...when the Frog entered the Arena..i was like WTF.....Earthquake


That is easy compared to 



Spoiler



Just keep playing BaW and meet the good ol' vampires



But it's nice to see how the devs made the enemy smart enough. E.g. if your igni causes the frog prince to catch fire, it will jump in the murky water to douse the flames.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 3, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> i was okay with the Ofieri toad.
> 
> the Caretaker scared the sh!t out of me.
> that face...
> ...


You bet, that was a surprise, and it took me really long to beat the guy for the first time, some 40 mins! (I always play on highest diff and the quest was already 2 levels above my level)

Took time with the wraith battle too. And don't forget the battle with the army of David Beckhams. Try fighting them all at once  


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fan film!


----------



## masterkd (Feb 3, 2017)

007 said:


> Fan film!



Good one. But where's the silver sword??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2017)

masterkd said:


> Good one. But where's the silver sword??



in the books, witchers treat their Silver Sword with utmost care. they keep it separately, packed with their other belongings, on the horse saddle bags. only when they are sure that they are going to face a monster do they take it out.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 7, 2017)

anirbandd said:


> in the books, witchers treat their Silver Sword with utmost care. they keep it separately, packed with their other belongings, on the horse saddle bags. only when they are sure that they are going to face a monster do they take it out.


Someone has been reading the books. Welcome to the witcher universe.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Someone has been reading the books. Welcome to the witcher universe.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





The books are wonderful.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> You bet, that was a surprise, and it took me really long to beat the guy for the first time, some 40 mins! (I always play on highest diff and the quest was already 2 levels above my level)
> 
> Took time with the wraith battle too. And don't forget the battle with the army of David Beckhams. Try fighting them all at once
> 
> ...



i did the first run on Blood and Broken Bones. the caretaker, toad and the beckhams, as you say in hindi, pel diya bc. 

now i have restarted the game on Death March, couples with School of the Roach mod. Even lowly drowners are frightening now.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2017)

I was fighting the oferi warriors. My level was 22 and their was 33. Cheesed out warriors one by one. But ran away from sorcerer. It wasnt possible to kill him with my level.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 19, 2017)

Completed Witcher 3 and all the expansions. This game was such a great journey and an amazing experience. I don't know what's going to replace the void that this game had created. I feel the same way I felt after the Breaking Bad finale.

Time to buy the witcher books, I suppose.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2017)

sygeek said:


> Completed Witcher 3 and all the expansions. This game was such a great journey and an amazing experience. I don't know what's going to replace the void that this game had created. I feel the same way I felt after the Breaking Bad finale.
> 
> Time to buy the witcher books, I suppose.


LOL Telegram group is full of people reading the books. Really good books BTW, you'll like them. There are several alternative books that are translated by redditers as well.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 25, 2017)

Upgraded to  GTX 1070 and bought the w3 goty edition. Time to replay this baby.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 12, 2017)

Wished we had the option to destroy the 



Spoiler



Lodge of sorceresses


.


----------



## jasku (Mar 12, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> Wished we had the option to destroy the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean sexually? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 12, 2017)

Wahahaha. I wish bro. I wish. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasku (Mar 12, 2017)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Wahahaha. I wish bro. I wish.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hahaha, yes. I know. I didn't get the best ending, now bought the goty to complete the dlcs. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 12, 2017)

jasku said:


> Do you mean sexually?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk





No...I meant literally


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2017)

Currently deciding what to do of Keira Metz quest.


----------



## jasku (Mar 17, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> Currently deciding what to do of Keira Metz quest.


Do her! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 20, 2017)

Well I 



Spoiler



killed her


.

Told you I don't like the Lodge.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 21, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> Well I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get to do her before what you did 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 22, 2017)

I know that...

Also spoilers ^^


----------



## jasku (Mar 22, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> I know that...
> 
> Also spoilers ^^


You are mean person mate. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 23, 2017)

jasku said:


> You are mean person mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



You didn't play Witcher 2 ??

especially 



Spoiler



Iorveth's path


----------



## jasku (Mar 27, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> You didn't play Witcher 2 ??
> 
> especially
> 
> ...



Course I did, and precisely that path, but it was long time ago, and I am quite forgiving when it comes to women 

Edit - I have just finished a couple missions in the hearts of stone. Last wish to fulfil.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2017)

jasku said:


> Course I did, and precisely that path, but it was long time ago, and I am quite forgiving when it comes to women




Well you need to brush up n the story...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2017)

Guys, any new DLC news on W3 or the devs have stopped working on it ?


----------



## sygeek (Apr 3, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys, any new DLC news on W3 or the devs have stopped working on it ?


Loads of free DLC and 2 huge expansion packs. What more do you want?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2017)

sygeek said:


> Loads of free DLC and 2 huge expansion packs. What more do you want?


Buddy..I m not asking for more, just a confirmation if dev are planning something


----------



## sygeek (Apr 4, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Buddy..I m not asking for more, just a confirmation if dev are planning something



Yes they have stopped working on it. There won't be any new witcher content in the foreseeable future.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2017)

Spoiler



Imlerith


 is an idiot.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2017)

sygeek said:


> Yes they have stopped working on it. There won't be any new witcher content in the foreseeable future.


Witcher 4 has been confirmed by CD Projekt Re

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Apr 7, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Witcher 4 has been confirmed by CD Projekt Re
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


This will take a loooong time though. Cyberpunk is still in development and probably take a couple more years to release (earliest by 2018 if you're stretching it). The new witcher won't be based on Geralt and it's not even in development right now. That will take another couple years.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 7, 2017)

sygeek said:


> This will take a loooong time though. Cyberpunk is still in development and probably take a couple more years to release (earliest by 2018 if you're stretching it). The new witcher won't be based on Geralt and it's not even in development right now. That will take another couple years.


Of course. But it will come 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2017)

sygeek said:


> This will take a loooong time though. Cyberpunk is still in development and probably take a couple more years to release (earliest by 2018 if you're stretching it). The new witcher won't be based on Geralt and it's not even in development right now. That will take another couple years.


Maybe 2020 release for Witcher 4 will be right...

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 7, 2017)

lol clickbait article.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 7, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Maybe 2020 release for Witcher 4 will be right...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Maybe...if you're optimistic. I hope they don't bamboozle us like hl3


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 8, 2017)

A witcher game with Eskel or young Geralt will be so cool...


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2017)

How about Vesemir?? 

I'd like to see him live his life


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2017)

Didnt want to create a separate thread for this, so going to post it here.

Gwent : The Witcher card game Open Beta announced 24th may

I am already playing it from closed beta (actually 3-4 days only) and the game is fun. Much much better than Hearthstone (which is a RNG fest at the moment and not to forget shitty update procedure). My GoG id is Alien007


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2017)

Also another news: Witcher series is getting a TV series thanks to Netflix


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 17, 2017)

Piyush said:


> Didnt want to create a separate thread for this, so going to post it here.
> 
> Gwent : The Witcher card game Open Beta announced 24th may
> 
> I am already playing it from closed beta (actually 3-4 days only) and the game is fun. Much much better than Hearthstone (which is a RNG fest at the moment and not to forget shitty update procedure). My GoG id is Alien007


Been playing closes beta for months now. They have made a lot of changes. This is typical cdpr. Lot of support for a completely free game.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Been playing closes beta for months now. They have made a lot of changes. This is typical cdpr. Lot of support for a completely free game.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Oh cool! Please add me, @Alien007

Im right now watching CDPR stream at twitch: Twitch and Goddamn!!! the upcoming changes are awesome!!!


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 25, 2017)

After preordering the withcher 3 and playing for 105 hours I bought the game again this time with expansion pass on steam. NG+ and have just completed Heart of Stone. Journeyed to Touissant yesterday and man even after 115 hours on NG+ this game is still surprising me. For me the best open world RPG of all time

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2017)

Recently started this game and Maan does it look good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Recently started this game and Maan *does it look good*.


Saying or Asking ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Saying or Asking ?


Saying.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2017)

^^After completing don't forget to play All the DLCs, you will love the Xperience with DLC


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2017)

Im trying to avoid this game for a few months, hopefully i forget all about it and play again from start. obviously experience wont be same but would love to play full adventure again


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi guys, anyone still playing this game? Wanted to know if there are good/interesting quests in Velen or Novigrad after completing the main big quest of Novigrad...my character level is 19 right now..


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 17, 2017)

ghouse12311 said:


> Hi guys, anyone still playing this game? Wanted to know if there are good/interesting quests in Velen or Novigrad after completing the main big quest of Novigrad...my character level is 19 right now..


You do realise you can play any quest any time. Which quest you are referring to? And going by your level, you may have many quests left

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 17, 2017)

ghouse12311 said:


> Hi guys, anyone still playing this game? Wanted to know if there are good/interesting quests in Velen or Novigrad after completing the main big quest of Novigrad...my character level is 19 right now..


Boy you have tens of hours of interesting gameplay left. Keep playing...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 17, 2017)

nomad47 said:


> You do realise you can play any quest any time. Which quest you are referring to? And going by your level, you may have many quests left
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I am talking about quests like "Carnal Sins" which was an awesome side quest, almost missed it as I just want to carry on with the main quests but most of the side quests in this game are really good so don't want to miss out on them and don't want to be over leveled by doing them later on.

I just entered Skellige and finished the first main quest there, just need a pointer if I should look for some more side quests in Novigrad/Velen or just continue in Skellige.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 17, 2017)

Continue with the quests in Skillege and you can play any time about quests in Novigrad/Velen.

Did you play the quest about the baby in Velen?
It was somewhat confusing at 1st but later on its cheesecake anyways.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 17, 2017)

ghouse12311 said:


> I am talking about quests like "Carnal Sins" which was an awesome side quest, almost missed it as I just want to carry on with the main quests but most of the side quests in this game are really good so don't want to miss out on them and don't want to be over leveled by doing them later on.
> 
> I just entered Skellige and finished the first main quest there, just need a pointer if I should look for some more side quests in Novigrad/Velen or just continue in Skellige.


It's an open world. Explore everything. Find all quests. Play Gwent. Find the guarded treasures. In short explore. 
And trust me, not a single side quest is boring. Have you completed the crones story?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 17, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Continue with the quests in Skillege and you can play any time about quests in Novigrad/Velen.
> 
> Did you play the quest about the baby in Velen?
> It was somewhat confusing at 1st but later on its cheesecake anyways.
> ...



I did the baby ghost quest where we have to follow him around...



nomad47 said:


> It's an open world. Explore everything. Find all quests. Play Gwent. Find the guarded treasures. In short explore.
> And trust me, not a single side quest is boring. Have you completed the crones story?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I completed the barons family quest and got a sad ending to it....is this quest end of crones story or will there be more ahead? Also why is the Wolf gear level 14 and not accessible in early game? What a waste...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes, the gear can be upgraded but some will be available only after certain level.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 18, 2017)

Grandmaster Griffin Gear is so OP for sign players. With that can tear through groups easily

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 25, 2017)

After 2 years hiatus finally completed the paid DLCs of the game. Blood and wine itself looked longer than Witcher 2. Well written and well executed.



Spoiler



killed Detlaaf. You can't bring a vampire attack on a city just because of your ex-manipulated you. Not on my watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



BTW Aerondwight is OP, just OP.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 25, 2017)

I did complete the game to 100% last year (250 hours) and I liked every single quest I did (main, side, minigame etc.) Very rare to find in other games. The closest that comes to mind which I also completed 100% is the original mass effect Trilogy. All of this in the RPG genre of course.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 25, 2017)

I also felt sad once the witcher 3 ended. Did not feel that way once skyrim ended  

Probably because witcher is more story orientated and skyrim more exploration.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 25, 2017)

nomad47 said:


> After 2 years hiatus finally completed the paid DLCs of the game. Blood and wine itself looked longer than Witcher 2. Well written and well executed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in ng+   in the beginning...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 25, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not in ng+   in the beginning...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I acquired Aerondwight in NG+. Currently level 82 and that sword is over 1000 damage. No other sword is equal at the moment. For set bonus I do use grandmaster Griffin sword. 

Regarding skyrim, although the game was awesome, after playing witcher 3 I do not think I can go back to play skyrim. Repetitive and boring.

First playthrough was 105 hours I guess without DLCs and current ng+ play through is 160 hours approximately. The last chapter of main quest remains. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 29, 2017)

since you guys are comparing Skyrim with Witcher 3, if you play Bloodborne you will not go back to Witcher 3, the combat will feel clunky and all over the place...also there is no weapon variety at all in Witcher 3 which is such a shame for a game of this scale, every weapon has the same moveset ...I highly recommend Bloodborne, the combat is just so amazing and satisfying, I would take it over Witcher 3 any day(not saying that Witcher 3 is bad but the combat is so lackluster when compared to BB)....just buy a second hand PS4 or just rent it and play this game

btw I beat Witcher 3 including DLCs, completely ignored side quests since rescuing Ciri, completely ignored Gwent and Alchemy altogether, total gameplay time: 78 hours, how did I do?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2017)

ghouse12311 said:


> since you guys are comparing Skyrim with Witcher 3, if you play Bloodborne you will not go back to Witcher 3, the combat will feel clunky and all over the place...also there is no weapon variety at all in Witcher 3 which is such a shame for a game of this scale, every weapon has the same moveset ...I highly recommend Bloodborne, the combat is just so amazing and satisfying, I would take it over Witcher 3 any day(not saying that Witcher 3 is bad but the combat is so lackluster when compared to BB)....just buy a second hand PS4 or just rent it and play this game
> 
> btw I beat Witcher 3 including DLCs, completely ignored side quests since rescuing Ciri, completely ignored Gwent and Alchemy altogether, total gameplay time: 78 hours, how did I do?


You are not a Hardcore Witcher fan.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 29, 2017)

ghouse12311 said:


> since you guys are comparing Skyrim with Witcher 3, if you play Bloodborne you will not go back to Witcher 3, the combat will feel clunky and all over the place...also there is no weapon variety at all in Witcher 3 which is such a shame for a game of this scale, every weapon has the same moveset ...I highly recommend Bloodborne, the combat is just so amazing and satisfying, I would take it over Witcher 3 any day(not saying that Witcher 3 is bad but the combat is so lackluster when compared to BB)....just buy a second hand PS4 or just rent it and play this game
> 
> btw I beat Witcher 3 including DLCs, completely ignored side quests since rescuing Ciri, completely ignored Gwent and Alchemy altogether, total gameplay time: 78 hours, how did I do?


  no Gwent, no sidequest. How can you enjoy the game?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 29, 2017)

How can you even compare blood borne to witcher 3 just for the combat aspect? You see the witcher is not just about the game itself. See the rich lore behind it, the books, everything.

You could maybe compare blood borne to dark souls for the combat and exploring.

Blood borne Trumps witcher in combat? Witcher Trump's blood borne in everything else.

Talking about weapon variety? What do you mean by that, witchers carry two swords- thats the lore. You can't change the lore for a story driven game, so again no comparison there. 

Witcher combat is how it is again partly because of the lore. You may not like it but the books mention their combat style comparable to a sort of dance like fluid motion. And it is pretty satisfying when you get good at it. Nothing clunky about it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 29, 2017)

nomad47 said:


> no Gwent, no sidequest. How can you enjoy the game?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I really enjoyed the game, just was very eager to know what happens next in the main quests, so ignored everything else...




aniketdawn.89 said:


> How can you even compare blood borne to witcher 3 just for the combat aspect? You see the witcher is not just about the game itself. See the rich lore behind it, the books, everything.
> 
> You could maybe compare blood borne to dark souls for the combat and exploring.
> 
> ...



There could have been different move sets at least for the Witcher gear so that we can try out different builds, the combat gets repetitive very fast and you can finish the game just by spamming light attack only which is not fun at all, the story and characters are what keeps you interested in the game that's what happened for me at least. IMO Bloodborne is overall better game than Witcher 3 with far better and fun combat, even leveling up and weapon customization is better in Bloodborne which effects in a big way how good your character is at killing enemies, in Witcher 3 we have alchemy and potions which can be totally ignored and it wont effect the game play at all and you can just light attack your way to finish the game.

Honestly even though the game is based on books and have to follow the lore, they could have done so much more to make the combat challenging and fun but that is not the case. Just beat Bloodborne at least once and you will understand what I am trying to say.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 29, 2017)

ghouse12311 said:


> I really enjoyed the game, just was very eager to know what happens next in the main quests, so ignored everything else...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well in that case you should first stop playing on baby difficulty and then we can talk about preparing for combat and combat variety.

And for trying out builds, am not sure what you mean by not having variety in armour and gameplay choice.

Alchemy is certainly an integral part on the higher difficulties, you can't play while ignoring it unless you are on the easiest difficulty.

At the end of it all, I will let the game awards speak for themselves....

As for blood borne, sure I would like to try it but in all honestly I find investing in a console worthless. Because you get refreshes almost every year.

Nothing against game here. There are so many console titles that I would like to try out.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 29, 2017)

ghouse12311 said:


> I really enjoyed the game, just was very eager to know what happens next in the main quests, so ignored everything else...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck winning the boss fights of Blood and Wine , Heart of Stone on death march without signs and potion. 

Enemy scaling is to be kept on to properly enjoy the game. I have got my ass handed over to be in pieces when I tried to rush on some petty elementals on death march


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2017)

The Gwent has become so popular that the Devs released a separate version of it to play


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2017)

Souls games and Witcher are not comparable. They arent meant to be competitors. I am a hardcore fan of both series, (Souls and Witcher), have played every single game in both series (Except Demon Souls and  Bloodborne which is a PS3/PS4 exclusive respectively), and there is very little similarity between them.
Witcher relies on narrative, they provide you a main character with rich background and relations. Souls storyline is all left for the viewer's imagination, you only get glimpses of storyline from the description of items, very limited  conversations.
Since this is a witcher 3 thread, and you all know exactly what kind of an awesome game it is, let me clear out how souls is different.
There is a massive variety of items in Witcher 3, but all of them have near identical stats and moveset. There is no need to "learn" the moveset of an item for combat, whatever tactics  you use in the beginning, you will use in the end, apart from minor changes like potions and oil buffs. In Souls game, the items and combat are extremely hardcore. You have to tailor to a specific build, you cant be jack of all trades and expect the world would treat you as such. You have to learn the movesets of weapons, and every single weapon is unique. Even the level 1 dagger, that you get in Dark Souls 2, which when fully upgraded and enchanted in the right path, can deal devastating backstab attacks lategame, there is so much balance in the game, that no weapon is considered "OP". There is always a weakness you can exploit.
And that brings it to the main difference, Multiplayer. Souls multiplayer has no equal, For Honor didnt even come close to it. Its unique and exciting, Once I invaded another player's world who used chameleon magic to conceal himself as a barrel, came right behind me and stabbed me in the back. Once I invaded another player who was hosting a fight club, and many people were there. He drew a line by some magic stone so, as to present the fighting area. It was fun and hillarious. The owner gave rewards to the winners every now and then in the form of titanite slabs (farmable upgrade item). Dark souls invaders have this "honor" thing to not use healing in a world they invade, and always greet each other before fight starts.


Spoiler







Heres a fight i recorded


The first time I played DS2, and the first time I died, I got the steam achievement : This is Dark Souls, to remind me that the game ahead is going to be extremely unforgiving as well as rewarding. You dont need to fanboy behind either game, just play both and enjoy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2017)

Killer game which needs good keyboard or Joystick


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2017)

@Nerevarine Nicely explained.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 31, 2017)

let me add another game to the mix ...the one and only Witcher Souls called *Nioh*, a PS4 exclusive...I have played the demo only which came out before the game's release and it felt very different compared to Bloodborne and Dark Souls even though it is heavily compared to them and it plays way differently when compared to Witcher 3...another great game no doubt


----------



## 007 (Sep 4, 2017)

10th Anniversary!


----------



## 007 (Sep 7, 2017)

Haha!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 23, 2017)

Finished Blood And Wine last friday.

Since then thinking, what now.
Thinking about cleaning the map(s) of all "?" places.
I feel skellige is the only map that have most of the "?" places but the games takes part or stays very small time at Skellige.

What have you guys done with Wither 3 once you finished both the DLCs?


----------



## billubakra (Oct 27, 2017)

I am planning to play this game. Are the first two parts required to be played to understand the story, characters?


----------



## DDIF (Oct 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I am planning to play this game. Is the first two parts required to be played to understand the story, characters?


It's better if you have played but otherwise you can still enjoy this. Also you can read a recap or watch a recap youtube video.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I am planning to play this game. Are the first two parts required to be played to understand the story, characters?


try to play atleast Witcher 2 first

and you in for a treat in W3


----------



## billubakra (Oct 27, 2017)

DDIF said:


> It's better if you have played but otherwise you can still enjoy this. Also you can read a recap or watch a recap youtube video.


Any link for the recap video? YT as tons of them. IDK which one is good.


----------



## DDIF (Oct 28, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Any link for the recap video? YT as tons of them. IDK which one is good.


----------



## 007 (Nov 30, 2017)

The Witcher 3 Enhanced Edition mod completely overhauls combat and alchemy | PC Gamer

Download W3EE mod here - W3EE - The Witcher 3 Enhanced Edition at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community

Who among you is ready for another 100 hours?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 14, 2018)

*CD Projekt unveils Gwent Arena, a new draft-based game mode*

*Create a deck, then try your luck against Gaunter O'Dimm*

CD Projekt unveiled a new draft-based Gwent mode today called Gwent Arena that will enable players to build decks with no restrictions on faction, card rarity, or even duplicates, and then try their luck against Gaunter O'Dimm, the Man of Glass.

It will cost 150 ore or $2 to take part in an Arena run, and runs will come to an end after the completion of nine successful contracts, or three player deaths. Players are guaranteed a minimum of one Keg, even if they don't complete a single contract, but obviously better performance will lead to better rewards, including a randomly-chosen premium Legendary card for winning all nine battles. 



As per the arena mode in other CCGs, Gwent drafts will include all available cards, including premiums, and not just what's in a player's collection. Because of that, CD Projekt recommends focusing on individual high-value cards rather than trying to dive too deeply into synergistic strategy.     

Gwent Arena is still in testing and elements of the new mode are therefore subject to change, so naturally a rollout date hasn't been set. But a draft mode is something players have been after for some time now, so even though things are still preliminary this is bound to come as good news for players. 





Separately, CD Projekt also announced a new Faction Challenge that will pit the forces of Skellige against the Elven commandos of the Scoia'tael. Players can take part by selecting the Faction Challenge option from the in-game News section, choosing a faction, and then winning games in Casual, Ranked, and Por Ladder modes.

Wins with either faction during the challenge period will count toward rewards even if you haven't pledged yourself to them, as long as you pick one or the other before the end of the event at 11 am ET on February 20, and matches played through a Friend Challenge don't count, so you can forget about cheesing your way through with the help of a buddy. Full details on the Skellige vs Scoia'tael fight are available at playgwent.com.

Scoia’tael or Skellige — who will win the new Faction Challenge?

Source:CD Projekt unveils Gwent Arena, a new draft-based game mode | PC Gamer


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *CD Projekt unveils Gwent Arena, a new draft-based game mode*
> 
> 
> Source:CD Projekt unveils Gwent Arena, a new draft-based game mode | PC Gamer


Do you play this game?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2018)

I started playing this game

unfortunately, it keeps crashing randomly

the machine is a core i7-2600k, 16 GB of RAM, and a nvidia geforce gtx 750
any ideas, or people faced the same issue?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 12, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I started playing this game
> 
> unfortunately, it keeps crashing randomly
> 
> ...


Steam version?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2018)

^yup


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Steam version?


Mine was also steam. Never crashed!

Used lots of mods too.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 13, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^yup





rhitwick said:


> Mine was also steam. Never crashed!
> 
> Used lots of mods too.


Mine crashed a couple of times. Reinstalled steam and then it worked fine.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2018)

Make sure to update steam whenever update comes.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 13, 2018)

Steam is updated... will try re-installing it, thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2018)

Check for integrity of files.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 13, 2018)

Okay, will try that too, thanks


----------



## 007 (Sep 5, 2018)

Henry Cavill just broke the internet yesterday with this post.

*i.imgur.com/pRqESpx.png

Coming to Netflix soon!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2018)

THe kind of story we got to see in the games, would really make a compelling TV series in the hands of a good director and a production house who won't back down on the investment.

This would be a costly series if they try to bring most of the monsters alive on screen.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2018)

Problem is the producer or director (IDK) was involved in Marvel Defenders.
If they SJWify Witcher, I Will NEVER forgive netflix. They ruined star wars, they better not ruin Witcher
Witcher universe is the very opposite of SJ. Its as anti SJ as possible.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 5, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Problem is the producer or director (IDK) was involved in Marvel Defenders.
> If they SJWify Witcher, I Will NEVER forgive netflix. They ruined star wars, they better not ruin Witcher
> Witcher universe is the very opposite of SJ. Its as anti SJ as possible.


The term you were looking for was "Show runner". Also be prepared to be disappointed on SJW front.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 5, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> The term you were looking for was "Show runner". Also be prepared to be disappointed on SJW front.


The Witcher universe has deep resemblances to the GoT universe. Anything else would seriously kill the show.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 5, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Problem is the producer or director (IDK) was involved in Marvel Defenders.
> If they SJWify Witcher, I Will NEVER forgive netflix. They ruined star wars, they better not ruin Witcher
> Witcher universe is the very opposite of SJ. Its as anti SJ as possible.


We can only wait. There are a few quality Netflix productions too so I wouldn't lost hope completely.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 10, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> We can only wait. There are a few quality Netflix productions too so I wouldn't lost hope completely.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



'The Witcher' Netflix Series To Make Major Change To Ciri

It already started


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 10, 2018)

wtf whyy


----------



## sygeek (Sep 11, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> 'The Witcher' Netflix Series To Make Major Change To Ciri
> 
> It already started


Not officially confirmed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2018)

I still like watching this trailer


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2018)

Good to know it exists!
My PC refuses to play even the YT video!

Someday I would have a system which would be able to play this video, not hoping to play game in 8K, just this video!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2018)

rhitwick said:


> Good to know it exists!
> My PC refuses to play even the YT video!
> 
> Someday I would have a system which would be able to play this video, not hoping to play game in 8K, just this video!


This video will look really beautiful if played on Cinematic Screens or on Projectors with large canvas


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2018)

Best MOD for Witcher 3
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt High Res Texture mod and Draw distance mod released


----------



## 007 (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 20, 2019)

The netflix teaser trailer is here


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2019)

Isn't he supposed to have two swords?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 20, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Isn't he supposed to have two swords?


Yes, but he doesn't carry around both all the time in the books.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh yeah, I forgot the series is based on the books. This looks pretty well produced though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2019)

Finally some Skyrim MODS for Witcher 3 Universe:Updated Skyrim Mod Brings The Witcher Universe Into The Elder Scrolls V; Monsters, Armor, Weapons, Potions & More Included


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2019)

Witcher 3 Mods I am using:*i.imgur.com/2YiFCdk.png


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 14, 2019)

only mod I used was to make triss naked. and yen look like triss


----------



## Desmond (Nov 15, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> only mod I used was to make triss naked. and yen look like triss



Man of culture.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 15, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> only mod I used was to make triss naked. and yen look like triss



I read that and then scrolled up to see previous post and my focus went to this:

*i.postimg.cc/G2RGhGRv/Capture.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 15, 2019)

*i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/940/872/587.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2019)

Ok, so I have been playing this game for a while now. So far, I have received the pass and entered Oxenfurt. There are a couple of gripes I have with this game that I feel compelled to vent about.

1. Unfair difficulty spikes.

While roaming, I encounter a guarded treasure that's guarded by a level 10 Forktail (I was level 5 or something low like that) and when I engage the beast I feel like I am hitting it with a twig. I do miniscule damage even with the Thunderbolt potion. On top of this the Forktail does a tail sweep attack that causes bleeding and there is no reliable way to avoid this other than rolling away and making space between yourself and the beast. Couple this with the miniscule damage and this makes the fight even slower. Even abusing Axii does not work because of the low damage. The final option is to break away from the fight and retreat, which really sucks. You are Geralt of motherloving Rivia, hunting monsters is his literal job and he has to run away like a little b***h simply because a number next to an enemy's healthbar is larger than a number next to your healthbar. This is incredibly stupid and cheap. It would have been better if the mechanic was that you cannot defeat certain enemies or even high level enemies unless you do some prep, you know, drink certain potions, apply certain oils, etc. so that you can stand a chance. But the game literally nerfs your damage against high level enemies, so you don't stand a chance.

Compare this to a game like Dark Souls, which also has it's share of difficult and tanky enemies. If you encounter these are a low level, you will do miniscule damage here as well, but even then it is still viable to defeat such enemies at low level because there are reliable mechanics to crit them even with mediocre weapons. You can either backstab them or hit them enough times to stagger them for a crit, or you could exploit their blindspots and chip away at their health. In other words, there are reliable ways of crit-ing an enemy instead of whacking at an enemy hoping to get one crit every ten or so hits. And the enemy soaks it up anyway, so tough luck there.

Sometimes the game forces you in such a situation as well. There is a scene where a couple of bandits are burning a house with a woman inside, right on a street. I was level 3-4 I think when I encountered this scene on the road. When I approached them, a cutscene played out and my options were "F*** them up" or "P**** out and leave". Being the noble knight in shining armour I was, I chose the first option. Now I am facing four bandits, three of whom were level 7. Needless to say I got my a$$ handed to me time and time again. Given the scenario, I don't think you have the luxury to say "Just hold on a sec while I farm a couple of hundred drowners and return after levelling up" when there is someone being burned alive. If these lowlife bandits can make Geralt of Rivia, professional Witcher, the butcher of Blaviken, who defeated the King of the wild hunt in W1 and huge monsters in W2, into their b****, these bandits could and should single handedly conquer the whole continent instead of harassing peasants on the streets. I did beat them though after abusing Yrden and Axii, but my point is how absurd is it that you have to put so much effort to beat a bunch of lowlifes? Hell, lowlife bandits shouldn't have have this much level ffs. It would have been okay if it were some Nilfgaardian knights or something understandably high level like this but bandits? That's just absurd.

More gripes to come in following posts.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2019)

Witcher never had exceedingly good combat, and it's questing is basically running from point a to point b. Storyline is impeccable but those two are it's weaknesses.
Would like your comparison of Dark souls combat with Shadow of mordor/war combat.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Witcher never had exceedingly good combat, and it's questing is basically running from point a to point b. Storyline is impeccable but those two are it's weaknesses.
> Would like your comparison of Dark souls combat with Shadow of mordor/war combat.


Haven't played Shadow of Mordor/War yet. Will probably try it next after finishing W3. But since the combat of Shadow of Mordor and War look similar to the combat of Arkham series, I think they would be similar.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 10, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Ok, so I have been playing this game for a while now. So far, I have received the pass and entered Oxenfurt. There are a couple of gripes I have with this game that I feel compelled to vent about.
> 
> 1. Unfair difficulty spikes.
> 
> ...



Witcher 3 is a linear game in an open world. You basically have to follow the suggested levels mentioned in the journal. You can't explore the world as you wish. Even if you manage to defeat a high level enemy you cannot equip the loot it drops since it also requires a higher level. Suppose you find the last level chart/diagram of the witcher armor, you cannot actually make that armor until you find first, second, third level in sequence  
The basic movement also sucks. You can't loot 10 corspes in one try without failing. I just worked around that problem by pressing the loot button while running over it.
I can never call this game a masterpiece. And the ending is the worst. I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> You basically have to follow the suggested levels mentioned in the journal.


This mechanic should not even be there. If the player is underleveled, don't spawn high level contracts. Even if you do, there should be a fair combat system that makes it viable to complete it without getting my a$$ kicked. I undertook a contract to find a guys missing brother, I explored the whole cave and found out that it was an arachas queen (level 20, I was 4 or 5). I didn't know the suggested level requirement and I could not understand why I was doing do little damage when I was having no problems beating the arachas workers. I had to leave without finishing the quest. This really breaks my immersion, Geralt of Rivia is supposed to be an experienced monster hunter and one of the best swordsmen in the world and yet he has to p**** out because of unfair difficulty scaling.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> This mechanic should not even be there. If the player is underleveled, don't spawn high level contracts. Even if you do, there should be a fair combat system that makes it viable to complete it without getting my a$$ kicked. I undertook a contract to find a guys missing brother, I explored the whole cave and found out that it was an arachas queen (level 20, I was 4 or 5). I didn't know the suggested level requirement and I could not understand why I was doing do little damage when I was having no problems beating the arachas workers. I had to leave without finishing the quest. This really breaks my immersion, Geralt of Rivia is supposed to be an experienced monster hunter and one of the best swordsmen in the world and yet he has to p**** out because of unfair difficulty scaling.



Yes, this used to be the old system, Morrowind esque if you will.
Oblivion introduced levelled enemies, and honestly I like the old system more. It gives a mental image that, this area is dangerous, I should proceed only when I'm equipped to deal with it. 
In case of Morrowind, there used to be a central area full of blight storms, low visibility, high level non levelled monsters ..
Witcher breaks immersion because we are acquainted with geralt and his feats. But from a gameplay perspective, this system is fine.
Always levelling enemies give a sense of non progression, you never feel powerful, Oblivion even if you level up to 30 and get daedric equipment, you would still get pummeled by enemies. Skyrim/ Fallout 4 does it better but even then, enemies just become blade/bullet sponges


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2019)

No man, I think nerfing your weapon damage against higher level enemies is a cheap way to add difficulty.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> No man, I think nerfing your weapon damage against higher level enemies is a cheap way to add difficulty.


Yeah, pretty lazy way, since no mechanics  get introduced as you grow higher level in Witcher. Still Witcher FTW


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2019)

30 little touches in The Witcher 3 that show its amazing attention to detail | PC Gamer


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 12, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Ok, so I have been playing this game for a while now. So far, I have received the pass and entered Oxenfurt. There are a couple of gripes I have with this game that I feel compelled to vent about.
> 
> 1. Unfair difficulty spikes.
> 
> ...



You can actually avoid bleeding by using Quen sign during bleeding effect. And yes you are right, fighting level is unfair in the game. But tbh, in real life noone would randomly jump in front of a 10 times stronger bandit without proper gears. Jokes apart. The Witcher 3 was never meant for Combat style gameplay and skill tree is very bad imo. It is meant to enjoy open-world with beautiful and detailed graphics. Not to mention about the Story and soundtracks, which are absolutely fantastic in their own way.   

P.S - Roach is a retard horse.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2020)

How to transfer saves between The Witcher 3 Switch and PC. | PC Gamer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 19, 2020)

When is The Witcher 4 released? What's it about?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 19, 2020)

The Witcher 3 HD Reworked Project


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> The Witcher 3 HD Reworked Project


Wow. Those textures look awesome.

But 2.4 GB download

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> When is The Witcher 4 released? What's it about?


This is totally rumor and has not substance!
There won't be Witcher 4. CDPR clarified like n number of times now.

May be, if Cyberpunk flops, this can resurface!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> This is totally rumor and has not substance!
> There won't be Witcher 4. CDPR clarified like n number of times now.
> 
> May be, if Cyberpunk flops, this can resurface!


*www.radiotimes.com/technology/2020-04-01/witcher-4-release-date/*mashviral.com/witcher-4-release-date-plot-trailer-consoles-4/
Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2020)

April Fool


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> April Fool


No it's for real.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (May 19, 2020)

5th anniversary!

*i.imgur.com/QV6SIoK.png?1


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2020)

Nice. Source of the image?


----------



## 007 (May 19, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Nice. Source of the image?


Their FB - 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/CDPROJEKTRED/photos/a.299352593514281/2970946206354893


----------



## sygeek (May 23, 2020)

5 years already...wow


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2020)

Owners of The Witcher 3 will get the enhanced edition of it for free.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301826520311369728


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2020)

Well noice


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2020)

Ray tracing and faster loading times apparently.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 5, 2020)

how many times will they release and re-release the same old game?!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> how many times will they release and re-release the same old game?!


*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/001/355/778/51b.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2020)

Yeah Fuck skyrim.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 22, 2020)

The Witcher 3 HD Reworked Project 12.0 Ultimate Available Now for Download; New Comparison Trailer Released
I would like a new Witcher game featuring the entire below map
*i.imgur.com/aav7y3g.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> The Witcher 3 HD Reworked Project 12.0 Ultimate Available Now for Download; New Comparison Trailer Released


I won't install a 9 GB mod.
Wait for this IMO:
*www.notebookcheck.net/The-Witcher-...ction-RPG-can-get-a-free-update.492166.0.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


>


That's on a single 3090?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2021)

ha ha ha...JIO hotspot .... ha ha ha


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2021)

That's on single 3090. They have the same 8k video for RDR also 



rhitwick said:


> ha ha ha...JIO hotspot .... ha ha ha


what??


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2021)

*static.cdprojektred.com/cms.cdprojektred.com/5466d38f0f727d35a3fd448becfeae8eb3ac6551.png
6 years of Witcher 3 Wild Hunt


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2021)

Any news on the Definitive edition? They announced that it will be coming out in 2021 but no news other than that.


----------



## quicky008 (May 22, 2021)

^^nice wallpaper.Wish their more recent release ie Cyberpunk ran as smoothly on my system as witcher 3 though


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2021)

Cyberpunk runs smoothly if you have a beefy GPU.


----------



## quicky008 (May 22, 2021)

yes,my 1060 cant even sustain a steady 40fps at medium (1080p) while running cyberpunk.

judging by the quality of the game's visuals,i dont think its hefty gpu requirement is warranted though.

many other games like metro exodus,ac valhalla etc having large open worlds run fairly well on a 1060.


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2021)

The problem is optimization. The game is not optimized very well.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 10, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413568916920602625
Source: The Witcher Season 2 Date Revealed, The Witcher 3 Getting DLC Inspired by Netflix Series


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2021)

I hope save files will be compatible. I haven't finished vanilla W3 yet and I would like to continue in this if I can.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2021)

*i.imgur.com/wb2CBHR.jpg


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2022)

*i.imgur.com/gNY8ift.jpg*pbs.twimg.com/media/FhiMqSTX0AYMFDb?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Nov 14, 2022)

007 said:


> *pbs.twimg.com/media/FhiMqSTX0AYMFDb?format=jpg&name=large


Imma play it for the first time XD


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 14, 2022)

Finally.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2022)

Any news of whether the previous gen saves are compatible with this?


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 15, 2022)

is this update only meant for consoles or PCs too?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2022)

Wow! CDProjekt is amazing. giving next-gen update to 7yrs old game. other companies just forget about their games after 2years.


----------



## 007 (Nov 16, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> is this update only meant for consoles or PCs too?


For both next gen consoles and PCs.

Next gen update includes:

Ray tracing support
Faster loading times (for consoles)
Other visual, technical, performance enhancements
A variety of community mods incorporated into the build
Netflix DLC (armor, weapons for Geralt and alternative looks for other characters based on the Netflix's Witcher series)


----------



## 007 (Nov 16, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Wow! CDProjekt is amazing. giving next-gen update to 7yrs old game. other companies just forget about their games after 2years.


Plus making it free for existing owners of any version. This studio needs to be protected.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Nov 16, 2022)

007 said:


> Plus making it free for existing owners of any version. This studio needs to be protected.


Yeah, it's almost too good though, even for a studio so respected in the community. Forgive me for being cynical, but are they making up the lost goodwill after the cyberpunk fiasco?

Cause otherwise providing a free upgrade would either be a plain bad business decision or so small a upgrade that it doesn't warrent 
repaying, and I don't think it's the latter.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2022)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Yeah, it's almost too good though, even for a studio so respected in the community. Forgive me for being cynical, but are they making up the lost goodwill after the cyberpunk fiasco?
> 
> Cause otherwise providing a free upgrade would either be a plain bad business decision or so small a upgrade that it doesn't warrent
> repaying, and I don't think it's the latter.


They have consistently provided lots of free small dlcs during their initial release. Also Witcher 3 GOTY is one of the lowest priced  AAA games on steam (~Rs 400)


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> other companies just forget about their games after 2years.


Or charge a premium for a remaster. CDPR is giving it for free to existing owners.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Or charge a premium for a remaster. CDPR is giving it for free to existing owners.


Cough cough, dark souls II remaster. They split the online playerbase permanently. DSII original was a dead game after that.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Nov 18, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Cough cough, dark souls II remaster. They split the online playerbase permanently. DSII original was a dead game after that.


You mean the DS 1 remaster. It was a disappointment in so many ways. They updated close to nothing and only justified its existence because the original release was an aweful PC port, which had a mod to fix crap from day one. The reviews of the remaster ranged from "Dark Souls remaster is thrash" to "Dark Souls remaster is an insult". To add insult to injury the remaster didn't launch in PCs with < 8 GB of RAM(again a modder fixed that) and since its speed was tied to frame rates users had to turn to speeding up the game using cheat engine to remain sane. 

On the topic of bad remasters, GTA trilogy remasters. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2022)

No, he means the DS2 remaster (aka Scholar Of The First Sin). It also changed a lot of balancing and level design.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 20, 2022)

DSII released on April 2014 and it's "remaster" scholar of the lost sin, launched on April 2015, permanently spliiting the player base. For original DSII owners, online play was essentially dead. And the remaster only slightly updated the engine and brought in a small side area. It's just ridiculous.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Nov 20, 2022)

Desmond said:


> No, he means the DS2 remaster (aka Scholar Of The First Sin). It also changed a lot of balancing and level design.





Nerevarine said:


> DSII released on April 2014 and it's "remaster" scholar of the lost sin, launched on April 2015, permanently spliiting the player base. For original DSII owners, online play was essentially dead. And the remaster only slightly updated the engine and brought in a small side area. It's just ridiculous.


Oh... I viewed that more like a "prepare to die" version than a standalone remaster, didn't know it was marketed or perceived this way. Since I never played DS2 had basically zero idea. Though it's confusing they split the player base if that game wasn't even named like a new version!?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2022)

Original DS2 was developed without Miyazaki's involvement (he was working on bloodborne at the time). When he saw the game after release he didn't like some design concepts and thus asked for a lot of modifications to be made, which ended up becoming SOTFS. It was basically DS2 re-released with many changes.

Obviously the changes got mixed reception from players, some liking the changes and others didn't and preferred the game as it was before.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2022)

*i.imgur.com/7egp0T5.png


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2022)

The free next-gen update is live. Download size around ~46GB.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2022)

007 said:


> The free next-gen update is live. Download size around ~46GB.


Around 57GB in Steam. Next gen update
Before size is 47GB. Normal version.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Around 57GB in Steam. Next gen update
> Before size is 47GB. Normal version.


it shows 45.3 download; 52.3 disk size for me.

*i.imgur.com/ymmrjWY.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2022)

007 said:


> it shows 45.3 download; 52.3 disk size for me.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ymmrjWY.png


It showed 57GB total download for me.
New download I am saying.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2022)

Can someone confirm whether old saves work with this?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Can someone confirm whether old saves work with this?


Yes they will work

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 15, 2022)

Oh thank god. I dw replay the entirety of first two acts again.

How much of a performance impact does this update have ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Oh thank god. I dw replay the entirety of first two acts again.
> 
> How much of a performance impact does this update have ?


If you enable Ray tracing it becomes unplayable.
If you wanna play using directx12 then you need a good gpu from Nvidia or amd.
I disabled Ray tracing and began to play somewhat good.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 16, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> If you enable Ray tracing it becomes unplayable.
> If you wanna play using directx12 then you need a good gpu from Nvidia or amd.
> I disabled Ray tracing and began to play somewhat good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


how much fps are you getting with 6600xt? rtx on and off


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> how much fps are you getting with 6600xt? rtx on and off


40fps around with rt off but no playable scenario while rt is on.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 16, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> 40fps around with rt off but no playable scenario while rt is on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


what has been added and improved in witcher 3 other than rtx? has textures improved compared to normal version?


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 17, 2022)

there doesnt seem to be any major differences between the original and enhanced version apart from those useless rt effects.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> what has been added and improved in witcher 3 other than rtx? has textures improved compared to normal version?


Did not notice them but seems to be textures are improved compared with the normal one.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> there doesnt seem to be any major differences between the original and enhanced version apart from those useless rt effects.


There was a lag noticed while playing in directx12 while no lag noticed in directx11 version of the game.

Yes rt effects are useless but this version of the game seems to be full I mean with the latest textures and other mods included in the game.

It crashed for me 2 to 3 times while tinkering with the settings itself.

So I thought of playing the game with the directx11 version only.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 18, 2022)

I am thinking of complete whole game again after 2016 the skill character level up is on another level in this game never encountered that in any other games like ac,batman series.

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2022)

The Witcher 3's Next-Gen version has recieved its second HotFix

Source: *www.overclock3d.net/news/software/the_witcher_3_s_next-gen_version_has_recieved_its_second_hotfix/1


----------

